# Civil Service Marks and Testing (Old thread)



## fscpd910

What's 7, 8, 9?????????????????


----------



## johncop

*civil service scores MA*

Hey guys i was checking my score and i'm confused how the scores go. I know the test was different this year and there were suppose to put people in bands. Can somebody tell me how the bands (scores go)

Thanks.


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: civil service scores MA*



johncop said:


> Hey guys i was checking my score and i'm confused how the scores go. I know the test was different this year and there were suppose to put people in bands. Can somebody tell me how the bands (scores go)
> 
> Thanks.


Wow, I was just about to say something like "The scores aren't even out yet". But then I checked and they are. Apparently I got a ???? No idea what that means. Hopefully 9 is the highest civilian score while 10+ are the vets etc.? Any ideas?


----------



## 94c

*Re: Marks Sent*

Hopefully not your score.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: civil service scores MA*

Doubt on the 10+ being vets etc. as one of my friends just checked, normal citizen with no added points, and he got a 10. Let the posts come.


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: Marks Sent*

I got a 9.

I am hoping that there are score bands from 1-10, with 10 being vets, dvets etc. and 9 being the first band of civilians???


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: Marks Sent*

LOL, let the pouring in of posts come.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

soxrock, sorry to burst your bubble but I am a regular civilian and I got a 10


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



COto50 said:


> soxrock, sorry to burst your bubble but I am a regular civilian and I got a 10


No worries at all, it is what it is. If we could just figure out how the scores work, I think that would go a long way.....


----------



## NBPD

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

df? what is a 9?


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Veteran here, got a 10. I was like "WTF!!!!!!?????" when I saw it. Relaxed alittle when I saw you guys post similar results.


----------



## Capt. Kirk

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

From what I hear from those that took the Fire exam the explanation of the bands comes in the mail with your score.


----------



## NFDNOTPD

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

guys,its pretty much the same as the firefighter test scoring system.for example,if you scored98-100 you would be in band 10, 95-98 you would be in band 9 and so on..not sure the exact numbers but hopefully that helped


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Yeah I got a 10 as well, non-vet, good to know, I am sure the actual mailed score will include guidelines for the banding and whatnot.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got an 8 which per the CS email means a score from 90 to 93 which kind of bums me out a bit, thought I did better.


----------



## union1

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Mine doesnt seem to be updated, am I the only one?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got A 9 and I was like WTF how F'ing stupid am I. and then I looked here and had a lil' relief. Watch us all get f'd in the A$$ and all have crap scores 

Scott


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Quoted from the Email:
"Your final score is a banded score. The scoring system for this exam consists of 10 score bands; they are listed in descending order on your exam score notification. For instance, if your notification indicates that you are at a score band of 8, it means you scored in the range of 90-93."


----------



## Nightstalker

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got .3457. Should I find a new job?


----------



## union1

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

n/m i got it... so would band 9 be 94-97? or 89-93???


----------



## auxiliary22

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Anyone know if people with a score of an 8 (90-93) have any chance of getting considered? Are there alot of 9 and 10s or is the 8 about average or below?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



auxiliary22 said:


> Anyone know if people with a score of an 8 (90-93) have any chance of getting considered? Are there alot of 9 and 10s or is the 8 about average or below?


I'd say you always have a shot, it depends on the city/town, numbers hired from the list, etc.

I too am an 8 but I'm also a Vet so that will put me in the first group considered, so as I understand it I'd be competing with a smaller pool than you would if you're a non vet.


----------



## batedog

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Depends on how many people above you are in 9 or 10. there could be a small group or a shit load.


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I think that the 9's were 96-100 for the last firefighter test. Which begs the question: What are the 10's? Superscores?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



soxrock75 said:


> I think that the 9's were 96-100 for the last firefighter test. Which begs the question: What are the 10's? Superscores?


That would make sense, probably a 10 is a 100 (or close to it) plus extra points for employment experience.


----------



## 1234hey

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got a "". The flood gets are open, bring on the threads!


----------



## blueline21

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

It depends on a lot of things, also I wouldn't beleive what everyone tells you they got... you just gotta wait til November and keep trying.


----------



## rireserve

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

civillian 10


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

so 7 would be 90 and under in other words screwed


----------



## auxiliary22

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Alright, sounds good. Is there a list that comes out for the towns that one applied to that shows you where you rank? Or does that happen after interviews and such?


----------



## blueline21

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

As stated in the Civil Service e-mail, the lists come out on or around November 9th.... which could mean 3 weeks after the way Civil Circus works. And yes, it will show you your rank for the towns you selected.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



auxiliary22 said:


> Alright, sounds good. Is there a list that comes out for the towns that one applied to that shows you where you rank? Or does that happen after interviews and such?


according to the CS email, the rankings will be posted in early november once the list is certified/released to the municipalities. I took that to mean you will be able to view the rankings online at that time.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

10 here civilian


----------



## massbrandon

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

9 Here


----------



## ViresEtHonorum

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

9, civilian.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

i wonder what "old irish way" guy got?


----------



## rlay84

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

"9" White male, non vet, Boston resident.


----------



## LTSO16

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

same here, got a 9, white guy, boston resident. let the thread continue!!!!


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



JLT770 said:


> i wonder what "old irish way" guy got?


Oh yeah, tough guy who was getting harassed at the test. Wonder if his score is not up to par he'll drop the gloves and fight for a better one?


----------



## JaneDoe

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

9. w/f. non-vet. boston res.


----------



## Nightstalker

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I think what everyone is forgetting is that the test is *only* the first step of the 245 step program! Remember that even though people got a 10 doesnt mean that they are going to driving around on patrol in a month. Every single applicant still has to pass a PAT, an extensive background test, psych test, drug screen, etc. Those who didnt get a "10" still have a chance guys! For those who got a "10" congrats!!!! but sorry to say... that alone isnt going to get you the badge. Everyone needs to stay focused on the next step.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



Nightstalker said:


> I think what everyone is forgetting is that the test is *only* the first step of the 245 step program! Remember that even though people got a 10 doesnt mean that they are going to driving around on patrol in a month. Every single applicant still has to pass a PAT, an extensive background test, psych test, drug screen, etc. Those who didnt get a "10" still have a chance guys! For those who got a "10" congrats!!!! but sorry to say... that alone isnt going to get you the badge. Everyone needs to stay focused on the next step.


Don't burst their bubble. They remind me of my kids on Christmas morning.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Obviously you are correct, as it is a long and arguous process that if selected you should cherish it. It just makes is a little, and I mean a little easier when you start off higher.


----------



## Redleg13D

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I'm almost blew a gasket when I saw "9" on my score until I checked this thread... I now think I should sue Civil Service for nearly giving me a heart attack!


----------



## NBPD

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

lol


----------



## 2-Delta

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Could it be 8=80-89 9=90-99 and 10=100+ ??


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

a very disappointing 8 for me, very disappointing because i thought i nailed the actual knowledge part


----------



## j809

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I don't think this is good as almost all of you got 9s and 10s, which means that many others got the same, which means, good luck.


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got an 8 also which according to the email from HRD is a score of 90-93, so I'm a bit disappointed cause I got a 93 last time and was hoping for higher but what I'm confused about is where vet preference and already being a cop factors in because so far all the people I have talked to that are in the 10 band are not vets.


----------



## NFDNOTPD

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

hey guys. just remember that best person for the job not just how well they score,friend of mine got on to a pd over this other guy who was a vet with better score one of the reason was that through interview he did very well where the other did not..just trying keep this story short.missing more then anyone needs to know..=) good luck guys


----------



## SC1374

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Wolf9849 in a previous post is a vet with a 10 and I am a vet with a 9 so there goes that theory. I believe regardless of score if you dont bomb and you are a vet you have preference


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Thats my understanding too SC1374. 1st is son/daugther of deceased LEO, then Disabled Vet, then Vet then residents... so if you fit into one of the above and didn't bomb the exam, you've got a good shot...


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

As I understand it, the ranges are set so that a certain number of people are in each band. I scored lower than I had hoped but hey if Boston is hiring as much as previously stated, theres always a shot.


----------



## POPCOP

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got a 9 and I am a Vet. Guess I'm screwed...


----------



## mcpd704

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I hate this banding crap!!!, I am a vet with police experience, full time academy and I got an 8...I miss the whole percentage style scoring, it is easier to understand and a lot less confusing!!! I will keep my fingers crossed and wait the 3 weeks or however long it takes for the actual list to come out to get a better idea of where I stand in this mess.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



POPCOP said:


> I got a 9 and I am a Vet. Guess I'm screwed...


Huh? sounds like just the opposite to me PopCop.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Here is the email I got. As soon as they said you can check on line I stopped reading and checked. I should of read the letter completely because I almost got a heart attack when I saw an 8 for a score!

Dear Police Officer Applicant:
Scores will be mailed to exam-takers on Thursday and Friday of this week and are now available for viewing on-line utilizing the HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS).
The eligible list is scheduled to be established on November 1, 2007.

The police officer examination that HRD administered on May 19, 2007 had a different format from those that had been administered in the past. Accordingly, the scoring system for this exam differs from those of previous years.

Your final score is a banded score. The scoring system for this exam consists of 10 score bands; they are listed in descending order on your exam score notification. For instance, if your notification indicates that you are at a score band of 8, it means you scored in the range of 90-93.

When your name is reached for appointment, it will appear on the list in a tie with all the other applicants in your score band within the communities you selected. On or about November 9, you will be able to view your rankings on your chosen municipalities' civil service lists by logging into the HRD Standings and On-line Applicant Record Information System at: https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/ .

If you have not already created an HRD account, you must register as a first-time user at: https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/registration.asp .

Passing the civil service examination is only the first step in the hiring process. Once your name is certified to a police department or, if applicable, to the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA), you will be required to complete an application process at the municipal level or at the MBTA, which includes an extensive background check and an interview. If you successfully complete the application process and are given a conditional offer of employment, you must pass a medical examination and the Physical Abilities Test (PAT) before you may be hired. Many police departments also require that you pass a psychological screening examination.

Please begin preparing to successfully complete the various selection stages of the hiring process, which includes training for the PAT. The PAT preparation guide may be accessed at:
www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/police_pat_prep_guide.doc . You may also view a video of the actual test events and obtain a copy of the medical standards at the HRD website, www.mass.gov/civilservice .

If you have any questions or concerns, please e-mail [email protected] or call the Civil Service Hotline, 617-878-9895.

I wish you success in your future endeavors.

Sincerely,

Sally A. McNeely
Director
Organizational Development Group


----------



## MRC

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

This is the first CC test I've taken and got an 8 on it, lets see how this pans out in the long run.


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

mcPD, absolute preference for vets hasnt gone anywhere. congrats


----------



## mcpd704

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Thanks for the good news biddy!, I will keep my fingers crossed and hopefully I will soon be able to move onto bigger and better things!


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

So a Department hiring 10-15 cops is going to get a list with about 20 or so ties? Maybe more?

If I read this correctly, the scores are out the window and it only matters what band you're in.

Talk about wide discretion in the hiring process.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



PBiddy35 said:


> mcPD, absolute preference for vets hasnt gone anywhere. congrats


Gotta love that, not. OT and beaten like a dead horse, but it sucks for people like me who do better on the test. I guess every Vet who served, God bless them for that, is a better candidate than myself. Hope this system is abolished soon and those with absolute best OBJECTIVE score are given just as much a chance.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Thats one of the reasons why they changed the format. Towns wanted more discretion when hiring. The got tired of hiring the resident or veteran that got a 70 and overall preference. They want to be able to eliminate those people.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

And how is that being done when the poster above mentioned that Vet Preference still resides as the major factor in selection?
What I want is equal weight, such as all Vets. do not make great officers nor do those who do the best on tests. If this test rations those fairly and equally, I have no qualms, but I have fear that is does not.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Vets still get preference, but the new scoring format allows the town to pass over them and pick someone else without an explanation.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

COto50, thanks for the clarification. So say I get a 10 and a Veteran gets an 8, they are no means a lock for the position because of the preference? If so, then that does sound more fair than it has been in the past. I knew their was a reason behind all of this madness of a new test format.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Right the only people that you should have to worry about are the vets that got 10s. When a town pulls the list that will get all the names in the 10 band for example and not the other bands. so only the only people you are up against are the people in your score band.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



COto50 said:


> Right the only people that you should have to worry about are the vets that got 10s. When a town pulls the list that will get all the names in the 10 band for example and not the other bands. so only the only people you are up against are the people in your score band.


COto50 did you get this from the CS website? I'm curious about where you got this info.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I know a department that will be hiring once the list is certified. The hiring source filled me on how he believes the process is to work. He is still not sure he has it 100% because it is new to him too. This test is suppose to make it easier to pick the best possible candidate.


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

No one said every vet is better for the job. It's just a nice little plus for giving years of your life to your country.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Ahh excellent, now that is more like it. I can see in a city that has more than a few openings, a regular citizen like myself has more of a chance now.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



COto50 said:


> I know a department that will be hiring once the list is certified. The hiring source filled me on how he believes the process is to work. He is still not sure he has it 100% because it is new to him too. This test is suppose to make it easier to pick the best possible candidate.


Yeah, I'm not so sure of that. I too have a buddy who said it's still vets 1st, not to say a vet is an automatic hire, but he says they've got first shot, regardless of whether a higher banded non vet is on the list. In short he said the preferenced candidate, i.e. the vet, has gotta be a complete screw up to not get the first shot. But like you said, neither one of use know for sure how this gonna play out yet... good luck to all of us though!


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



okie317 said:


> No one said every vet is better for the job. It's just a nice little plus for giving years of your life to your country.


If that matters so much in LE why not in every other area of work? I myself am a finance major and I have a near 4.0 GPA and will so when I graduate. So you mean to tell me that because you serve the country that a top financial firm would take you over me when say you had a cumulative 3.2? I think not, for I know many people who are in the armed forces and they would make for horrible officers. So to say that is extra incentive, what about those who study hard, stay out of trouble, and would sell their left leg for a position?


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

okie I have no problem if a vet gets a little preference. In most states they get between 5-7 points added right to their score and that works for me. I am against the all out preference where a guy can score a 70 on a test and leap over everyone.


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Adam, I said not every vet is better for the job, and I didn't say that every job should take vets first but this one just happens to and that is what I'm talking about. In the end I believe it comes down to your character.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

okie, I understand your logic, and true, it does come doen to character and how you show yourself. Also, BI will come up with alot of junk if it is there. I just want the chance to show my face, instead of being a number on a list.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

And so it begins.... :spell:


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

COto50, I think thats bs too, but then again having the whole exam changed and getting put at the top of the new list because of your skin color is also bs. Guess thats just the way our state woks.

Adam, you will get your chance. I know plenty of guys that are on the job that aren't vets.


----------



## DrShredz

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

9 non-vet here.


----------



## BPD110

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



j809 said:


> I don't think this is good as almost all of you got 9s and 10s, which means that many others got the same, which means, good luck.


Damnit Yimmy. I got a 10 and was hoping you'd get me on in the "caster" with you.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

so in theory, no town would ever pull the list of 8's only 9's and 10's?


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Questioning VET STATUS is an argument for a different thread. As far as I have read/ heard DVets, Vets, Parent loss candidates will be in like SUPERBANDS in that just like before a vet with a 7 will get a card over a Nonvet with a 9. They didn't reinvent the civil circus ferris wheel here. The idea is with 20 people tied, they can look at all 20 and choose the people they want without having to bypass because its not a bypass if the candidates have teh same score. I asked a question like that at the CS exam info session at city hall to one of the hrd ladies and got somewhat that answer.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

PBiddy, you say those with preference with be in the superband, as it has been before. So like you state, Vet 7 will get a call before a Non-Vet 9. So where does the 20 tied candidates come into play because they are bypassing, who, the 10, 9, and 8 Non-Vets who took the same test they did and face it, did better. I think, and if this is what you meant, it should go for each band they look at the preferences and go to the non's afterwards. For those above me would only be 10-vets, dis. vets, parent loss, then me resident preference.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

this is going to get off topic here, but i heard something from a friend of mine who said he saw something on tv on how they don't choose people who scored over a 93 on the intelligence test because police work would be mundane for them and they would lose interest, and do a lousy job? any input on this?


----------



## paulgta

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

what cities you guys put down???


----------



## MPDReserve

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I don't mean to be a party pooper or anything as I can see how exciting this thread has gotten over the past few hours alone, but some of you are trying to get information from people that, in actuality have no more information than you yourself. Even hiring departments are still unsure of how the new scoring bands will be working out. With that in mind, all the "I got a buddy that says this..." is probably not entirely accurate either. Perhaps it might have been a good idea to read the e-mail in its entirety and you would have noticed the following quote which would probably help in answering most if not all questions:

If you have any questions or concerns, please e-mail [email protected] or call the Civil Service Hotline, 617-878-9895.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Anybody know if you will be able to change your cities/towns after the lists are put out in November?


----------



## paulgta

*what city did everyone put down??*

the results are out what cities you guys put down???

im in taunton, raynham, bridgewater and middleboro


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

JLT, I remember somewhere I saw that, as I saw it just recently.


----------



## bgwin

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

21 white male non vet, 9 here

Pretty proud of myself, first time ever taking this test


----------



## FordMustang

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I got a 10. Non vet. 21/m, caucasion. But I'm still moving to Florida in 20 days cause no matter what you score it doesn't mean jack in this state.


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Sounds like with this band scoring, there will be more ties = more interviews for towns...Instead of a list with 99, 98, 97's its just scored as a 10. There could be 100 canidates for a town that wants to hire 2 officers...


----------



## j809

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



BPD110 said:


> Damnit Yimmy. I got a 10 and was hoping you'd get me on in the "caster" with you.


 You're a lifer in the Box, why did you take the test anyway? :mrgreen:


----------



## SinePari

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Damn! This thread is only 13 hours old and has almost 100 posts. I predict 1000+ by the time the lists are posted in November.

BTW, do you munies already on the job take the test every 2 years "just in case" you want to move on to another department? And if so, does the Chief treat you differently? A few guys I work with got black-balled once the boss found out they took the MSP exam.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

10, Vet.

I got a dumb question. Would I be higher on the list than a vet with a 9 or are all vets banded together?


----------



## Gradyhater

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

The scores are finally out. Congrats to all who did well, and better luck next time for those that didn't. The score band explanation is detailed below. My guess is that each band has a breakdown for D-Vet, Vet, Civilian.

Police Officer 2007 Exam Score Band Explanation

What my 2007 Police Officer score means. Your score is a banded score. The scoring system for this exam consist of 10 score bands.

Score Bands:
10=97-100
9=94-96
8=90-93
7=87-89
6=83-86
5=80-82
4=77-79
3=74-76
2=70-73
1=Below 70

Exam passing score is 70% or band 2


----------



## SC1374

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

If you go to the on line standings you can now click on your score and it breaks down all the bands.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I tried calling the CS to get an answer about the banding and how it applies to special status/Vets, unfortunately they're not taking any calls till later today. I'm sure I'm not the only one on the boards wanting to clarify how that aspect works.


----------



## RookiePO

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

*Police Officer 2007 Exam Score Band Explanation **What my 2007 Police Officer score means? *Your final score is a banded score. The scoring system for this exam consists of 10 score bands. *Score Bands:*10=97-1006=83-862=70-739=94-965=80-821=Below 708=90-934=77-797=87-893=74-76Exam passing score is 70% or band 2


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

We kind of knew already about the score bands, what the major question it seems like it how the Veteran's Preference comes into play, which I am sure we will know very soon.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

9 here...so fucking relieved!!!!

Congrats to ALL!!!


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



AdamJ1984 said:


> We kind of knew already about the score bands, what the major question it seems like it how the Veteran's Preference comes into play, which I am sure we will know very soon.


Combat Vet > College Boy

BTW, How did you do on the Nashua test?


----------



## Southside

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Non vet and a 9


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I called CS and got through for clarification on what seems to be a hot topic, rankings of Vets and non-vets. Basically the lists are as most of us thought. Here is a excerpt from the Certification order of lists section of Certification Handbook.

_"Candidates are generally listed on the certification in the following order. *Candidates determined eligible for resident preference are certified first, if the community has adopted applicable statutes regarding resident preference within that community*. *Within the resident category, disabled veterans, veterans, and non-veterans are listed in that order, based on the preferences provided in MGL Ch. 31. Within each of these groups applicants are listed in descending order by score.* The names of non-residents are then certified. Again, within the non-resident group disabled veterans are listed first, followed by veterans and non-veterans. Disabled veterans are identified by two asterisks; veterans by one asterisk...."_

So, if your on the list in a town that has 10 vets on the list, they would come first in descending order based on their scores going from highest to lowest. IF more than one person, Vet or Non Vet, has the same score as others on their respective list, they go in alphabetical order from A-Z....


----------



## shannon

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I see alot of 9's and 10's out there... Congratulations! I received an 8 (90-93)which I am still pretty happy with...


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Wow did not know that about the alphabetical. Finally some pay back for always being the first to be called on in class.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

9 Vet here what are my chances honestly.


----------



## Esoteric77

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Alright, I have a question that maybe someone can answer. Does anyone know if you get extra points for having a EMT license OR does this just help if the hiring Dept. is looking for EMT's? Didn't know if this might bumped me up to the 10's.

I got a 9 ..... 29/m ,USMC Vet,EMT-B


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

No points for EMT. Dept's get a list showing who has what certs.
So, it can help you in the loooong process of getting hired.

I started the hiring process for my dept in Jan. It's now October.
I'm in an academy, have completed all tests, but civil circus still has their thumbs up their asses.
As soon as they give the go ahead, we get sworn.

For all you guys that think you are going to get hired right away...:fu2:

Good luck to all.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



misconceived said:


> No points for EMT. Dept's get a list showing who has what certs.
> So, it can help you in the loooong process of getting hired.
> 
> I started the hiring process for my dept in Jan. It's now October.
> I'm in an academy, have completed all tests, but civil circus still has their thumbs up their asses.
> As soon as they give the go ahead, we get sworn.
> 
> For all you guys that think you are going to get hired right away...:fu2:
> 
> Good luck to all.


So your Dept is paying you not to be sworn in. What are you doing all day washing cruisers


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Where in the post did I say I was getting paid?

Can't work until we are sworn.

I wish I was getting paid, I've already spent over $1000 on the whole process.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



misconceived said:


> Where in the post did I say I was getting paid?
> 
> Can't work until we are sworn.
> 
> I wish I was getting paid, I've already spent over $1000 on the whole process.


Wait so you went to the Academy and didnt get paid for it and still not getting paid. Was this a full time academy and if so what town was this in so I dont put them on my list. I have family and friends who are cops and they all got paid during the academy


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



misconceived said:


> No points for EMT. Dept's get a list showing who has what certs.
> So, it can help you in the loooong process of getting hired.
> 
> I started the hiring process for my dept in Jan. It's now October.
> I'm in an academy, have completed all tests, but civil circus still has their thumbs up their asses.
> As soon as they give the go ahead, we get sworn.
> 
> For all you guys that think you are going to get hired right away...:fu2:
> 
> Good luck to all.


Forgive my ignorance, but I always believed you could not attend the academy until you got hired. Also, how is it that they are allowing you to attend the academy without pay?


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

I am in the Academy now, it's a Reserve Academy. You don't get paid. 
Fulltime you do.

That's another thing a lot of people don't realize. 
Certain departments only hire you part time. 
In order to go Full time you must be on the active reserve list, it all depends on the department wether or not it's a good thing.

I don't want to drag this thread too far off topic. Search the site and you'll find all this information is talked about. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Oh well hell Reserve is a horse of a different color. You dont have to take the CS Exam to attend a Reserve Academy you only need to be sponsored. Most people on here are looking full time. God only knows why you took a part time gig.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



misconceived said:


> In order to go Full time you must be on the active reserve list


This is for most Civil Service towns.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

I too would be interested in what others have besides their town/city of residency.


----------



## batedog

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

How the hell did they factor in the psychology questions in the score?


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



batedog said:


> How the hell did they factor in the psychology questions in the score?


two words....very carefully

no, i believe with my collegeboy experience in psychology it was based on something called the MMPI scale where they look for certain traits of successful officers and test for that and give grades on that?


----------



## jmac572

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

marshfield, MBTA, plymouth, weymouth


----------



## xterra55

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

Brockton, Boston, Quincy, MBTA


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

Boston, MBTA, Quincy, Somerville


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

8>>>>> White male non-vet...

I think it all depends on what towns you people selected.....If you have anything below a 10 for places like Worcester or Boston, I would say you probably have no shot, as all the vets/d-vets/residents....etc. will be selected first, and ALOT of people put down Worcester....

Just an example....

Anyway, if you do your homework on certain towns....maybe ones that don't pay that well, or ones that Hire Reserves only then make you work a year or two as a reserve first to create a pool of applicants.....

For instance, so not to give away my Stategy.... I applied for X-Town....they pay they're part-time officer's $10.00 and hour, no shift differential...Pretty crappy...BUT if you put your time in a for a year or two, then you are practicully garunteed a full time spot in which the town pays in the mid 40 thousand range....Again its all what you want...if you're looking for strictly Full Time Police jobs, then that narrows down the towns you will be looking at, and thus those looking to start off PT, narrows down our competition.

Also, with this new system, it allows a LITTLE bit of politics to come back into play for the Civil Service towns. If you score in a 10 band, and they are starting interviews for that 10 band. They can jump right down to your name, even if you're on the bottom, because there are nobypass rules with the banding...So you're in band 10, and you're at the bottom with no expereince but flipping burgers. Guy at the top of the same band has his masters and 20 years on as a FT police Officer, they can skip down to the burger flipping guy because the Chief recognizes that name.<<<another thing to think about!

To end my rant....Did anyone pay an extra $75 to be put on the Town of Dudley's list?


----------



## Bleakeas

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

can someone start a new thread where you only put your score, if your a vet or not and your city of residence

thanks


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted*



Foxy85 said:


> So you're in band 10, and you're at the bottom with no expereince but flipping burgers. Guy at the top of the same band has his masters and 20 years on as a FT police Officer, they can skip down to the burger flipping guy because the Chief recognizes that name.<<<another thing to think about!


you just caused a bunch of guys to change their last name to McDonald.


----------



## Keepitreel

*Re: CS Marks Posted*

Well put.



FordMustang said:


> I got a 10. Non vet. 21/m, caucasion. But I'm still moving to Florida in 20 days cause no matter what you score it doesn't mean jack in this state.


----------



## davejoyce2000

*CS Marks for the 9/29/07 EXAM?*

When will the candidates who took the September 29th Exam going to get their marks?


----------



## bgwin

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

weymouth, boston, quincy and brockton


----------



## DrShredz

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

i think people should put their town/cities and their score so people can get a better idea.

9 non-vet. scituate, norwell, pembroke, framingham, and boston.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I selected Worcester, Worcester, Worcester, and Worcester...... I heard it increases your chance of getting an interview if you have it selected more than once...


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I feel like i have little to no shot with an 8...so why bother putting town what my towns were


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> I feel like i have little to no shot with an 8...so why bother putting town what my towns were


You'd be surprised how many names a larger department can piss through.

Some of you eager guys wouldn't believe how many people, a year from now, have changed their minds for whatever reason.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Do a little homework, and it will pay off.... DOn't just select a P.D. for the sake of saying its a nice town.... No sense of selecting a town if they're going to hire 3 guys and there are 300 guys on the list....unless of course you're at the top of that list....

DO YOUR HOMEWORK!! If you want the job, you'll get it....

You have to start somewhere....

As for the little chance with an 8...I disagree, I think you'll be fine.....There are a lot of people out there with records or things that they did, that they think won't be found......Then there are plain morons out there, that may test well, but interview horribly.....Before you know it....they're interviewing guys in the "8" band.....

Don't get discouraged now....keep your head up.....(<<<<Thats what she said!) LOL!


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> You'd be surprised how many names a larger department can piss through.
> 
> Some of you eager guys wouldn't believe how many people, a year from now, have changed their minds for whatever reason.


You could'nt be more right. I scored a 98 over 12 years ago (yeah I'm old) and got the card in the mail but never even replied b/c of personal reasons (my wife). Don't get down on your self.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

thanks guys, just all the people posting their 9's and 10's had me discouraged. just more waiting until i see where i stand on the list...and ill keep on taking tests thanks again guys


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hey Foxy, as far as departments hiring a certain amount on people, do you suggest just contacting them to get an estimate? Obviously I have no choice with my residence, but as far as the other towns/cities, what do you recommend as a course of doing HW on them?


----------



## Redleg13D

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

All the score really seem to say is how far away the light at the end of the tunnel _might_ be... however, since this is MA, you never know when a ceiling panel will crush you anyway.


----------



## davejoyce2000

*September 29, 2007 Police Exam*

Now that you folks who took the May 19th Police exam finally received your scores. When will us candidates who took the recent September 29th exam receive our scores? Do we have to wait another 5 months to receive our scores?


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Redleg13D said:


> however, since this is MA, you never know when a ceiling panel will crush you anyway.


I laughed my ass off when I read this, just out of nowhere, but don't think I feel the same about the victims.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Adam,

I have to say, for me its a bit easier than the average person.....I work for the Trial Court, and as such I have 6 Towns assigned to my court house, which means 6 P.D.'s bring prisoners and paperwork to court everyday. This allows me interaction between myself and other officers, and to "gossip" about their P.D.'s projection for hiring....

I also have a buddy on Shrewsbury P.D. who is pretty up to speed on the surrounding departments....

My advice....Make some phone calls.....Keep an eye on this site, and you'll do fine....

When calling ask for a Sgt./Supervisor...if hes busy, just leave a message with your name and number, and usually they get back to you.....Just be polite and you should have no problems.....Ask him if hes busy, or if there is a better time to call....if he says he can talk, then ask if you can pick his brain about the department for a few minutes......if you have the time...visiting the departments of interest in person always helps.....it always helps to put a face to your name....

Things to inquire about.....

<<How many officers they plan on hiring in the next year or so...
<<When they plan on hiring them....
<<If they employ Part-timer's...
<<What the rate is that the part-timers earn....
<<Inquire about the current roster, and se ehow many guys they are short....
<<Educational requirements that the department might have....
<<Expected retirments of any officers.....ANY....if the the Chief retires even...because then it creates a shock wave of guys getting promoted....

I can't stress this enough...BE POLITE AND RESPECTFUL when talking to these guys...be thankful and greatful for their time they take to talk to you....

Most departments will call you back...some won't.....Just be persistent, without being a pain in the ass.....you'll do fine....


----------



## redemption05

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Ayone know if its possible to find out your exact score?


----------



## massbrandon

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I was wondering the same thing about finding out my exact score. When we get our letters in the mail will they say our scores?


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Wow Foxy, thank-you for the awesome reply. I will definitely heed your advice and see where this road takes me. I am unsure if you have heard about the black cloud circling the Methuen Police Department, but with that going on, I hope things will turn out OK.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

No, I mainly keep up with Wocester Area P.D.'s and Blackstone Valley area P.D.'s....I only know what I see on this board about internal affairs of departments around the state....

About inquiring with P.D's.....just remember, once you've got that FT academy, you're free to go about anywhere you want.....So if you start out as a part-timer making shit money for a year or two, make it up with some details here and there, but really show the Chief you want the next FT slot, it'll pay off in the end. Even if the FT job doesn't pay well, GET THAT ACADEMY!!!!......you can always lateral out to somewhere else.....

Sacrifice now, will pay off later.....And get in while you're young and retire early.....

Good luck!


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



AdamJ1984 said:


> Wow Foxy, thank-you for the awesome reply. I will definitely heed your advice and see where this road takes me. I am unsure if you have heard about the black cloud circling the Methuen Police Department, but with that going on, I hope things will turn out OK.


Better yet, all departments have a training officer. Some full-time and some as part of their many duties. Most of those guys enjoy what they're doing and may be more approachable and available.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Andy0921

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Better yet, all departments have a training officer. Some full-time and some as part of their many duties. Most of those guys enjoy what they're doing and may be more approachable and available.
> 
> Just my opinion.


 I agree...You're better off calling the departments training officer rather than calling up the street supervisor and asking him a million questions...


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Great guys, I am going to contact someone who is closely related to the hiring department within the department as well as a training officer. Thank-you for these tips as I want to be noticed in this very large field.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

To each his own....I'm around smaller departments, so superviser is best for me, but for the larger P.D.'s I would agree with 94C and company... Either way remember....POLITE and RESPECTFUL....


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I am in the 8th band on the scoring and I was wondering if points for a second language are already added to your score that you were given or are they given on top of that score.


----------



## shannon

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Glad to see that someone else got an 8... Would someone with a score that was within the 6 or 7 band be considered for employment? Just curious...


----------



## xterra55

*Re: what city did everyone put down??*

This might open up another can of worms but what if you are a minority. That person would have an advantage if they call for a minority list. No? Or what about if the person speaks a secondary language.



DrShredz said:


> i think people should put their town/cities and their score so people can get a better idea.
> 
> 9 non-vet. scituate, norwell, pembroke, framingham, and boston.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone think I got a shot at Worcester or Boston? I dont have residency in either. Im a vet in the 10 band. Do they ever get to the non-residents? If I had to guess I would say Worcester no and Boston Maybe? Not sure though. I dont think the town I have residency in is going to be hiring. Any guys on here get hired from a city they didnt have residency in?


----------



## Trifecta

*Standings*

First, I would love to say that this new scoring systems is ridiculous. 
Second, my friend took the exam on the may 19 date and when he went to check his results it informed him there was no information at this time. I am just wondering how some of you already have your test results...


----------



## PVD24

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

*Police Officer 2007 Exam Score Band Explanation **What my 2007 Police Officer score means? *Your final score is a banded score. The scoring system for this exam consists of 10 score bands. 

*Score Bands:*10=97-100
9=94-96
8=90-93
7=87-89
6=83-86
5=80-82
4=77-79
3=74-76
2=70-73
1=Below 70

Exam passing score is 70% or band 2


----------



## mikeyd1313

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Everyone here seems to have gotten an 8, 9, or 10. Just out of curiousity, did anyone get a lower score? I have not heard of anyone from this board or people I know personally get below an 8. It should be interesting when it comes to hiring if nobody got below an 8.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Below is the breakdown of the Score Bands for the 2007 Police Officer test.




Score Bands for 2007 Police Officer Test
10 = 97-100
9 = 94-96 
8 = 90-93
7 = 87-89
6 = 83-86
5 = 80-82
4 = 77-79
3 = 74-76
2 = 70-73
1 = BELOW 70 



Written exam pass score band: 2
​​


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



shawn617 said:


> I am in the 8th band on the scoring and I was wondering if points for a second language are already added to your score that you were given or are they given on top of that score.


You do not receive additional points for being fluent in a second language. However it does help you get hired in a town that you are not a resident of. I'm not a resident of Somerville, but I was called off the language list and am now in the hiring process. I'm also a combat vet, but that really doesnt go far unless it's the MBTA or the town you're a resident of.


----------



## Trifecta

*Standings*

Is the test results posted because my friends informed me the website tell him there is no new information on the test results.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: Standings*

Have him call HR then.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a 9...white female here.

You guys have to remember as well how many people are out there who got 7's, 6's and so on and so fourth that just don't have the courage to post their scores on this thread because of embarrassment to the 9's and 10's. I know a good six people in my area already who just got a 7. So don't fret...it "may" seem like everyone and their mother got a nine or a ten at this point....but that is far from the truth.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



L4G81 said:


> I got a 9...white female here.
> 
> You guys have to remember as well how many people are out there who got 7's, 6's and so on and so fourth that just don't have the courage to post their scores on this thread because of embarrassment to the 9's and 10's. I know a good six people in my area already who just got a 7. So don't fret...it "may" seem like everyone and their mother got a nine or a ten at this point....but that is far from the truth.


Good point.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I would think that Bands 8,9,10 should have a decent shot at getting on somewhere.....as each is a 90 or higher.......

Remember not everyone will be applying to towns that start you off PT, so the competetion will be limited......I just inquired with a seargent that is on a town I selected, and he said that if you passed the test and put our town down, you will get an interview.....not many people put down his town....So when it comes time to change around your selections, if they're still going to allow that.....look into towns with a short list...


----------



## davejoyce2000

*September 29th CS Police Exam*

Has anyone received their score yet for the September 29th Civil Service Police Exam held at North Quincy High School? Please let me know and reply by private message if you prefer.

Thank You


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



redsox03 said:


> Anyone think I got a shot at Worcester or Boston? I dont have residency in either. Im a vet in the 10 band. Do they ever get to the non-residents? If I had to guess I would say Worcester no and Boston Maybe? Not sure though. I dont think the town I have residency in is going to be hiring. Any guys on here get hired from a city they didnt have residency in?


I'm not 100% positive about the last two classes but before the 2005 exam the head of the WPD Academy said they had never hired a non-resident.


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Police Exam at North Quincy?*

Did anyone receive their score yet for the September 29th Civil Service Police Exam held at North Quincy High School? Please let me know ASAP and reply by private message if you prefer.

Thank You


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: Police Exam at North Quincy?*

I took the military make up exam on that day as well. I don't know when we'll get our results. I hope it's soon.


----------



## copcar65

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Everyone should keep optimisitc. I got hired with an 86. It was many years ago but the dept had five people lined up for an academy. One backed out and they started calling through the list looking for someone. Two others who got 86 and I were interviewed and I got the job.
A score by itself tells you nothing. 
Don't get depressed and stay positive.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Timing is everything. I know departments that have exhausted entire lists. By the time you get to the low 80's and high 70's these guys have a tendency to bring some baggage with them.


----------



## 94c

*Re: Police Exam at North Quincy?*

This recent exam gets certified on November 1st. You would hope they would have the scores out by them.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So do you guys think that there is really no chance for a person to get into another department besides the one they reside in? For instance, my residency is Methuen, but my other choices were Lawrence, Andover, and Lowell. I earned a 10 on the exam, that is all though, no other special preferences here. Would you say my chances are 0 to negative in getting on one of those other departments?


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I think what people are going to tell you is THEY DON"T KNOW. There's always a chance that there aren't enough suitable candidates above you. Thats not to say its close to a 50/50 chance you'll have a job though. When the lists come out, you'll know where you stand a little bit. Maybe you'll get a card and maybe you won't. You've done everything within your power as you've scored as high as possible. Do like me and put it in the back of your mind. I know I do so by applying to 1000 pds in New England. You're up North, have you taken NHSP?


----------



## FordMustang

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Departments don't see if you are PT/Reserve certified right?


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



FordMustang said:


> Departments don't see if you are PT/Reserve certified right?


No. Pt/Reserve may help if you are applying for the same department you are a reserve in. Outside of that it's pretty much useless since the reserve academy doesn't count towards a civil service police job.

You have to go to the full-time academy just like everyone else.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

If you want to get on a department where you aren't a resident then you should have Boston down. I know for a fact that they sent out cards to non residents last year. They didn't hire any because they took transfers instead, but there is still a chance you could get a card.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



AdamJ1984 said:


> So do you guys think that there is really no chance for a person to get into another department besides the one they reside in? For instance, my residency is Methuen, but my other choices were Lawrence, Andover, and Lowell. I earned a 10 on the exam, that is all though, no other special preferences here. Would you say my chances are 0 to negative in getting on one of those other departments?


Unless you are fluent in a foreign language it is usually damn near impossible to get a card from a town you're not a resident of. However, I've heard of smaller civil service town with relatively short resident lists. Perhaps you might want to look at those.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Proud American you would be surprised. I got hired as a non resident for a small town.


----------



## JaneDoe

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

You all should know by now, you cant predict anything in this line of work. I have a good friend who is in the Boston academy now. she was a non res. until couple weeks prior to academy start date. anything is possible, no point in trying to predict it.


----------



## 4198

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



AdamJ1984 said:


> So do you guys think that there is really no chance for a person to get into another department besides the one they reside in? For instance, my residency is Methuen, but my other choices were Lawrence, Andover, and Lowell. I earned a 10 on the exam, that is all though, no other special preferences here. Would you say my chances are 0 to negative in getting on one of those other departments?


You got a decent score, "minorities" and females, vet's etc will come first, but resident preference will be a huge factor for many even getting the chance to interview. I would say (you) and anyone with a score of 10 will get an interview if their paperwork is in order, anyone below that better keep looking and dont wait for this to become anything more then a experience and (I am saying that with my band score of 9).

The way things are now a days, if your white you need a band score of 10 or to hold vet status, or be a female, otherwise your pretty much screwed like me. Sit back and watch, this is only the beginning.


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Got a 10 and have a master's degree will this help? Got Taunton, Brockton and New Bedford.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So basically I should pack my bags and move out of state? That is the vibe I often get, it's very ironic because in most of the other areas within the country, they can't get enough applicants. This state just seems to be very political and very competitive, although getting on would prove that tides moved in the right manner.


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

For people that scored very high on the test, you cant figure out what your number means online? If you actually just click the number of you score a little grid comes up and gives you the outline for the scores! 10=100-97 and so on. Good luck everyone, civil circus sucks.


----------



## DrShredz

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



PBiddy35 said:


> I think what people are going to tell you is THEY DON"T KNOW. There's always a chance that there aren't enough suitable candidates above you. Thats not to say its close to a 50/50 chance you'll have a job though. When the lists come out, you'll know where you stand a little bit. Maybe you'll get a card and maybe you won't. You've done everything within your power as you've scored as high as possible. Do like me and put it in the back of your mind. I know I do so by applying to 1000 pds in New England. You're up North, have you taken NHSP?


I hear you bro. I am in the NHSP process as we speak which started in August. My background is done and now I am waiting on whether or not I am going to get a conditional offer of employment.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I get a kick out of all the heart broken people that end up on these threads. The scores came out days ago people.

It is a looong process. There may be some that get jobs off of this list, there will be a hell of a lot more that don't. If it's your first time taking the exam, you have a long road ahead of you. Don't fret over other people getting hired because they say they have a "9 or a 10" on some website.

There are also going to be alot of guys on here that say they "know" their department of choice is going to hire because so and so has family or friends on the department. They know dick. I have ALOT of family and friends on different departments and they tend to have no fuckin clue when these cards are going out. 
When I walked into the station with my card last January everyone jumped on their phones to get the word out that the day had finally arrived. 2 Exams later than I was expecting I might add. Yes I had a high score. I was number 4 on my list for 2 damn years to no avail because of budgets. I took the exam again, and I can finally see the light on the horizon.

To end my rant just keep doing what you can to prepare for the career. Run your asses off, study up, and take as many exams as you can. Oh and stay the hell out of trouble!:mrgreen:


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



hawkeyz77 said:


> Got a 10 and have a master's degree will this help? Got Taunton, Brockton and New Bedford.


Unless your a Vet...NO and NO...


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wryman said:


> Unless your a Vet...NO and NO...


Wrong.

He's applying for three pretty good shitholes. Society's norms say that many of these applicants with residency bring with them some baggage. Many departments can piss through a lot of residents and get to the non-residents. You just have to be willing to move into the city upon taking the job.

Naturally the bigger the department, the bigger the turnover and thus more hiring.

The big thing is domestic violence. Even without a conviction, have some domestics and old restraining orders on your BOP and you just might be passed over.

It'll be up to you to fight it as the department continues on it's hiring process.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Im sure it's hit and miss. Some 8s will get hired and some 10s will never even get a card in some cases. It will all depend on your picks, resicency, ect. :2c:


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What about 7's? My fiance got a 7....non vet status, residency, white male. Just curious IF he has a chance at all or is he stuck at the Sheriff's Department....


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

If you get a 7 it will definately depend on the town. Big towns/cities probably small towns probably not.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



L4G81 said:


> Just curious IF he has a chance at all or is he stuck at the Sheriff's Department....


I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. At least he realizes that so there is still hope


----------



## HPD22

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



COto50 said:


> If you want to get on a department where you aren't a resident then you should have Boston down. I know for a fact that they sent out cards to non residents last year. They didn't hire any because they took transfers instead, but there is still a chance you could get a card.


That is incorrect. They hired non-residents and took laterals.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



HPD22 said:


> That is incorrect. They hired non-residents and took laterals.


I heard the same thing, but the group of non-residents they hired was off the language list. At least that's what I was told.


----------



## HPD22

*Re: CS Marks Posted (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ProudAmerican said:


> I heard the same thing, but the group of non-residents they hired was off the language list. At least that's what I was told.


It was off the regular list. They "exhausted" the resident list and hired non residents, However recruits had to establish residency before the academy started.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

That is good to know.


----------



## OPD05

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Non-vet white male with a 10...ready to wait. Anyone know of good reserve departments south of Boston hiring in the meantime? Alreday hove reserve academy and 2 years exp. -thanks!


----------



## Macop

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I remember the days of floping around like a fish, wanting to get on so bad I could taste it, man, it sucks to be you guys.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Macop said:


> I remember the days of floping around like a fish, wanting to get on so bad I could taste it, man, it sucks to be you guys.


That taste in your mouth was semen. :-D


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

:L: Bwah ha ha ha


----------



## Macop

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Well you always were a rather maly man. Hey Foxy what r u laughing at, we all know if you get on how youll be climbing the ladder.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I scored a 10, non-vet, chose residency.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Sucking ass straight to the top baby.....haha


----------



## MCPHS401

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Got a 9, Non-Vet, White Male, already an Auxilliary with Reserve Academy, and just starting EMT-Basic Course. So basically, Im praying at this point.


----------



## bgwin

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

This is my first time taking the test and because of that I am new to the process, but I know it's overall just a waiting game where you hope and pray you get hired. What is the next step in this process? Wait and rankings are given out? I'm just trying to understand the whole process so I know what is going on.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

you wait for the lists to get posted. On or around Nov 9th, then you get to see what you shot is depending on where you stand.


----------



## jmac572

*ALL who took the September 29th exam*

Just figured I would post this...

For anyone who took the september 29th entry police exam, I spoke with a rep at the HRD and was told that their plan is to release all scores before the eligibility list is established so that no person will miss out on any job opporunity, so hurry up and get your last experience claims in!

also, if you took the sept 29th exam and your wondering why your HRD online account hasnt updated past the "scheduled" status... they are overwhelmed, she said the next update will be your score.

-JD


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The best part of the list coming out is when you get to see everyones names and find out who was full of shit when they said they had a "high" score. You then make sure they never live it down. :beat:

In all honesty, once the list comes out you do absolutely nothing. 
You just have to wait for a card to come from Civil Circus stating 
"Department XX is hiring so many officers." You'll get instruction from there.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Oh so the list actually has everyone's name on it? That's pretty cool because I can see how others had done. I just thought I was given a number and that's it. Now I look forward to getting the list even more.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



misconceived said:


> The best part of the list coming out is when you get to see everyones names and find out who was full of shit when they said they had a "high" score. You then make sure they never live it down. :beat: quote]
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT for that. There are a few people I know who "claim" they got a ten who love to simply lie their way through life.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

vets are in band 11, civilians are band 10 and below.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Awhile back they showed what number you were and how many people tied with you. Then they changed it so it just shows the names in order.

One of my buddies will still tell people that he scored a 97 on the '03 exam. 
Try an 87 dude. He was one of the many that "forgot" everyone could see the list.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Ah great, nice way to get those people who often brag about things that never happened. I know a few of those, and hopefully they will be exposed by the list. It's just funny how people know this person and so forth and they are basically hired by their terms.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: ALL who took the September 29th exam*

overwhelmed...pfff thats what happens when you procrastinate


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: ALL who took the September 29th exam*



jmac572 said:


> Just figured I would post this...
> 
> For anyone who took the september 29th entry police exam, I spoke with a rep at the HRD and was told that their plan is to release all scores before the eligibility list is established so that no person will miss out on any job opporunity, so hurry up and get your last experience claims in!
> 
> also, if you took the sept 29th exam and your wondering why your HRD online account hasnt updated past the "scheduled" status... they are overwhelmed, she said the next update will be your score.
> 
> -JD


Outstanding! I can't wait to find out how well I did.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I didn't see any 11 band listed on the sheet with the rest of the scores.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Im sure everyone on here will be number 1 on the list.


----------



## LTSO16

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Has anyone not received anything in the mail?


----------



## MCPHS401

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



LTSO16 said:


> Has anyone not received anything in the mail?


Yeah, I havent got my mailing yet either


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yep, got the letter(s) today, pretty standard stuff, reiterates what was said in the email, shows the banding and how that works and some other info too, nothing unusual. Now it's a waiting game again until the first or 2nd week of November, hopefully they'll be on time. The real deal comes when the lists are established, then we'll know for real what chance we have (or don't have).


----------



## LTSO16

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i finally have one of those "a little bird told me" items that everyone tosses out. Its along the lines that when the lists are made up for each town they will divide the bands up by veteran residents then residents, then non-resident veterans, then those who follow. so in theory, say a veteran resident in band 8 wont be called before anyone in band 9. Preference will be given above everyone else in your band. if thats true then that gives a little validity to the test and is the fairest ive heard so far


----------



## Matt23

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Just stumbled onto this website and it's pretty cool. This is where I stand in this whole process. I'm in group 9, I'm white, I'm a dude, I'm a non-vet, English is my only language, and I'm a non-resident. I live in Boston, but could not claim residency at the exam date-just moved here in January 2007.

The towns I put down are Bost, Worcester (though after trolling through this entire thread I'll probably change that), Lowell, and Springfield.

So it seems like I'll be pretty far down on the list.......which stinks.

Like all of you, I want this more than anything, but I'm not going to push the panic button yet. Only thing to do now is to continue to prepare for the next steps as if it's guarunteed.

I gather it's a long process, so i'm just a long for the ride.

There's my 2 cents.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

"I've heard" that the banding system is to make it more lenient for the Chief's to select people whom they think are MOST qualified. Therefore, and I'll say again....The Chief, or hiring person can skip anyone he damn well pleases, as he can render them "unqualified" and skip down the list.

So this is where I am wondering something....

If the Chief decides that He wants to hire the Town Selectman's son who scored in a band 7. Can the Chief pass over bands 8-10, deeming them "unqualified" and skip right to band 7 where he can pick the selectmans son? I wonder this, because there is no more appeals process for being "by-passed". I'm sure most Chiefs will just stick to hiring legitmately qualified people, but it opens the door up to politicing...


----------



## HPD22

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Foxy85 said:


> "I've heard" that the banding system is to make it more lenient for the Chief's to select people whom they think are MOST qualified. Therefore, and I'll say again....The Chief, or hiring person can skip anyone he damn well pleases, as he can render them "unqualified" and skip down the list.
> 
> So this is where I am wondering something....
> 
> If the Chief decides that He wants to hire the Town Selectman's son who scored in a band 7. Can the Chief pass over bands 8-10, deeming them "unqualified" and skip right to band 7 where he can pick the selectmans son? I wonder this, because there is no more appeals process for being "by-passed". I'm sure most Chiefs will just stick to hiring legitmately qualified people, but it opens the door up to politicing...


Nine times out of ten the Chief will take who he wants whether the candidates in front of "the chosen one" are qualified or not, As long as the candidate gets a card from Civil Service the Chief can get to him or her by passing over other people. HRD will usually approve whatever the town submits for by-pass reasons, they usually only review if there is an appeal filed. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

_from _LTSO16

_"i finally have one of those "a little bird told me" items that everyone tosses out. Its along the lines that when the lists are made up for each town they will divide the bands up by veteran residents then residents, then non-resident veterans, then those who follow. so in theory, say a veteran resident in band 8 wont be called before anyone in band 9. Preference will be given above everyone else in your band. if thats true then that gives a little validity to the test and is the fairest ive heard so far_"

Negative. I contacted CS and also looked at VET website when I was looking at my chances. The deal is that bands are as follows; Disabled Vet, Vets, Resident, non-resident. Within the DVets and Vets there are Residents and non Residents. They always pull from the Resident DVets and Resident Vets first. Then they pull from Residents, then if they need to, they go to non resident DVets and then non resident Vets and then plain old non-residents. As for the all important banding, they pull from the Resident DVET and VETs starting at 10 and working their way on down (9,8,7,6. etc) IF they don't have enough DVets or VEts to pull from the list for open slots, then they move to the Resident Non VEt list starting, again, at 10 on down (9,8,7 etc.) IF they still don't have enough of a pool to fill the open slots, then they move to the Non-Resident lists, starting again with DVets then Vets then all others in the same order as above based on the score bands.



Foxy85 said:


> "I've heard" that the banding system is to make it more lenient for the Chief's to select people whom they think are MOST qualified. Therefore, and I'll say again....The Chief, or hiring person can skip anyone he damn well pleases, as he can render them "unqualified" and skip down the list.
> 
> So this is where I am wondering something....
> 
> If the Chief decides that He wants to hire the Town Selectman's son who scored in a band 7. Can the Chief pass over bands 8-10, deeming them "unqualified" and skip right to band 7 where he can pick the selectmans son? I wonder this, because there is no more appeals process for being "by-passed". I'm sure most Chiefs will just stick to hiring legitmately qualified people, but it opens the door up to politicing...


Foxy85 that is similar to what "I've heard".

If you turn it around though you can look at it from this perspective. Under the old rules, the hiring authorities were locked into who they could hire based solely on a numerically descending scale (the test score). So in order to have a solid shot at a job, you had to score at the top of scale. Then the department would start from 100 (or higher) and go down from there with little or no chance of possibly reaching good candidates with lower scores. Basically it took the flexibility from the departments by not letting them reach down the list without cause. The new banding system, though not perfect, now allows the hiring department to "REACH" down or pull from other candidates within the band rather than being stuck with choosing the higher scoring candidate just b/c, well they scored slightly better.


----------



## LTSO16

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Negative. I contacted CS and also looked at VET website when I was looking at my chances. The deal is that bands are as follows; Disabled Vet, Vets, Resident, non-resident. Within the DVets and Vets there are Residents and non Residents. They always pull from the Resident DVets and Resident Vets first. Then they pull from Residents, then if they need to, they go to non resident DVets and then non resident Vets and then plain old non-residents. As for the all important banding, they pull from the Resident DVET and VETs starting at 10 and working their way on down (9,8,7,6. etc) IF they don't have enough DVets or VEts to pull from the list for open slots, then they move to the Resident Non VEt list starting, again, at 10 on down (9,8,7 etc.) IF they still don't have enough of a pool to fill the open slots, then they move to the Non-Resident lists, starting again with DVets then Vets then all others in the same order as above based on the score bands

Alright i dont want to ignite the whole "vet" preference argument but my two cents are that they should band all those who scored in the same band together and go through a whole band from disabled vets to vets to residents and all the way down before they go to another band. I know i dont want a cop on the street who can only score a 2 on the exam (which is just passing) alright i hope this doesnt start the whole riot thing up again. i am for vet preference even though it may not seem like it. i just want it fair and balanced thats all


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

_Alright i dont want to ignite the whole "vet" preference argument but my two cents are that they should band all those who scored in the same band together and go through a whole band from disabled vets to vets to residents and all the way down before they go to another band. I know i dont want a cop on the street who can only score a 2 on the exam (which is just passing) alright i hope this doesnt start the whole riot thing up again. i am for vet preference even though it may not seem like it. i just want it fair and balanced thats all[/quote]_

I understand what your saying. I know that a lot of folks on this forum aren't against us Vets, but want to get on the job just a much as we do and see Vet status as being given a edge or advantage. IF you banded it the way you suggest though it would kinda defeat the purpose of Vet status altogether.


----------



## LTSO16

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

not necessarily because they would still have preference, just in the band in which they scored and wouldnt be able to jump over other bands. they are just at the top of their band which also adds more purpose the the test itself


----------



## Macop

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

o


----------



## MM1799

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Thank god when I was taking tests I didn't have a forum to come on! Had I taken a test and read all the comments, I would've started learned chemistry to become a doctor! While I am sure everyone is trying to help all the hearsay/what you heard/rumors are probably freaking everyone out.

Everyone needs to relax. Many of you are in your 20s. If you're qualified and it doesn't happen this time, keep testing and it'll happen some time. Remember this is a LONG, LONG, LONG process. Dont start guessing who's gonna get on and who's not in October. Ya, MA is difficult to be a PO but look at everyone who is a PO now. We can't last forever 

Back when I took the civil circus test I scored very well and was interviewed but the PD decided to pass on me and take someone else. I was pissed and figured that I better start looking for a desk job career. However I score high on the SP test and was able to go through the process. One door closed, another opened. Almost 20 years later and I couldn't imagine it any other way.

Sorry to rant but I just wanted to give everyone some positive experiences. Keep chugging along.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What MM1799 said.

Looking back on it, I was in total panic mode about getting a police job when I was hired at the ripe old age of.......22. 

If you're determined to stay in Massachusetts along with the rest of us morons, your day will come. The best advice I can give is to not throw all your eggs in one basket....don't sit back and wait for a good score on the CS or MSP test.....apply and test EVERYWHERE; federal, campus, railroad, housing, whatever jobs you can apply for. You can always "upgrade" later.


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterm...lications_certificationorderoflists&csid=Ehrd

For your order of cert. lists.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

bad link


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Sorry about that. If this doesn't work it's MA HRD site, under CS heading, Publications and Guides, Certification order of Lists.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdsubt...vil+Service&L2=Guides+&+Publications&sid=Ehrd


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I agree with some of the older guys that recommend persistence when trying to get on the job. If you really want to be in LE then you need to try all avenues, not just here in MA with the CS. There are other options as well both in and out of the state. I was once a 20 something and now, some 15 years later and a sizable career outside of LE in rear view, I'm making this jump back in. PATIENCE! If you want it bad enough, keep trying and don't get discouraged, IF it isn't meant to be, you gotta know when to move on, there is life beyond LE. However, to get back on topic, the info that I've posted previously has all come from CS/Mass Gov (http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/personneladministratorrulesforonline.doc, HRD as well as CIS /Secretary of the Commonwealth's site http://www.sec.state.ma.us/cis/cisvet/vetempl.htm ) You can disagree, bitch and complain, and beg for change, but It is what it is. The explanation of banding, ordering of lists and preferences are what they are.


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What's the earliest you've guys have heard or gotten a card from a department after the List has been put out?


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

MM1799,

Thank you for being an optimist...it's nice to see that once and a while! I feel like everyone is so worried and nervous it's been more of a "glass is half full" concept. I like to believe that EVERYTHING happens for a reason and if it's any of our times for a door to open in what ever town/city we choose, then it is what it is. Your story of not becoming a reg PO and then getting accepted to MSP is certainly encouraging...and it happened for a reason. 



MM1799 said:


> Thank god when I was taking tests I didn't have a forum to come on! Had I taken a test and read all the comments, I would've started learned chemistry to become a doctor! While I am sure everyone is trying to help all the hearsay/what you heard/rumors are probably freaking everyone out.
> 
> Everyone needs to relax. Many of you are in your 20s. If you're qualified and it doesn't happen this time, keep testing and it'll happen some time. Remember this is a LONG, LONG, LONG process. Dont start guessing who's gonna get on and who's not in October. Ya, MA is difficult to be a PO but look at everyone who is a PO now. We can't last forever
> 
> Back when I took the civil circus test I scored very well and was interviewed but the PD decided to pass on me and take someone else. I was pissed and figured that I better start looking for a desk job career. However I score high on the SP test and was able to go through the process. One door closed, another opened. Almost 20 years later and I couldn't imagine it any other way.
> 
> Sorry to rant but I just wanted to give everyone some positive experiences. Keep chugging along.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> What's the earliest you've guys have heard or gotten a card from a department after the List has been put out?


Some people will be getting cards the first day the list is certified.

Some people just might make the Plymouth Academy that is currently on float status. (Was supposed to start December 10th but doesn't look too promising.)

It all comes down to the needs of each individual department.


----------



## NBPD

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have a feeling plymouth is going to start for the new year after the holidays.


----------



## rm91304

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

im just wondering if there are any guys from the wareham area that r going to be on the list, and if so what r ur scores.


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> What's the earliest you've guys have heard or gotten a card from a department after the List has been put out?


It all depends IF your towns of choice are hiring, and how many...Then the Officer in charge of hiring must submit a letter to the town selectman and or city counsel...Then the selectman must approve the request, sign it, send it back to the dept. 
Most towns a cities meetings are backed up with other shit. Hiring new officers is the last thing they are worried about. Then hiring dept. sends the request to the Civil Circus for a certified list of canidates. It is a long, long process. I would'nt expect to receive a card in the mail the first week the list comes out. Especially with the Circus taking their sweet ass time...As for getting into the academy for Dec. or Jan., HIGHLY DOUBT IT!!!


----------



## FordMustang

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

It's very simple if you want to work LE and do real LE. Move out of mass


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

FYI...Plymouth Academy not on float status. Still 3 weeks left to fill it before it hits float. I also hear it is pretty close to being full.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Oh hey guys, I had contacted someone at my local department and I actually got a response. I was told that it is way too premature at this time to determine how many officers may or may not be hired off of this list. Basically I was told what I sort of knew already, and that was to be patient. I would not hear about any interviews or background checks for quite some time, perhaps a year or so. I was recommended to take every test I can from outside cities. So that is some factual information I received, not very promising, but you just never know.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



FordMustang said:


> It's very simple if you want to work LE and do real LE. Move out of mass


Yes, there is no "real" law enforcement being conducted in Massachusetts.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

_"It all depends IF your towns of choice are hiring, and how many...Then the Officer in charge of hiring must submit a letter to the town selectman and or city counsel...Then the selectman must approve the request, sign it, send it back to the dept. _
_Most towns a cities meetings are backed up with other shit. Hiring new officers is the last thing they are worried about. Then hiring dept. sends the request to the Civil Circus for a certified list of candidates. It is a long, long process. I would'nt expect to receive a card in the mail the first week the list comes out. Especially with the Circus taking their sweet ass time...As for getting into the academy for Dec. or Jan., HIGHLY DOUBT IT!!!"_

Yeow! a little bit of that ole "northeast negativity" detected. 
Anywho, some departments are probably waiting on the new list to hire and have already received preliminary authorization to fill open vacancies once the new list is established.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wryman said:


> It all depends IF your towns of choice are hiring, and how many...Then the Officer in charge of hiring must submit a letter to the town selectman and or city counsel...Then the selectman must approve the request, sign it, send it back to the dept.
> Most towns a cities meetings are backed up with other shit. Hiring new officers is the last thing they are worried about. Then hiring dept. sends the request to the Civil Circus for a certified list of canidates. It is a long, long process. I would'nt expect to receive a card in the mail the first week the list comes out. Especially with the Circus taking their sweet ass time...As for getting into the academy for Dec. or Jan., HIGHLY DOUBT IT!!!


There will be people preparing for the academy off the November 1st list before you even open your Christmas presents.



COto50 said:


> FYI...Plymouth Academy not on float status. Still 3 weeks left to fill it before it hits float. I also hear it is pretty close to being full.


I have instructors telling me it's not. Where are you getting your info from?

But yes, 30 days prior is the magic date.


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> There will be people preparing for the academy off the November 1st list before you even open your Christmas presents.
> 
> I have instructors telling me it's not. Where are you getting your info from?
> 
> But yes, 30 days prior is the magic date.


:L: GOOD LUCK!!!! You honestly think within 30 days hiring depts. will conduct the interview, background, medical and psych checks...oh and dont forget about the PAT test. Some, mabey most canidates still need their Class A LTC.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wryman said:


> :L: GOOD LUCK!!!! You honestly think within 30 days hiring depts. will conduct the interview, background, medical and psych checks...oh and dont forget about the PAT test. Some, mabey most canidates still need their Class A LTC.


And that my friend is the reason I am saying there will be no December 10th class in Plymouth.

I also said by Christmas people will be *preparing. *

Not first hand knowledge, just what the instructors are saying.

Departments are being left with a choice. Scrape the bottom of the barrel or wait unit November 1st and get a new list. Some will be opting for the wait.

The interesting thing is that people will end up getting hired off *both* lists.

I can guarantee you that if Plymouth doesn't launch on Dec. 10th, there will be people getting cards the first week of November and be in an academy at the beginning of the year.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Here's hoping someone with your vast knowledge is sitting across from me at the interview table.:t: :baby13:


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



> :L: GOOD LUCK!!!! You honestly think within 30 days hiring depts. will conduct the interview, background, medical and psych checks...oh and dont forget about the PAT test. Some, mabey most canidates still need their Class A LTC.


Not that it really makes much of a differance and I agree with you that it is still gonna take forever and a day, but when I got my Class A LTC and went for all lawfull purposes When asked why I said because I plan on becoming a police officer I was told that you don't even need a LTC to carry your issued weapon that you carry under your badge


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> Not that it really makes much of a differance and I agree with you that it is still gonna take forever and a day, but when I got my Class A LTC and went for all lawfull purposes When asked why I said because I plan on becoming a police officer I was told that you don't even need a LTC to carry your issued weapon that you carry under your badge


99% of the Chiefs are now requiring a LTC.

This requirement unseals sealed records


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> 99% of the Chiefs are now requiring a LTC.
> 
> This requirement unseals sealed records


Ahhhhh smart.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> 99% of the Chiefs are now requiring a LTC.
> 
> This requirement unseals sealed records


I Love it! You can almost hear the audible gasps coming from the peanut gallery who thought they were gonna slip one past the goalie! I think you just crushed a whole segment of this forum who, in they're youthful exuberance pulled some bone head move as a teenager and thought that b/c the incident was sealed no one would ever know.......... :mrgreen: 
</IMG>
Sure am glad I've already got my Class A LTC !!:BNANA:


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Well I know I'm gtg then cause I got the class A LTC

Not that I was worried anyhow


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

OH my god my next store friend had my mail for a while. She was on vacation. I just got my score. 99. Does anyone know if Chelsea is hiring? That is my home town. HOLLA BACK.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



CHICwithBADGE said:


> OH my god my next store friend had my mail for a while. She was on vacation. I just got my score. 99. Does anyone know if Chelsea is hiring? That is my home town. HOLLA BACK.


You may be out of luck.

They recently merged with East Boston.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



CHICwithBADGE said:


> OH my god my next store friend had my mail for a while. She was on vacation. I just got my score. 99. Does anyone know if Chelsea is hiring? That is my home town. HOLLA BACK.


Do you mean 9? There were no scores on the tests only bands.


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

what is a next store friend?


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> And that my friend is the reason I am saying there will be no December 10th class in Plymouth.
> 
> I also said by Christmas people will be *preparing. *
> 
> Not first hand knowledge, just what the instructors are saying.
> 
> Departments are being left with a choice. Scrape the bottom of the barrel or wait unit November 1st and get a new list. Some will be opting for the wait.
> 
> The interesting thing is that people will end up getting hired off *both* lists.
> 
> I can guarantee you that if Plymouth doesn't launch on Dec. 10th, there will be people getting cards the first week of November and be in an academy at the beginning of the year.


I agree...With the announcement of "On or AROUND Nov. 9th" from the Circus, another words who the F knows. I'm sure if depts. are that deperate, they will have to scrape from the bottom...It would be a pleasure to interview with 94C...


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



screamineagle said:


> what is a next store friend?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

you guys never heard of someone living nextstore?

P.S.- you have to say it fast.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

That should be a new CS question:

Bill lives at 1 Main St. Dispatch gets a call from Bill saying that there is a robbery next store. Where should dispatch send you?


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

yeah i always thought it was nextstore growing up, i mean it made sense in commercial settings right?

anyway, should i be trying to go for my LTC now? i mean will "planning to become a PO" be a legit reason to get the gun? what if im not taken off any list? will i be denied? sorry to completely go off topic, just wanted to know.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> yeah i always thought it was nextstore growing up, i mean it made sense in commercial settings right?
> 
> anyway, should i be trying to go for my LTC now? i mean will "planning to become a PO" be a legit reason to get the gun? what if im not taken off any list? will i be denied? sorry to completely go off topic, just wanted to know.


It's not considered a legitimate reason. Unless there are suitability issues, you would get one anyway.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well i was told LTCs are near impossible to get. was i misinformed? and what would a legitimate reason be?


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

It is not hard to get a LTC at all. Depending on where you live you might not get all lawfull purposes but just about anyone can get hunting and target.

All you have to do is take a safety course and do an interview with the police

The only difference is hunting and target you are only supposed to be transporting your weapon to and from the shooting range or hunting.

Your local PD will have all the info.


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> well i was told LTCs are near impossible to get. was i misinformed? and what would a legitimate reason be?


The City of Boston WILL NOT issue a Class A LTC for All Lawful Purposes, even if you work for another PD, municipal or campus. They will either issue it with a restriction of "employment" or "sporting & target".


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

This discussion will NEVER CHANGE. How many years has it been that this board has been in existence and people are STILL asking the SAME redundant questions?









So, anyhoos, I got a 9.

Hi guys and gals, nice to see you again.


----------



## timothy135

*What are the best non resident towns to put for the upcoming list for Nov 07*

I'm a resident of Franklin and scored a 10 on the most recent civil service exam. I am wondering what are some other towns which will be hiring a good amount of non residents.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: What are the best non resident towns to put for the upcoming list for Nov 07*

Yeah that is a tough question that I have asked myself many times as well. I know there is even less chance of this scenario ever happening, but if anyone knows as well of any towns/cities north of Boston, that would be beneficial.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I meant 9. Thank you. Does anyone know if Chelsea's hiring off list or just promoting reserves? Holla back.


----------



## wildbill0351

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hello, i got a 9 on the civil service and am a disabled veteran but no residency. Can anyone shed some light on my chances of even getting looked at? 
Thanks good luck to all


----------



## chileanspion

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

It seems that everyone got a 9 or 10. Tough getting on anywhere, must be a boatload of ties throughout the state.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wildbill0351 said:


> Hello, i got a 9 on the civil service and am a disabled veteran but no residency. Can anyone shed some light on my chances of even getting looked at?
> Thanks good luck to all


??? Are you eligible for residency in a Mass city/town or are you from out of state? I ask b/c a 9 D-Vet with residency status is, IMHO, a shoe in for an opening.


----------



## wildbill0351

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I live in NH so i dont have residency in any town so.... may have to wait and see


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Any rumors of classes in Boston being put on soon?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



CHICwithBADGE said:


> OH my god my next store friend had my mail for a while. She was on vacation. I just got my score. 99. Does anyone know if Chelsea is hiring? That is my home town. HOLLA BACK.


This is the fakest profile on here that I've ever seen. Definitely comes from the "badger bagger" crew, or whatever that troll's name was.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

JUST GIVE US THE LIST!!!!!!!
For the love of all people big and small give us the list!!!
Come Civil Service I have faith in you


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

This is probably an easy answer for some of you, but on the list of civil service towns/cities, what is the difference between Police Consent Decree Communities and Police Non-Consent Decree Communities?


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

It has something to do with minorities and preference...not sure of the exact meaning of it though


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

the consent decree communites basically state that an appointing authority must interview one minority for every 3 nonminorites.


----------



## JaneDoe

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> This is the fakest profile on here that I've ever seen. Definitely comes from the "badger bagger" crew, or whatever that troll's name was.


c'mon, you know you want that for back up! hah riiiiiight!


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I took the 9/29/2007 exam and my score is posted today on the HRD site.

Got a 9 vet.

Good Luck!!

Bri


----------



## jmac572

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

9/29/2007 exam here too!

got a 9 vet status

good job guys... the list should be soon to follow, i know they were waiting for the 9/29 exam results before completing the list, good luck


----------



## d02461

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

9/29/07 test..... scored a 10 non-vet


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

wasnt the 9/29 exam for vets who missed the test because of military duties? im confused


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

That's what I thought at first but I think it had to do with Deval's change in the minimum age requirement for entry level officers.


----------



## bgwin

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> wasnt the 9/29 exam for vets who missed the test because of military duties? im confused


It was also for college students that had commencement on the same day as the test. They needed a letter from the President of the School stating they would be walking in commencement in order to take the make-up test in September.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I took the make-up exam on 9/29/07. I received a 9, and I'm also a combat vet...it seems like everyone thus far has gotten a 9 or above. Is that a concern to anyone else besides me?


----------



## jmac572

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Well, if by "everyone" you mean the fifty, or so, people on this board that have posted their scores, then no, i dont think it should be a concern. Remember there are 43 cities and 308 towns in mass, so thats about one person for every 6 or 7 towns that took the last test and belong to this forum, lol.

But seriously, there are many, many more people in massachusetts that took the exam and didnt receive a 9 or 10. you're taking the scores of a very small percentage of people that took the exam, which happen to be members of a forum pertaining to law enforcement, and applying it to everyone's scores in the state.. it seems only right that members here would get higher scores than many people because most of the people that belong to this forum are either a police officer, or are trying extremely hard to be one. the truth is, the vast majority of the people that take this exam take it as an "option" for one of their careers, or take it just for the sake of taking it, and there's more than a handfull of people that fail it flat out. So no, I dont think you have much to worry about... you can claim residency(i'm assuming), you received a 9, and your a vet... you are in a very good spot right now as far as the possibility of getting a phone call goes. good luck


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Very true jmac, a very close friend of mine took the exam with me and is one of those people who "might" want a career in LE. When he found out his score, and then mine, which was higher, he said he did pretty good considering he never took a test like it before. Being the friend that I am, I said yes, good job, but did he fail to remember this was the first time I took the exam as well? Maybe he just knows that this line of profession is one I constantly talk about and dream that someday I will get my chance. A far cry from someone who "might" want to do this.


----------



## Dave978

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I received a 10 in the Exam and I am a combat Vet.

I actually havent heard anyone that took the exam with me to get anything higher then an 8 but we will see when the list comes out so who cares anyway.


----------



## NytroCop

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a 9 non-vet. I doubt that'll help me in a city like Taunton but we'll see. I'm about to graduate from the DOC academy so I'm going to sit tight and hold my ground for now.

AJ


----------



## Redleg13D

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



bgwin said:


> It was also for college students that had commencement on the same day as the test. They needed a letter from the President of the School stating they would be walking in commencement in order to take the make-up test in September.


This is true. I personally chose to take the exam instead of going to graduation (Westfield State) thinking that at least the scores would be out during the summer, of course I was wrong and way off, but, at the same time I felt my career was more important that the graduation.


----------



## KSFOLEY04

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The score of 10 is a 97-100 on the exam and so on down the line. If you click on your score while in SOARIS it will explain the whole scoring system.
The banded score is not based on being a vet or not so if you got a 10 thats the best you could have done and being a vet just puts you one step more ahead of the others.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yeah there is an "A" band that pertains to the veteran's preference, residency, and so on.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone hear if the list got established on Nov. 1st? 
If so anyone know if the towns and cities got a hold of it?


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> Anyone hear if the list got established on Nov. 1st?
> If so anyone know if the towns and cities got a hold of it?


Yea..I talked to HRD on Thursday and she said that the list was currently being made...certified on the 8th...posted on your account the 9th. Seems like there wont be a delay with this. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!! Watch this week be the longest..lol!


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> If so anyone know if the towns and cities got a hold of it?


They won't get a hold of it unless they ask for it. They only send a requisition when they are about to hire.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I'm glad my town of residency is going to hire 3-4 off the list, with up to 10 in the next couple of years


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

anyone here anything about Boston?
I heard a class in the spring


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anybody heard anything on Worcester? I know they're going through budget issues, and their ;ast class was the smallest yet at only 14....


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Worcester just got 400,000 from the state to add officers. They are planning on bumping their class from 18 to 24/28 recruits. It hasn't been scheduled because they need to select 10 from this new list.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

10 D-Vet, my residency town has no money to hire anyone...the wait continues


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone know if Plymouth is going to be hiring?


----------



## xterra55

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone know if Quincy or Brockton will be doing any hiring from the new list


----------



## KSFOLEY04

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Has anyone heard if any departments are hiring now??? So we all can keep up!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Does anyone know if Abington, Acton, Acushnet, Adams, Agawam, Alford, Amesbury, Amherst, Andover, Aquinnah (Gay Head), Arlington, Ashburnham, Ashby, Ashfield, Ashland, Athol, Attleboro, Auburn, Avon, Ayer Barnstable, Barre, Becket, Bedford, Belchertown, Bellingham, Belmont, Berkley, Berlin, Bernardston, Beverly, Billerica, Blackstone, Blandford, Bolton, Boston, Bourne, Boxborough, Boxford, Boylston, Braintree, Brewster, Bridgewater, Brimfield, Brockton, Brookfield, Brookline, Buckland, Burlington Cambridge, Canton, Carlisle, Carver, Charlemont, Charlton, Chatham, Chelmsford, Chelsea, Cheshire, Chester, Chesterfield, Chicopee, Chilmark, Clarksburg, Clinton, Cohasset, Colrain, Concord, Conway, Cummington Dalton, Danvers, Dartmouth, Dedham, Deerfield, Dennis, Dighton, Douglas, Dover, Dracut, Dudley, Dunstable, Duxbury East Bridgewater, East Brookfield, East Longmeadow, Eastham, Easthampton, Easton, Edgartown, Egremont, Erving, Essex, Everett Fairhaven, Fall River, Falmouth, Fitchburg, Florida, Foxborough, Framingham, Franklin, Freetown Gardner, Gay Head (Aquinnah), Georgetown, Gill, Gloucester, Goshen, Gosnold, Grafton, Granby, Granville, Great Barrington, Greenfield, Groton, Groveland Hadley, Halifax, Hamilton, Hampden, Hancock, Hanover, Hanson, Hardwick, Harvard, Harwich, Hatfield, Haverhill, Hawley, Heath, Hingham, Hinsdale, Holbrook, Holden, Holland, Holliston, Holyoke, Hopedale, Hopkinton, Hubbardston, Hudson, Hull, Huntington Ipswich Kingston Lakeville, Lancaster, Lanesborough, Lawrence, Lee, Leicester, Lenox, Leominster, Leverett, Lexington, Leyden, Lincoln, Littleton, Longmeadow, Lowell, Ludlow, Lunenburg, Lynn, Lynnfield Malden, Manchester-by-the-Sea, Mansfield, Marblehead, Marion, Marlborough, Marshfield, Mashpee, Mattapoisett, Maynard, Medfield, Medford, Medway, Melrose, Mendon, Merrimac, Methuen, Middleborough, Middlefield, Middleton, Milford, Millbury, Millis, Millville, Milton, Monroe, Monson, Montague, Monterey, Montgomery, Mount Washington Nahant, Nantucket, Natick, Needham, New Ashford, New Bedford, New Braintree, New Marlborough, New Salem, Newbury, Newburyport, Newton, Norfolk, North Adams, North Andover, North Attleborough, North Brookfield, North Reading, Northampton, Northborough, Northbridge, Northfield, Norton, Norwell, Norwood Oak Bluffs, Oakham, Orange, Orleans, Otis, Oxford Palmer, Paxton, Peabody, Pelham, Pembroke, Pepperell, Peru, Petersham, Phillipston, Pittsfield, Plainfield, Plainville, Plymouth, Plympton, Princeton, Provincetown Quincy Randolph, Raynham, Reading, Rehoboth, Revere, Richmond, Rochester, Rockland, Rockport, Rowe, Rowley, Royalston, Russell, Rutland Salem, Salisbury, Sandisfield, Sandwich, Saugus, Savoy, Scituate, Seekonk, Sharon, Sheffield, Shelburne, Sherborn, Shirley, Shrewsbury, Shutesbury, Somerset, Somerville, South Hadley, Southampton, Southborough, Southbridge, Southwick, Spencer, Springfield, Sterling, Stockbridge, Stoneham, Stoughton, Stow, Sturbridge, Sudbury, Sunderland, Sutton, Swampscott, Swansea Taunton, Templeton, Tewksbury, Tisbury, Tolland, Topsfield, Townsend, Truro, Tyngsborough, Tyringham Upton, Uxbridge Wakefield, Wales, Walpole, Waltham, Ware, Wareham, Warren, Warwick, Washington, Watertown, Wayland, Webster, Wellesley, Wellfleet, Wendell, Wenham, West Boylston, West Bridgewater, West Brookfield, West Newbury, West Springfield, West Stockbridge, West Tisbury, Westborough, Westfield, Westford, Westhampton, Westminster, Weston, Westport, Westwood, Weymouth, Whately, Whitman, Wilbraham, Williamsburg, Williamstown, Wilmington, Winchendon, Winchester, Windsor, Winthrop, Woburn, Worcester, Worthington, Wrentham or Yarmouth are hiring RIGHT NOW?

If so, please let me know, quickly! Hurry! _DO IT!!!_


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

:L: THANK YOU Dunn


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

:-D I knew someone was going to do that.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yes, how clever Dunn...


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

As I said in another thread (thinking it was this one..lol)..

TOMORROW IS THE DAY (well another day in the part of a long process)...GOOD LUCK PEOPLES!!...

Also, does anyone know what happens after that. I mean I know they start sending the cards out but how soon?...and for how long? Insight on this would be great.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Boston24, my understanding is that cards would be sent out ONLY if a CS department has been waiting on the new list to fill vacancies. I know of 2 departments that have been waiting for this so, barring anything unforseen (budgets), cards will likely be sent out for them. That said, logic dictates that many of the remaining 300 or so communities will be doing the same. I doubt you'll get a clearer response than this. Good luck just the same.


----------



## Matt23

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I think after the list comes out, the waiting game just continues, until one day you come home and (hopefully) see a card in your mailbox.

good luck all.


----------



## Esoteric77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Alright, I sent HRD a email the other day about not seeing my EMT-B cert reflected on my profile online. Well this is the actual response I received yesterday and I hope the person who sent this just doesn't know what they are talking about, but would it really surprise you? 

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Sent: Wednesday, November 07, 2007 3:16 PM
Subject: RE: EMT Certification

Your eligible record for the 2007 Police Officer list was updated to
include your license as an EMT - Basic.
You will be able to verify this after the eligible list is available for
viewing in the on-line system. We hope to have rankings available for
viewing on-line by November 14, 2007.
Sincerely,
[email protected]


Well, I was wrong the standings are out and my dreams arent shattered! I have a reasonable shot here.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yeah, looks like the lists are up and ready to view. I wish I knew the exact score people got, but by going alphabetically last name, you can see where the next batch of scores comes in. The tough part is determining those who are veterans and what their scores are.

I have a question, in my town, in my town of residency, is lists all of those who are residents 1st, and within that, 534 vet, d-vet, then civilian bands by last name. In a town that I am not a resident, the list follows a weird ordering. whereas some resident civilians are listed higher than vet-civilians. Non-resident civilian 3x then resident civilian 1x, and it follows similar patterns. These towns are classified as pension reform, don't know if that means anything though. Good-luck all.


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

WOW, I'm surprised CS did this. Looks like I have a good chance.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I scored an 8/civilian and am in the 1500 range for the MBTA... yikes thats alot of new hires/interviews to reach me. Guess I need to change that choice.

Score Band 8/Civilian/Non-Resident:
Lowell: 392 - Tied w/149
MBTA: 1526 -Tied w/1353


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Im 2548 in Boston....... woo hoo!!


----------



## Mogul7687

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Boston 3601!! So your saying I have a chance?! Think I should change this? 
Scored Band 8-Non Resident

Waltham-178

Cambridge-668

MBTA-1526


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

yikes, those are some high numbers, I am within the top 15 in my town, still I see a very slim chance. Others I am very close to the top 100.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

In the top 3 in my place of recidency, 70s for the MBTA, low 2000s for Boston, low 300s for Worcester. Im happy I guess.


----------



## Joe1231913

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have a question. If you are tied with 10 other people who got the same score band, how do they determine which ones to send cards to? Is it possible that someone tied with me could get a card, and I would not? Any takers???


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Congrats RedSox03!!!!! Best of luck to ya.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Redsox03, are you a resident-vet, and either way, good for you, hope things work out.


----------



## CJIS

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Here are my Ranks

My Home town 8

Whitman 83

Abington 117

MBTA 2879


----------



## shannon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Honestly, after reviewing where I am on the list for the towns I chose, including my residence, it does not look promising. How fast do they usually go through the list? I don't expect anything now, but I am hoping to hear something before the next list is established in 2 years and we start all over again...


----------



## Mogul7687

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Las Vegas Metro PD Here I Come!!!

I need to do some serious switching around with were I currently stand. I scored a band 8.


----------



## badgebunny

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Mogul, I here you on that issue, I guess it depends on this and then maybe what the fiance says and either I go, or just continue with a career in finance.


----------



## Mogul7687

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Adam, Same with me. I dont entirely cross out Boston, because from my understanding they exhausted the last list.

But overall I am dissapointed. I work in Software so will stay with it until one day I will get a card. I'd love to work in LVMPD or Miami-Dade, but dont know if the Fiance would agree.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I am in band 9 and got a ranking of 39 with 30 total ties for Boston..is this too far off being that I have no idea what a person with a 10 has? Speaking of which people with 10's what is your rankings?


----------



## 4198

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well I got an 8 and using resident pref. I am 20 on my city list, and being white and male tied with 31 others I have no shot in hell to get on....oh well another 75 bucks wasted!


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I can tell on my town's list because by going alphabetically last name, you can see where the next band begins. Buy I noticed in 2 of my towns, that was not the case as there was an entirely different pattern.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

:baby21: I Ranked 12th on the list in my town as an 8 band Vet. 
384 total names on the list 91 of them are residents , 4 are D Vets and 23 Vets. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Matt23

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I am in the high 2000s for boston, 286 in lowell, 214 in springfield, 414 in worcester.

I'm a non-res and non vet, so who knows? just have to hope for the best and keep plugging away.

May rearrange some of my towns.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FordMustang

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I'm ranked 63 in Auburn (tie of 20)
65 in Fitchburg (tie of 8)
73 in Leominister (tie of 5)
48 in Marlboro (tie of 13)

With a score of 10

Thank god I moved to Florida last week


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So can someone explain the ranks to me? Not quite getting it.

My ranks are as follows:

New Bedford (Hometown) - 52 (ties 35)
Acushnet - 37 (26)
Dartmouth - 98 (47)
Fairhaven - 76 (49)

Does the rank mean where you are on the list? Because I counted New Bedford's list am I am the 67'th person on that list. With 32 of those being D-Vets and Vets so where does the 52 come from? I am figuring that this is pretty good no?

Also how do you go about getting EMT status I would like to get anything that would help my chances even if it's not for this test and for the next (hopefully won't need to wait that long)

Thank You in advance


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Rocco39 said:


> :baby21: I Ranked 12th on the list in my town as an 8 band Vet.
> 384 total names on the list 91 of them are residents , 4 are D Vets and 23 Vets. Fingers are crossed!


How are you guys viewing the actual breakdown of the list you're in?


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

scored a 10 with Veterans pref.

Boston- 20s
MBTA- 70s
Quincy- low 300s
Somerville- 90s


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Boston24 said:


> How are you guys viewing the actual breakdown of the list you're in?


Just move your cursor over the "total standings for Your town" and left click the mouse....


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

[


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Boston24 said:


> I am in band 9 and got a ranking of 39 with 30 total ties for Boston..is this too far off being that I have no idea what a person with a 10 has? Speaking of which people with 10's what is your rankings?


Are you sure you are reading that right. I am also in the 9 band and am ranked 310 with 401 total ties within that rank???


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Soxrock75, he could be a veteran.


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> Soxrock75, he could be a veteran.


Touche my good man. Didn't think of that.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So can anyone explain what I listed earlier about the scoring not falling in the order I talked about. I looked under "definitions" and could not find an answer.


----------



## KSFOLEY04

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I finished #1 in my town   
46 in Randolph
124 in Taunton
142 in Brockton


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Thanks...didnt realize at first because it took so long to load.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I scored a 10 - non-vet status...got number 10 for my city, and over 2,500 for boston...needless to say i am switching boston for another town


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

10- Non vet- 170 for boston, what do you think my chances are?


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> Soxrock75, he could be a veteran.


True indeed.


----------



## lawman22

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What are the odds that the list actually comes out November 8th?


----------



## Guest

*Hiring lists now on SOARIS*

But where is the MBTA list?


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

To Joe Dingus:

Don't worry about it!

I wish I could see where I sit, but the system is flooded. \\/


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

list is out-----#30 Taunton non vet and I got a 100- no shot this state sucks


----------



## OutOfManyOne

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



hawkeyz77 said:


> list is out-----#30 Taunton non vet and I got a 100- no shot this state sucks


 How do you figure you got 100, it's band score system.


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

you can do the math. simple math


----------



## lawman22

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I just checked online thanks. So how does this work? If I'm number 2 on the list in my town, and they have a reserve list, do they get the job offer first? And if a person is on the reserve list do they have to re-test every time the test is offered? This was my first test so I dont really know what to expect.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So can someone explain the ranks to me? Not quite getting it.

My ranks are as follows:

New Bedford (Hometown) - 52 (ties 35)
Acushnet - 37 (26)
Dartmouth - 98 (47)
Fairhaven - 76 (49)

Does the rank mean where you are on the list? Because I counted New Bedford's list am I am the 67'th person on that list. With 32 of those being D-Vets and Vets so where does the 52 come from? I am figuring that this is pretty good no?

Also how do you go about getting EMT status I would like to get anything that would help my chances even if it's not for this test and for the next (hopefully won't need to wait that long)

Thank You in advance

How come people think that if they are # 30 they have no shot is it really that bad?


----------



## JF5

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have read more than half the posts here and wish everyone good luck. I can't tell you all the number of times I sat and waited for the scores to come out only to hear after scoring in the high 90's a few times and 100 twice only to have them tell me indirectly thanks for participating...see you again in two years.

I was once told by an instructor at NERPI: If you want to get on that bad your going to have to leave Massachusetts.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## jmac572

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i love the civil service

Marshfield: 1
MBTA: 122
Plymouth: 100
Weymouth: 166

hopefully Marshfield is hiring, otherwise im screwed, allthough im in a good spot im still worried.

Got a 9 w/ veteran pref... good luck to all


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

in my hometown, got a score of 8 ranked 10th with 6 ties, and the towns looking to hire 3-4 officers, plus more with the promotions they just had
thanks are looking good i guess


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What was your score band?



kevindubay00 said:


> So can someone explain the ranks to me? Not quite getting it.
> 
> My ranks are as follows:
> 
> New Bedford (Hometown) - 52 (ties 35)
> Acushnet - 37 (26)
> Dartmouth - 98 (47)
> Fairhaven - 76 (49)
> 
> Does the rank mean where you are on the list? Because I counted New Bedford's list am I am the 67'th person on that list. With 32 of those being D-Vets and Vets so where does the 52 come from? I am figuring that this is pretty good no?
> 
> Also how do you go about getting EMT status I would like to get anything that would help my chances even if it's not for this test and for the next (hopefully won't need to wait that long)
> 
> Thank You in advance
> 
> How come people think that if they are # 30 they have no shot is it really that bad?


----------



## lawman22

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

As a first timer for Civil Service, how exactly does this work? Im I am number 2 on the list in a town with a reserve list. Do they get offered the positions first? And if you are on the reserve list do you have to test ever time the police test is offered?


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Band 8

Ashland 29 (20)
Shrewsbury 142(106)
Uxbridge 28 (23)
Worcester 148 (123)

Towns with reserves, you stand a better chance of getting on....

If you're within the top 50 of a town hiring 3-4 guys, you stand a damn good chance of at least getting a card. More so, if its hiring reserves....

You have to remember,

-Some will decide they do not want to be a police officer.
-Some people will get on with other departments.
-Some people will not want to start of working Part-Time as a reserve, and can only take a full time job.
-Some will be plain idiots when they show up to the interview.
-Some won't bother showing up to the interview.

When all that is factored in, you start to realize your chances are better than you think....

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The main question is how are they going to pull people from the list...When the chief calls HR for the first list are they just going to send just the vets or the vets and band 10?...or do they get the whole list..that would have been nice for them to explain it on their website..pulling the whole list will give everyone a pretty good shot


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Foxy85 said:


> You have to remember,
> 
> -Some will decide they do not want to be a police officer.
> -Some people will get on with other departments.
> -Some people will not want to start of working Part-Time as a reserve, and can only take a full time job.
> -Some will be plain idiots when they show up to the interview.
> -Some won't bother showing up to the interview.
> 
> When all that is factored in, you start to realize your chances are better than you think....
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Some will show up with their thug looking boyfriend with his hat on sideways.


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Kevin...the 52 is the number down to your band...your name is alphabetical within your band, which is why you count yourself as 67. Everyone in your band is tied..so if you count down to the first name in your band it should be 52 and it will probably start with A....as far as an EMT you have to take a class which I believe is about 6 months long..you can probably check with your fire department or paramedics to get more information.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

what do you have to do to become a paramedic? just out of curiosity


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

you first need to get your EMT-Basic then you are eligable to go to school to become a paramedic. You can either take the certificate program which is anwhere from 13 months and up or you can get an associates in paramedician which is a 2 year degree. Soem people have gone from "zero to hero" right away,which is leaving emt training anf goign straight to paramedic training without even seeing an ambulance. Do what you feel is right but personally get some experiance as a basic. Kinda like anything in life. You start with training wheels then go to riding the without them. You don't just hop on a bike at 5 and start going off jumps. Just my 2cents
EMT-B course is about $800 plus and is about 4-6months depending on training site and Paramedic is around $6000 and up. Mostly around the $8000 and up


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yeah, EMT-B, I, and especially paramedic is extremely important for those seeking to be a firefighter. You have to be at least a B and most want medics, so if you are looking into the training, why be a police officer, although you save lives in both professions, they are totally different lines of work.


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Adam that's because some cities/towns put a minority every 4th person. I noticed this on Worcester's list.


----------



## bgwin

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Band 9

Weymouth rank 39 (33) (residency)
Hingham rank 34 (25)
Quincy rank 515 (27)
Boston rank 2812 (789)

First time test taker, where do I go from here? Should I change towns?


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Okie, thanks for the clarification, I know that somebody would have more information on it than I.

Sidenote, those who have Boston as a choice and are not a resident, where do you stand with your score because I originally had it on mine but when I saw I was high 200's for Lowell, I might change it back.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

how does the card thing work? is that for an interview? im confused about this whole process


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Some Numbers I crunched for Boston Test-Takers (Wish there had been a math portion.)

Boston Residents on the list: 2,040
Boston applicants: 5,502
534/402A: 4
DVETS- RES: 21
VETS- RES: 84
BAND 10- RES: 140
BAND 9- RES: 443
BAND 8- RES: 829

Stopped counting after that.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone have a Provincetown list as far as how many were on it?


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

another question i was a band 8 and near or somewhat near the bottom of most of my non resident lists, is it safe to say barely anyone scored below a 7? or did they leave 6 and under off the list?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hi everyone, first post on here!

Can someone explain this to me....my neighbor is currently in the top 50 for Boston...the thing is that he took the exam 2 years ago and was hired but quit the Boston Police Academy for a federal job and DID NOT take the recent exam...why is he still on the list?!?!?! Another issue I see is in another city I applied for the person ranked number 4 is ALREADY a police officer for that city and has been for the past year, why is he on the list? WTF? I really cannot understand this messed up state and how it operates.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

In the 9 band

New Bedford (Hometown) - 52 (ties 35)
Acushnet - 37 (26)
Dartmouth - 98 (47)
Fairhaven - 76 (49)

If I was to change one of my cities to something else would this possibly put me ahead of others in that city/town? Just wondering if people start switching things around is it possible I could get bumped lower? 

Also if you did switch one is it possible to switch it back if you don't like where you are in that city/town? If so what is to stop someone from just switching it around until he/she finds the best possible results? And would the list we see update to show these changes or only the list the Chief receives.

Would hate to think I was 52 in my hometown only to find out that the bottom half of the 2000+ people who had Boston switched to New Bedford bumping me down a couple hundred because they were in the 10 band.

Having 50 people ahead of me is bad enough I want to be number 1 :jestera:


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



FghtNIrsh17 said:


> Congrats RedSox03!!!!! Best of luck to ya.


Thanks, you too.



AdamJ1984 said:


> Redsox03, are you a resident-vet, and either way, good for you, hope things work out.


Yeah, Im a resident vet. Good luck to you.


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Kevin, 
you will stay at the 52nd unless some people file for appeals and have them granted..but at the most that will be around 1-2 people if any, but chances are, that wont happen. You will be 52 on your resident list because those 2000+ on the boston list are probably either non-residents in your town and/or are already residents on your list so you will stay right where you are. Also you can change to as many towns and back as you would like except for changing your residency town. I think it takes a couple days for your choice to be updated, but dont forget your still going to be a non-resident that town that you change to


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ride1620 said:


> Kevin,
> you will stay at the 52nd unless some people file for appeals and have them granted..but at the most that will be around 1-2 people if any, but chances are, that wont happen. You will be 52 on your resident list because those 2000+ on the boston list are probably either non-residents in your town and/or are already residents on your list so you will stay right where you are. Also you can change to as many towns and back as you would like except for changing your residency town. I think it takes a couple days for your choice to be updated, but dont forget your still going to be a non-resident that town that you change to


Thank You makes sense didn't even think about residency.


----------



## 4198

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

so what happens when you get on a certification list, I noticed this morning my name was reached but I havn't got a card in the mail yet, so whats the next process? it says respond by the 19th which is right around the corner. I am surprised because the town that sent me the notice I am like 198th!! I dont get this does this mean I will get an interview? thanks.


----------



## fscpd910

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



4198 said:


> so what happens when you get on a certification list, I noticed this morning my name was reached but I havn't got a card in the mail yet, so whats the next process? it says respond by the 19th which is right around the corner. I am surprised because the town that sent me the notice I am like 198th!! I dont get this does this mean I will get an interview? thanks.


you will get the card in the mail in couple of days. Then is the application process if you decided to accept employment. BTW if you don't mind what department.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

WOW guess depts must have been itching for the new list if they are already sending cards. Glad to see there are soem depts that don't waste anytime. Congrats and best of luck to you!!!!!!


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



FghtNIrsh17 said:


> WOW guess depts must have been itching for the new list if they are already sending cards. Glad to see there are soem depts that don't waste anytime. Congrats and best of luck to you!!!!!!


That does seem true!! So..does anyone know exactly what happens during the interview?


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Boston24 said:


> That does seem true!! So..does anyone know exactly what happens during the interview?


You get naked and they sit you in a tub of ice water while they ask you a hundred questions.



wolf9848 said:


> scored a 10 with Veterans pref.
> 
> Boston- 20s


Thats awsome bro. Good luck.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



redsox03 said:


> You get naked and they sit you in a tub of ice water while they ask you a hundred questions.


You forgot the nipple clamps connected to a car battery. :^o

 Now the honest answer....

They will ask you questions about yourself...
Why you want to be a Police Officer,
What's you current employment,
Typical job interview questions.

Then they will give you multiple scenarios to see how you will react to them, they also want to see how quick you think on your feet.

Wear a suit!


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



redsox03 said:


> You get naked and they sit you in a tub of ice water while they ask you a hundred questions.
> 
> Haha..yea you might be right about that. Anything is worth it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

how do you find out what towns have a reserve list?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

10-non vet- 170 rank for boston, what are my chances if getting hired for the 1st class?


----------



## Taylor

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Score is 9,Rank is 2 and tied within rank is 8, so does that mean that there is one person ahead of me or is Rank one the 10's with people tied in that ranks as well, and where is the list for towns?? people are talking about counting names and all i see is the information i already listed above, no names, thanks for the help.


----------



## Taylor

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Score is 9, rank is 2, tied within rank is 8, can someone explain what this means, and where is "the list" with names on it?? thanks


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Taylor said:


> Score is 9, rank is 2, tied within rank is 8, can someone explain what this means, and where is "the list" with names on it?? thanks


Your rank is 2 meaning you fall second in the alphabetical order of the band 9 and there are 8 other people within your band of 9, listed alphabetically as well.

You can view your name/list by clicking on the town next to your band, rank and tied-with box.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Banding is going to be ugly
If they get down to the 8 and 9s in Boston what are they gonna do
you are talk 400-500 people with the same score
Lawsuit lawsuits lawsuits


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> Banding is going to be ugly
> If they get down to the 8 and 9s in Boston what are they gonna do
> you are talk 400-500 people with the same score
> Lawsuit lawsuits lawsuits


That's why they went to the band system.

They don't have to justify a tie-breaker.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

like all those people at the top of the cambridge list by some court decision...wtf is that


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



4198 said:


> so what happens when you get on a certification list, I noticed this morning my name was reached but I havn't got a card in the mail yet, so whats the next process? it says respond by the 19th which is right around the corner. I am surprised because the town that sent me the notice I am like 198th!! I dont get this does this mean I will get an interview? thanks.


New to this civil service stuff a few questions
What do you mean they reached your name? If they didnt send you a card how do you know? Is it off the new list? what town?
thanks


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

anyone know if Brockton, Taunton or New Bedford will be hiring and how many?


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

yeah how do people know if they reached their name or not without receiving a card?


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The same page where you click to see you standings (which is number 1 on the list, then 2 is something else, 3 is Issued certifications 4 is info update and 5 is to change towns) Click number 3 and if a twon called for a list which would be a certification list and they reached your name you would be listed. However if you go there now it may be in red print that you are not on nay certification list at this time, meaning no town you put down called for alist and/or have not reached yoru name yet.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> yeah how do people know if they reached their name or not without receiving a card?


The city/town is planning or not planning to hire.

They call for a list which can contain say 100 names.

Now they want to hire 20 people.

They have to send out 2n+1 cards or 41 people get cards to report to the PD to see if they are willing to accept.

During this initial stage, many people decide they don't want to move into the city, have some baggage that gets them immediately dumped, decline the job etc.

Before you know it more cards are going out and you're pissing through a lot of names just to get 20 candidates.

This is even before you get to the thorough background checks which sometimes reveal even more about the quality of the candidate.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

that makes sense 
thanks


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Do you think it is going to be the 2n+1 system..or with this new band thing is it going to be a new system on how they take people from the list...


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ride1620 said:


> Do you think it is going to be the 2n+1 system..or with this new band thing is it going to be a new system on how they take people from the list...


That's a good question. My guess is that with banding all the scores at "9" are considered a tie.

They can pick anyone they want since a tie-breaker is not considered a bypass.

I could be wrong but I can see a lower "9" getting hired over a higher "9" and since they are tied their is no appeal.

Why else would they create this stupid banding thing instead of staying with the raw score?

(Civil Service has already ruled that breaking a tie is not a bypass.)


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

and you say I have been reading too much into this whole process...



PBiddy35 said:


> Some Numbers I crunched for Boston Test-Takers (Wish there had been a math portion.)
> 
> Boston Residents on the list: 2,040
> Boston applicants: 5,502
> 534/402A: 4
> DVETS- RES: 21
> VETS- RES: 84
> BAND 10- RES: 140
> BAND 9- RES: 443
> BAND 8- RES: 829
> 
> Stopped counting after that.


----------



## rm91304

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

the list came out so go check it out


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I was looking at the lists. Does anyone here know what some of the status codes mean? CTO, 402A, 402B?


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



SargeLorenzo said:


> I was looking at the lists. Does anyone here know what some of the status codes mean? CTO, 402A, 402B?


theres a code guide somewhere on there, according to that the CTO is a court order putting some people at the top of a list. I know Cambridge has some of them, as for 402A 402B, i believe it it has something to do with a person losing a parent in the line of duty.


----------



## RCS

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

How do you get to a "9" is the bigger question. Do you have to bypass every single "10" to get to the next band? Or, could you take one from the 10 band, since all 10s are tied and then move on to the 9 band?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



RCS said:


> How do you get to a "9" is the bigger question. Do you have to bypass every single "10" to get to the next band? Or, could you take one from the 10 band, since all 10s are tied and then move on to the 9 band?


As I understand it, they've got to get past the 10s to get to the 9's and past the 9's to get to the 8's etc... BUT, a 9, 8, 7, etc D vet or Vet will get called before any 10, 9s or 8s that are non vets.

As an aside, I've heard it said on this site by others and have also heard it first hand from several LEO's as well, that the City/Towns tend to burn through the lists during the hiring process often b/c of the quality of the candidates.


----------



## davejoyce2000

*What are my chances?*

I have a score band 8 on the exam. Does the rank also include people in my score band 8 with their last names alphabetically ahead of me? Does the number under total ties indicate the total amount of people that also scored a band 8?

My results are listed below. What are my chances of getting a card from HR?


*BOSTON (PRA)* 
CIVILIAN RESIDENT *rank: **711* *ties: 836* 

*CAMBRIDGE (PR)* 
CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT rank: *668* ties: *542* 

*LOWELL (PR)* 
CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT rank: *392* ties: *149* 

*SPRINGFIELD (PR)* 
CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT rank: *255* ties: *72*


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: What are my chances?*

check out this forum 
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39299


----------



## TopCop24

*Re: What are my chances?*

Here are your chances....slim to none...i was 5th in my town after the 2003 test then 8th after the 2005 test, no call here


----------



## Matt23

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



SargeLorenzo said:


> I was looking at the lists. Does anyone here know what some of the status codes mean? CTO, 402A, 402B?


When youre at the view rankings section, above that box will be the word 'definitions' if you click on that it will give you an indepth breakdown of everything.


----------



## robodope

*Re: What are my chances?*

The world needs ditch diggers too


----------



## RCS

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Rocco39 said:


> As I understand it, they've got to get past the 10s to get to the 9's and past the 9's to get to the 8's etc... BUT, a 9, 8, 7, etc D vet or Vet will get called before any 10, 9s or 8s that are non vets.
> 
> As an aside, I've heard it said on this site by others and have also heard it first hand from several LEO's as well, that the City/Towns tend to burn through the lists during the hiring process often b/c of the quality of the candidates.


I would agree that the lists tend to get burned through relatively easily, but my question specifically is this: a city moves throught the list and gets down to the civilian "10" band. There are 150 "10s", do all 150 "10s" need to fill out an application, and have a background done, before they move on to the next band?


----------



## Guest

*Re: What are my chances?*

Change one of your non-residents to the transit police, the others to very small towns either north, south, or west of Boston.


----------



## AdamJ1984

*Re: What are my chances?*

Delta, I was wondering about the Transit police and how they base non-veteran scores as I would think everyone is either a resident of the state or not, I have no clue. If someone were to get on the Transit, put in time, are they still under the law able to lateral to a civil service town. The way I see it, I will take any shot I get and with the transit, at least I know there are opportunities for overtime.


----------



## badgebunny

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

If they are still using the x2+1 system it SHOULD be as simple as this...Its not hard to understand...

For example a Town/City is hiring 10, 10x2+1= 21

A, John Boston Resident D-Vet
A, Joe Boston Resident Vet
B, Jane Boston Resident Vet
D, John Boston Resident Vet
W, William Boston Resident Vet

This would be the first 5 canidates
They are all tied. From A to Z. When the alpha order starts over the tie ends...(just an example) there could be 150 vets (all listed as #1) If you're the first civilian you would be listed as #151.

The order goes alphabetical....so on and so on
Remember the Town/City is hiring say 10. 10x2+1= 21

Go down the list and find your name...As long your # is 21 or below you should get a card in the mail.

The problem is, with this new fucked up system...there could be 150 people between A-Z, but only hiring 10, (remember 10x2+1= 21)

Does the Town/City give a card to ALL 150? Or do they pick and choose 21?
ALOT OF WASTED TIME to interview 150 for 10 spots....


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: What are my chances?*



davejoyce2000 said:


> I have a score band 8 on the exam. Does the rank also include people in my score band 8 with their last names alphabetically ahead of me? Does the number under total ties indicate the total amount of people that also scored a band 8?
> 
> My results are listed below. What are my chances of getting a card from HR?


Hey... did you you happen to see this thread?? CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)

(merged)


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: What are my chances?*



TopCop24 said:


> Here are your chances....slim to none...i was 5th in my town after the 2003 test then 8th after the 2005 test, no call here


Depends on where your hometown is also if you are in a place that has a police force of ten people yeah good luck, but New Bedford was looking to hire 40 people last year so right there thats a good chunck of people off the list.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: What are my chances?*



robodope said:


> The world needs ditch diggers too


now thats funny and true


----------



## RCS

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wryman said:


> If they are still using the x2+1 system it SHOULD be as simple as this...Its not hard to understand...
> 
> For example a Town/City is hiring 10, 10x2+1= 21
> 
> A, John Boston Resident D-Vet
> A, Joe Boston Resident Vet
> B, Jane Boston Resident Vet
> D, John Boston Resident Vet
> W, William Boston Resident Vet
> 
> This would be the first 5 canidates
> They are all tied. From A to Z. When the alpha order starts over the tie ends...(just an example) there could be 150 vets (all listed as #1) If you're the first civilian you would be listed as #151.
> 
> The order goes alphabetical....so on and so on
> Remember the Town/City is hiring say 10. 10x2+1= 21
> 
> Go down the list and find your name...As long your # is 21 or below you should get a card in the mail.
> 
> The problem is, with this new fucked up system...there could be 150 people between A-Z, but only hiring 10, (remember 10x2+1= 21)
> 
> Does the Town/City give a card to ALL 150? Or do they pick and choose 21?
> ALOT OF WASTED TIME to interview 150 for 10 spots....


That is my point. All 150 get a card because you are tied. That is a lot of interviews. I believe that the formula : number of hires x 2 + 1, still exists but larger cities always send out way more cards that what this formula calls for. At least this has been my experience as a professional test taker.....


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



RCS said:


> At least this has been my experience as a professional test taker.....


does it pay well? anyway im wondering if i should change one of my towns that im fairly high up in (110) to MBTA because im in Greater Boston


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> does it pay well? anyway im wondering if i should change one of my towns that im fairly high up in (110) to MBTA because im in Greater Boston


If your a vet, yes.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

im not a vet, so i should stay with this town? what about cities? i heard that boston went through their last list, but that they didn't hire any non residents?


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The MBTA list is full of Vets and D-Vets.


----------



## SolObsession

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone at the other end of the state? Pittsfield area? Band 10, non-vet. # 6 in Pittsfield.


----------



## cvboy

*Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*

I am a civilian and I scored a 9 on 2007 police test. I am capeverdean and I speak the language fluently. Does anybody know what department ( city, town,) would be my best bet to choose?
any help would be apreciated


----------



## Macop

*Re: Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*

Pin pulled


----------



## coldsteel

*Re: Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*



cvboy said:


> I am a civilian and I scored a 9 on 2007 police test. I am capeverdean and I speak the language fluently. Does anybody know what department ( city, town,) would be my best bet to choose?
> any help would be apreciated


Is this a joke...


----------



## RodneyFarva

*Re: Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*

i can speak swahili... will that help me get on any where?


----------



## Gil

*Re: Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*

I'll entertain this a little.....

I think you would have been better off asking this question before the test, a lot less headaches submitting your choices the first go round. Now you want to go to HRD and change them all?

In any event, you would be hard pressed to get high enough on any list other than your home town preference. Unless of course you have vet status.

I'm not sure being "capeverdean" will help you at all.

As far as the 9 congrats, although I have no clue how this new band scoring is going to work out, I also heard changes in the way applicants are picked from the list so now a department can pretty mush reach whomever they want.


----------



## coldsteel

*Re: Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*



cvboy said:


> I am a civilian and I scored a 9 on 2007 police test. I am capeverdean and I speak the language fluently. Does anybody know what department ( city, town,) would be my best bet to choose?
> any help would be apreciated


Maybe the Capeverdean PD are looking for people...LOL.


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

:L: :L: 
haha


----------



## 94c

*Re: Cape Verdean scored 9 on civil service*



coldsteel said:


> Maybe the Capeverdean PD are looking for people...LOL.


I was thinking more along the line of Cape Canaveral or Cape Crusaders...


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

cape verdean, try Boston, Roxbury and Dorchester are your best bets.


----------



## coldsteel

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> cape verdean, try Boston, Roxbury and Dorchester are your best bets.


WOW8-O... Do us the favor and tell us all about the last two PD's you listed? Friggin dumbass...LOL.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

...funny thing i chose none of those

just trying to help the guy


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I thought people were nicer here. I guess Only vets will become police officers. Maybe I wasted my $75 taking a test for a position that is guaranteed for few. lol lo.... seriously though. A police officer told me that I would have a good chance of getting in because they would need people with language skills. I am not trying to offend anyone. just anxious be become a police officer like most of you.. good luck to all you


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> cape verdean, try Boston, Roxbury and Dorchester are your best bets.


I believed Roxbury and Dorchester are only accepting laterals. He should put in for Mattapan PD.


----------



## OutOfManyOne

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Brockton PD is always looking for creole speaking officers. But you must be a resident as there are many cape verdeans that are residents and took the test. It also depends if they pull the bi-lingual list or the regular list.


----------



## coldsteel

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> ...funny thing i chose none of those
> 
> just trying to help the guy


Wow bud.... I hope you picked Brighton PD. Starting pay right out of the academy is 50,000 Wonka Bars.... There always looking for a few good Oompa Loompa's.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i thought roxbury, brighton, allston, dot, etc were all Boston PD? not being a resident of any how could i choose them?


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I heard the cape verdean PD worked along side Roxbury and Dorchester PD alot...If you get on the Cape Verdean PD im sure you can make some good contacts within Roxbury and Dorchester and then lateral to one of them 

JLT..
You are correct, they are the same...just think in 13 more years you will be able to take the Civil Service test..


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

yeah i can't wait... im just saying there is a large population of cape verdean people in Dot, Roxbury. The BPD could probably use officers that speak cape verdean? just a hunch, but lets beat this dead horse some more.


----------



## coldsteel

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> cape verdean, try Boston, Roxbury and Dorchester are your best bets.


So do explain what you meant by this post...hmmm



JLT770 said:


> ...funny thing i chose none of those
> 
> just trying to help the guy


And this one....hmmm


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I Have a real problem , On page 38 of this thread a user by the name of Kevindvbay00 posted his rankings , They are the same as mine , does anybody really know how civil service is posting this? Is the rank a new type of Town or city code??? What is going on?? My rank is

New bedford Rank 52 (35 Ties) This is my resident listing
Achushnet Rank 37 (26 Ties)
Fairhaven Rank 76 (48 Ties)
Wareham Rank 46 (28 Ties)

3 of my Rankings are the same as Kevindvbay00 How is this possible??????


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well, there is a big cape verdean population in those areas? and not being a Boston Resident i didnt pick BPD? i think its very simple


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



true555 said:


> I Have a real problem , On page 38 of this thread a user by the name of Kevindvbay00 posted his rankings , They are the same as mine , does anybody really know how civil service is posting this? Is the rank a new type of Town or city code??? What is going on?? My rank is
> 
> New bedford Rank 52 (*35 Ties*) This is my resident listing
> Achushnet Rank 37 (*26 Ties*)
> Fairhaven Rank 76 (*48 Ties*)
> Wareham Rank 46 (*28 Ties*)
> 
> 3 of my Rankings are the same as Kevindvbay00 How is this possible??????


Come on, the answer was in your post. I'll give you a hint, they're not talking about a piece of clothing you wear around your neck.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I understand there are ties in each score , however what is the purpose of the "RANK" If I am ranked 52 with 35 ties does this mean there are 51 more groups with ties above me ? That is a lot of test applicants , if you do the math on---- Fairhaven--- Rank 76 and 48ties, if every rank had say 20 ties that would mean there are over 1400 candidates ahead of me, if every rank had say 30 ties that would be over 2200 ahead of me , there is no way that many people aplied to faihaven.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Oh man... you gotta love the newbies! :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

OK guys I get it , I'm in the second block of aplicants with at least 51 ahead of me before I get a card,


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

JLT..
The whole issue is that you wrote try Boston, Roxbury, Dorchester..im assuming you meant trying moving there?? But im not sure, and everyone else here is probably thinking the same thing..that we hope you know that Roxbury and Dorchester are Boston PD, there is no individual PDs in those parts of Boston...it is all Boston PD and that is why everyone is getting a good laugh out of it...just wanted to clarify things for u and make you aware of what you wrote..


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



> Originally Posted by *true555* I Have a real problem , On page 38 of this thread a user by the name of Kevindvbay00 posted his rankings , They are the same as mine , does anybody really know how civil service is posting this? Is the rank a new type of Town or city code??? What is going on?? My rank is
> 
> New bedford Rank 52 (*35 Ties*) This is my resident listing
> Achushnet Rank 37 (*26 Ties*)
> Fairhaven Rank 76 (*48 Ties*)
> Wareham Rank 46 (*28 Ties*)





> 3 of my Rankings are the same as Kevindvbay00 How is this possible??????
> Come on, the answer was in your post. I'll give you a hint, they're not talking about a piece of clothing you wear around your neck.


:L: LMAO so you're my competition makes me feel a little better, nah just kidding. The rank is how many people are ahead of us. So say for New Bedford, there are 51 names ahead of us until they hit the 9 band, and there are 35 of us tied at rank 52.

Hmm 46 in Wareham heh, maybe I'll switch Dartmouth to Wareham probably better than 96 then we will really be arch enemies .

How old are you?...wondering if I might know you.

Good Luck if you get a card because I know I will be bringing my A game.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ride1620 said:


> JLT..
> The whole issue is that you wrote try Boston, Roxbury, Dorchester..im assuming you meant trying moving there?? But im not sure, and everyone else here is probably thinking the same thing..that we hope you know that Roxbury and Dorchester are Boston PD, there is no individual PDs in those parts of Boston...it is all Boston PD and that is why everyone is getting a good laugh out of it...just wanted to clarify things for u and make you aware of what you wrote..


well i should have used a period instead of a comma...i meant

"cape verdean, try Boston. Roxbury and Dot are your best bet."

im only 8. ok guys?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hmm 46 in Wareham heh, maybe I'll switch Dartmouth to Wareham probably better than 96 then we will really be arch enemies .

How old are you?...wondering if I might know you.

Good Luck if you get a card because I know I will be bringing my A game.[/quote]

Im 26, and a Vet, Just got home before the test date.:musicboo: , Do you know if Dartmouth hires reserve first ?? I hear Wareham is a good pick, anybody know how many they are going to hire? Good luck to all.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Watchout, Kevindubay00 is bringing his A game!

True555, I would change your Fairhaven pick to the MBTA because your a Vet. Good luck.


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Its very simple, you guys scored the same.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Alright now I'm a bit confused checked out the 9 band for New Bedford to see if I might know True555 since I am only two years older and there are no veterans in that band so how can he be same rank?

Plus I thought that vets were automatically bumped up higher for serving?


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Did'nt you know that its also ranked by your age? Where have you been?


----------



## boysetsfire888

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Quick question. When do we have to take the physical test? I was under the impression that after the written test there would be a physical test before the interviews. Wouldnt it make a lot more sense to wittle the field down as much as possible before the interview process? I dunno i guess that is just me.


----------



## COto50

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The physical test (PAT) is usually the last step in the process. It won't narrow the field that much because it isn't that hard.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



COto50 said:


> The physical test (PAT) is usually the last step in the process. It won't narrow the field that much because it isn't that hard.


+1


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

***Update***

Rumored Uxbridge P.D. won't be hiring anytime soon. They are going through budget problems, and officer shortages at the same time....makes for a bad combination. Moreover, they only pay their part-timers $9.00 an hour....And EVERYONE starts off part-time....

Something to think about....


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

WBZ News is reporting a major fire at HRD. Computers have been completely destroyed. All records are lost and there will be another exam in March.


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

you are kidding humm???

tell me what department nobody chose so I can go lol.......


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> WBZ News is reporting a major fire at HRD. Computers have been completely destroyed. All records are lost and there will be another exam in March.


As long as they remember that I was #1 in New Bedford, Fall River, Boston, and MBTA thats fine with me :mrgreen: :---)


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

WBZ pfff thought you would have gotten that fake info from a shitty news source like WHDH


----------



## emerlad

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

umpa lumpa?
Now that was funny.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> As long as they remember that I was #1 in New Bedford, Fall River, Boston, and MBTA thats fine with me :---)


Even if they don't, you can always bring your "A game" and other jargon from VH1 reality TV shows to confuse them into believing so.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Even if they don't, you can always bring your "A game" and other jargon from VH1 reality TV shows to confuse them into believing so.


ROFL


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Looks like Boston has just called up the list, I'm on the certification list along with about 330 other people.


----------



## bgwin

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have three towns I am fairly satisfied with my rankings in, however one town is just a crap shoot. Would it be wise to play around and change this fourth town to see where I stand in other places, or would that be annoying?


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

This is your first warning this type of posting is uncalled for.
Harry Moderator



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Even if they don't, you can always bring your "A game" and other jargon from VH1 reality TV shows to confuse them into believing so.


Heh obviously you don't know me, if the jargon doesn't help hopefully my degree will. It was a joke so get off your high horse we're all here for the same reason.

You know for a moderator maybe you shouldn't chase so many people away from a forum you are supposed to be helping. I don't know why it shocks me because there are already a million police officers like you out there, exactly what MA needs another better than thou officer...maybe you should be on the trooper forum :fu2:.

While you're out beating up bad guys and trying to get on COPS I'll be trying to actually make a difference in a city I actually care about.

LOL well I typed all this to realize you are a woman ( Explains the snippy remarks) kind of ruins my argument but figured I'd post it anyway just to post my feelings about it. I have never wanted to do anything else with my life so getting bashed about it kind of pisses me off just a tad.

BTW beautiful baby girl my son is 3 weeks older than her.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> Looks like Boston has just called up the list, I'm on the certification list along with about 330 other people.


How do you know?


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kevindubay00*
_This is your first warning this type of posting is uncalled for._
_Harry Moderator_

_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *Officer Dunngeon*_
_Even if they don't, you can always bring your "A game" and other jargon from VH1 reality TV shows to confuse them into believing so. 

Heh obviously you don't know me, if the jargon doesn't help hopefully my degree will. It was a joke so get off your high horse we're all here for the same reason.

You know for a moderator maybe you shouldn't chase so many people away from a forum you are supposed to be helping. I don't know why it shocks me because there are already a million police officers like you out there, exactly what MA needs another better than thou officer...maybe you should be on the trooper forum :fu2:.

While you're out beating up bad guys and trying to get on COPS I'll be trying to actually make a difference in a city I actually care about.

LOL well I typed all this to realize you are a woman ( Explains the snippy remarks) kind of ruins my argument but figured I'd post it anyway just to post my feelings about it. I have never wanted to do anything else with my life so getting bashed about it kind of pisses me off just a tad.

BTW beautiful baby girl my son is 3 weeks older than her._



> This is just a heads up there are ranking officers from the New Bedford PD on this board one of which is on the interview board,postings like this will definatly hurt you
> in the interview process.


For what telling her she should be nice and help people? I thought that was what Police Officers do?

Maybe you are taking what I said into the wrong context. I typed out the whole ranting part saying about beating up bad guys and such and then checked her profile to realize she was a woman. In no way was I degrading women I just doubt she is going around busting heads ( unless it is necessary of course).

While I was going through her profile I came across a picture of her daughter, my son was also born in November 0f 2006 3 weeks before her daughter and when I seen that cute little face I was like wow what the hell am I even complaining about.

If it came across wrong I do apologize, but again in no way was it a dig at being a woman and certainly not at a 1 year old, but if it's because I said she should be a little more helpful then I don't know what to tell you because thats just my opinion ( especially in the CS marks discussed forum some of these people you guys make fun of could possibly be the future of policing and it would be a shame for good future police officers to change their minds because police officers on a forum degraded them).

Again sincere apologies for anone who might have found this offensive that's not what it was meant to be, Kevin


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone bringing the popcorn?


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> This is your first warning this type of posting is uncalled for.
> Harry Moderator
> 
> Heh obviously you don't know me, if the jargon doesn't help hopefully my degree will. It was a joke so get off your high horse we're all here for the same reason.
> 
> You know for a moderator maybe you shouldn't chase so many people away from a forum you are supposed to be helping. I don't know why it shocks me because there are already a million police officers like you out there, exactly what MA needs another better than thou officer...maybe you should be on the trooper forum :fu2:.
> 
> While you're out beating up bad guys and trying to get on COPS I'll be trying to actually make a difference in a city I actually care about.
> 
> LOL well I typed all this to realize you are a woman ( Explains the snippy remarks) kind of ruins my argument but figured I'd post it anyway just to post my feelings about it. I have never wanted to do anything else with my life so getting bashed about it kind of pisses me off just a tad.
> 
> BTW beautiful baby girl my son is 3 weeks older than her.


Going to war with Dunny? Not a good idea.................:NO:


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Absolutely not... not going to war with anyone just simply wanted to say that allot of people probably never come back to this forum because I've noticed that when they ask questions they get made fun of.

Like I said the CS discussion forum is especially not the place to do it IMO allot of these people are probably really young and just looking for help in something they don't know much about chastising them about it is like your mechanic calling you a moron for paying $50 for an oil change when you can do it yourself for like $15 and 5 minutes if you don't have the knowledge it does you no good.

hehe if you run you're just gonna goto jail tired I like that


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> Absolutely not... not going to war with anyone just simply wanted to say that allot of people probably never come back to this forum because I've noticed that when they ask questions they get made fun of.


There are no stupid questions.....just stupid people.....


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



soxrock75 said:


> Going to war with Dunny? Not a good idea.................:NO:


I went to war with Dunny once...then I saw her pic and realized she was HOT...I couldnt stay mad at her after that:sh:


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ProudAmerican said:


> I went to war with Dunny once...then I saw her pic and realized she was HOT...I couldnt stay mad at her after that:sh:


Hehe a hot female police officer don't get any better than that


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> Hehe a hot female police officer don't get any better than that


So what's your opinion on fraternizing on the job?


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

"In our cruisers, the doors have to be opened from the outside...."

Any takers? LoL


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> So what's your opinion on fraternizing on the job?


Unless my wife becomes a police officer that won't be happening


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So did anyone else get on a Certification list? I am on two for Boston. I believe one is just all the Vets, plus 10s with residence, and the other is all the vets and 10s who speak Spanish fluently (although it could be those who speak any other language fluently, as I see some Greek sounding last names on there).

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What is your rank for Boston? Is it all Vets or just ones with Residency. I'm on there as a vet with no residency and I'm defenitley not on the Cert list.

Bri


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



nitetrain said:


> What is your rank for Boston? Is it all Vets or just ones with Residency. I'm on there as a vet with no residency and I'm defenitley not on the Cert list.
> 
> Bri


Hey you know how many people are on that list for boston?
just curious i got a 10 resident and I dont see anything
thanks


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I think something like 5100 people on the Boston list....I am # 2140 9 vet non-res. I'm looking into changing towns. I'm pretty low on my other 3 towns so I may just leave it.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



IheartTheWire said:


> So did anyone else get on a Certification list? I am on two for Boston. I believe one is just all the Vets, plus 10s with residence, and the other is all the vets and 10s who speak Spanish fluently (although it could be those who speak any other language fluently, as I see some Greek sounding last names on there).
> 
> Anyone else?


hey how many people are on the the Certification list?
Did it reach the residents with 10s?


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Does any mind telling me what a DVET is and what are common disabilities? I am not being disrespectful. I am just curious- Thanks!


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

DVET is a disabled veteran, they may have been shot in the ass while in the military? which may or may not be common


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



hawkeyz77 said:


> Does any mind telling me what a DVET is and what are common disabilities? I am not being disrespectful. I am just curious- Thanks!


That is a very good question. I've been wondering the same thing. I'm assuming that whatever the disability is, it has to be minor (oxymoron?) b/c otherwise you gotta believe it would interfere with their ability to perform the duties of a police officer.

?? anyone else have any first hand info on this subject?


----------



## fidelis98

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I am a disabled vet and I can tell you that in this state being considered for disability status you must be 10% or higher. Now, these disabilities vary obviously but none of them are common. Thats why we are considered first on lists, because our status sets us apart from everyone else. No offense but common has nothing to do with it.....SEMPER FI.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

10-non vet-178 for boston, anyone know if this is good enough to get in the first class, or maybee the 2nd?


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> DVET is a disabled veteran, they may have been shot in the ass while in the military? which may or may not be common


wow. to me it sounds like a dvet is a joke to you, which being a vet myself, royally pisses me off.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> DVET is a disabled veteran, they may have been shot in the ass while in the military? which may or may not be common


More often is better to stay quiet and be thought a fool, than open your mouth and remove all doubt..................


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



screamineagle said:


> wow. to me it sounds like a dvet is a joke to you, which being a vet myself, royally pisses me off.


Sorry to piss you off - TG- An answer would have helped


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Any 10 non-vet residents get on the list for boston yet?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



redsox03 said:


> More often is better to stay quiet and be thought a fool, than open your mouth and remove all doubt..................


I agree with your sentiment. However, the question remains. For curiosity sake if nothing else, I would think that most folks are wondering what the degree/severity of disability the DVets on the CS list have. Not for any morbid fascination, but rather a curiosity as to what the cut off for a qualifying disability would be as it pertains to getting on the job. In other words, I would assume that a DVET who suffered a loss of limb probably would not be eligible for hire as an LEO, where as someone with "10 %" range disability would be more likely to be hired. 
With that said, regardless of the disability, they all deserve the first crack at the jobs!


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

On the human resources website (under the Applicant Issued Certification link) it says I am now only on one list for Boston. Two days ago I was on two! Crap. Hmm ... oh well, the one I am listed on has me really high up. I am a 10 non-vet w/residency. I'm also hispanic and bilingual so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I'm guessing ... it does.

The lists became active on 11/16. So I'm guessing postcards soon? I also work downtown in a place with tons of BPD and rumor has it they are looking to do an academy in February, and one immediately after that. Don't quote me on that, as it's just hearsay at this point.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Has anyone else received any cards or word that they are on a cert list. If so what towns??? So far I have only heard of Boston and another town which has yet to be disclosed. Just curious as to how many are getting a chance since the list was established.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



FghtNIrsh17 said:


> Has anyone else received any cards or word that they are on a cert list. If so what towns??? So far I have only heard of Boston and another town which has yet to be disclosed. Just curious as to how many are getting a chance since the list was established.


The only time cards go out is when a department is looking to hire *NOW* and they need a list of candidates*.*

Some of these guys are full of shit.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



> The only time cards go out is when a department is looking to hire *NOW* and they need a list of candidates*.*
> 
> Some of these guys are full of shit.


94c, i knew that they only put out cards when they want to hire but thanks for the info anyways. And I agree with ya thats why I put the question out there. I had seen that someone else had posted that they were on a cert list and asked about the card but never posted any city/town, so figured I would ask again.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

You're right.

Everyone who took and passed the exam is automatically on a certified list.

So for everyone claiming they're on a certified list only means you passed the test and nothing else.

Congrats...


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



screamineagle said:


> wow. to me it sounds like a dvet is a joke to you, which being a vet myself, royally pisses me off.


disabled veteran is not a joke to me at all, by all means they deserve to be at the top of any and all CS lists, i made a bad joke and regret it. i am sorry for offending you or any other vets out there. What is a joke to me is the people at the top of lists by litigation...i don't think that's fair at all, unless they were completely screwed somehow by the CS Exam.

I wonder as well as what makes a DVet a DVet. It was a quick sarcastic answer that i made and am sorry for it.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



IheartTheWire said:


> On the human resources website (under the Applicant Issued Certification link) it says I am now only on one list for Boston. Two days ago I was on two! Crap. Hmm ... oh well, the one I am listed on has me really high up. I am a 10 non-vet w/residency. I'm also hispanic and bilingual so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I'm guessing ... it does.
> 
> The lists became active on 11/16. So I'm guessing postcards soon? I also work downtown in a place with tons of BPD and rumor has it they are looking to do an academy in February, and one immediately after that. Don't quote me on that, as it's just hearsay at this point.


so are you really on a list for boston?
how many people were on it?
thanks

i am hearing 200 cops for 2008 in boston


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



IheartTheWire said:


> On the human resources website (under the Applicant Issued Certification link) it says I am now only on one list for Boston. Two days ago I was on two! Crap. Hmm ... oh well, the one I am listed on has me really high up. I am a 10 non-vet w/residency. I'm also hispanic and bilingual so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I'm guessing ... it does.
> 
> The lists became active on 11/16. So I'm guessing postcards soon? I also work downtown in a place with tons of BPD and rumor has it they are looking to do an academy in February, and one immediately after that. Don't quote me on that, as it's just hearsay at this point.


If Boston is a "Consent Decree" department. And I think they are, every 4th name on the list has to be a minority.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> The only time cards go out is when a department is looking to hire *NOW* and they need a list of candidates*.*
> 
> Some of these guys are full of shit.


Okay then explain this to me --

Applicant Issued Certifications: Applicant issued certifications is a means for HRD to notify candidates on-line that an interview notice was mailed and that their name was recently released to a hiring appointing authority on a certification eligible list. This area is only populated with information if your name was reached for notification of an available position vacancy and then until the eligible list expires. This area is a backup to the postcard you receive from HRD informing you of a vacancy and where to report if you are interested in said vacancy. 

Maybe you're right as this is all new to me, but maybe not. As for Boston hiring 200 - that's awesome! Much more than I woud have thought. God knows they need it. Dorchester and Roxbury are dying.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

IHEARTTHEWIRE,
are you on the certified list?
Boston is non-consent decree


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Received my card from Boston today. Also heard from a reliable source that there might be a chance of Civil Service running another test in 08 because of the lack of minorities that took part in 07's exam.


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I am 23 years old. I scored a 9. I am a civilian. I am a boston resident.
my ranking is 318 and 400 people tied with me.

That is problably 10000 people ahead of me giving that each rank has x number of people tied. Will they ever reach me?

Do you knows know of any department that may call for a list of Cape Verdean speaking people. That is probably my only hope. I am not in any certified list.
I chose Boston, Brockton,MBTA, and quincy.
Any advice as to what list to drop and what do add?
thanks and good luck to all....


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

congrats on certification. good luck


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> Received my card from Boston today. Also heard from a reliable source that there might be a chance of Civil Service running another test in 08 because of the lack of minorities that took part in 07's exam.


minorities in boston? or minorities overall taking the exam?


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wolf9848 said:


> Received my card from Boston today. Also heard from a reliable source that there might be a chance of Civil Service running another test in 08 because of the lack of minorities that took part in 07's exam.


congrats on the card
are you a vet?


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yes, I'm a Vet. I'd assume if a new test was to be held, it would involve everyone having the chance to take the exam.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> disabled veteran is not a joke to me at all, by all means they deserve to be at the top of any and all CS lists, i made a bad joke and regret it. i am sorry for offending you or any other vets out there. What is a joke to me is the people at the top of lists by litigation...i don't think that's fair at all, unless they were completely screwed somehow by the CS Exam.


Nice try at backpeddling, but, I'm not buying it. You did alot of crying a while back about how you poor college boys w/ no balls to join the military were being pushed aside by us vets. Getting an *8* didn't seem to help you out any, either.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



IheartTheWire said:


> Okay then explain this to me --
> 
> Applicant Issued Certifications: Applicant issued certifications is a means for HRD to notify candidates on-line *that an interview notice was mailed* and that their name was recently released to a hiring appointing authority on a certification eligible list. This area is only populated with information if your name was reached for *notification of an available position vacancy* and then until the eligible list expires. This area is a *backup to the* *postcard you receive* from HRD *informing you of a* *vacancy and where to report if you are interested in* *said vacancy.*
> .


Isn't that what I said but with less words?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Isn't that what I said but with less words?


No. In related news, I got a card in the mail as well for Boston. So, I'm out of here. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## POPCOP

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

This batching system is stupid.....


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

dont listen to these people, cards have not come out for boston yet.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

any non vet Boston residents with a score of 10 and not bilingual get a card yet?
thanks


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



POPCOP said:


> This batching system is stupid.....


nice observation


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a card on Saturday. What does it mean if I'm on the certification list? Also, any advice on the interview? and what's next, after I meet with the interviewer?


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> You're right.
> 
> Everyone who took and passed the exam is automatically on a certified list.
> 
> So for everyone claiming they're on a certified list only means you passed the test and nothing else.
> 
> Congrats...


I passed the exam with an 8 and I'm not on the certification list. It says, "
*You are not on any Certification Lists as of this date".* Anyone know why?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

don't listen to these people they havent started handing out cards for Boston yet..........


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

davejoyce i think that certification page is for EMT-B and Paramedic, or being fluent in a language other than english...


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> davejoyce i think that certification page is for EMT-B and Paramedic, or being fluent in a language other than english...


That was the message I got when I clicked on this part:,

3. Applicant Issued Certifications Applicant Issued Certifications Applicant issued certifications is a means for HRD to notify candidates on-line that an interview notice was mailed and that their name was recently released to a hiring appointing authority on a certification eligible list. This area is only populated with information if your name was reached for notification of an available position vacancy and then until the eligible list expires. This area is a backup to the postcard you receive from HRD informing you of a vacancy and where to report if you are interested in said vacancy.


----------



## ride1620

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Being on a Cert list means when the chief called HR for a list your name is on it. It is a way of giving you a heads up that you are getting a card.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

This thread might as well be in Attic Greek; banded scores, credit for training, bi-lingual.....these things didn't exist back when I took the CS exam.

Which was also before electricity.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> dont listen to these people, cards have not come out for boston yet.


YES they did.....


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have been changing one of picks around and I found a town that has no residents on it. LOL I'm 7 on the list.


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

what is the population 1000?


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I just talked to one of my friends he is a vet resident in Boston and he got a card late last week


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> don't listen to these people they havent started handing out cards for Boston yet..........


Im sure these people have no reason to lie about receiving a card bro. Don't hate...congratulate.

On that note congrats to those who have received cards thus far, I'm on the certification list for Boston as well, so hopefully mines is on it's way.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

congrats and good luck guys


----------



## GodblessThearmy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Best of luck and hope all goes well for those who have received cards!


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

HAHA don't listen to these people, cards have NOT been sent out for Boston yet....


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*




Mmp1 said:


> HAHA don't listen to these people, cards have NOT been sent out for Boston yet....


OK posting the same message three times is not needed.
Harry


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> HAHA don't listen to these people, cards have NOT been sent out for Boston yet....


Dude quit it...HRD confirmed cards have been sent.

Some advice please...

Long story short, I called HRD for the contact person that was named for the certfification list. I left a message and decided to contact the other HRD to find out what was my next step after being put on the certification list. She transferred me to a Det. and he told me to basically wait for the card. About an hour ago the woman at HRD called me back and told me I didnt need the card to just print the page out and go up there because it's important to sign the paper saying i would except employment.

Not sure if I should go with the Det. or HRD

4get it..Just read I have to the 29th to respond so I guess there is no rush. Im sure the card will be here before then.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Boston24 said:


> Dude quit it...HRD confirmed cards have been sent.
> 
> Some advice please...
> 
> Long story short, I called HRD for the contact person that was named for the certfification list. I left a message and decided to contact the other HRD to find out what was my next step after being put on the certification list. She transferred me to a Det. and he told me to basically wait for the card. About an hour ago the woman at HRD called me back and told me I didnt need the card to just print the page out and go up there because it's important to sign the paper saying i would except employment.
> 
> Not sure if I should go with the Det. or HRD


Listen to HRD. Let the Detective know that his opinion doesn't matter. Maybe he'll be the same one doing your background


----------



## JLT770

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i hope you except employment Boston24


----------



## GodblessThearmy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I will add some insight for those who are Vets to give you and idea, but this is just what happened to me.

I got off active duty June 28th 2005. I was at day 1 in the academy June 5th 2006. The whole time since I took the military make up in Oct. 2005 I couldn't sleep and trolled these boards looking for any piece of info I could find. I was working a internship for my DPW while going through the process and just focused on that. Good luck to all, pretty exciting time!


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



GodblessThearmy said:


> I will add some insight for those who are Vets to give you and idea, but this is just what happened to me.
> 
> I got off active duty June 28th 2005. I was at day 1 in the academy June 5th 2006. The whole time since I took the military make up in Oct. 2005 I couldn't sleep and trolled these boards looking for any piece of info I could find. I was working a internship for my DPW while going through the process and just focused on that. Good luck to all, pretty exciting time!


I'll top that.

13 years ago I got the card for the city I was living in at the time. I was engaged to my wife and had a good job/career. I talked it over with her and she was dead set against my dream to become an LEO. So I opted not to "sign the book". 13 years and a good career behind me I'm back in the hunt and this time the wife understands that this was not a passing faze, but a true dream this time she is behind me and supports my decision. To all on this board, I say if you really want to become a PO, never give up trying. It might mean you move out of state, hold another job for a time or take a less than dream position. Just don't quit!


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



JLT770 said:


> i hope you except employment Boston24


Thanks and BELIEVE me I am!


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Any non-vets get a card from boston yet??


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have a question regarding the result of when cards get sent out. May sound stupid, however I do not know the correct answer.

When a dept sends out for X amount of people do you move up on the list when all the candidates sign/don't sign the list by the deadline given. 

For example: 
Say Boston sends out 300 cards and the deadline for the signature comes and goes. You are say 1000 on the list and do not get a card. Once the deadline to sign passes does the list then update and you move up to 700 on the list or remain at 1000???

Also when they have an interview and don't get a position or don't sign by the deadline do they go back on the list for the next round of hires?? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i don't think you go UP the list, they go DOWN the list til they get the people they need.


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



FghtNIrsh17 said:


> I have a question regarding the result of when cards get sent out. May sound stupid, however I do not know the correct answer.
> 
> When a dept sends out for X amount of people do you move up on the list when all the candidates sign/don't sign the list by the deadline given.
> 
> For example:
> Say Boston sends out 300 cards and the deadline for the signature comes and goes. You are say 1000 on the list and do not get a card. Once the deadline to sign passes does the list then update and you move up to 700 on the list or remain at 1000???
> 
> Also when they have an interview and don't get a position or don't sign by the deadline do they go back on the list for the next round of hires?? Thanks in advance for your help.


The only time names are taken off the list is if a canidate gets hired FULL TIME. Reserve and Permin. Intermitt. hires stay on the list till hired FULL TIME. If a canidate refuses or does not sign by the deadline, they stay on the list. A canidate must be BYPASSED 3 times for them to be removed from the list.
Now remember a tie is NOT considered a bypass


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Any non-vets for boston get a card yet????????????


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

FYI-

fOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE ON A ELIGIBILTY LIST AND ARE WAITING ON CARDS BUT STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED ONE FOR WHATEVER REASON,

The eligibilty list that is on the computer (your account) is the electronic version of the card your waiting on in the mail, I hadnt received my card yet as I posted earlier but HRD said to print what appears in your account and bring it down when you sign your name at Headquarters verifying that indeed you are on the list.

Call HRD if you want verification but I would do so soon!


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Boston24 said:


> FYI-
> 
> fOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE ON A ELIGIBILTY LIST AND ARE WAITING ON CARDS BUT STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED ONE FOR WHATEVER REASON,
> 
> The eligibilty list that is on the computer (your account) is the electronic version of the card your waiting on in the mail, I hadnt received my card yet as I posted earlier but HRD said to print what appears in your account and bring it down when you sign your name at Headquarters verifying that indeed you are on the list.
> 
> Call HRD if you want verification but I would do so soon!


Boston24 can you see the list? if so how many people are on it?
thanks


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone have an idea of how many people are going to be hired for Boston??


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Bradley, ET AL. V. Comm.*

*Bradley, ET AL. V. Comm.* 
_"As a result of a recent court decision and settlement agreement reached in the case of BRADLEY, ET AL. V. COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS, ET AL., U.S. DISTRICT COURT, CIVIL ACTION NO. 05-CV-10213-PBS, *certain candidates *who took the 2002 or 2004 entry-level civil service firefighter examination, or the 2003 or 2005 entry-level civil service police officer examination *may be entitled to be considered for hiring in the next round of hiring as a police officer or firefighter in the respective city or town where you applied."*_

I scored an 85 on the 2005 exam and was never notified of this case.

Does this case also affect minorities who achieved a passing score or only those with a score of 90 or above on the exam?


----------



## redsox03

*Re: Bradley, ET AL. V. Comm.*



davejoyce2000 said:


> *Bradley, ET AL. V. Comm.*
> _"As a result of a recent court decision and settlement agreement reached in the case of BRADLEY, ET AL. V. COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS, ET AL., U.S. DISTRICT COURT, CIVIL ACTION NO. 05-CV-10213-PBS, *certain candidates *who took the 2002 or 2004 entry-level civil service firefighter examination, or the 2003 or 2005 entry-level civil service police officer examination *may be entitled to be considered for hiring in the next round of hiring as a police officer or firefighter in the respective city or town where you applied."*_
> 
> I scored an 85 on the 2005 exam and was never notified of this case.
> 
> Does this case also affect minorities who achieved a passing score or only those with a score of 90 or above on the exam?


Yeah, your card will be in the mail this week.
You got an 85 and you want a free card because your a minority? Give me a break.

You should PM Macop, I'm sure he knows how to use the system_._


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Any non-vets from boston get a card yet, and does anyone know how many people are being hired???


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> Any non-vets from boston get a card yet, and does anyone know how many people are being hired???


You do not need to ask this question everyday,when someone gets a card they will post it.

Harry
Moderator


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I heard from HM that the list was all the Vets
Hopefully civilians will be next


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone else down here on the cape in here?


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

anyone who got a card from the BPD go down and sign yet?
whats the deadline?
thanks


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> anyone who got a card from the BPD go down and sign yet?
> whats the deadline?
> thanks


Yea I went down yesterday, the deadline is the 29th. This Saturday is application orientation.

The MBTA deadline is Dec. 5th. Dec. 15th is application orientation. And oh, as a heads up, they want $3100 for the academy if you make it through the process...up front.


----------



## jay-z

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I have a question, it looks like I will be receiving a notice from the MBTA. Yes, I know it is not a sure thing, I most likely will not even get an interview. My question is I am currently working for a non civil service department now. Yes, I know I can't transfer to a civil service department, but if by the luck of the draw, I do get a job offer with the MBTA, do I have to attend their acadamy?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



jay-z said:


> I have a question, it looks like I will be receiving a notice from the MBTA. Yes, I know it is not a sure thing, I most likely will not even get an interview. My question is I am currently working for a non civil service department now. Yes, I know I can't transfer to a civil service department, but if by the luck of the draw, I do get a job offer with the MBTA, do I have to attend their acadamy?


If you graduated from a full-time municipal police academy, then no.


----------



## jay-z

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yes S. Weymouth grad here....Thanks Delta784


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

$3100? geez, that could deter a few people, not the heart set people though.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

ouch $3100 that would kill me to get that far and not be able to afford it


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> ouch $3100 that would kill me to get that far and not be able to afford it


Yea it is alot. They give you an itemized list of everything you're paying for. It includes your weapon and your uniforms, among alot of other things.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone know if it is like that everywhere?

Kinda makes sense now considering it's for your weapon and such


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Beg, borrow and collect cans on the side of the road if you get an offer....To pass it up simply because you don't have the money would be such a shame...


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

$3100 for which academy mbta or boston?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Mbta


----------



## KSFOLEY04

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Just pay the $3100 if you get in. I cant beleive people would even think of not paying if they had the chance to get on. Im sure the person waiting behind you will find $3100 if they get the call!


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



KSFOLEY04 said:


> Just pay the $3100 if you get in. I cant beleive people would even think of not paying if they had the chance to get on. Im sure the person waiting behind you will find $3100 if they get the call!


I know I will. MY LIFE SAVINGS haha jk.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Trust me I would use every option available to get it.

Raised about that for ACL surgery for my dog so I know it can be done.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I'm on the certification list for Worcester and another small town. Can I sign both lists or do I pick one?
I wasn't expecting a card from Worcester because I'm not a resident, so I'm excited.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



redsox03 said:


> I'm on the certification list for Worcester and another small town. Will I be getting cards for both? Can I accept both or do I pick 1?


Congrats on that and yes you will get cards for both, and you should pursue both just in case one doesnt work out. GO after all options presented to you. Also dude, I wouldn't wait for the cards, just print out from the computer and go there and sign the lists.


----------



## Matt23

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



redsox03 said:


> I'm on the certification list for Worcester and another small town. Can I sign both lists or do I pick one?
> I wasn't expecting a card from Worcester because I'm not a resident, so I'm excited.


This morning when I checked my standings it said I was on the Worcester cert list, had the number and reporting date and all. Now when I check it says I'm not on any lists yet. So I hope it's some kind of glitch.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Matt23 said:


> This morning when I checked my standings it said I was on the Worcester cert list, had the number and reporting date and all. Now when I check it says I'm not on any lists yet. So I hope it's some kind of glitch.


yeah the list disappeared in mine today too


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Haha


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> Haha


Man...you are bitter.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

that kinda sux, well let me ask you guys this. were you high scoring applicants say 10 Vets? or lower like 7 Civilians?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I know this is old and I'm a bit late in my reply, but you are going to get a well-deserved response from me:



kevindubay00 said:


> _Heh obviously you don't know me, if the jargon doesn't help hopefully my degree will. It was a joke so get off your high horse we're all here for the same reason._


OOOooo! Sensitive, huh?

_


kevindubay00 said:



You know for a moderator maybe you shouldn't chase so many people away from a forum you are supposed to be helping. I don't know why it shocks me because there are already a million police officers like you out there, exactly what MA needs another better than thou officer...maybe you should be on the trooper forum :fu2:.

Click to expand...

_I was helping... I showed people that they shouldn't say stuff like "A-game" in public!

So exactly how many people did I chase away? Can you give me an exact number, please, and an explanation of how you know this? Did you get a bunch of PMs saying something along the lines of, "That rotten Dunny! She's a real poo-poo head! That does it, I am NEVER coming back here AGAIN, all because of HER!" Of course you didn't, that would be RIDICULOUS! Only a whinebag, crybaby with no sense of humor or the ability to laugh at him/herself would do that... hmmm, maybe I'm onto something here...

Like me? How do you know what I'm like? Also, are you insinuating that Troopers are egotistical, pretentious assholes? Hmmm... that's not a great way to make a first impression on DIs scouting the posts of potential new recruits on this board, by bashing officers from any given agency within the Commonwealth!

_


kevindubay00 said:



While you're out beating up bad guys and trying to get on COPS I'll be trying to actually make a difference in a city I actually care about.

Click to expand...

_Yes, because police brutality is just running RAMPANT in Massachusetts and thankfully, COPS is always here to catch that on film. And of course, to make a statement like that must mean that you've seen me in action, busting heads and cracking skulls. I am simply amazed at how you know me so well based on a one line post I made in reference to your "A-game!" So I guess if you become a cop, you'll be the one to rescue Metropolis because the rest of the cops in this state are nothing but psychotic savages that just wanna get on television!

Hmmm... this is beginning to smell more and more like cop-hating propaganda to me... he resents police officers, yet he wants to be one... how very fascinating!

_


kevindubay00 said:



LOL well I typed all this to realize you are a woman ( Explains the snippy remarks) kind of ruins my argument but figured I'd post it anyway just to post my feelings about it. I have never wanted to do anything else with my life so getting bashed about it kind of pisses me off just a tad.

Click to expand...

_Ohhhh, waiiiiit a minute! So now that you know I'm a woman, that changes things? Your argument is "ruined?" And why is that, kevvie-boy? Am I less of a threat to you? Not as capable as a man to do police work (which is beating up bad guys and trying to get on COPS, according to you)? Not quite as intimidating now that you realize I possess parts of the human body that you don't (like a brain, for starters)?

Oops, there I go again, letting those stereotypically feminine "snippy remarks" fly! Ohhhh boy, I am just SUCH a WOMAN!

If you didn't notice, this board is called "MASSCOPS," not "The Dr. Phil House." Nobody here gives a flying frigg about your feelings. If you're looking for a place to go stamp your feet, whine about being picked on and make slanderous assumptions about police officers, go somewhere else... this isn't the place to do it.

_


kevindubay00 said:



BTW beautiful baby girl my son is 3 weeks older than her.

Click to expand...

_Thank you. Tell him I said, "Happy Birthday."



kevindubay00 said:


> For what telling her she should be nice and help people? I thought that was what Police Officers do?


Huh? According to you, I thought all police officers did was beat up bad guys and try to get on COPS? When did "nice" and "help" sneak in there? DAMN, I guess I'm in the wrong line of work! Bummer.



kevindubay00 said:


> Maybe you are taking what I said into the wrong context. I typed out the whole ranting part saying about beating up bad guys and such and then checked her profile to realize she was a woman. In no way was I degrading women I just doubt she is going around busting heads ( unless it is necessary of course).


In no way were you degrading women; you were just bashing cops instead!



kevindubay00 said:


> While I was going through her profile I came across a picture of her daughter, my son was also born in November 0f 2006 3 weeks before her daughter and when I seen that cute little face I was like wow what the hell am I even complaining about.


Yeah, babies do make the world seem so much brighter... by the way, do me a favor? Don't ever mention my daughter again. Yeah... Liiiittle too creepy there.



kevindubay00 said:


> If it came across wrong I do apologize, but again in no way was it a dig at being a woman and certainly not at a 1 year old, but if it's because I said she should be a little more helpful then I don't know what to tell you because thats just my opinion ( especially in the CS marks discussed forum some of these people you guys make fun of could possibly be the future of policing and it would be a shame for good future police officers to change their minds because police officers on a forum degraded them).


If anyone changes their mind that easily and quickly about being a cop because of a comment not even addressed to or about them that they read on a message board, then they're not cut out for or serious about the job anyway. Nothing about them would be a "good future police officer" if that's all the stamina they have. I personally didn't degrade anyone, but if you think that I degraded you in some way, then that's in YOUR interpretation. It's all on you, dude.



kevindubay00 said:


> Again sincere apologies for anone who might have found this offensive that's not what it was meant to be, Kevin


It doesn't sound sincere, it sounds contradictory. But I'll accept your apology anyway.  Have a nice day.


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Well deserved I suppose and again I apologize was just having an off day.

Trust me I don't dislike cops in anyway just a little defensive, all I do is catch $%&@ about wanting to be a cop so I get a little snippy about it 

Please do forgive me and I hope we can get off to a better start.

P.S. Must be busy eh that was like a month ago


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> Trust me I don't dislike cops in anyway just a little defensive, *all I do is catch $%&@ about wanting to be a cop* so I get a little snippy about it


So you must be socializing with a real bunch of winners, or, is it your family that sucks? Either one explains a few things.


----------



## MM1799

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> I don't know why it shocks me because there are already a million police officers like you out there, exactly what MA needs another better than thou officer...maybe you should be on the trooper forum :fu2:


At last those terrible troopers have LE careers. Tough words from someone who isn't on the job and probably wont get on after you've shown your disdain for fellow officers in MA -- it's not as if anyone who needs to know cant put your screen name + "new bedford" together.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The same thing happened to me. I was on the certification list for Worcester, now I'm not. WTF?



WaterPistola said:


> that kinda sux, well let me ask you guys this. were you high scoring applicants say 10 Vets? or lower like 7 Civilians?


10 + Vet


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Like I said it was all just a distasteful joke and I apologize.

Would never take anything away from you guys on the job you have one of the hardest most underpaid jobs out there.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I went to Worceter today. They said they only wanted 150 off the list for 29 positions, not 500. I should of known that was to good to be true. Oh well, I got my card in the mail for another town today. They called 9 off the list for 3 openings, so I got a good shot.

Also, my card says to report to the Chief to sign the list. Should I wear a suit to go sign the list?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

sorry to hear about that, but good luck with that town. why not wear a suit to sign the list. i mean its down to 9 now, everything counts. it's not like those clowns that show up to the written test in a suit.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> it's not like those clowns that show up to the written test in a suit.


:L: It doesn't seem as prevalent anymore but...
It's still hilarious.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got the card in the mail for Somerville, I have to go to city hall by next Friday.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

looks like human resources website is down


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Rank*

I claimed residence for this particular city. A few days ago my rank was 711. Today when I checked my rank it was 722. As far as I know nobody can change their residency or add their residency after the exam. So how did 11 people suddenly get ahead of me


----------



## Guest

*Re: Rank*

you can change your city/town preferences.......... GOOD LUCK.


----------



## cpd909

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

video of a Civil Circus Seminar

To all still questioning the recent test, and scoring system. go to "MPItrainig .com", (Municipal police Institute); and click on "Videos". Then scroll down and you will see a seminar broken up in tree video segments put by a member of HRD. This was given to chiefs a week or so before the civil circus test on how they came up with the test, explains the new scoring, and explains the selection, bypass, and other areas all the way to final appointment. It also covers promotional appointments as well, but at least 
I can hear the truth, and understand it better and find out if I really had a shot getting on anywhere. I is about 1 1/2 hours long, but well worth it.


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Re: Rank*



Sniper said:


> you can change your city/town preferences.......... GOOD LUCK.


I know you can change city/towns preferences. But I claimed residency for my town. You can't change or add residency after the exam. So how did 11 people suddenly cut in front of me?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

they are most likely vets that cut in front of you davejoyce


----------



## xterra55

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



OfficerBeyotch said:


> I got the card in the mail for Somerville, I have to go to city hall by next Friday.


Does anyoine know how many cards went out and how many officers Somerville is hiring?

Thanks


----------



## LTSO16

*Re: Rank*



davejoyce2000 said:


> I claimed residence for this particular city. A few days ago my rank was 711. Today when I checked my rank it was 722. As far as I know nobody can change their residency or add their residency after the exam. So how did 11 people suddenly get ahead of me


yea bro the same thing is happening to me with boston. I have residency there and started out at 310 tied with 420 and now im 321 tied with 410 or somewhere along those lines. Its all sit and wait now anyway so lets just keep this thread goin.


----------



## Boston24

*Recruit background Investigation orientation Dec 1st*

Did anyone on here attend today (Dec 1st)?


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: Recruit background Investigation orientation Dec 1st*



Boston24 said:


> Did anyone on here attend today (Dec 1st)?


No I didnt go but how was it?
how many people did it look like were there?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyboby have any useful infomation about the Wenham Police process? I have taken the test as a non-resident veteren. I have received my band score but have not heard or seen anything else here or on the HRD website. The test was taKen simultaniously with the 9/29 make up exam so I don't understand why there would be a significant delay in publishing a list.

Thanks


----------



## Boston24

*Re: Recruit background Investigation orientation Dec 1st*



mikeyv7712 said:


> No I didnt go but how was it?
> how many people did it look like were there?


To be honest..the Det. are not playing around (not that they're suppose to) especially the guy with the braid. There was about 40 in attendance with a total of 75 for the entire weekend that they are processing. It was 5 Det. there 6 including the head guy with the female as the lead in giving the presentation.

Main things..

One thing that was said by the Det. with the braid was..."I can already see this is going to be our problem class because you guys are the youngest group as a whole in a long time". which in my opinion was not a sigh of relief.

And to all those besides myself that smoke QUIT NOW!!! They asked the question "who here smokes?" and I'll be honest I hesitated when raising my hand..as did the others but she said if your caught smoking your process is over. Also that.."people talk, and candidates get turned away for that alone." So quit! Don't think you can hide it and then go into to talk to them because even though they may not see it, they'll smell it.

Truthfulness (sp?) was stressed dramatically. They are serious about that which is understandable. They basically said any info that you omit or you lie about will not only cause you a DQ for the BPD but any police org. They'll make it known that you are not truthfull.

Also..an automatic DQ is someone who has been charged AND convicted of a DUI within the last 10 years and unfortunately someone that was there yesterday was basically told they were DQ'd. Anything over 10 years is ok. Anyone that was arrested for domestic violence AND had a restaining order put against them is the same case.

And gentlemen..make sure you wear a suit!! They stressed attire alot!! They want a jacket and tie..not just a shirt and tie...business attire and they mean it. And don't be late, they turned a couple of people away that were 5-10 minutes late. Especially dont be late when you gotta meet with your BG Investigator. They said they will pass you over because "it's your responsibility to be on time".

Also, make sure you take notes because the guy with the braid is observing those that do and don't. As he said " I noticed that half the room wasn't taking notes when she (the Det.) was talking.....you better make sure you have everything right if you get me as your BG Invest." (told you..he's no joke!)

Also be prepaired (start now!) getting the following documents..

tax returns for past 3 yrs. state and federal
copy of credit report
high school transcripts..not diploma...transcripts
job attendance records for past three years
excise tax info
social security card (go down there get a letter from them otherwise they'll tell you 2-3 weeks)
birth certificate

They gave us a week to get all this as we have to report back to be assigned out BG Invest. on Sunday.

And make sure..once you get your packet that you get that last page (as well as other documents) NOTARIZED!!! They said they will turn you away on the day your told to report if it's not. Or as the guy with the braid said.."will take your packet away from you because it's OURS NOW!"..no exaxeration. I hope I remember..lol!! Actually that wasnt meant to be funny

Last but definately not least they gave the numbers.

400 something cards sent out so far
366 responded so far
80 will be in the next class starting in May

Good Luck to all...we all need it!


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Boston24 thanks for the info
400 cards wow I am ranked 180 with 140 ties
they must be going for all the bilingual people

thanks again for the info


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

thanks boston 24, finally a post with an answer not just a newbies question!


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

It is not for just bilingual. I am a civilian and I scored a 9 with Boston residency. I speak capeverdean/ portuguese language. I did not get a card, and I have not been certified in any list. My co-worker speaks spanish, civilian, scored a 9 and Boston residency. He got a card. He is 28 years old and I am 23. I am not sure if age has anything to do with it....

Maybe they just happen to need spanish speaking officers...... Good luck to all...


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

can the BPD bypass a whole scoring band to get to get to a bilingual canidate?


----------



## jay-z

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> can the BPD bypass a whole scoring band to get to get to a bilingual canidate?


Don't hold me up to this ,but I believe there is no such thing as a bilingual list. The only 2 minority list that civil service will provide are, hispanic and black. They have also provided a list from time to time for departments that are in need of females...Watch this video it has every bit of information you need to know on the hiring process. It has 3 parts about 25 min or so..

http://municipalpoliceinstitute.org/page.php?pageid=43


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yes they can. I just got off the phone with civil service staff. She told me that Boston asked for special certification list. Women, Men, spanish speaking list and another list of Hatian Creole Speaking list. So the Civil service sent the named according to the sore for those list.Meaning a Spanish speaking civilian with 10 is still on top of a spanish speaking civilian with a 9....

That allows them to bypass the D-vets and vets.


----------



## RookiePO

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Somerville is Minority, my best friend got a card for Somerville, He got a 7 and i got an 8. I am happy for him but i wish i got a card


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

residents right?


----------



## RookiePO

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yes he's a Somerville resident


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a card from Worcester, scored a 9 and already went in on Monday to sign the papers/show license. Does anyone know what happens next? Is this the time where patience is a virtue in terms of waiting or is Worcester doing this a bit quicker then usual?


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

So if over 400 cards sent out for Boston did any non bilingual/veteran Boston residents get a card? 178 vets that means they went went for over 200 bilingual canidates?


----------



## CJIS

*Who Got Cards?*

Anyone Else get a card? Got mine in the mail today.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

i got one from my aunt for helping her with the leaves...but not a good card...


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

400 cards for boston means at least 200 positions by the CS formula? or does Boston do its own thing?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Boston def does it's own thing, im 170 on the list and I have not recieved a card yet.....


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

I am 177 on the list for Boston, and still have not recieved a card, what the hell????????????


----------



## SolObsession

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

I checked online today...card sent out (I think ... says I have a certification # now). Now I have to respond by 12/17/07. How exactly do I do that? It doesn't say on that page and am too tired to look it up right now. Also, what do I wear to respond...suit and tie? I know I will be wearing that to the interview but is that what the responding is for?


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

Myself and 3 others got cards for MBTA, friend of mine got 1 for Quincy. The card will have an address where you have to go sign. For MBTA it was a suit and tie affair involving some paperwork. Quincy was all done in the Town Hall(99% sure of that), no swanky clothing required.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Who Got Cards?*



SargeLorenzo said:


> Quincy was all done in the Town Hall(99% sure of that), no swanky clothing required.


All you do is go into the human resources office at CITY hall and sign the list to indicate you will accept the position. I did it while wearing a grubby sweatshirt and jeans; the girls in the office won't be impressed or care if you wear a suit.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: Who Got Cards?*



Delta784 said:


> All you do is go into the human resources office at *CITY* hall and sign the list to indicate you will accept the position. I did it while wearing a grubby sweatshirt and jeans; the girls in the office won't be impressed or care if you wear a suit.


My bad, I did just move out of the boonies, old habit.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Who Got Cards?*



SargeLorenzo said:


> My bad, I did just move out of the boonies, old habit.


I only mentioned it because the appointing authority is the mayor in a city while in a town it's usually the board of selectmen/aldermen. Less asses to kiss in a city.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

hey any non vet, white people get a card yet?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

YEAH! any civilian honkys get cards yet?


----------



## Edmizer1

*Re: Who Got Cards?*

There's no such thing as a white male, non-vet card. They did away with them in the 1970s.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> Boston def does it's own thing, im 170 on the list and I have not recieved a card yet.....


Mmp1 you must be a vet then right?

I dont know how true the 400 card thing is but if they didnt even get to all the vets who is getting all these cards?


----------



## BPD3352

*Re: Who Got Cards?*



WaterPistola said:


> YEAH! any civilian honkys get cards yet?


 :L:


----------



## hunter617

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

SoloBession what town did you get a card for? and if boston what score did you get on the test


----------



## SolObsession

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



hunter617 said:


> SoloBession what town did you get a card for? and if boston what score did you get on the test


 Pittsfield. I am one of those people that live past Exit 3 on the Pike...yeah it does go further...into NY actually! HAHA Anyway, I am a white, non-vet score 10. Good luck out east.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: Cards Now...What's Next?*

Okay, so does ANYONE know what happens next...after you recieve a card and go to the city hall to sign a few papers???


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> 400 cards for boston means at least 200 positions by the CS formula? or does Boston do its own thing?


Unfortunately..they estimated number of people in the next class is going to be only around 80...which in my opinion..sucks. I could've swore they needed more cops than that.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> Mmp1 you must be a vet then right?
> 
> I dont know how true the 400 card thing is but if they didnt even get to all the vets who is getting all these cards?


No I am not a vet, I scored 10 on the test, I am177 for boston now, and i have not recieved a card......


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i remember back before the CS test, there was headlines and articles about Boston in dire need of officers and blah blah blah, record numbers of people signed up for the CS test...and they only need 80?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

anyone know how many clases they are going to put on?


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

yes they advertised that way so that they can get lots of good candidates. My friend is a civilian got a 9 like me and boston resident as well. he got a card and has interview today. they needed spanish speaking list and he got on


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

all because they can speak spanish doesnt make them a good cop.....


----------



## BPD110

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> all because they can speak spanish doesnt make them a good cop.....


Si


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

como se dice?


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

CHICwithBADGE es muy estupido...


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> all because they can speak spanish doesnt make them a good cop.....


While I agree with the aformentioned statement, I do feel that you fail to see the bigger picture.

In a perfect world everyone in America would speak fluent english. For this scenario, however, we'll be making the harsh trek back to reality.

City "A" needs to hire a police officer to patrol it's citizens, many of whom speak only spanish, and have opted not to assimilate into the "US culture".

Candidates Jackson, and Hernandez are both vying for a position with the PD of city "A".

Now, let's add a bit of twist to this scenario. Candidate Jackson scored a line 10 on the written exam, while candidate Hernandez only scored a line 8. However, candidate Hernandez is both fluent in spanish, and was raised in the hispanic culture.

Now given ONLY the information provided thus far, who would be the most logical choice to receive a notice for possible employment?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well put officer Hernandez in part of the city like west roxbury or southie and and then I guess he's useless, tests should go by scores and how you do in the interview, not if your raised in a foriegn culture....


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> well put officer Hernandez in part of the city like west roxbury or southie and and then I guess he's useless, tests should go by scores and how you do in the interview, not if your raised in a foriegn culture....


How is he useless? I never wrote that Hernandez spoke only spanish.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ProudAmerican said:


> While I agree with the aformentioned statement, I do feel that you fail to see the bigger picture.
> 
> In a perfect world everyone in America would speak fluent english. For this scenario, however, we'll be making the harsh trek back to reality.
> 
> City "A" needs to hire a police officer to patrol it's citizens, many of whom speak only spanish, and have opted not to assimilate into the "US culture".
> 
> Candidates Jackson, and Hernandez are both vying for a position with the PD of city "A".
> 
> Now, let's add a bit of twist to this scenario. Candidate Jackson scored a line 10 on the written exam, while candidate Hernandez only scored a line 8. However, candidate Hernandez is both fluent in spanish, and was raised in the hispanic culture.
> 
> Now given ONLY the information provided thus far, who would be the most logical choice to receive a notice for possible employment?


Using your logic then *every* cop should speak Spanish.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Using your logic then *every* cop should speak Spanish.


More and more of them are having enough trouble speaking english


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Using your logic then *every* cop should speak Spanish.


How so? Are police officers there to serve and protect those who only speak english? If not, then why wouldn't it be logical for their force to reflect the demographic in which they serve? Many in City "A" speak spanish, not all of them. So all police officers are not required to speak spanish. However, if you have few spanish speaking officers and you come across candidates Jackson and Hernandez, who would bring the most to the table?


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



ProudAmerican said:


> How so? Are police officers there to serve and protect those who only speak english? If not, then why wouldn't it be logical for their force to reflect the demographic in which they serve? Many in City "A" speak spanish, not all of them. So all police officers are not required to speak spanish. However, if you have few spanish speaking officers and you come across candidates Jackson and Hernandez, who would bring the most to the table?


I'll tell you how so...

There are neighborhoods with Italian speaking residents and I don't see any Italian speaking officers bypassing anyone else.

There are neighborhoods with Portuguese speaking residents and I don't see any Portuguese speaking officers bypassing anyone else.

I happen to speak a foreign language and it has helped me out over the years. But I guess *my* foreign language wasn't good enough because it didn't put me ahead of anyone else.

It's only* certain *foreign foreign languages that seem to be of value.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

thank you 94c and kwflatbed I agree with you 100%


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> I'll tell you how so...
> 
> There are neighborhoods with Italian speaking residents and I don't see any Italian speaking officers bypassing anyone else.
> 
> There are neighborhoods with Portuguese speaking residents and I don't see any Portuguese speaking officers bypassing anyone else.
> 
> I happen to speak a foreign language and it has helped me out over the years. But I guess *my* foreign language wasn't good enough because it didn't put me ahead of anyone else.
> 
> It's only* certain *foreign foreign languages that seem to be of value.


Again you've not answered the initial question I've asked, but instead have chosen to take an emotional approach towards it. I will add that you are wrong in assuming that only hispanics benefit from the fact that they speak a foreign language.

I personally know of one officer that received an interview card because he spoke Cantonese. I also know of another officer whom initially received a card for Framingham because he was fluent in Portuguese.

NYC for example tend look closely a candidates who speak Russian, Spanish, Chinese, Farsi, Yidish, and even Italian, when hiring for their force. So I fail to see where you were driving at.

You've stated that you speak a foreign language that your PD did not find that valueable. What is the language that you speak? Is there a huge populace that only speak said language? If so, then I see no reason why it would not have benefited you in becoming a police officer.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

on this topic of speaking a foreign language....Do you have to speak, write and read a foreign language in order to get preference, or just speak it? and if so who tests you mass human resources or the local PD you are applying for?
thanks


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



mikeyv7712 said:


> on this topic of speaking a foreign language....Do you have to speak, write and read a foreign language in order to get preference, or just speak it? and if so who tests you mass human resources or the local PD you are applying for?
> thanks


You do not get preference per say, but if a PD is looking to hire 1 Russian speaking officer they would bypass everyone on the list and go straight to those that indicated they are fluent in Russian.

At one point during the hiring process you would be tested on your proficiency in the language you claim to be fluent in, by the hiring PD. The test usually consists of someone whom is also fluent in the same language quizzing you on police scenarios that you may only answer in the language you claim to speak. I hope that answered your question.


----------



## cpd909

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

does any one know how a non-resident non-vet get near the top of the list of a civil service town with res. pref.? On the list a new name added today with another town next to his name, ahead of a dozen residents.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



cpd909 said:


> does any one know how a non-resident non-vet get near the top of the list of a civil service town with res. pref.? On the list a new name added today with another town next to his name, ahead of a dozen residents.


Probably a survivor (father or mother died LOD); they go to the top of every list, and rightfully so.


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The town next to your name isn't always your residency. Remember you only have to live in said town a year prior to the exam to claim residency preference. Therefore that person you speak of on the top of the list probably does have residency preference but has since moved and the town next to his/her name is where they currently reside.

Oh and I forgot to mention if they are a non-vet then said town may do the first and then every fourth name as a minority. If they had a parent killed in LOD there will be a code also 402A/B if I'm not mistaken. Oh and then there is that other code 534 or something that means they went to court and won a discrimination suit from the 2005 test were they may have gotten a 70 and now they get to go to the top of the list(without having to take the 2007 exam)!!


----------



## cpd909

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

thanks, he is ranked third overall, and further down in the teens there are neighboring towns on there as a residence. However, if you live in the town a year prior, then move out of town; why put down the other town if you move after the test. If you are a child of a fallen officer, you are ranked by score no matter what town you put down as first choice?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



cpd909 said:


> why put down the other town if you move after the test.


cause residency puts you pretty close to the top of lists......


----------



## okie317

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Because you have to give HRD your updated address if you want to get a card! But your residency doesn't change. As long as it says resident, the actual city/town next to their name is irrelavent.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



cpd909 said:


> If you are a child of a fallen officer, you are ranked by score no matter what town you put down as first choice?


They go to the top of the lists for whatever cities & towns they listed as their preferences. It doesn't matter if the deceased parent is a police officer or firefighter; the children go to the top of both exam lists.


----------



## jgreen902

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

White guy, no vet status, 9.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

*hey non vet- 177 for boston, got online notice that I am on the Certification list today....*


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

congrats man


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Signed the book for Boston on friday, does any anyone what the next step is?


----------



## HPD22

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The next step is Orientation.


----------



## nrml

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hello All,

Newbie here.. I'm just curious to know if you guys know of any cities/towns that are in need of spanish speaking officers.

Hispanic Male, Married, Child, CS #6.


----------



## Guest

*Changing Town Preferencs*

I have been reading this message board for a while, but have not seen my question asked or answered (though I might be missing it). I took the CS test in May, and am currently ranked 74th in my town of residence, and 167th and 659th in two Boston suburbs, as well as in the 2800's on the MBTA list. Here are my questions:

If I were to switch my town choices (the 167 and 659), when I choose another town, is there a way to know approx. where I'd stand, since I can only currently see the lists for the towns I have selected?

Also, If I were to switch, is it possible to switch back to the town I was already on the list for? And would I end up in the approx. the same spot?

Basically I am looking for some advice, as I don't think I stand much of a chance with any of these towns right now, but figured I'd leave the 74th position on my town of residence alsone, since that seems to be my best chance.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Changing Town Preferencs*

The way the online system seems to work now is that you can change your preferences as many times as you want. I personally think its a good idea to change at least one for a town you think you have a better shot in. Unfortunately, there isn't a way to tell where you would stand prior to actually making the change. It will update the next business day so just change it and if you don't like the result change it back.

As far as what happens if a city or town requests a certified list and you add them after they request it I am not sure (maybe someone here knows) but I would assume if you're within the two weeks or what ever the response date is you should still get a card.

Good luck man


----------



## jmac572

*Number of people pulled from list*

I just got my card in the mail today and went online to check issued certifications webpage... they sent cards to 57 people for 8 possitions in a small town on the south shore, is this normal? i thought they only pulled twice the number they were hiring plus one, which would be 17, im just wondering if i could be reading the issued certifications page wrong. thanks


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Actually, I bet they're doing exactly what you suspect they are. Sending out alot of cards for few positions. MBTA sent out a ton of cards for 14 (rumor is even less) positions, Quincy sent out 6 cards for 1 position. With the number of applicants, and unfortunately the quality of alot of them, departments can afford to sift through the pile and sometimes need to.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



SargeLorenzo said:


> Actually, I bet they're doing exactly what you suspect they are. Sending out alot of cards for few positions. MBTA sent out a ton of cards for 14 (rumor is even less) positions, Quincy sent out 6 cards for 1 position. With the number of applicants, and unfortunately the quality of alot of them, departments can afford to sift through the pile and sometimes need to.


You may be right, but one of the BG Det said that only about 100 or something cards went out with next class starting around March and about 24 making the class.


----------



## 94c

*Re: Number of people pulled from list*



jmac572 said:


> I just got my card in the mail today and went online to check issued certifications webpage... they sent cards to 57 people for 8 possitions in a small town on the south shore, is this normal? i thought they only pulled twice the number they were hiring plus one, which would be 17, im just wondering if i could be reading the issued certifications page wrong. thanks


They have to give you "X" number of days to sign up saying you'll accept the position. How about the people that say screw it and never show up?

Then they would have to repeat the process over and over again. Wasted months would go by wondering if people wanted the job or not.

By having a "mass mailing" they can get all the cards out and then have a good sized pool to deal with the no shows, criminals, and applications with lies.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Heres what I was told....
If there are 3 openings and you have the 2xn+1 = equation.... total of 7 applicants....

If there are 6 people in band 10, those 6 get a card, but you still have the +1 to factor in, so you jump down to band 9 that has 26 people in it....well instead of picking 1 person, all 26 get a card....Its suppose to allow the a bigger applicant pool to choose from....


----------



## Strideright

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Good luck to all who took the test.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Foxy85 said:


> Heres what I was told....
> If there are 3 openings and you have the 2xn+1 = equation.... total of 7 applicants....
> 
> If there are 6 people in band 10, those 6 get a card, but you still have the +1 to factor in, so you jump down to band 9 that has 26 people in it....well instead of picking 1 person, all 26 get a card....Its suppose to allow the a bigger applicant pool to choose from....


that too...


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Foxy85 said:


> Heres what I was told....
> If there are 3 openings and you have the 2xn+1 = equation.... total of 7 applicants....
> 
> If there are 6 people in band 10, those 6 get a card, but you still have the +1 to factor in, so you jump down to band 9 that has 26 people in it....well instead of picking 1 person, all 26 get a card....Its suppose to allow the a bigger applicant pool to choose from....


Well now, that certainly brightens my holidays a bit. It potentially puts a cusp candidate right in the thick of the hunt.


----------



## wryman

*Re: Number of people pulled from list*



jmac572 said:


> I just got my card in the mail today and went online to check issued certifications webpage... they sent cards to 57 people for 8 possitions in a small town on the south shore, is this normal? i thought they only pulled twice the number they were hiring plus one, which would be 17, im just wondering if i could be reading the issued certifications page wrong. thanks


*THE CERTIFICATION*

When a vacancy requisition is filed by the Appointing Authority with the Human Resources Division, a list of candidates is forwarded to the Appointing Authority. This list is called a certification.

The number of names sent out on a certification is based on the number of vacancies reported to the Human Resources Division on the requisition, Personnel Administration Rule .09 requires that the certification contain enough names to reflect *AT LEAST* twice the number of vacancies plus 1 (2n + 1). The Human Resources Division *USUALLY* *CERTIFIES* *NAMES* *IN* *EXCESS* of the minimum number to insure adequate response from applicants on the list.

The certification is mailed to the Appointing Authority whose name and address appear on the municipality's requisition. An original list and one copy are forwarded to the Appointing Authority. The heading of the certification summarizes primary information about the position; that is, the number and type of vacancies, the name and address of the Appointing Authority, and a statement of any required licenses which the applicant must present at the time of the interview. The Appointing Authority should take a few moments to review this information to insure its accuracy when the certification is received.

The last page of the certification contains in the lower left-hand corner the date by which the signed certification and appointments must be returned to the Human Resources Division. All processing of applicants should be completed by that date; if the Appointing Authority finds that, due to unusual circumstances, the certification cannot be returned by the due date, a written request for extension must be forwarded to the Human Resources Division, signed by the Appointing Authority and stating the reason for the delay and the length of time which will be required for its completion. Extension requests are subject to the approval of the Personnel Administrator.

At the time that the certification is mailed to the Appointing Authority, interview notices are mailed by this department to all those applicants whose names appear on the certification. The notice tells applicants to whom and where they must report to sign the certification if they wish to be considered for appointment; this information is drawn from the requisition submitted bythe community. Applicants are given a specific date by which they must respond.

If the person identified as interviewer is different from the Appointing Authority, the Appointing Authority should provide the interviewer with the certification package immediately upon its receipt, to insure that applicants will have access to a list to sign when they report for interview.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

what are the odds of a town sending out another cert list, almost everyone would have to decline from the first list right?


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> what are the odds of a town sending out another cert list, almost everyone would have to decline from the first list right?


If the town does not get the minimum number of applicants, I would imagine they would. Hence the reason why they add more than the x2+1 required...


----------



## honor12900

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I just got a card from Lynn. That brightens my Christmas. Good luck to all of you who got cards and are waiting for one.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



wryman said:


> If the town does not get the minimum number of applicants, I would imagine they would. Hence the reason why they add more than the x2+1 required...


yeah but if they only did the x2+1, and found no applicants, do you think they would only take that many apps? and take their chances or would sending out more cards make more sense? either way no card for me....yet


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> yeah but if they only did the x2+1, and found no applicants, do you think they would only take that many apps? and take their chances or would sending out more cards make more sense? either way no card for me....yet


Honestly, the system is so F'd up, I have NO idea! X2+1 is only the MIN. number a town or city MUST have on a Cert. List.
After reading Jmac's post, they obviously can ask for as many canidates as they want.



jmac572 said:


> I just got my card in the mail today and went online to check issued certifications webpage... they sent cards to 57 people for 8 possitions in a small town on the south shore, is this normal? i thought they only pulled twice the number they were hiring plus one, which would be 17, im just wondering if i could be reading the issued certifications page wrong. thanks


Hmmm...It sounds like the Chief's nephew might be way down the list...


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

anyone know how long it take to get a letter from Boston after you sign the book?


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> anyone know how long it take to get a letter from Boston after you sign the book?


Once you signed the book, you should have been given a date for orientation?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I signed the book on the 14th of dec, the 26th was the last day you could sign, but was never given a date for orientation...


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> I signed the book on the 14th of dec, the 26th was the last day you could sign, but was never given a date for orientation...


when i signed headquarters said they would send packet after the holidays


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The way it was explained to me, I am currently assigned to Background Investigations for New Bedford, is that when a Police Department would hire we went down the list based on scores. So when they want ten, I go down the list by the higher scores (Veterans first, of course) and I hire what I need. When I get the number they need, I stop. Now with the banding they will send out cards to the entire band, I do backgrounds on the entire band, and the Police Department chooses the best applicants in that band. As most of us know, plenty of book smart Officer's aren't nearly as good as there job as others are. So this banding system is supposed to help us in hiring the best Applicant even if the better Applicant scored one point lower than someone else.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



MacailaDoyon said:


> The way it was explained to me, I am currently assigned to Background Investigations for New Bedford, is that when a Police Department would hire we went down the list based on scores. So when they want ten, I go down the list by the higher scores (Veterans first, of course) and I hire what I need. When I get the number they need, I stop. Now with the banding they will send out cards to the entire band, I do backgrounds on the entire band, and the Police Department chooses the best applicants in that band. As most of us know, plenty of book smart Officer's aren't nearly as good as there job as others are. So this banding system is supposed to help us in hiring the best Applicant even if the better Applicant scored one point lower than someone else.


The system has been explained by myself, MacailaDoyon, and a few others.....stop asking the same questions over again, stop being lazy, and go back and re-read some of the posts.....

All in vain though, three pages down the road, some no0b will ask how they go about hiring and what the 2x+1 mean with the banding system....

Too many dolts on this site....


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

MacailaDoyon how many is New Bedford looking to hire? If that is something you are allowed to tell us.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Foxy85 said:


> Too many dolts on this site....


My, my....how salty we are, and not even on the job yet.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Does anyone know if the 2n+1 still applies to the banding system?

If I'm pretty good at guitar hero on Xbox will that move me up in the band?

Where do auxiliaries fit into the band?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Does anyone know if the 2n+1 still applies to the banding system?
> 
> If I'm pretty good at guitar hero on Xbox will that move me up in the band?
> 
> Where do auxiliaries fit into the band?


I have to chuckle your list is growing


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> MacailaDoyon how many is New Bedford looking to hire? If that is something you are allowed to tell us.


Non-Spanish speaking need not apply.

See you in late 2008 or more likely 2009.

But then again, when you have to go as far as Long Island New York looking for suitable candidates, anythings possible...


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Non-Spanish speaking need not apply.
> 
> See you in late 2008 or more likely 2009.
> 
> But then again, when you have to go as far as Long Island New York looking for suitable candidates, anythings possible...


Figured as much was just wondering.

Wow really Long Island figured there would have been more spanish speaking people around here who took the test. I know my friend either had or has his interview coming up.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Does anyone know if the 2n+1 still applies to the banding system?
> 
> If I'm pretty good at guitar hero on Xbox will that move me up in the band?
> 
> Where do auxiliaries fit into the band?


LoL....


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

any boston resident with a 10 who signed for boston get a packet in the mail yet?
thanks


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

mikeyv I signed on Dec 14th, im still waiting for the packet too, hopefully it comes soon......


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> MacailaDoyon how many is New Bedford looking to hire? If that is something you are allowed to tell us.


We are currently hiring Spanish speaking only. We have an academy of 6 going in next week, and they want to hire 14 more (Spanish). We won't find 14 qualified, probably more like 6 or so. So that will leave 8 spots open. If we don't fill what they want, I am not sure if they will start at the top of the list to start filling in the empty slots or wait on them.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



kevindubay00 said:


> Wow really Long Island figured there would have been more spanish speaking people around here who took the test.


Some couldn't get paroled in time for the interview while others haven't posted bail yet...


----------



## kevindubay00

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



94c said:


> Some couldn't get paroled in time for the interview while others haven't posted bail yet...


Lol that's what my friend said they were having a hard time with, he was like not to be rasist but most spanish people don't pass the BG check.

He should be good though never been in any trouble that I know of so best of luck to him.

Hopefully join him someday, actually signed up for Spanish classes today not that it will help anytime soon.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

got some good news today, my town is finally calling for the list


----------



## Matt23

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> got some good news today, my town is finally calling for the list


good luck!!


----------



## hunter617

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What town is that WaterPistola? Also i was told that Boston Police will be putting a class on in may and another in october did anyone else hear this?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> got some good news today, my town is finally calling for the list


Ditto here!

? Does anyone know if the card is sent out in the mail before CS updates the "Applicant issued certification" section of the HRD standings website? Thanks


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hello guys...... I got a card in the mail today for the City of Brockton. I am a Boston resident, civilian with a 9 band. They are looking to hire 8 full-time officers. Does anyone know how many cards they sent out.... How is the list called... My name is half way down the list I have no Idea how many people got a card. Does everybody on the list get a card. I speak capeverdean creole maybe they need that..

I got a card and it says " this is an appointment interview for 8 police officers" Please Report in person to Chief at Brockton PD on, or Before Jan 23.
I have one question, Is that a real interview or is this when I go and sign the card accepting or decline the offer?
Help me please thanks.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yahoo, I'm on the list in my town! I thought this day would never come!


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

wouldn't you be on the list regardless? or is this a dig at someone?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> wouldn't you be on the list regardless? or is this a dig at someone?


Negative, my bad. What I mean is the Certification List, meaning the town/city has called for a list from CS to fill vacancies. In short, the card is in the mail.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well i saw in the town paper that the chief has called for the list, but i'm not on the cert list...not yet at least? maybe not ever.


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> well i saw in the town paper that the chief has called for the list, but i'm not on the cert list...not yet at least? maybe not ever.


? How far down the list are you and do you know how many open positions there are?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Has anyone that signed for Boston in December heard anything or know what's going on?


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

My supervisor signed the card in december (Boston) he went to the interview with detectives and he his completing his application packet...
I think he turned them in already because I know he only had two weeks to get all the papers needed.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> Has anyone that signed for Boston in December heard anything or know what's going on?


No, but I think that's a good thing.


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mmp1*
_Has anyone that signed for Boston in December heard anything or know what's going on?_



Boston24 said:


> No, but I think that's a good thing.


I haven't heard anything either, but I know 2 guys who were going through the recruiting process and got rejection letters from BPD.


----------



## jb250

*Civil service Post cards*

Has anyone recieved their postcard from one or more of the citys in which one applied for.


----------



## hawkeyz77

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

any one on a Randolph Cert list?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: Civil service Post cards*



jb250 said:


> Has anyone recieved their postcard from one or more of the citys in which one applied for.


I got mine on Wednesday, signed the book and got my application & background information packet on Thursday and collapsed today.


----------



## Boston24

*Re: Civil service Post cards*



Rocco39 said:


> I got mine on Wednesday, signed the book and got my application & background information packet on Thursday and collapsed today.


Haha!..yea it is alot of info and paperwork you gotta get together. Its essentially your whole life's info in a week.


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Score Band 8*

Anyone know when, and will Boston PD ever get to band score 8 applicants?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i thought you said you got a card cause you were on a language list?


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I never said I got a card. I wish I did. I am still waiting for a card. Anyone know when, and if Boston PD will ever get to score band 8 resident?


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

good luck, I am Boston res, non vet- scored a 10 and got my card Dec 13th, and havent heard anything since, they will prob get to the 8's in a year


----------



## MVS

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



MacailaDoyon said:


> The way it was explained to me, I am currently assigned to Background Investigations for New Bedford, is that when a Police Department would hire we went down the list based on scores. So when they want ten, I go down the list by the higher scores (Veterans first, of course) and I hire what I need. When I get the number they need, I stop. Now with the banding they will send out cards to the entire band, I do backgrounds on the entire band, and the Police Department chooses the best applicants in that band. As most of us know, plenty of book smart Officer's aren't nearly as good as there job as others are. So this banding system is supposed to help us in hiring the best Applicant even if the better Applicant scored one point lower than someone else.


That's the same way it was explained to me. Sounds like a boat load of more work for you Background Investigators! But better opportunity for everyone (the PD and applicants). Also explains what other's here posted, i.e. 57 cards for 8 positions. Sounds like an entire score band or two.


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Welll they call people according to what they need.
I am a boston resident, civilian and scored 9. NO CARDS YET.My boss speaks spanish, civilian and scored 9 has done the interview already and he is just waiting for investigators to check is house.

I think in the end the people with lower scores will benefit the most in this system. I say this because as they call the band of higher scores and they dump lots of people, in the end, when they exaust the list they have to take what they have left which will the be lower scores.

For example, in my band there are 400 people who have to be called all at once. Few will advance and the rest will be out of the list ( this is just my opinion). So based on that, I think the guys with lower scores will have to get in because there won't be many to choose from UNLESS MORE PEOPLE SCORED LOW ON THE TEST. I AM THINKING THAT MOST PEOPLE DID WELL ON THE TEST.

If you disagree PM me so I can hear your opinion.
Thanks,


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



cvboy said:


> I think in the end the people with lower scores will benefit the most in this system. I say this because as they call the band of higher scores and they dump lots of people, in the end, when they exaust the list they have to take what they have left which will the be lower scores.


so you think they will just settle? I don't know about that, the whole point of the CS test is to get the best applicants for the job. They even revamped it in order to afford them the opportunity of interviewing individuals without skipping over higher candidates...which sounds political to me.


----------



## hunter617

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I was told by several people that Boston Police Department is going to put a class on in May(which is true). That class will be all tens, and people that can speak a different language. The second class is suppose to go in November(all nines and eights) directly after the May class. Boston got the funding (from what i am told) to put on at least 4 classes from this test maybe 5.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Cvboy that is the dumbest thing I have ever heard "I think in the end the people with lower scores will benefit the most in this system. I say this because as they call the band of higher scores and they dump lots of people, in the end, when they exaust the list they have to take what they have left which will the be lower scores". 

Yeah that sounds good, people with the lowest scores will benefit the most.....what are you delusional ?


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I heard Worcester called the first 70 names....I heard they are dumping guys left and right for background issues....A buddy of mine that coaches soccer with a W.P.D. BI said they might get to about 200 - 250....

Thats third hand knowledge though....

Next class will be about 28 guys...


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I just think they are dumping too many people and so quickly simply because they have to call the entire band even if they only need on person in that band. Let's hope that I am wrong.....don't forget that people that starts the process and don't get it are out of the list.


----------



## Redleg13D

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

how long after an active certification does one get a card?

I'm asking becuase I'm finally on an active certification online, but have not gotten the postcard yet.


----------



## cvboy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

it should be in the mail. congrats...what town/city are you in?


----------



## 1justice

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Patience and determenation, and faith for what you truly want will prevail. DON'T QUIT !!!!


----------



## SargeLorenzo

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Redleg13D said:


> I'm asking becuase I'm finally on an active certification online, but have not gotten the postcard yet.


Don't tell me the mean streets of Westwood are finally gonna get a fresh officer?! It shouldn't be an issue with that town. Kidding Redleg, I'm a former Westwoodite. Good luck wherever it is.


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

any boston resident 10s get a packet in the mail from the bpd yet?


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



cvboy said:


> I just think they are dumping too many people and so quickly simply because they have to call the entire band even if they only need on person in that band. Let's hope that I am wrong.....don't forget that people that starts the process and don't get it are out of the list.


That's a negatron! You only come off the list after you've been hired. If the dept fails to hire you this does not mean you are taken off the list.


----------



## 94c

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Redleg13D said:


> how long after an active certification does one get a card?
> 
> I'm asking becuase I'm finally on an active certification online, but have not gotten the postcard yet.


If the department's not hiring, you're not getting a card.



cvboy said:


> I just think they are dumping too many people and so quickly simply because they have to call the entire band even if they only need on person in that band. Let's hope that I am wrong.....don't forget that people that starts the process and don't get it are out of the list.


you are wrong...


----------



## Guest

*Police Openings*

Anyone know any cities or towns that are hiering a lot of cops soon??


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

an educated guess may be a big city like Boston or Worcester


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Muscles879 said:


> Anyone know any cities or towns that are hiering a lot of cops soon??


New York, Los Angelos, Houston, Dallas, Miami, Chicago, etc.... are hiring lots of cops and SOON!


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

LOL figures they only went to the first 70. I'm LITERALLY number 71 on the list. 



Foxy85 said:


> I heard Worcester called the first 70 names....I heard they are dumping guys left and right for background issues....A buddy of mine that coaches soccer with a W.P.D. BI said they might get to about 200 - 250....
> 
> Thats third hand knowledge though....
> 
> Next class will be about 28 guys...


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

They will get to you then if that is the case....sit tight....


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

yeah i've decided that my town decided not to send many cards out, town paper said they calling for list a month ago, im 10th on the list so...7 cards probably went out for 3 spots.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Anyone from Boston who signed in Dec. get anything or know what the hell is going on?


----------



## mikeyv7712

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

i know Mmp1 the wait continues


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

My BI made an unexpected visit to my house last night, the wife and I were running around straightening up and cleaning before he got there. He also went to my neighbors houses too and grilled them about me as well. YET the wait goes on. Today he's going to be contacting my work; both the boss and HR. 
Thing is, there is still no guarantee that i'll get an interview. I'm chill but the wife is grumbling about how long the process is and how they keep you in the dark.

All I can say to rest of you is hang tight, be hopeful but not overconfident and keep in the back of your heads that you could be going through the same thing this time next year. Not a pleasant thought I know, but you have to be realistic too!


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Where is this for...Worcester?



Rocco39 said:


> My BI made an unexpected visit to my house last night, the wife and I were running around straightening up and cleaning before he got there. He also went to my neighbors houses too and grilled them about me as well. YET the wait goes on. Today he's going to be contacting my work; both the boss and HR.
> Thing is, there is still no guarantee that i'll get an interview. I'm chill but the wife is grumbling about how long the process is and how they keep you in the dark.
> 
> All I can say to rest of you is hang tight, be hopeful but not overconfident and keep in the back of your heads that you could be going through the same thing this time next year. Not a pleasant thought I know, but you have to be realistic too!


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Rocco39 said:


> My BI made an unexpected visit to my house last night, the wife and I were running around straightening up and cleaning before he got there. He also went to my neighbors houses too and grilled them about me as well. YET the wait goes on. Today he's going to be contacting my work; both the boss and HR.
> Thing is, there is still no guarantee that i'll get an interview. I'm chill but the wife is grumbling about how long the process is and how they keep you in the dark.
> 
> All I can say to rest of you is hang tight, be hopeful but not overconfident and keep in the back of your heads that you could be going through the same thing this time next year. Not a pleasant thought I know, but you have to be realistic too!


Yea I agree. My BI came on Wednesday, but as you said there still is no gaurantee of an interview. But if I have to go through the process again this time next year I will. In the end it will be worth it.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

JUST got the call a few hours ago....whew!


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



L4G81 said:


> JUST got the call a few hours ago....whew!


Thats great...what they say?


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Just that orientation will be next Saturday....make sure to bring two black pens and be there at a specific time... sharp. 



Boston24 said:


> Thats great...what they say?


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a 8 on the CS. I know its going to be a long time before I see a card if at all. How long does it take for a PD to get to the 8 band? That is if they do...


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

it all depends on what towns you chose, small town as a resident you may have a chance.


----------



## 4233

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

if a city is looking to put on three, who gets cards?? does it go vet, 10 and nine. Or if the vet pool is say 10 do just the vets get cards?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



4233 said:


> if a city is looking to put on three, who gets cards?? does it go vet, 10 and nine. Or if the vet pool is say 10 do just the vets get cards?


The formula is 2+1n, which means 2 cards for every position plus 1 more card or in this case 7 cards should go out for the 3 spots. However if there are any ties in those first 10 vets then it is entirely possible that all 10 will get a card. My understanding is that they will not go to the non-vets unless they burn through all ten vets (disqualified for failing the background check,etc.) in which case they'd move to the resident non-vets starting with the 10's. Again it is possible that more names than are necessary could be pulled depending on the number of ties in the band.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Rocco39 said:


> The formula is 2+1n, which means 2 cards for every position plus 1 more card or in this case 7 cards should go out for the 3 spots. However if there are any ties in those first 10 vets then it is entirely possible that all 10 will get a card. My understanding is that they will not go to the non-vets unless they burn through all ten vets (disqualified for failing the background check,etc.) in which case they'd move to the resident non-vets starting with the 10's. Again it is possible that more names than are necessary could be pulled depending on the number of ties in the band.


Algebra wasn't my best subject either.........

Just busting your ass....Don't get mad.....We all knew what you meant...


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Foxy85 said:


> Algebra wasn't my best subject either.........
> 
> Just busting your ass....Don't get mad.....We all knew what you meant...


Yeow, tough crowd! correction/amplification; 2n + 1


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

does anyone know how to get your selective service number for the police? the site number does not work


----------



## Boston24

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> does anyone know how to get your selective service number for the police? the site number does not work


You have to go online and register, I believe, and you will be given one.


----------



## paulgta

*Taunton Police*

Anyone know if Taunton is hiring?? i also put down norton, west brigewater, and mansfield what you guys know about them???


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

They are towns in SE Mass


----------



## Guest

*Re: Marks Sent*

:baby21: 


soxrock75 said:


> I got a 9 which is like a 93-99 or something like that. But, I'm ranked 334 in the rankings. Anyone else take the exam and passed? If so, did you get a card yet?
> 
> I am hoping that there are score bands from 1-10, with 10 being vets, dvets etc. and 9 being the first band of civilians???


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I would like to know which cities and towns have actually begun calling for people off lists. If you could just list a town or city where you have become "certified" I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> I would like to know which cities and towns have actually begun calling for people off lists. If you could just list a town or city where you have become "certified" I would appreciate it. Thanks


WaterPistola I know people that have been called for Boston, Brookline, Peabody and MBTA.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

thanks Mmp1, I'll add in Chelsea, which I should have done before


----------



## KSFOLEY04

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Is there any hiring going on??? Im a vet with a 10 and havent even gotten a sniff of an offer yet??? Im a little disappointed in the process.


----------



## HELPMe

*Re: Civil service exam scores?*

It takes around 3-4 months after you take the exam to get your score. (atleast my experience)

I wouldnt worry about getting hired anytime soon. Unless your a vet.... keep dreaming.


----------



## bmwmccop

*Re: Civil service exam scores?*

According to the website the scores will be released 90 days after the test date . The earliest you will find out your score is the end of September give or take a few days .. Good Luck !


----------



## Eagle31

*Re: Civil service exam scores?*

I was under the impression that they were trying to rush this set of scores out since they are combining these results with last years list.


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: Civil service exam scores?*

I took last years and it took about 6 months or so to get our results. They tell you your going to get the results and then they change the date and when that date comes they change it again and again and again. If you have no patience, you better get some quick!


----------



## BlueBlood

*Re: Civil service exam scores?*

I've taken the past three CSEs and they pretty much put out the scores whenever they feel like it. Personal advice, don't expect them any time before September.


----------



## po-904

*Selecting from the List*

I was wondering if anyone knew how people would be selecting from the list as it pertains to the new banded scoring system.

i.e., hypothetically, say a large town has 50 people who are all tied in score band 10, all have residency, are all either vets/non-vets, etc. (tied in every respect), and the town is hiring 5 people, how would they decide who to send the cards to among those 50? Or since everyone is exactly tied in band 10, would they have to send cards to all 50 people?


----------



## 7MPOC

*Re: Selecting from the List*

All 50 get a card, and the city/town get pick the 5 they want, its not considered a bypass if they select the last 5. The names are listed alphabetically.


----------



## batedog

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The scores from Junes exam should be out within the next 2 weeks. But then again I remeber what happened last time


----------



## MB720

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

non-vet, scored a 9, i didn't do as well as i hoped but will probably take it again next year.


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Wow, what a relief, I scored a 10 on last years exam, and just found out I scored a 10 from June 28's exam. Also have vet status. Had to take it again because I had broken-time in residency. Hopefully works out for me this time.


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I would love too see my results but I keep getting this error....

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Driverserror '80004005'
[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]Cannot open database requested in login 'HRD'. Login fails. /standings/applicantLogin.asp, line 41


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well I guess retaking the exam helped me out, but I wanted that 10... 
9 Non Vet


----------



## uspresident1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Hey it doesn't say on the notice of course but is a 10 the highest score or is it an 11 now like the fire?


----------



## DodgeRam

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

If you look at the notice you will recieve in the mail a 10 is 97-100. That is the highest score you can get.


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I just received my score for the Municipal Police Officer exam in the mail from HRD, it also came with a form that said the following:

1.If you took both the 2007 and 2008 exams, your 2008 exam result will replace your 2007 exam result.

2. In the spring of 2009, HRD will be administering *one* examination for the three state police officer titles: Municipal Police Officer, MBTA Transit Police Officer, and *State Trooper*.

3.If you are interested in becoming a *State Trooper*, you must take the 2009 exam.

4. If you are interested in becoming a Municipal or Transit Police Officer, you may opt not to take the 2009 exam, since your eglibility from the 2008 exam will continue until October 2010,

5. If you take both the 2008 and 2009 exams, your 2009 exam result will replace your 2008 exam result.

Information about the Municipal Police Officer, MBTA Transit Police Officer and State Trooper Examination will be available at the HRD website by Nov 1, 2008.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

ANOTHER exam in 2009???

I know Coupe Deval is hard up for money, but this is getting ridiculous. In case he hasn't noticed, no one is hiring right now.


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Now the time for questions.... does this mean that the SP will adopt CS hiring rules? Absolute preferences, scoring, etc. Any pure speculation out there?


----------



## 7MPOC

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



PBiddy35 said:


> Now the time for questions.... does this mean that the SP will adopt CS hiring rules? Absolute preferences, scoring, etc. Any pure speculation out there?


State Police are civil service, however they have there own hiring and recruitment process. I find it unlikely they will conform to the bizzare rules that apply to municipalities, if anything down the road sometime, municipalities will follow state police guidlines. Promotional exams for municipalities use the same principles that the state police use in original appointments, ie... points issued to vets after they have passed the test not absolute preference.


----------



## jdayala

*Re: Civil service exam scores?*

the scores for the 2008 police officer exam have been released...!!!!!


----------



## Badger66

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Holy Crap! A 10!


----------



## jdayala

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

whats ur score??

i got a 7......


----------



## K9unit83

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

scored an 8...im a little upset with it...hopefully will do better next year...do you guys think marking "undecided" on a few questions had any affect on my score?  hopefully speaking a second language will peek department's interest.


----------



## Oscar8

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I scored a 8. It seems a lot of people that I know that took the test got a 8 as well. 8 seems to be the most common score I guess... I really wanted a better score as I got a 8 on the '07 test but I had just moved so I couldnt claim residence in my town.


----------



## jdayala

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

honestly guys everything from 7 to 10 is a very good score...remember that they will be looking to other factors such as language, education, etc.....the scores are only 1 part of the whole process.......God is good...!

any one who applied for cambridge or somerville..??


----------



## SinePari

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Rob87 said:


> P.S. (Insert obligatory complaint about the MA test costing $100, and other states being barely more than the cost of gas to go to and from the testing site.)


Because they know if you're still interested in moving laterally to another town, sworn POs still have to take the test every 2 years to be eligible for civil service towns. $$$


----------



## D84117

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a 9, kinda wish was a 10 lol but i guess im happy with it, what everyone else get


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



LawMan3 said:


> And that whole thing sounds like it's gonna be a flustercuck :s


Probably by design; if there are enough complaints about scoring, who gets called, etc., the state can justify tossing out the entire exam.

Then they can have a new "improved" exam with another $100-$200 a pop going into the coffers of the commonwealth.


----------



## Easycustoms

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got an 8 also.


----------



## 7MPOC

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Delta784 said:


> Probably by design; if there are enough complaints about scoring, who gets called, etc., the state can justify tossing out the entire exam.
> 
> Then they can have a new "improved" exam with another $100-$200 a pop going into the coffers of the commonwealth.


Delta your forgetting one thing, First they will have to assign a committee to review the testing procedure and come up with a whole new design which ensures fair and equall testing. After they have spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on that we can expect to see a new test for a minimum of 150.00


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



jdayala said:


> honestly guys everything from 7 to 10 is a very good score...remember that they will be looking to other factors such as language, education, etc.....the scores are only 1 part of the whole process.......God is good...!
> 
> any one who applied for cambridge or somerville..??


7-10 good score? eh i think 9-10 would be a hiring score to be completely honest, but you are right they do look at language....vet status....legacy....


----------



## D84117

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

do they usally hire people first with the higher scores then in the lower scores start playing favs?


----------



## Rocco39

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I agonized over not retaking the test in June, stuck with the score I had from 07....and I GOT HIRED! YEAH FRIGGIN WHOOO!:rock:

This will also be the last time I post on masscops for sometime, for obvious reasons (perhaps not so obvious to some).

To the rest of you, good luck, be patient, keep the faith and DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



7MPOC said:


> Delta your forgetting one thing, First they will have to assign a committee to review the testing procedure and come up with a whole new design which ensures fair and equall testing. After they have spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on that we can expect to see a new test for a minimum of 150.00


If they planned on actually hiring anyone off the test they may do that. But Coupe Deval needs cash, and he needs it now. No time for committees or fair & equal tests.


----------



## wryman

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



D84117 said:


> do they usally hire people first with the higher scores then in the lower scores start playing favs?


When a town or city calls for a certified list, they have NO idea what you scored. The list only shows your name. Obviously you will be placed in the order of what you scored.


----------



## 4233

*Looking for clarification*

If a city or town is looking to hire 3 will they get the Vets tens and nines? If that is the case once the city or town has the three groups can they choose any three candidates from those groups or do they need to start with the vets and exhaust that group before getting the tens?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

congrats Rocco


----------



## Albundy

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a 6, do I stand a chance getting on?


----------



## Turbo1k

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I scored an 8. I really don't think its good enough to get on with but its what i scored.

How do you know where you rank on the list for a certain city. I'm hoping my 8 puts me in the top 50 for the FRPD but i won't hold my breath.

Steve


----------



## jdayala

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> 7-10 good score? eh i think 9-10 would be a hiring score to be completely honest, but you are right they do look at language....vet status....legacy....


For whay i've heard, a friend of mine told me the other night that there's a guy who scored 99 last year and when he called to the dep. to see whether they where hiring they told him that they are only hiring bilingual people........so i know what u r saying but keep that in mind....also my cousing got an 87 in 06 and shes working already...


----------



## D84117

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

what are the chances of getting hired if you got a 9? how many people scored 10? what band is the list currently on before the current test becomes part of it? I got a 9 and curios about my chances


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



jdayala said:


> For whay i've heard, a friend of mine told me the other night that there's a guy who scored 99 last year and when he called to the dep. to see whether they where hiring they told him that they are only hiring bilingual people........so i know what u r saying but keep that in mind....also my cousing got an 87 in 06 and shes working already...


 Civil Service


----------



## rocksr6

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I did get a 10 but that doesnt mean much these days! I have a feeling we will all be waiting a long time.


----------



## Mmp1

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

If you are a white male, non vet, and don't speak any other languages good luck if you didn't score a 10...


----------



## jdayala

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Mmp1 said:


> If you are a white male, non vet, and don't speak any other languages good luck if you didn't score a 10...


Mmp1 i agree with u....do u know how long it takes to be called after the list emerges


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

could be next day could be just before the list expires...with a 7 don't hold your breath. become an aux/reserve officer, join the military, learn a new language...DO something to help yourself


----------



## jdayala

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



WaterPistola said:


> could be next day could be just before the list expires...with a 7 don't hold your breath. become an aux/reserve officer, join the military, learn a new language...DO something to help yourself


well men honestly.....i think that it depends in what they r looking for.....because 9 or 10 r excellent scores...but theres more....beyond that...


----------



## Turbo1k

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Is there a way to see where you stand on a list for a certain department. I'm sure a 7 or 8 might place you pretty high on some of the lists and not so well on others.

Steve


----------



## cjbergeron13

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Turbo1k said:


> Is there a way to see where you stand on a list for a certain department. I'm sure a 7 or 8 might place you pretty high on some of the lists and not so well on others.
> 
> Steve


Civil service will establish a "list" for each town/city. Once the list has been established you will see where you are on the list for the cities/towns that you put down when you took the test. Just go to civil service's website and create an account and you can check check all your info online including where you stand on the list once it has been established. You can also change your cities/towns from there as well.


----------



## Diesel 564

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



rocksr6 said:


> I did get a 10 but that doesnt mean much these days! I have a feeling we will all be waiting a long time.


Don't give up hope rockstr6 a friend of mine who is a white non-vet got hired in his home town with a 10 so there is always hope..... plus I scored a 10 myself so that gives me something to stay positive about as well


----------



## jdayala

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Diesel 564 said:


> Don't give up hope rockstr6 a friend of mine who is a white non-vet got hired in his home town with a 10 so there is always hope..... plus I scored a 10 myself so that gives me something to stay positive about as well


This is the thing guys....it does not mean that if u r white they wont hire u...however the demand for vacants has increased which means that they will pick according to their needs....such as...bilingual if is the case, experience......age....good luck for all of us.

I talked to a sergeant at cambridge police and he told me that a score of 10 doesn't mean the r going to call, it gives u MORE chances though, but not a 100% sure. Like i said depends of what they need. God bless.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

well good luck in Cambridge


----------



## 4233

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I got a 10 and I have been a police officer for a few years with a non civil service dept. There are 10 vets ahead of me on the list. If the city I live in is only gonna hire 3 will i at least get an interview?


----------



## The13th

*Re: Selecting from the List*

Buddy of mine was number 7 on the list and he never got a packet so he decided to call the town hall/chief. They told him to call civil service. Several other officers are going through the process.

On that note does anyone know if you can still submit a letter to civil service for the 10% experience credit?


----------



## Lookinforacopjob

*Re: Selecting from the List*



The13th said:


> Buddy of mine was number 7 on the list and he never got a packet so he decided to call the town hall/chief. They told him to call civil service. Several other officers are going through the process.
> 
> On that note does anyone know if you can still submit a letter to civil service for the 10% experience credit?


I dont care where he lives, he isnt getting a job with a 7. And no you can no longer get 10% for experience. You have to bring your proof with you at the time of the test, or mail it in before they are graded and I belive they will give you either 1 or 2 points toward your score (not 1 or 2 bands, but points).


----------



## The13th

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Now with Duval's 4 million in cuts for hiring new officers, this is like hitting a speed bump realy hard. Civil service will probably be gone within the next several years!


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

as someone posted on my profile, residency preference is going away Nov 1? Did I miss something?


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I don't think we will ever see residency go away. The only thing I have seen connected with Nov 1st 2008 is this http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/policeofficer/2008po_pf_notice_cover_ltr.doc


----------



## Badger66

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Ok just saw my rank. Score is a 10, Ranked 3 tied with one. Is there anyway to find out if rank 2 or rank 1 has more than one person on it. I'm assuming the rank of 1 and 2 could have more than one person so to say I'm the third person on the list is not really true correct?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Badger66 said:


> Ok just saw my rank. Score is a 10, Ranked 3 tied with one. Is there anyway to find out if rank 2 or rank 1 has more than one person on it. I'm assuming the rank of 1 and 2 could have more than one person so to say I'm the third person on the list is not really true correct?


you are the third person, rank 1 or 2 probably have 1 person each or rank 1 is tied...does this make sense?


----------



## Badger66

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

ok, all set i clicked on the town and saw the full names and what order they are in. Sorry for the previous post, new to the list.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

What a relief...the lists have been merged! Not bad, only dropped 3 spots where I have residency BUT did you all see this???

"The Continuous Testing (ConTest) Program has been discontinued due to the current financial situation facing the Commonwealth. All funding for this program has been eliminated through the Governor's Fiscal Year 2009 budget cuts."

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdsubt...tion&L3=Continuous+Testing+(ConTest)&sid=Ehrd

Correct me if I am wrong but this means no police exam for 2009!


----------



## VincentA66

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

how many people from the ranked list do they pick up? just how many the department needs? or they have a certain number?


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



OfficerBeyotch said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but this means no police exam for 2009!


No one is going to be hired, so why have an exam?


----------



## emerlad

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I think the contest was for electricians, elevator inspectors and such.


----------



## SinePari

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



Delta784 said:


> No one is going to be hired, so why have an exam?


So the state can make a couple of million at $75 a head...you know, the whole carrot and stick thing.


----------



## D84117

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

im a score 9 with rank 8 and total ties within score are 4, can some one explain this to me?
what are my chances with this kind of score?


----------



## redsox03

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



D84117 said:


> im a score 9 with rank 8 and total ties within score are 4, can some one explain this to me?
> what are my chances with this kind of score?


No real way to tell. I'm in the top 3 in where I live and still no card from them yet. I know a guy in the 40s on the list where he lives and he got hired. It all depends on where you live and how much hiring they do.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com

*2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*

In the Spring of 2009, Civil Service will be administering one comprehensive and simultaneous examination for the Massachusetts State Police, Municipal Civil Service City & Town Police Departments, and the MBTA Transit Police.

Attorney Patrick M. Rogers of Commonwealth Police Service, Inc. will be offering an exam preparation seminar, specifically designed for this exam, on Sunday-February 22, 2009 at the Medford Police Department Training Center. Seating will be limited to 45. You can register & find out more information at www.commonwealthpolice.net.


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: 2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*

Is reading this thread part of the test to determine if you have 20/20 vision...


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*

With the merging of the tests, what's the over/under on what the exam fee is going to be?

I say $175.


----------



## 1234hey

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Lawman, I'm going to sign up, pm me.


----------



## The13th

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Your chances with a 9 are still good. But here are some Factors you must consider:

1. You have 10's before your
2. They can skip over you without a proper explanation
3. Depending on what city or town/town you reside in and the number of recruits being south will be a positive thing.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Is anyone planning on filing suit for getting bumped with the two lists being merged?


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*



OfficerBeyotch said:


> Is anyone planning on filing suit for getting bumped with the two lists being merged?


No, I mean you had your chance to retake the exam?


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

I scored a 10 on the first but am still pissed that I got bumped. Its not right they merged the two lists thats all. I am just saying I am shocked no one is planning on filing suit for those that really got a raw deal.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Filing suit? I guess you could, if you didn't want to ever become a police officer, you could. Other than that it would be a deathwish in your potential career!

I'll just take what they did and wait for the next exam, possibly in 2009. Look on the bright side, no one will be hiring any time soon until funding comes back....someday.



OfficerBeyotch said:


> I scored a 10 on the first but am still pissed that I got bumped. Its not right they merged the two lists thats all. I am just saying I am shocked no one is planning on filing suit for those that really got a raw deal.


----------



## surquhar

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

im just going to throw this out there...i am a 22 year old white male non-vet who scored a 9 and im in the academy as we speak...the other two recruits who are in the academy with me from my town are 22 asian male non-vet who scored a 9 and a 27 white male non-vet who scored a 9...the department passed up half a dozen 10's...moral of the story: keep your head up and stay positive. all these people that are saying even if u got a 10 and are a white male non-vet then you have no chance simply arent right. there is hope for us band 9 non-vet white males.


----------



## WaterPistola

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

so basically its like MBTA? no chance unless your a vet because there is no residency preference? I don't know I hope MSP takes more into consideration than a 10 on this exam.


----------



## Guest

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The question every potential test taker should be asking is, what definition of "veteran" is this new test is going to use? In the past, the MSP gave a defined number of points to veterans, while CS gave absolute preference.

Big difference.


----------



## union1

*Any Truth?*

I dont come on here too often anymore so if its been answered BAHH..

I just got an email from CPS stating that all police (MSP, City/Town ect) will now be pulled from one list? Anyone heard this?


----------



## misconceived

*Re: Any Truth?*



union1 said:


> I dont come on here too often anymore so if its been answered BAHH..
> 
> I just got an email from CPS stating that all police (MSP, City/Town ect) will now be pulled from one list? Anyone heard this?


BAHH is correct.


----------



## redsox03

*Re: 2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*



policelaborlaw.com said:


> Seating will be limited to 45.


I hope they don't have a hard time filling those 45 seats.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: 2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*

How many people signed up for this seminar? I just checked the site and it's already removed from the list, that was quick! Glad I signed up already for it. 



policelaborlaw.com said:


> In the Spring of 2009, Civil Service will be administering one comprehensive and simultaneous examination for the Massachusetts State Police, Municipal Civil Service City & Town Police Departments, and the MBTA Transit Police.
> 
> Attorney Patrick M. Rogers of Commonwealth Police Service, Inc. will be offering an exam preparation seminar, specifically designed for this exam, on Sunday-February 22, 2009 at the Medford Police Department Training Center. Seating will be limited to 45. You can register & find out more information at www.commonwealthpolice.net.


----------



## 1234hey

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The seminar link is still available, I just signed up.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

Yep, found it. I was looking in the wrong section!



1234hey said:


> The seminar link is still available, I just signed up.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

*Re: CS Marks (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)*

The announcement for the 2009 combined exam was just realeased:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdmodu...ontent&f=cs_posters_2009_po_trooper&csid=Ehrd

So let me see if I understand this correctly...anyone who took the 2007 exam, the list got merged with the results from the 2008 make-up exam, there is an additional make-up exam in Dec 2008 in which the list will be merged again and now this new exam in 2009 results will be merged again. So anyone who took the May 2007 exam, the list will be merged a total of 3 times!!! WTF


----------



## massbrandon

*Can I take the next Civil Service/Trooper Exam?*

Like the question states, an I eligible to take this exam even though I took the May of 07 civil service exam? I did some research but could not find anything saying that I could not take it. I just want to make sure before I pay the fee and then find out that I can not take it.


----------



## 1234hey

I think I heard a collective sigh of relief from all those Troopers out there in masscops land. Nobody will ever have to listen to us b*tch about the next state exam!


----------



## massbrandon

So let me get this straight, according to Officer Beyotch, the exam results will just be combined again? Therefore, there will be no need to take the exam again. Am I correct?


----------



## RCS

Pretty soon we'll be able to take the SATs along with the Civil Service exam.


----------



## pski35

*List Certification....*

Alright, i'm #2 on a list that was officially certified as of 6/08. Does anyone know if that would be affected by the merger that occured with the second test this year?


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Re: 2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*



L4G81 said:


> How many people signed up for this seminar? I just checked the site and it's already removed from the list, that was quick! Glad I signed up already for it.


Have you been to any of these seminars before? If so whats the set up? Does anyone vouch for them?


----------



## WaterPistola

there was a list certified in june 08? you sure it was not the Nov 08 list?


----------



## pski35

Sorry. My Department called for the list to appoint me as a Reserve. The Certified list was recieved by my department and signed by all applicants. Since then though the combined list from the second has been generated. What do you think?


----------



## L4G81

*Re: 2009 Massachusetts State Police & Municipal Police Entrance Exam*

Personally I have never attended one of these seminars, however I'm on an emailing list by a town chief who sends out class alerts to ones that are mentioned on this site so I'm going to assume it's a legit, good seminar.



TrooperzSon said:


> Have you been to any of these seminars before? If so whats the set up? Does anyone vouch for them?


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Has anyone gotten a card yet? If so, for what city?


----------



## jdayala

Ok, here is my question, i have heard that right now with the economy declining no one is going to be hiring any time soon, so why civil service is giving 2 exams in less than a year?? and now they have combined the SP as well, i dont understand.....


----------



## Guest

jdayala said:


> Ok, here is my question, i have heard that right now with the economy declining no one is going to be hiring any time soon, so why civil service is giving 2 exams in less than a year?? and now they have combined the SP as well, i dont understand.....


$100 testing fee per candidate.....do the math.


----------



## jdayala

have some one ever heard about this coming seminar in february...its good or worthy?? or is just a way to raise money???


----------



## soxrock75

jdayala said:


> *have some one ever heard about this coming seminar in february...its good or worthy?? or is just a way to raise money??*


8O Oh my................


----------



## MB720

jdayala said:


> Ok, here is my question, i have heard that right now with the economy declining no one is going to be hiring any time soon, so why civil service is giving 2 exams in less than a year?? and now they have combined the SP as well, i dont understand.....


because the state collects revenue. let's say ten thousand people took the last civil service exam, well that's a million dollars for the state less some expenses for renting a conference center for the test, proctors, etc. it's just a ploy to make more money. what makes a cs exam _worth_ 100 bucks anyways?


----------



## WaterPistola

the slight hope it might end to a great career? Maybe it's me, but I think it is worth the cost?


----------



## MB720

WaterPistola said:


> the slight hope it might end to a great career? Maybe it's me, but I think it is worth the cost?


no i mean _why_ is the CS exam 100 bucks is what i mean. if it leads to a career as a police officer of course it's worth whatever it takes. i just mean the test itself and the state's way to get more money from hopeful prospects when they know many/most towns are not hiring due to the economy. but i like your attitude, keep doing your best and i bet you'll get there someday soon.


----------



## WaterPistola

well it has been answered before, it just generates revenue for the state. With everyone wanting to get on the job, that's a lot of revenue...I mean it's not that mysterious.


----------



## CJstudentWSC

*Who should I send my scores to?*

I'm a prospective LEO. With the CSE coming up in spring, it's my understanding that one must select three agencies to send scores to. I need to pick mine. I was hoping to get the inside scoop on A)Who's hiring (looking to start approx. 1/10) and B)Who's good to work for? Preferably I'd like an agency that's both. Definitely'd like a city with some excitement. I live in Worcester now, so they're one for resident status. Would like to be able to commute from Boston if possible. Anybody know about Cambridge PD or MBTA?


----------



## OfficerObie59

I heard a couple of guys I work with talking about this recently, and I looked around this thread and the rest of the site, but I couldn't find an answer to this:

With the last test using the banding system, what is the new method of compiling a hiring certification off the list? For example, the old system with raw scores was two times the desired number of new employees plus one score (2x+1s). Anyone know how this works with the banding?


----------



## 94c

OfficerObie59 said:


> I heard a couple of guys I work with talking about this recently, and I looked around this thread and the rest of the site, but I couldn't find an answer to this:
> 
> With the last test using the banding system, what is the new method of compiling a hiring certification off the list? For example, the old system with raw scores was two times the desired number of new employees plus one score (2x+1s). Anyone know how this works with the banding?


From what I understand the 2x+1 stays the same.

The problem becomes when a several candidates get 100, some get 99, some get 98, then they are all on the same band. Which means a 98 is an equal tie with a 100 and thus is not a bypass.


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Who should I send my scores to?*



CJstudentWSC said:


> Definitely'd like a city with some excitement. I live in Worcester now


Excitement? Head south on Chandler Street after class and get to know the folks...


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Who should I send my scores to?*



LawMan3 said:


> :L: :L: haha nice - plenty of shit-bags on that route...you know *it's bad* when there are more *spanish *named businesses than english ones down by the piedmont street area


Ummm, I'd say that's probably not the attitude you should be sharing on the internet. Might wanna reconsider your career aspirations.


----------



## AdamJ1984

Rob87, I don't know if the smiley sign is because you are excited, but I wouldn't get too high about this test. Yes, the State Police are on the exam as an option, but the current economic state makes a possible career there very bleak. I have come to realize that getting a police officer position in this state is very difficult, so much that an upcoming stint in the Armed Forces is for me. To be honest, I don't have that 100% committment of even being an officer anymore, I just want to serve my country, a place that has provided me freedom. I know it sounds cliche, but I honor anyone who serves our country, moreso than any stuckup doctor or lawyer. Good luck with your pursuit, hopefully your dreams come true.


----------



## AdamJ1984

Rob, the only way to gain residency preference is to live in a town/city for 1 consecutive year. Are you planning on taking the upcoming 2009 test? If so, from what I can tell, you would have lived at your current residence for 1 year. You can prove residency after you have taken the exam, you just have to find the proper documentation on the HRD website.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> If you don't live there now, you are not a resident. Don't think there's much of a way around it either...


There's a way around everything, provided you have the political juice.


----------



## Loyal

Adam, you've got class.


----------



## AdamJ1984

Thank-you, I think that I hold myself pretty well, I guess what is really pushing me to the limit is the fact I just received a thanks, but no thanks letter from my city last week. They were hiring 10 reserves and I didn't make their cut I guess. Am I bitter, maybe a little, but sad, absolutely not. There are many other opportunities out there and agencies willing to take a dedicated, straight edge and educated individual like myself. If anything, this made me a better person.


----------



## tf4101

*Towns near Boston that might be hiring*

I am going to be taking the next CS test. I am trying to get as close to boston as i can. If anyone has any ideas on which towns might be my best bet of getting please PM me.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Towns near Boston that might be hiring*



tf4101 said:


> I am going to be taking the next CS test. I am trying to get as close to boston as i can. If anyone has any ideas on which towns might be my best bet of getting please PM me.


If your age is correct, I don't think many departments are going to hire someone who has to retire within 5 years of getting off probation.


----------



## OfficerObie59

*Re: Towns near Boston that might be hiring*



Delta784 said:


> If your age is correct, I don't think many departments are going to hire someone who has to retire within 5 years of getting off probation.


I disagree. My academy president was 59, and within the past few years my dept. hired a guy at 56. Not to say that it won'r indeed be an uphill battle, but by all means possible.


----------



## tf4101

No sorry about the age thing. i am only 26


----------



## Guest

*Re: Towns near Boston that might be hiring*



OfficerObie59 said:


> I disagree. My academy president was 59, and within the past few years my dept. hired a guy at 56. Not to say that it won'r indeed be an uphill battle, but by all means possible.


Sorry, but that's ridiculous. Hiring someone who has already reached CS retirement age makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## NICO918

I'm going to take the CS Test for the first time this year, what book do you all recommend to study for the test ? All your help would be great. Thanks


----------



## 7costanza

> Sorry, but that's ridiculous. Hiring someone who has already reached CS retirement age makes no sense at all to me.


Age discrimination...if its a Civil Service Town with no age limit and he has met all other requirements it would get ugly if they bypassed for nothing more than his age.


----------



## tf4101

Im actually only 26 sorry for the mix up.


----------



## 7costanza

> Im actually only 26 sorry for the mix up.


When they get to the question " Age " on the test....take a little extra time answering


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Age discrimination...if its a Civil Service Town with no age limit and he has met all other requirements it would get ugly if they bypassed for nothing more than his age.


Cities and towns can set their own age limits, they don't have to go with the the CS limit of 32. I think 45 is reasonable, as the person can still put 20 years in.


----------



## fra444

NICO918 said:


> I'm going to take the CS Test for the first time this year, what book do you all recommend to study for the test ? All your help would be great. Thanks


There are no books to study for the entry leval cs test. Unless your going for Sgt.or above just go into the test with a little food in your belly and a good nights rest and you will do ok.


----------



## Hawk19

LawMan3 said:


> very true...veeery true
> 
> In some cases it's not about what you know, it's about who you know.


Is police hiring politicized more highly anywhere else than here?


----------



## jdayala

guys does someone knows if the preparation exams for the 2009 civil service exam from policequiz.com, are worthy??


----------



## fra444

As has been said before its a common sense and attention based test. There is really NO way to STUDY for that type of test and thats the whole idea.


----------



## NICO918

I'm sure a lot of people here did prepar for the test with something. Just asking what helped you with it or not ? What to work on the most, some tips. Please understand it's all new to me just want to do well.Thanks


----------



## fra444

Well the only thing I can tell you is that I took a bunch of tests before the Municipal PD exam. I took the one for Parking Control Officer, Fire Dispatcher. Corrections, and Janitor. Taking those tests helped me. Again as far as studying, there is nothing to study! I have heard of exam prep courses but I have been told they are useless.


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> Well the only thing I can tell you is that I took a bunch of tests before the Municipal PD exam. I took the one for Parking Control Officer, Fire Dispatcher. Corrections, and Janitor. Taking those tests helped me. Again as far as studying, there is nothing to study! I have heard of exam prep courses but I have been told they are useless.


Exactly....taking tests is like anything else; the more you do it, the better you get at it. I took exams for jobs I had absolutely no interest in (firefighter, corrections officer) just for the test-taking experience.


----------



## NICO918

Does anyone know what's the start out salary for a Pocice Officer and Correctional officer? South Shore area.


----------



## WaterPistola

I thought about a career as a Pocice Officer...but it didn't pay well


----------



## Boston911

*Is is worth taking the next exam?*

With all the layoffs, it doesnt seem worth it this time around

what do u guys think?


----------



## ChrisP

*A few questions about trying out for the MSP*

This is something I have wanted to do for a long time and now that they have finally scheduled another exam I might actually get my chance. I have a couple of questions though:

First, I've read up a bit on the exam and a large portion of it seems to be very subjective, as in, a lot of questions about character and history. Obviously not questions you can really study for, how exactly does the grading work? I've read over the prep book on Mass.gov and there are a five choices to answer some of these questions such as "strongly disagree" "disagree" "unsure" "agree" and "strongly agree." Maybe I'm too black and white of a person or maybe the examples they give just didn't signal any "strongly" emotions, but what is the difference between the two (strongly and its lesser counterpart)? Honestly, I think if I agree with something I "strongly agree" and if I don't, I don't. Is there really a right way to answer these kind of questions?

Next, I really want to become a trooper, but, considering the number of people applying and the stakes (time until the next test or academy class) I've considered applying for the corrections exam as well, would there be a problem with this? Can you take both exams and opt out of one if you make the list on the other or is there a conflict here? Also, is there some reason not to have the MSP exam count towards police officer (city and town) positions? I'm thinking of widening the net as much as possible and not putting all of my eggs in one basket, but I don't want to screw up anything in regards to my chances of becoming a trooper.

Also, I'll have to get LASIK done to fix my vision as I'm not quite at the uncorrected standard, is this something I should try to set up before I get the results of the test? I don't want to drop 5k on getting my eyes fixed and then not make the cut, at what point in the process should I get this done?

Last question, and I'm sorry if its not entirely kosher, but its in the spirit of increasing my chances of getting in, with all the subjective questions on the test is there a level of "its not what you know, its who you know" involved? Not that I know many people or that I'd want to ask them, but if thats the case I think I'd like to level the playing field as much as possible.

Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. I'm sorry to hit you with such a long first post, but any information or experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisP

*Re: A few questions about trying out for the MSP*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Sniff, sniff, snif, I think I smell a troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION, ALL YOUR QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ASKED AND ASWERED


Actually my hair is more the blue variety ... sorry. Seriously, I have searched a bit and have found a lot of info, just didn't find the specific answers to the questions above, but I will keep on it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 94c

LawMan3 said:


> :L:
> 
> I kant emageene da celery fer a pocice er a correctional occifer is dat gud
> 
> Before you do anything, heed my advice...
> TAKE SOME COLLEGE LEVEL ENGLISH AND COMPOSITION COURSES!!!


Laugh if you want, but I think he's right

*C*entral
*M*exican
*P*ublic
*S*afety
*A*ssociation
http://aobregon.olx.com.mx/vendo-fo...tor-ano-2003-precio-130-000-pesos-iid-5282095


----------



## ChrisP

*Re: A few questions about trying out for the MSP*



LawMan3 said:


> get in line....there's already about 4,297,538 hopefuls in front of you


I know, and good luck to them. I'm sorry if I was coming across like I was better than any of them, that wasn't my intent. I guess my first post is proof positive that there are such things as stupid questions.


----------



## msmsbdg42

The only stupid questions are those that aren't asked.


----------



## midwatch

msmsbdg42 said:


> The only stupid questions are those that aren't asked.


After 10 years on the job, I would have to disagree.


----------



## fra444

msmsbdg42 said:


> The only stupid questions are those that aren't asked.


Someone here has a signature that says it best, "Anyone who thinks there are no stupid questions has never read ask a cop." And the questions today seem to personify STUPID!!!


----------



## Code1junkie

*Civil Service, non-resident...Am I wasting my time coming up and taking the test???*

Hey, Whats up? I am new to this site and had a question concerning Civil Service. I'm a NC Officer with almost 10 years experience and I am originally from MA and I am now trying to get back. I see that this is not going to be an easy transition (due to Civil Service) but I am going to come up in April and take the test. I already have one strike against me since I do not have residency in any town. Mr question is: is this going to be a waste of my time or do towns every go through ALL their residents and venture out to non-residents??? Thanks for any info...


----------



## fra444

They start with residents then move on to non-residents. Not to be a bearer of bad news but it would normally be extremely hard to get a CS job up here, now with the budget cuts and probable lay-offs it will be nearly impossible. Good luck dude


----------



## Code1junkie

Yeah, unfortunately I figured that. Well I'll roll the dice anyways. I'm ready to come back, its a WHOLE different world down here. No matter what I am going to catch a Sox game on the Sunday after the test so it won't be a totally wasted trip. Appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## Code1junkie

Yeah, thanks for replying. I do get what you are saying, Civil Service in general just doesn't make any sense.... never has. In my opinion, these tests have nothing to do with anything when it comes to policing. Furthermore, you are limiting your applicant pool to only residents. Now I have no problems with giving veteran preference, that is well deserved. Why would you only want to hire residents, that really limits the department. Some of the best officers I work with now are from the north because they get tired of waiting around for spots to open. I imagine if my department gave resident preference, we would be in real bad shape. Anyways I'm just rambling, looks as though no matter what I score it probably won't matter. Its amazing that I have almost ten years experience in law enforcement and it might as well be used as toliet paper in the state of Massachusetts...


----------



## Boston09

*MA trooper exam question*

Hi,
I have a question in regards to the MA state trooper exam coming up. Since I was little I have always wanted to become a trooper. I would like to sign up for the test but I have some conerns that might hinder my chances. Went through some tough times in the last few years and was unable to pay my student loans for a little while and bounced a couple of checks. I have since made payments and I am up to date and back on track but not without damage to my credit report. I have no criminal record or tickets but will this hurt my chances if I take the test that is coming up in 09? What exactly is looked at in the background check? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rock

I just read (Rockland local news on line) the next exam scores will be MERGED with the existing scores from the last exams. How the hell are they going to do that? The last MSP test was a numbered score and from what I've read here the las CS test was broken down with bands of scores. Now that the exam is really for both, how do you merge old scores with new? And if you took both tests (which I'm sure many did) do your new scores replace your old scores? How will they rank the scores with older scores? 

TOO MANY QUESTIONS!!!!!!! 

I'll be impressed if anyone actually has an answer. Carry on.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: "Band" scoring on 2009 Sgt Test*

Someone at my job recently said that the next Sgt exam (MA Municipal) will be scored by "band scoring". Anyone else have information on this? I can see the goods and the bads of this method. On one hand, someone who is a better Cop but scored a point or two less may be chosen for promotion. On the other hand, especially in this state (MA), you could see politics playing a role in the hiring process. Any info is appreciated.....

If this was already talked about I apologize, I didn't read through the other 900+ posts in regards to Civil Service.........


----------



## L4G81

Did anyone end up going to this? I placed a hold on two seats but never paid so they were sold.....was pretty in between on going considering they were so expensive. Please let me know how this class was if you did go. Thanks in advance.



HTML:


In the Spring of 2009, Civil Service will be administering one comprehensive and simultaneous examination for the Massachusetts State Police, Municipal Civil Service City & Town Police Departments, and the MBTA Transit Police.

Attorney Patrick M. Rogers of Commonwealth Police Service, Inc. will be offering an exam preparation seminar, specifically designed for this exam, on Sunday-February 22, 2009 at the Medford Police Department Training Center. Seating will be limited to 45. You can register & find out more information at www.commonwealthpolice.net.

Question...why would you want to come BACK to MA???? I'm trying to get to NC and get out of Taxachusetts asap!



Code1junkie said:


> I'm a NC Officer with almost 10 years experience and I am originally from MA and I am now trying to get back. quote]


----------



## bpd240

*Mass. Residency Question*

I am new to this board so if this has already been asked, please take it easy on me. I have been on the job in NJ since 1997. I switched Depts. a few years ago and now I just found out that I am going to be laid off soon. My wife and her family is from the Boston area so we are considering the move north. I see that the civil service test is coming up. I have read the info a few times and I might be mmissing the residency requirement somewhere. My question is do I have to be a Mass resident to take the test? I saw that it says I munst be a US citizen but doesnt mention residency. Thanks for the help!
Dan


----------



## fra444

You do not have to be a resident to take the test. Sadly if you check the rest of the site out you will see that what you are going through is happening to the departments up here.

Ma. has a civil service lay off list, (the laid off officers get out on this list and they are called first and more than likely any hiring done for the next year, maybe two will be from that list.


----------



## CJIS

I still not have signed up to take the new test but I am wondering I if should even bother. With the way the economey is I doubt any town will be hiring anyone even in two years. 

Thoughts?


----------



## fra444

For the most part I agree with you CJIS. The question is are you willing to gamble a $50,000 year career over $100.00 and four hours of your time.

Although I think you might be spinning your wheels taking the test there are guys who are on the lay off list that are not willing to move somewhere to take a job. Like I said before its a gamble.


----------



## Hawk19

fra444 said:


> For the most part I agree with you CJIS. The question is are you willing to gamble a $50,000 year career over $100.00 and four hours of your time.
> 
> Although I think you might be spinning your wheels taking the test there are guys who are on the lay off list that are not willing to move somewhere to take a job. Like I said before its a gamble.


Good point; although, I gotta wonder what those guys who don't move will do- what's the scenario there, do carpentry/whatever for 1,2,3 years, then get back on with your original force?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Mass. Residency Question*



bpd240 said:


> I am new to this board so if this has already been asked, please take it easy on me. I have been on the job in NJ since 1997. I switched Depts. a few years ago and now I just found out that I am going to be laid off soon. My wife and her family is from the Boston area so we are considering the move north. I see that the civil service test is coming up. I have read the info a few times and I might be mmissing the residency requirement somewhere. My question is do I have to be a Mass resident to take the test? I saw that it says I munst be a US citizen but doesnt mention residency. Thanks for the help!
> Dan


You don't have to be a resident to take the test, but you have to live in a municipality for one year prior to the exam in order to get residency preference. In MOST (not all) cities and towns, residency is almost required to have even a shot of being hired.

The pastures are greener in Florida and Southern California, but if your wife is set on coming here, there are other options to get your foot in the door and a paycheck while you wait to establish residency and ride out the current economic situation.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> CJIS - You never how long the economy is going to suck for. Who knows, by January 2010, there could be funding for thousands of police jobs if patrick gets out of office. For $100, it's a short term loss, but could end up being a long term gain. If your name isn't on the list, how are you going to get hired? That's just my .02 - take it or leave it.


Excellent advice; you stand positively no chance of being hired if you don't take the test or apply for an opening. I think the CS test I was hired from had a $25 fee, and that's earned me a solid career, a great paycheck, and a great pension.


----------



## NICO918

LawMan3 said:


> CJIS - You never how long the economy is going to suck for. Who knows, by January 2010, there could be funding for thousands of police jobs if patrick gets out of office. For $100, it's a short term loss, but could end up being a long term gain. If your name isn't on the list, how are you going to get hired? That's just my .02 - take it or leave it.


Before you SAY anything, heed my advice...
TAKE SOME COLLEGE LEVEL ENGLISH AND COMPOSITION COURSES!!!


----------



## jdayala

hey guys i have a question.....
when a department is about to hire, they ask for the eligible list, whichs goes in order, residents first, then Vet, and so forth. but let say that i score 100, but im not resident of that city, which means that i wont be at the top of the list even though i score 100, and lets say that there are 200 residents above me, how it works?? because if they go by the order on the list, how the non residents get hired????


----------



## AdamJ1984

This is how it goes as far as being a non-resident in a city/town. Those who are residents get preference, first the disabled vets, vets, and then civilians. There are also other special designations for son/daughter of a officer killed in the line of duty. Next comes the non-preference d. vets, vets, and out of town civilians. It all depends on how many people are from each city. I was ranked 16 in my own town, but just as close in another not being a resident.


----------



## WaterPistola

Last day to sign up at the bargain rate of $100!!!! tonight until midnight


----------



## 7costanza

> Before you SAY anything, heed my advice...
> TAKE SOME COLLEGE LEVEL ENGLISH AND COMPOSITION COURSES!!!


Another 4 post know it all.


----------



## jmestano

*Where to Send Scores?*

Hey guys. I am a white, male, non-veteran about the take the civil service exam for the first time. I realize that as such, my chances are probably not good, but I thought I'd post on here because I am a little confused about some aspects of the civil service process. All of you are far more knowledgable than me!!!

I am a Plymouth resident, so first and foremost I will be sending my score to Plymouth. However, if all towns have residency preference anyway, and I can only claim residency in one town, then does this mean that other towns will not accept my score since I am a non-resident? Are there any towns that _do_ hire out-of-towners?

Also, I signed up to have my score sent to ther Transit PD and to the MSP. Does this mean I can pick four towns in addition to Transit and MSP, or are those two agencies included in my choice of four towns?

And finally...if I decide to go to another state to be a cop (I've applied to D.C. Metro, NYPD, NHSP, NSA Police, Capitol Police, Atlanta PD), will there be a similar difficulty for non-veterans, or is it easier to become a cop in other states? I have experience in private security and as a Boston Police intern (Media Relations/Commissioner's Office); not sure if that helps.

I look forward to the MA exam. After all, regardless of my chances, there's one way I will definitely fail to get on the force: if I don't take the test at all. It's my dream to stay here in MA if possible (though with all the damn liberals taking over, it's getting less and less appealing...).


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: Disabled Vets AND Lateral Transfers*

I recently learned a few things about civil service (in Mass) that surprised me a bit. I'll just put these things out there for discussion.

1) if there are layoffs on my department, which still appears possible despite our accepting a wage freeze, I was told that a disabled veteran (DV) cannot be laid off. In my depts case a DV (non-combat related) is way down at the bottom and has been on for a year or so. There are non-DV's that are close to him in seniority but have 3 years on him with the department. Since I joined this department I have constantly been given the seniority lecture when it comes to shift bids etc. It has seemed that seniority has been what everyone preaches at my job since I got hired. But now layoff talk comes around and a guy with a year on is safe while a guy with 4 years on may be out of a job. Is this truly what will occur?

2) my department also has a guy that has been here for less than a year. He is a lateral transfer from another CS dept. He was not a "layoff hire". He came here by his own free choice. He is one of the bottom guys departments seniority wise. I recently heard that he would not be laid off either because layoffs go by CS seniority, not dept seniority. Is this true?

My situation is this. I am one of the guys that may be laid off. I have been a Cop for 10 years, but only 4 years with a Mass CS dept. I am not a disabled vet. I was a Cop in a city out of state, but according to MA CS your experience only counts if you are a MA Cop, thus I am not a "lateral transfer".

I guess my beef is the following. Most at my job have preached seniority since I got hired (I was hired with about 25 guys. The guys that got hired the same day as me who are at the top of our group's seniority love it, while the guys at the bottom who get all the shit assignments don't understand how it is fair). Now, when people's jobs are on the line, seniority isn't that important.

I don't want to see any Cop get laid off (see my other posts, I feel strongly on the issue). What is frustrating is this whole seniority thing and how it seems to selectively apply. I have all the respect in the world for the two examples I gave above, but why does seniority selectively apply? How is this fair? Does seniority really mean anything? I would argue, in my case, no. Is MA the only state where this scenerio would apply? Any thoughts are appreciated. Stay safe.


----------



## midwatch

*Re: Disabled Vets AND Lateral Transfers*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I was told that a disabled veteran (DV) cannot be laid off.


Don't quote me, but I believe this is true. Or at least partly true.



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Since I joined this department I have constantly been given the seniority lecture


Just to throw this out there, but anyone who feels the need to give someone a "seniority lecture" is a D-bag.



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> my department also has a guy that has been here for less than a year. He is a lateral transfer from another CS dept. He was not a "layoff hire". He came here by his own free choice. He is one of the bottom guys departments seniority wise. I recently heard that he would not be laid off either because layoffs go by CS seniority, not dept seniority. Is this true?


Not true. After a voluntary transfer to a new dept, you need to be in your new position for 3 years to get your CS time back. Where he only has less than a year with your dept, he only has CS time accrued from when he joined you. So if he's lower than you, he goes before you. You can trust me on this one.



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> My situation is this. I am one of the guys that may be laid off. I have been a Cop for 10 years, but only 4 years with a Mass CS dept. I am not a disabled vet. I was a Cop in a city out of state, but according to MA CS your experience only counts if you are a MA Cop, thus I am not a "lateral transfer".
> 
> I guess my beef is the following. Most at my job have preached seniority since I got hired (I was hired with about 25 guys. The guys that got hired the same day as me who are at the top of our group's seniority love it, while the guys at the bottom who get all the shit assignments don't understand how it is fair). Now, when people's jobs are on the line, seniority isn't that important.
> 
> I don't want to see any Cop get laid off (see my other posts, I feel strongly on the issue). What is frustrating is this whole seniority thing and how it seems to selectively apply. I have all the respect in the world for the two examples I gave above, but why does seniority selectively apply? How is this fair? Does seniority really mean anything? I would argue, in my case, no. Is MA the only state where this scenerio would apply? Any thoughts are appreciated. Stay safe.


 I've recently seen these scenarios playout. The thing is that layoffs are based on CS time, so seniority is that important (with the exception of the D-vet thing which I'm not familiar with). But people have to understand dept seniority and CS seniority are completely different things. I know a guy with 14 years on the job, but only 4 of it is with a CS dept, so he is borderline "junior man" on a 40 man dept. There are guys with 4 years on the job with more "seniority." Right or wrong, you're previous experience won't help you. Just like if the transfer had 20 years on the job, at this point he's venerable because he hasn't met the CS requirements to "earn" his time back. All I can say is good luck to you and everyone you work with.


----------



## MOG

Ok I know it will sound whiney...I have taken the 08 exam, but I am not the typical 20ish male, I am a 30ish female. I have a CJ/LE degree. I didnt do great on the exam(first one I ever took, along with 10K other people), I am banded at a 7. My question is...I am 16th on the list in my town and I am the only female and I *still* have not heard anything from them...I made deans list in school, not a blemish on my record. I am frusterated with the whole process. I just recieved a flyer from a friend about the ACDMY that you pay for yourself. It is $2500. but you go through all the training and are sponsered by a dept. Should I do it...anyone have experiance or advice...I feel like I will be dead befor I even get a job in MA...


----------



## Guest

*Re: Disabled Vets AND Lateral Transfers*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I was told that a disabled veteran (DV) cannot be laid off.


They have to be a DAV at the time of initial appointment....no running out later when layoffs are looming and trying to get retroactive protection.



MOG said:


> Ok I know it will sound whiney...I have taken the 08 exam, but I am not the typical 20ish male, I am a 30ish female. I have a CJ/LE degree. I didnt do great on the exam(first one I ever took, along with 10K other people), I am banded at a 7. My question is...I am 16th on the list in my town and I am the only female and I *still* have not heard anything from them...I made deans list in school, not a blemish on my record. I am frusterated with the whole process. I just recieved a flyer from a friend about the ACDMY that you pay for yourself. It is $2500. but you go through all the training and are sponsered by a dept. Should I do it...anyone have experiance or advice...I feel like I will be dead befor I even get a job in MA...


With that kind of atrocious grammar and spelling, you made the dean's list?


----------



## Hawk19

Okay, I'll bite. Which school were you on the Dean's List?


----------



## midwatch

MOG said:


> I feel like I will be dead befor I even get a job in MA...


Not to depress you, but in this economic climate you may be right.


----------



## MOG

I'm SOO sorry my spelling is not up to par&#8230;Geeezzz! I am unsure as to if they are hiring now but about 6 months ago I went to inquire and was told they would be, after the first of the year. I assume that even if there are *15* people ahead of me it wouldn't matter if they were all male because I am the only female wouldn't I automatically get an interview out of it? Am I off base making that assumption? I live in a small town where are only a few other women on the force&#8230;I was told that because I am a woman that I would be a minority(huh) and that I would probably get hired because of that&#8230;is there any truth to that? I was told to come here to this site to get questions answered and even make a few contacts&#8230;not get ridiculed, I only added that I made deans list to help explain that I am smart not like a lot of the bone heads that I went to school with, I did not mean to upset anyone with the comment. I graduated at the top of my class and think that should count for something when being selected. As far as the LECP Training Academy I just wondered if anyone knew about it or had been involved with it&#8230;Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Guest

MOG said:


> I assume that even if there are *15* people ahead of me it wouldn't matter if they were all male because I am the only female wouldn't I automatically get an interview out of it? Am I off base making that assumption?


Yes.

Unless your town is under a court consent decree (not likely) or voluntarily calls for a gender-specific list, your gender is nothing more than a check box on your application for the exam.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

Settle down, you are going to need LOTS of PATIENCE if you are serious about getting on the job.I sat at the top of my towns list for years and they never hired a single body. A friend of mine got a card from her city, went and filled out a big packet, and didn't even receive so much as a courtesy call to tell her that there was a change and NO ONE was being hired. It is what it is, no one owes you a job promptly. Hang in there and don't give up, or, quit from frustration and give the next guy a chance.


----------



## L4G81

Very well put 



SargeLorenzo said:


> Settle down, you are going to need LOTS of PATIENCE if you are serious about getting on the job.I sat at the top of my towns list for years and they never hired a single body. A friend of mine got a card from her city, went and filled out a big packet, and didn't even receive so much as a courtesy call to tell her that there was a change and NO ONE was being hired. It is what it is, no one owes you a job promptly. Hang in there and don't give up, or, quit from frustration and give the next guy a chance.


----------



## Virtus_Illic_Spes

*State Police Exam*

Does anyone know if the Mass State Police extend the line of duty preference to sons and daughters of municipal officers, or does it solely apply to troopers?


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Re: State Police Exam*

PREFERENCE FOR SONS AND DAUGHTERS OF TROOPERS KILLED IN THE LINE OF DUTY
The son or daughter of any uniformed member who was killed or sustained injuries resulting in death while in the performance of duty, and who passes the entrance examination, shall have his or her name placed on the eligible list for initial appointment ahead of any candidates without this preference.


----------



## romeobravogolf

Hello,

I just got the email from HRD 


> Dear Applicant:
> Thank you for applying for the 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Exam. In order to save administration time, the Human Resources Division would like to gather your Residency Preference information, location choices and other optional information before the day of the exam.
> In order to finalize your application, please visit https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/ and log into your SOARIS account. You will be able enter this information into an electronic form.


The thing is, once I've entered everything and hit "Submit" it just shot me back to the sign-in page without any sort of confirmation. I've tried on three different computers (Mac,PC) and browsers (Safari, Firefox, IE)--anyone else having this problem?

-Richard


----------



## ArsenalMA

Hey Guys,
I just got my email from HRD, and I have a quick questions about the residency preference. I am going to claim my home town, where i have lived for my entire life, but the other 3 choices I have, should I fill those out, sort of like a wish list? Its a little confusing to me and HRD wasn't too helpful over the phone. And as far as the whole unable to submit thing, I think they fixed that.
thanks.


----------



## midwatch

ArsenalMA said:


> I am going to claim my home town, where i have lived for my entire life, but the other 3 choices I have, should I fill those out, sort of like a wish list?


Yes, its like a wish list. If you want my advice, put down the MBTA as one of those choices.


----------



## ArsenalMA

thanks for the answer!
any reason why you would pick MBTA?


----------



## Guest

ArsenalMA said:


> any reason why you would pick MBTA?


You don't need a city or town residency, and they're a large (250+) department that hires quite frequently.


----------



## tms1989

*Veterans Preference while on Active Duty*

Is there any way to get veterans preference if I take the test while still on active duty? Reason being is i'd like to try and secure a job before seperating


----------



## Guest

*Re: Veterans Preference while on Active Duty*



tms1989 said:


> Is there any way to get veterans preference if I take the test while still on active duty? Reason being is i'd like to try and secure a job before seperating


As long as you meet the requirements, you can file for veteran's preference at any time. It just won't do you any good until you're discharged.


----------



## OfficerObie59

*Re: Veterans Preference while on Active Duty*



tms1989 said:


> Is there any way to get veterans preference if I take the test while still on active duty? Reason being is i'd like to try and secure a job before seperating


As long as you meet the requirements highlighted in blue, note the conditions in red regarding the letter from your CO. Also at the bottom are the options if you can't be in MA for the exam due to service obligations.


> *VETERANS' PREFERENCE*
> *FOR POLICE OFFICER & TROOPER*
> 
> 
> Applicant *MUST* first pass the entrance examination. Veterans who qualify for preference pursuant to M.G.L. Chapter 4, Section 7, Clause 43, will receive *placement preference* on the *POLICE OFFICER* eligible list. Disabled veterans place above veterans on the police officer list. See the Certification Order of Lists for Police Officer positions covered by civil service.
> Applicant *MUST* first pass the entrance examination. Veterans who qualify for preference pursuant to M.G.L. Chapter 4, Section 7, Clause 43, will receive *two points* added to their raw score for *TROOPER*.
> If you are claiming veterans' preference and if your eligibility for veterans' preference has not been approved before by HRD, you must submit a copy of your DD Form 214 Member - 4 (Certificate of Release or Discharge From Active Duty) in order to receive proper credit. Your notice to appear for the examination will indicate whether or not you are already classified as a veteran.​
> Qualifying service must have been in the Army, Navy, Marine Corps, Coast Guard, or Air Force of the United States. Please note that active duty exclusively for training in the National Guard or Reserves does *NOT* qualify you for veterans' preference. *Guard Members* must have 180 days and have been activated under Title 10 of the U.S. Code - OR- if activated under Title 10 or Title 32 of the U.S. Code or Massachusetts General Laws, chapter 33, sections 38, 40, and 41, must have 90 days, at least one of which was during wartime, per the chart below. The Members' last discharge or release must be under honorable conditions.​
> If you are claiming veterans' preference, a copy of your DD Form 214 Member - 4 must be submitted at the exam site. ​
> If you are still in military service, you must submit a verification letter from your commanding officer on official letterhead with appropriate signature and details of your military service to date, including the dates of full-time active duty, current assignment, and estimated time of separation.​
> ****If you become eligible for this preference after the eligible list is established, you *MUST submit* a copy of your DD Form 214 Member - 4 or a service verification letter from your commanding officer on official letterhead with appropriate signature and details of your military service to date, including the dates of full-time active duty, current assignment, and estimated time of separation to:
> 
> the Human Resources Division, Civil Service Unit, One Ashburton Place, Room 301, Boston, MA 02108 for the *Police Officer* eligible list
> the Dept. of State Police, Human Resources Section, 470 Worcester Road, Framingham, MA 01702 for the *Trooper* eligible list.
> ****Please note that if your exam results apply to *both* the Police Officer and Trooper eligible lists you *MUST* send the information to *both* of the aforementioned agencies.
> 
> *DEFINITION OF MASSACHUSETTS VETERAN - M.G.L. CHAPTER 4, SECTION 7, CLAUSE 43*
> To be a "veteran" under Massachusetts law, a person is required to have either 180 days of regular active duty service and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions *OR* 90 days of active duty service, one (1) day of which is during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions. A chart defining "wartime" service is available on-line on the Veterans' Services website. Claims for status as a disabled veteran require written confirmation from the US Veterans Administration of a continuing service-connected disability rated 10% or higher. Applicants wishing to claim status as disabled veterans will get the opportunity to claim such at the test site with further instructions to follow. (See Clause 43, Section 7 of Chapter 4 and Section 1 of Chapter 31 of the Massachusetts General Laws for a full definition of a qualifying veteran.)
> 
> If you become eligible for this preference after the date of the exam, you must submit a copy of your DD Form 214 Member - 4 or a verification letter from your commanding officer on official letterhead with appropriate signature and details of your military service to date, including the dates of full-time active duty, current assignment, and estimated time of separation to the Human Resources Division, Civil Service Unit, One Ashburton Place, Room 301, Boston, MA 02108.
> 
> CURRENT MILITARY PERSONNEL
> ALL military personnel who, in connection with current service, *CANNOT* be in Massachusetts on April 25, 2009 should contact the Human Resources Division to request a make up examination.
> 
> To request a make up, you *MUST*:
> 
> 
> file an application and processing fee by the last filing date;
> request such accommodation in writing, with a copy of your military orders attached; include in your letter either your daytime base phone number or name and phone number of a Massachusetts resident with whom you are in *regular* contact;
> contact the Human Resources Division within 6 months of discharge from the service to schedule an examination date.


http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterm...2009_po_trooper&csid=Ehrd#veterans_preference


----------



## tms1989

Well the only problem is the estimated date of seperation, it may change depanding on if i do a palace chase, but i would only do this if i have a job secured first


----------



## midwatch

ArsenalMA said:


> thanks for the answer!
> any reason why you would pick MBTA?





Delta784 said:


> You don't need a city or town residency, and they're a large (250+) department that hires quite frequently.


Plus they're about to merge with the MSP!!!


----------



## 94c

midwatch said:


> Plus they're about to merge with the MSP!!!


Finally a post that should put the 80th RTT thread to rest.

The truth has finally come out...


----------



## Guest

midwatch said:


> Plus they're about to merge with the MSP!!!


----------



## CJstudentWSC

Quick question:
I was filling out my agency selections online (they want us to do it there in advance now), and the menu of agencies to send scores to does not include the Staties. Do they automatically get all the scores? I've tried using the FAQ on the website but keep getting error messages. I'll try e-mailing them but was hoping somebody here might know.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Well I made my $100 donation for the test in April LOL. Just curious, did anyone have too make their choices twice? I had to make my 3 other choices when I initially signed up for the exam and them fill out the form again when I logged into my profile???


----------



## WaterPistola

Yes, For whatever reason, I decided to log into the site and had to enter my choices again... I hope we don't have to enter them a third time at the exam site delaying our start time...even further


----------



## CBrown

I'm sure this has been asked time and time again...
But is there a certain book to use to study for the test.

I went to Barnes and Noble last night but there 5-6 diffrent police test book as ell as 2-3 civil service test books

Can some one point me in the right direction?
Thank you!!


----------



## CBrown

Thanks,
Thats what i was thinking after i read a few questions on the registartion website it self

but i was not sure..


----------



## bowski_77

has anyone gotten a notice on where you are taking the cs test this month? just curious on how far i am going to have to drive this time!!!


----------



## MKellyIrish

Will the Boston Police be hiring at all off the next exam? I am a resident and veteran and I am hoping that they will hire some classes in 2010


----------



## RTC#306

Notices have been sent and are can be viewed in SOARIS.

Looks like im testing at Dohrety High in Worcester.


----------



## WaterPistola

oh nice, so not everyone will be at Boston. I will be though, maybe it won't be a clusterf*ck this time.


----------



## Hawk19

MKellyIrish said:


> Will the Boston Police be hiring at all off the next exam? I am a resident and veteran and I am hoping that they will hire some classes in 2010


Considering it's likely there'll be some Quinn cuts by then, and the BPD, like most any organization, is comprised heavily of baby boomers due to retire soon, you can bet on at least one class in '10. With vet preference and residency, I'd say you've got a good shot.


----------



## L4G81

Just checked mine...I'll be taking mine @ Doherty High too....usually it's @ Sullivan Middle School by the Worcester Airport. Nice to have a change of scenery I guess.



Markaptgt said:


> Notices have been sent and are can be viewed in SOARIS.
> 
> Looks like im testing at Dohrety High in Worcester.


----------



## leyds612

Hey guys, I'm taking up coming exam in Haverhill. I took the test last year and did pretty well. Anyways I'm 22, I have no millitary experience, I know about 3 words of espanol, and I'm white, so I realize I have no chance of getting on in MA for a while. Although it probably doesn't matter what towns I select, does anyone know what would be good selections for north of boston and the north shore. Thanks.


----------



## L4G81

1) score good on the test

2) residency, residency, residency

3) MBTA and MSP

Good luck.



leyds612 said:


> Hey guys, I'm taking up coming exam in Haverhill. I took the test last year and did pretty well. Anyways I'm 22, I have no millitary experience, I know about 3 words of espanol, and I'm white, so I realize I have no chance of getting on in MA for a while. Although it probably doesn't matter what towns I select, does anyone know what would be good selections for north of boston and the north shore. Thanks.


----------



## CJIS

Boston for me. yay ...


----------



## HuskyH-2

Sending me to Fall River was hoping to get Boston, any chance of getting a change of venue or is it not even worth the effort it would take?


----------



## EBPD240

Got an e-mail from Hanrahan, and it looks like the promotional banding mess has been put on hold....for now.

*Judge Orders Injunction Preventing HRD from Banding Scores*

Thanks to the Boston Patrolman's Union, MassCop, and their law firm Sandulli Grace PC, a judge ordered an injunction today preventing HRD from using the banding system. The litigation is not over yet but it is a big win for those who oppose the banding system. Click the link below to read the decision:
 
http://blog.hanrahanconsulting.us/files/105405-98178/injunction_sup_ct_decision.pdf


----------



## Stanger

*Why conduct a cse anyways???*

Why does the HRD/State do the civil service exams anyway with all the budget cuts and basically the IMPOSSIBLITY of becoming a cop nowadays? Does the state just want to make money from all those that paid to take this test knowing that not many will be hired at all anyways like in the past?

I dont even know why I bothered paying to take this test this saturday. Even if I score well I probally wont be selected cause im not a vet. WHAT WAS I THINKING!


----------



## Nighttrain

*Re: Why conduct a cse anyways???*

As Casey Kassum would say - Keep your feet on the ground and keep reaching for the stars!!!!!!


----------



## Hawk19

*Re: Why conduct a cse anyways???*



Stanger said:


> Why does the HRD/State do the civil service exams anyway with all the budget cuts and basically the IMPOSSIBLITY of becoming a cop nowadays? Does the state just want to make money from all those that paid to take this test knowing that not many will be hired at all anyways like in the past?
> 
> I dont even know why I bothered paying to take this test this saturday. Even if I score well I probally wont be selected cause im not a vet. WHAT WAS I THINKING!


Hey, just think of Kurt Warner, stocking shelves at one point, and then a few years later, throwing TDs in the Super Bowl. Also, concentrate on the fact that he kept busy before the Rams brought him to camp as their 3rd quarterback...


----------



## LGriffin

*Re: Why conduct a cse anyways???*



Stanger said:


> Why does the HRD/State do the civil service exams anyway with all the budget cuts and basically the IMPOSSIBLITY of becoming a cop nowadays? Does the state just want to make money from all those that paid to take this test knowing that not many will be hired at all anyways like in the past?
> 
> I dont even know why I bothered paying to take this test this saturday. Even if I score well I probally wont be selected cause im not a vet. WHAT WAS I THINKING!


What is it, forty bucks? If you're bitching about wasting forty bucks on a chance and then planning on going out with your buddies this weekend to piss away much more on booze and broads, maybe this path isn't right for you.

Claw your way through it like the rest of us did and be happy that IF you ever make it into an academy, you're just about guaranteed to pass because they're like a rosie little college experience now...


----------



## Hawk19

*Re: Why conduct a cse anyways???*



LGriffin said:


> What is it, forty bucks? If you're bitching about wasting forty bucks on a chance and then planning on going out with your buddies this weekend to piss away much more on booze and broads, maybe this path isn't right for you.
> 
> Claw your way through it like the rest of us did and be happy that IF you ever make it into an academy, you're just about guaranteed to pass because they're like a rosie little college experience now...


40 bucks for the civil service test?? Not unless he's planning to go back in time and take it in, what, 1993?


----------



## MKellyIrish

Your best bet at least in my opinion on getting on a department in Massachusetts is to go into the military. I have a college degree in criminal justice that means nothing unless I actually get onto a department. So I decided to go into the military for two years and get veterans preference. If you REALLY want to get into law enforcement in Massachusetts this might be a path that you should follow. The reason I joined is I didn't want to be taking the civil service exam every year till I realize that I don't have a shot at all. something to think about...


----------



## CBrown

what do we need to bring other then # 2 pencils? soc card? birth certificate?


----------



## HuskyH-2

CBrown said:


> what do we need to bring other then # 2 pencils? soc card? birth certificate?


A cell phone...........

You must bring this notice, a photo i.d., #2 pencils, and a good eraser to 
the exam. Books, notes and calculators may not be used. No hats, no 
firearms, and no electronic communication devices, (such as cellphones, 
pagers, & PDA's) will be allowed in the test facility. Non-compliance by a 
test taker with HRD rules may result in cancellation of his/her exam mark


----------



## CBrown

i thought i read that but i could not find it again

thank you


----------



## 1234hey

I guess this test is not going to be certified until Sept/Oct.


----------



## ArsenalMA

good luck to all taking the test tomorrow (myself included)
dont forget to wear your jeans, t shirt and bring your cell phone!


----------



## Guest

CBrown said:


> what do we need to bring other then # 2 pencils?


The attitude of knowing there will be hundreds of layoffs ahead of you on the list, who didn't have to get up early on a Saturday morning to take the test.


----------



## sean37

I got it from a reliable source their doing the PT test right after the written exam so bring sneakers!


----------



## L4G81

HAHAHAHAHA. Ya. In the classroom too...your objection is to jump from desk to desk....



sean37 said:


> I got it from a reliable source their doing the PT test right after the written exam so bring sneakers!


----------



## WaterPistola

I don't know about you guys but I am showing up in full PT gear! headband and all! anyone who does not would be a fool!


----------



## L4G81

I heard that they were requesting everyone to wear formal outfits...ladies and gentlemen, please make sure to wear your suits and prom dresses.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Doherty High gets a bit warm!


----------



## wolf9848

It was great with the AC going at the Boston Convention Center.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Just got back from taking the test at the Boston Convention Center, they were not kidding when they said thousands were going to be there! Test started a bit late...and for anyone who took the test in 07/08 lots of the questions were the same, I would say about 90%! Should have seen what people were wearing, from 90210 to 3 piece suits. Finished in about an hour and a half like last time! Good luck everyone


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

RodneyFarva said:


> Doherty High gets a bit warm!


Really? My classroom had the windows open. It was nice and breezy where I was. The parking on the other hand sucked, but my truck looked nice on the grass in front.

What the hell was up with the plastic bags though? That was plain retarded.


----------



## WaterPistola

did anyone dispose of their plastic bag on site? I hope not, the Troopers were taking notes.


----------



## Flex1510

did anyone else want to punch the announcer guy in the face....his voice was so annoying!!


----------



## midwatch

I gave my plastic bag back so they could use it again. Just doing my part to save the Commonwealth some $$$. Who knows, I may have just saved someones job.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What the hell was up with the plastic bags though? That was plain retarded.


Yeah thats kinda out there, but I heard next year there not going to let you wear shoes and you will have to put on a orange jump suit. and thats after the body cavity search.


----------



## L4G81

Did you park next to my silver Highlander?? Mine was on the grass out front too!

That place WAS jammed...it was like herding frigin cattle. I saw a TON of the same questions as the last test so it was certainly a lot easier than usual.

I saw a few kids with suits on too, even a mullet. Great people watching!



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Really? My classroom had the windows open. It was nice and breezy where I was. The parking on the other hand sucked, but my truck looked nice on the grass in front.
> 
> What the hell was up with the plastic bags though? That was plain retarded.


----------



## aran isle

Girl in front of me-
"I HAVE to do well on this test".
Oh, boy..


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

L4G81 said:


> Did you park next to my silver Highlander?? Mine was on the grass out front too!
> 
> That place WAS jammed...it was like herding frigin cattle. I saw a TON of the same questions as the last test so it was certainly a lot easier than usual.
> 
> I saw a few kids with suits on too, even a mullet. Great people watching!


Not sure... I drive a blue Escalade. It was right at the entrance on the grass... It made leaving verryyyy easy. No drinks allowed in the test though?? What the hell was that all about? I had JUST gotten my ice coffee... The Border Patrol Exam I took yesterday I got to keep my coffee... :BNANA:


----------



## wryman

I could'nt tell if some thought it was a "wacker" convention, or audtions for VH-1's next "Tool Academy"!


----------



## 94c

I overslept.

Can I still take the test *next *week?


----------



## Hawk19

94c said:


> I overslept.
> 
> Can I still take the test *next *week?


Wouldn't surprise me if they had 2-3 tests in the next 18 months.. Call it a "police application tax". And you know how Patrick loves increasing taxes...


----------



## sean37

waterpistola. i wish they did, it would have eliminated alot of people. and id say if they did the PT test after they could have eliminated conservatively 50% of the people.



WaterPistola said:


> did anyone dispose of their plastic bag on site? I hope not, the Troopers were taking notes.


oh, and a tip everyone. I heard that if you do make it into the academy you will need to pack your socks in that plastic bag, they will ask on day one. If you did get rid of it you can get one at any staples or office max.


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of you all when I slept in Saturday morning.


----------



## L4G81

Put it this way, to the right of me, I had some 32 year old guy with a mullet who looked like he got shattered at a bar the night before and didn't shower.....behind me was a kid that looked like frigin Rueben Studdard from the American Idol (for those of you who dont know who I'm talking about, think 350lbs).

A PT test right after the exam would of been PERFECT. 



sean37 said:


> waterpistola. i wish they did, it would have eliminated alot of people. and id say if they did the PT test after they could have eliminated conservatively 50% of the people.
> 
> oh, and a tip everyone. I heard that if you do make it into the academy you will need to pack your socks in that plastic bag, they will ask on day one. If you did get rid of it you can get one at any staples or office max.


----------



## CTrain

Quick question - did we HAVE to choose the towns we wanted our scores to go to when we registered? I thought we could on the day of the test... Oops... 

Is there anyway to fix this now? I could not find it on the HR site.


----------



## rireserve

Way too many people take the test that have no business taking it. If you don't respect yourself enough to keep yourself inshape to pass a pt test or PAT then don't bother clogging up the list. Also way to many people that have reserve status through cs retake the exam because they don't take the time to research civil service law to see what opportunities are available to them. Be a cop don't play at being a cop.


----------



## mauima

im going to marinate steak tips in my plastic bag


----------



## 94c

LawMan3 said:


> There needs to be some kind of dress code at these things, I saw some absolute CLOWNS today taking that test. Incredibly unprofessional looking.


In these tough budget times I could see Chiefs hiring them for the sole reason that you could fit a bunch of them in a single cruiser.


----------



## SinePari

You guys are way too judgmental about those folks that were taking the test with you. Everyone there has a fair crack at the job. No matter what kind of shape they're in and who has "no business" being there, bottom line is the majority of you *will not be hired* and you'll come back here pissing and moaning about who did. Then we'll move on from the superficial stage to the _he/she only got hired because of (fill in the blank),_ and we'll have 10,000 more pages of whining until the next test.


----------



## OfficerObie59

L4G81 said:


> I saw a few kids with suits on too, even a mullet. Great people watching!





wryman said:


> I could'nt tell if some thought it was a "wacker" convention, or audtions for VH-1's next "Tool Academy"!





LawMan3 said:


> There needs to be some kind of dress code at these things, I saw some absolute CLOWNS today taking that test. Incredibly unprofessional looking.


I got on via a military make-up in an even year and went through the hiring process in the next spring. I had already paid my $80 for the April test that year, so I figured screw it, I'd take the test again in case funding or something else fell though.

Just so I was well prepared, I had passed out on a friends couch the night prior and barely made it to my test site; I looked like a total slob and hadn't showered since the day before. That day I noticed most people came dressed in three ways:
the novice: those wearing suits like they plan on getting an instant interview afterward; I said to one that morning, "apparently you haven't done this before"; he looked at me like I was an asshole.
the whacker: dude who digs out his uncle's extra-small Anytown Police Department tee shirt tucking it into belted jeans that belong to his sister.
the I-don't-give-a-shit-I'm-probably-not-getting-on-the-job-off-this-test-anyway: Me that morning...I stayed as far away from the proctor troopers as possible.
Being hungover definately affects your score. I scored five points lower than the last time, even though probably 30% of the questions were the same. That was before they rolled the MMPI into the test.

Anyways, good luck to those who took it. Like the lottery, you can't win if you don't play.

And remember, no matter how much any of the guys on this site rip on you, we were all there once.


----------



## L4G81

Oh I am sure you can count on that probably 90 percent of us won't get on the job, and there will be plenty of more tests, however the people who get on most peoples nerves are the ones that DONT take the test and complain about not getting on or never becoming a PO. It's not about who gets hired for what, why or how it's about how much you tried and put the effort in. If it wasn't meant to be then it just wasn't meant to be, but without taking each and every test and not trying then realistically you have nothing to say in the long run when the word failure comes to mind when discussing your career goals.

I think the topic of "people watching" was more of just speaking in humor as to what is seen, no one said those people won't get on, it's just simply a bit surprising to see the melting pot of types all in one building. 



SinePari said:


> You guys are way too judgmental about those folks that were taking the test with you. Everyone there has a fair crack at the job. No matter what kind of shape they're in and who has "no business" being there, bottom line is the majority of you *will not be hired* and you'll come back here pissing and moaning about who did. Then we'll move on from the superficial stage to the _he/she only got hired because of (fill in the blank),_ and we'll have 10,000 more pages of whining until the next test.


----------



## OfficerObie59

CTrain said:


> Quick question - did we HAVE to choose the towns we wanted our scores to go to when we registered? I thought we could on the day of the test... Oops...
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this now? I could not find it on the HR site.


Once this list is posted and your scores are available on the HRD website, you can change your town selection right online. Takes about 3-4 days to update after you change them.

This is primarily why one day you'll log on and your rankings will have changed up or down without the town having actually hired anyone; also, HRD holds military make-ups for troops who weren't able to take the test (deployed, etc), so they'll be filling in thoroughout the two-year cycle. For those w/o vet preference, that mean yes, there may even be more vets on the list at a later time.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

OfficerObie59 said:


> That day I noticed most people came dressed in three ways:
> 
> the novice: those wearing suits like they plan on getting an instant interview afterward; I said to one that morning, "apparently you haven't done this before"; he looked at me like I was an asshole.
> the whacker: dude who digs out his uncle's extra-small Anytown Police Department tee shirt tucking it into belted jeans that belong to his sister.
> the I-don't-give-a-shit-I'm-probably-not-getting-on-the-job-off-this-test-anyway: Me that morning...I stayed as far away from the proctor troopers as possible.


I was definitely in the number 3 category. We all know the state of affairs the commonwealth is in... It feels like an exercise in futility.


----------



## Spector7

I think the plastic bags were handed out to thin the herd, I didn't see any suffocation warnings on the bag.


----------



## DEI8

*Re: Why conduct a cse anyways???*



Stanger said:


> Why does the HRD/State do the civil service exams anyway with all the budget cuts and basically the IMPOSSIBLITY of becoming a cop nowadays? Does the state just want to make money from all those that paid to take this test knowing that not many will be hired at all anyways like in the past?
> 
> I dont even know why I bothered paying to take this test this saturday. Even if I score well I probally wont be selected cause im not a vet. WHAT WAS I THINKING!


Not sure if I misunderstood your coment, but you seem a little ungreatful and disgruntled towards veterans.


----------



## Hawk19

Wolfman said:


> So go become a vet and take the exam again.


Or apply somewhere else. Most out-of-state departments don't place _quite _the same emphasis on veteran status.


----------



## davejoyce2000

Approximately how many people were at the Boston Convention Center?


----------



## Spector7

davejoyce2000 said:


> Approximately how many people were at the Boston Convention Center?


My guess was 4,000, before I left I counted roughly 80 full sections of 50.


----------



## WaterPistola

time for the next question...WHAT SECTION WERE YOU IN!?!?


----------



## mauima

sec. 59


----------



## sean37

i poked some holes in the bag and put it over my head. i heard some people coughing and i got scared about the swine flu. 



Spector7 said:


> I think the plastic bags were handed out to thin the herd, I didn't see any suffocation warnings on the bag.


----------



## OfficerObie59

WaterPistola said:


> time for the next question...WHAT SECTION WERE YOU IN!?!?










HOUSING

Oh...whoops...my bad, I thought you were talking about those on the layoff list...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

sean37 said:


> i poked some holes in the bag and put it over my head. i heard some people coughing and i got scared about the swine flu.


:L::L::L:

I thought the steak marinade comment was good, as well as the lack of "Risk of Suffocation" post... This one wins.


----------



## davejoyce2000

sean37 said:


> i poked some holes in the bag and put it over my head. i heard some people coughing and i got scared about the swine flu.


I used the bag as a bathroom so I didn't have to leave my seat and lose precious time taking the test


----------



## sniper223

Hello I took the exam on saturday. It was different to say the least the last two parts, I dont undersand how they grade them. I know the tests in the past had 100 questions that were mostly reading comprehension, memory and directions of travel. The new test seemed odd but the first 48 questions seemed easy.

I did some research on this site and others and found out that the state was mandated to change the test. This ruling came from a court because of the disperate impact. They confirmed in studies from civil service tests in 2002 and 2004 that minorities scored way lower than caucasions. It was from 4 firefighters from Lynn, that brought the suit against the state. They had a licensed professional testify that during his 20 plus yrs throughout the country that it is a fact that minorities score lower than caucasions on tests that just contain cognitive abilities. So he recommened that the test also include a workstyle questionarre and life experience portion. And as everyone knows the state agreed with this expert and know we have this test that has been around for a few years.

I looked on the Eb Jacobs website and found out that they were part of or purchased SHL Landy Jacobs in 2004. I googled it and was suprised what I found. Bascially the same thing happened in New York in 1996. So the company came in and gave a new test just like the one that MASS uses now. But it was designed at a 2nd grade reading level and gave more weight to the workstyle life portions of the exam. A whole bunch of officers from other areas took the exam and failed while alot of under educated minorties rose to the top. Needless to say there was another big lawsuit. 

All you have to do is google the information and it is all there. So if anyone on here has taken the test in the past, how well did you do. Just to clarify I am a minority and have been on for almost 10 yrs in a town and also a veteran. I knew something was going on with the test when taking the first section it did seem that it was designed at a 2nd grade level. I am just curious as to how they score the exam. Thanks for reading all that.


----------



## batedog

At what point do the names expire from the 2007 test for those who did not take the 2008 test? Shouldn't those names have been dropped off by now.


----------



## midwatch

batedog said:


> At what point do the names expire from the 2007 test for those who did not take the 2008 test? Shouldn't those names have been dropped off by now.


No. The 2007 list and 2008 list were merged into one list. I believe that combined list expires with the certification of the 2009 test.


----------



## WaterPistola

midwatch said:


> No. The 2007 list and 2008 list were merged into one list. I believe that combined list expires with the certification of the 2009 test.


that's not true. 2007 scores expire when this list is certified. 2008 list is combined with 2009 list...


----------



## ddp335

That all sounds dandy, but judging by the commonwealth's speed of scoring the test....I'm thinking we will see the new list in October... of 2011....:spell:


----------



## midwatch

WaterPistola said:


> that's not true. 2007 scores expire when this list is certified. 2008 list is combined with 2009 list...


OK. I knew the '07 scores would expire, wasn't sure about the '08s. Is that going to be the plan moving forward? Testing every year and then merging the lists? That sounds pretty retarded...but this is Civil Service we're talking about. #-o


----------



## L4G81

The 2007 merged with the 2008 which also made the 2009 then of course made the 2010...which of course producted the 2011. Long story short? You'll hear more 2012.



OK - all kidding aside? ENOUGH! When it comes, it comes! (go ahead, start the perverted replies LOL)



WaterPistola said:


> that's not true. 2007 scores expire when this list is certified. 2008 list is combined with 2009 list...


----------



## OfficerObie59

batedog said:


> At what point do the names expire from the 2007 test for those who did not take the 2008 test? Shouldn't those names have been dropped off by now.





midwatch said:


> No. The 2007 list and 2008 list were merged into one list. I believe that combined list expires with the certification of the 2009 test.





WaterPistola said:


> that's not true. 2007 scores expire when this list is certified. 2008 list is combined with 2009 list...





ddp335 said:


> That all sounds dandy, but judging by the commonwealth's speed of scoring the test....I'm thinking we will see the new list in October... of 2011....:spell:





midwatch said:


> OK. I knew the '07 scores would expire, wasn't sure about the '08s. Is that going to be the plan moving forward? Testing every year and then merging the lists? That sounds pretty retarded...but this is Civil Service we're talking about. #-o





L4G81 said:


> The 2007 merged with the 2008 which also made the 2009 then of course made the 2010...which of course producted the 2011. Long story short? You'll hear more 2012.


Maybe I'm retarded and missing the joke, but WTF are you guys talking about?

Bottom line: When the new list comes out ("certified") from the test you just took last week (4/09) which is usually in the fall (October or Nov), the old list genarated from the 2007 test expires and is replaced by the new test takers.

I have no idea what "merging" the list means in this context. Unlike the DOC, the entry level municipal police lists are not "merged" from multiple exams. You take the test, occasionally vets (via military make ups) and some sucessful civil service appealants (denoted as "534" in the preference box) are added in throughout the two years. There'll be another test in Spring 2011, and the lists from the test you guys just took will expire that fall.


----------



## L4G81

Obie -

I was joking because no one is making sense, I figured I'd throw a line of b/s in there for a laugh!



OfficerObie59 said:


> Maybe I'm retarded and missing the joke, but WTF are you guys talking about?
> 
> Bottom line: When the new list comes out ("certified") from the test you just took last week (4/09) which is usually in the fall (October or Nov), the old list genarated from the 2007 test expires and is replaced by the new test takers.
> 
> I have no idea what "merging" the list means in this context. Unlike the DOC, the entry level municipal police lists are not "merged" from multiple exams. You take the test, occasionally vets (via military make ups) and some sucessful civil service appealants (denoted as "534" in the preference box) are added in throughout the two years. There'll be another test in Spring 2011, and the lists from the test you guys just took will expire that fall.


----------



## midwatch

Well, I also heard from someone who knows someones brother who works at HRD that next year they plan on merging the police, fire, and a new DPW truck driver list into one mega list.


----------



## SinePari

OfficerObie59 said:


> Bottom line: When the new list comes out ("certified") from the test you just took last week (4/09) which is usually in the fall (October or Nov), the old list genarated from the 2007 test expires and is replaced by the new test takers.


I think they're talking about that FUBAR exam they gave last year.


----------



## ddp335

L4G81 said:


> Obie -
> 
> I was joking because no one is making sense, I figured I'd throw a line of b/s in there for a laugh!


+1

Also heard those who wore their Aux/constable/police apparel are awarded 3 points onto their score.


----------



## Tow Truck

I watched a kid walk past 500 people to the front of the line and ask the Trooper if he was in the right place for the police exam, then ask where the end of the line was. "Here's your sign!"


----------



## OfficerObie59

Sometimes satire and sarcasm goes right over my head. Anyways, question answered; glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## BRION24

Tow Truck said:


> I watched a kid walk past 500 people to the front of the line and ask the Trooper if he was in the right place for the police exam, then ask where the end of the line was. "Here's your sign!"


Which test site was that?


----------



## romeobravogolf

In Chicopee the Trooper called in two local Officers to take care of an old woman who showed up and got in line. She looked really out of it and apparently she had with her multiple Test Notices. Wish I knew how that ended up, but we got ushered into the building pretty quickly.


----------



## FordMustang

Can anyone tell me about experience points? My friend mentioned that on the Civil Service you get credit or something for being a full time or prior full time police officer? Is he full of crap? I did not see anything about that when I registered for the test...


Thanks.


----------



## OfficerObie59

LawMan3 said:


> If my memory serves me right, for every year someone serves as a police officer, they get 0.2 points towards the exam. Therefore, one would have to have 5 years of documented experience as a PO just to get one point.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


That sounds right. I was able to use my 2 years as an MP towards it, but as I remember, the points I got from it would've been miniscule.


----------



## RodneyFarva

OfficerObie59 said:


> That sounds right. I was able to use my 2 years as an MP towards it, but as I remember, the points I got from it would've been miniscule.


does part time count??


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> That sounds right. I was able to use my 2 years as an MP towards it, but as I remember, the points I got from it would've been miniscule.


In a game of percentages, every little bit helps.


----------



## OfficerObie59

RodneyFarva said:


> does part time count??


I'm not sure...Come to think of it, it didn't matter for me b/c I took the test right after coming off an active duty mob.


----------



## FordMustang

Thanks for the info Lawman!


----------



## ArsenalMA

so looks like well be getting the scores back soon if im correct, 25th of this month? Or are we not finding out till the list is certified?


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Results from the Police Officer/State Trooper test should be available by the end of August 2009. The eligible lists are scheduled to be established on November 1, 2009. Looks like the layoff list was updated today as well...not good!!!​


----------



## Spector7

Wheres the layoff list located at?


----------



## Hush

ArsenalMA said:


> so looks like well be getting the scores back soon if im correct, 25th of this month? Or are we not finding out till the list is certified?


Haha, not even close. Im in the same boat, took it in APR, the wait till AUG is going to be unbearable. But thats just the beginning of the wait, unless you are a transgendered, midget, minority, disabled vet, politically connected applicant. In that case, they'res probably a spot waiting for you.


----------



## Irishpride

Spector7 said:


> Wheres the layoff list located at?


Police Officer Reemployment List


----------



## CopCandidate

The scores are now in bands. Basically if you are a vet you get to be top of the list. I am not a vet but recieved a 10 on my civil service test. A 10 is the equivelant of a 97-100. My city just called in all the 10's to interview. This included the vets as well. If your city calls in a good amount of people, then a 9 should help you out because you will be right under all the vets and people who scored 10's. Hope this helps. Good luck. 
Also, I think a 9 is equivelant to 94-97.


----------



## SullyMass

Im pretty curious as to the scoring of the Life Styles section. The first 48 inductive/deductive reasoning questions were pretty straight forward with only one correct answer. 

But I'd like to see what the correct answer to a question like...

In the last year, what percentage of the time were you late to work?

a) 0-5% of the time
b) 5-10% of the time
.... etc

Are these scored with a right or wrong?


----------



## L4G81

This one I put A....you can laugh all you want but I am a serious ON TIME freak. 



SullyMass said:


> Im pretty curious as to the scoring of the Life Styles section. The first 48 inductive/deductive reasoning questions were pretty straight forward with only one correct answer.
> 
> But I'd like to see what the correct answer to a question like...
> 
> In the last year, what percentage of the time were you late to work?
> 
> a) 0-5% of the time
> b) 5-10% of the time
> .... etc
> 
> Are these scored with a right or wrong?


----------



## L4G81

Just a TAD corny.......kiddin. 



LawMan3 said:


> I put A too - I make it a point to be punctual...as corny as that sounds


----------



## SullyMass

L4G81 said:


> This one I put A....you can laugh all you want but I am a serious ON TIME freak.





LawMan3 said:


> I put A too - I make it a point to be punctual...as corny as that sounds


I also put A, but then it got me thinking that they (the powers scoring the exam) see this answer as the technically right answer but not honest answer and thus score it based on the assumption that most are BS'ing.

I should of just taken the age old approach of KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid).


----------



## WaterPistola

is it safe to BELIEVE the scores of the last exam will be come out in about a month? Logic being the corrections exam scores just came out and that test was given in March.


----------



## L4G81

Wishful thinking Lima Mike.......



LawMan3 said:


> The 2008 exam scores were released exactly 3 months from the test date, so I predict they will be released on July 25th.


----------



## jmestano

It's been nearly three months. Maybe we'll get our scores within the next week or two?


----------



## SullyMass

Unfortuantly, I think it could be longer according to ...

*2009 Police Officer,
Cities and Towns & MBTA Transit Police
&
Trooper, State Police Dept.
Open Competitive Entry-Level Exam*

Exam date: April 25, 2009
Notice to Appear & Exam Forms Information ​Results from the Police Officer/State Trooper test should be available by the end of August 2009. 
The eligible lists are scheduled to be established on November 1, 2009.

Source: Civil Service News

Hopefully not...​


----------



## OfficerObie59

SullyMass said:


> I also put A, but then it got me thinking that they (the powers scoring the exam) see this answer as the technically right answer but not honest answer and thus score it based on the assumption that most are BS'ing.


Just answer truthfully and I'm sure you'd have no problem.



WaterPistola said:


> is it safe to BELIEVE the scores of the last exam will be come out in about a month? Logic being the corrections exam scores just came out and that test was given in March.





LawMan3 said:


> The 2008 exam scores were released exactly 3 months from the test date, so I predict they will be released on July 25th.


The 2007 Police scores came out when I was in my fall semester of school, becuase I can remember all of those that took the exam comparing their scores and surprised about the-then new score banding.


----------



## Rocco39

I feel for you guys, it sucks to be on "standby to standby". However, a word of advice, A. Look for a back up career, B. Look out of state (L.A., Florida, Vegas). 

I say this because there are around a couple hundred guys (& women) on the CS Layoff list from a number of cities and towns. These people all have to be absorbed by any departments that are filling open slots BEFORE the towns can even look at hiring from the 2009 CS list. 
It is possible that the laid off officers may refuse some offers and that may afford a chance for others to get hired, BUT there are no academies open or planning to anytime soon. 

Sorry, not trying to be harsh, just realistic. It sucks for those of you who really want a shot at getting hired. But, if you really want it that bad stick with it. Try looking out of state. Otherwise you guys need a TREMENDOUS amount of patience. It literally could take you guys years to get hired hear in MA and some may never get hired. 
Keep the faith, I did and I did eventually get hired. The economic times that we're stuck in right now aren't helping your chances. Patience and/or flexibility are what you all need a great deal of now. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## fscpd910

Rocco39 said:


> I feel for you guys, it sucks to be on "standby to standby". However, a word of advice, A. Look for a back up career, B. Look out of state (L.A., Florida, Vegas).
> 
> I say this because there are around a couple hundred guys (& women) on the CS Layoff list from a number of cities and towns. These people all have to be absorbed by any departments that are filling open slots BEFORE the towns can even look at hiring from the 2009 CS list.
> It is possible that the laid off officers may refuse some offers and that may afford a chance for others to get hired, BUT there are no academies open or planning to anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be harsh, just realistic. It sucks for those of you who really want a shot at getting hired. But, if you really want it that bad stick with it. Try looking out of state. Otherwise you guys need a TREMENDOUS amount of patience. It literally could take you guys years to get hired hear in MA and some may never get hired.
> Keep the faith, I did and I did eventually get hired. The economic times that we're stuck in right now aren't helping your chances. Patience and/or flexibility are what you all need a great deal of now.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Nice to see you still got your gift of helping others with words of Wisdom. 
we got in at the right time. 

51st MPOC


----------



## jmestano

Do you guys think there's a chance that a potential economic recovery within the next two years might lead to some jobs for the 2009 test-takers? Though things look very bad now, the list will be valid from late 09' until late 11'. By then, the economy could very well _still _suck, but it might possibly be a little healthier too.


----------



## SullyMass

Rocco39 said:


> I feel for you guys, it sucks to be on "standby to standby". However, a word of advice, A. Look for a back up career, B. Look out of state (L.A., Florida, Vegas).
> 
> I say this because there are around a couple hundred guys (& women) on the CS Layoff list from a number of cities and towns. These people all have to be absorbed by any departments that are filling open slots BEFORE the towns can even look at hiring from the 2009 CS list.
> It is possible that the laid off officers may refuse some offers and that may afford a chance for others to get hired, BUT there are no academies open or planning to anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be harsh, just realistic. It sucks for those of you who really want a shot at getting hired. But, if you really want it that bad stick with it. Try looking out of state. Otherwise you guys need a TREMENDOUS amount of patience. It literally could take you guys years to get hired hear in MA and some may never get hired.
> Keep the faith, I did and I did eventually get hired. The economic times that we're stuck in right now aren't helping your chances. Patience and/or flexibility are what you all need a great deal of now.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Rocco,

Surely appreciate your response, hell, if it wasn't for a wife's lock in at the W Roxbury VA, I'd be looking out of State myself.. That is life!

What really burns me though is that I feel as though Mass put out the test as a revenue generator as oppossed to an actual purposeful exam. They knew the number of applicants would be significant, they knew there were to few openings, and at $100 a pop, they made a good deal off of doing nothing. Bah!


----------



## Rocco39

SullyMass said:


> Rocco,
> 
> Surely appreciate your response, hell, if it wasn't for a wife's lock in at the W Roxbury VA, I'd be looking out of State myself.. That is life!
> 
> What really burns me though is that I feel as though Mass put out the test as a revenue generator as oppossed to an actual purposeful exam. They knew the number of applicants would be significant, they knew there were to few openings, and at $100 a pop, they made a good deal off of doing nothing. Bah!


BINGO! You hit that nail on the head! 
The entire CS exam process is a money making venture for the Commonwealth. DO NOT be surprised (and I mean all of you) when the state posts another test announcement in the next year or so DESPITE the fact that very few will ever get hired off of the current list. It is what it is folks and its a CRAPPY system.


----------



## WaterPistola

BY the end of August...it could be next week! Anyway, who cares? Are any of us really going to get hired off this exam if the results came out today vs. a month from now?


----------



## L4G81

Exactly. If the scores come out tomorrow then great. If they come out in August, then ok, if they come out in September then it would be normal since it always takes longer then expected.



WaterPistola said:


> BY the end of August...it could be next week! Anyway, who cares? Are any of us really going to get hired off this exam if the results came out today vs. a month from now?


----------



## Donkey55

and for the 100/150 bones u paid... u should at least get your score in a timely fashion!


----------



## MB720

try the D.O.C. guys. pay and benes are great and they will be putting in another academy this year or rumor has it anyway.


----------



## 94c

SullyMass said:


> Rocco,
> 
> What really burns me though is that I feel as though Mass put out the test as a revenue generator as oppossed to an actual purposeful exam. They knew the number of applicants would be significant, they knew there were to few openings, and at $100 a pop, they made a good deal off of doing nothing. Bah!


I believe Civil Service law requires an exam every two years.

How else could they set up a process for every city and town in the Commonwealth?

I know of six laid off guys that have gotten jobs in various departments. So there definitely is some hiring going on, maybe just not as much.

We've also brought back about a dozen layoffs.

The real problem lies in this whole residence preference thing. You could be at the top of the list in your town but they're not hiring. All the while, every town around you could be hiring and that doesn't help you one bit.


----------



## jmestano

Does anyone know of any other state/city/place that has a system as screwed up as ours?


----------



## Boston17526

Scores for the 09 Police exman will release come End of Aug / Beginning Sept. I want to throw this out there since a friend of mine at the CS dept has been receiving a barrage of calls.


----------



## WaterPistola

Boston17526 said:


> Scores for the 09 Police exman will release come End of Aug / Beginning Sept. I want to throw this out there since a friend of mine at the CS dept has been receiving a barrage of calls.


That's fantastic, but what about those that took the police EXAM? I'm just bustin balls. I was hoping the results would be out around now...since the last exam took about three months.


----------



## SullyMass

LawMan3 said:


> I know there's really no hope of any hirings coming off this list, I just want to know how I did haha


My sentiments exactly, chance of hiring is slim, I just want to know HOW I did. :martini:


----------



## timothy135

Go figure, the price of the exam goes up 25-50 dollars everytime I take it. And yet the commonwealth takes longer and longer to return the results. Got to love this state.


----------



## MetrowestPD

The promotional exam for this year is now $250.00. Talk about a moneymaker, if 2000 take the exam thats a half mil. It may cost $50,000.00 to administer.


----------



## jmestano

The only consolation that I can see is that the list will be good for two years. Maybe there will be an economic recovery and hiring will resume. I live in a fairly big town, with over 100 guys on the job, so there is always a chance that a few will retire and positions will open up. You never know.

Also, it's possible that some of the guys who took the test are only in it for the Quinn Bill/detail money, and will now lose interest. That's what some of the papers are predicting (for what it's worth). I took the test with a lot of guys who talked more about the "extra sweet money" than the job itself.


----------



## 7MPOC

jmestano said:


> Also, it's possible that some of the guys who took the test are only in it for the Quinn Bill/detail money, and will now lose interest. That's what some of the papers are predicting (for what it's worth). I took the test with a lot of guys who talked more about the "extra sweet money" than the job itself.


I wouldnt count on that, most people take the job because they want to be cops and could care less about the pay. Only after a little bit of time on the job when some look back and realize how little they make, then the bitterness sets in. But most would still take the job even if it started at $5.00 an hour.


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Another freakin delay...ugh now its early September GRRRRRRRRR

*Results from the Police Officer/State Trooper test should be available in early September 2009. *


*The eligible lists are scheduled to be established on November 1, 2009. *​
*Updated 08/10/2009*​


----------



## L4G81

Thanks OB for the update ... sadly I'm not surprised. I'm going to try and approach this one with the glass is half full scenario and say good things happen to those who wait??? ...maybe??? <sigh>



OfficerBeyotch said:


> Another freakin delay...ugh now its early September GRRRRRRRRR
> 
> *Results from the Police Officer/State Trooper test should be available in early September 2009. *
> 
> *The eligible lists are scheduled to be established on November 1, 2009. *​
> *Updated 08/10/2009*​


----------



## Hush

Jeez this wait sucks. Nashua PD, you take the test and if you pass, you take the physical same day. Massachusetts.....4 months to score a test.


----------



## jmestano

Maybe the scan-a-tron broke.


----------



## sc3

jmestano said:


> Maybe the scan-a-tron broke.


haha Im guessing they fired the summer intern that does the scores and need more time to find and appropriate replacement...


----------



## MB720

jmestano said:


> Maybe the scan-a-tron broke.


They probably mixed up our answer sheets with summer school dummies. Soon we'll learn on the SOARIS page we passed algebra.


----------



## jmestano

The NYPD is one of the biggest law enforcement organizations in the world, and they have a system that allows you to score your own test within a day (official paper scores took a few weeks). It makes you wonder why Massachusetts bureaucrats need 5 whole months to do the same thing.


----------



## Boston17526

give the temps a break. they're doing their jobs well.


----------



## prvt. pyle

i hope they push back certifying this test till Jan. Feb..we need a class off the 2002 list..One more off the last and final Trooper Exam...


----------



## jmestano

For my own sake, I hope not.


----------



## jmestano

I wonder why they've pushed the score release back. It may just be an administrative thing, but I wonder if there is another reason (and what it might be).


----------



## L4G81

I agree.



LawMan3 said:


> I seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## Ajax UOG

Annoying as fuck tbh


----------



## AdamJ1984

This has been happening for a while, at least since the banding went into affect. When scores are posted, they'll still have to be certified, which should be November if I am correct as that is when my score expires from 2 years ago. Good luck to everyone who took the test. I had an opportunity in the meanwhile, but if any of you know about the Methuen PD, you'll know what I went up against.


----------



## johnjohn

jmestano said:


> The NYPD is one of the biggest law enforcement organizations in the world, and they have a system that allows you to score your own test within a day (official paper scores took a few weeks). It makes you wonder why Massachusetts bureaucrats need 5 whole months to do the same thing.


Good point, I'm not sure why either since it's read through a scanner and not a human eye. Apparently, laser scanners aren't as efficient as the human eyes or maybe we had to downgrade the system to purchase Gov. Deval's caddy.

In the other hand, didn't the score and list for the the last test came out around the same time it is estimate to come out this time by HRD?


----------



## jmestano

From what I've heard, it didn't take as long last time.


----------



## OfficerObie59

jmestano said:


> The only consolation that I can see is that the list will be good for two years. Maybe there will be an economic recovery and hiring will resume. I live in a fairly big town, with over 100 guys on the job, so there is always a chance that a few will retire and positions will open up. You never know.


Maybe, but more likely maybe not.

Plymouth's new chief has been trying to move away from the old guard reputation the department has been known for; one likely step would be hiring a few huge academy classes to up staffing, but I don't see the political will or funding in the cards, at least not any time remotely within the lifespan of the this coming test cycle.

Issues for you would be that they are very lateral friendly. Also FWIW, I don't think Plymouth has dipped below resident vet preference in well over a decade.

With absolute seriousness, you may be well advised to take the fire test; the fire department has been hiring at about three times the pace of the PD.

Nonetheless, best of luck.


----------



## thatsthefastestkidalive

The scores on the the last test, June 28th 2008, came out mid sept. it only took a little over two months. Same test. Less people most likely took it, but it shouldn't by any means take this long.


----------



## btoc343

i called the human resources division today to ask when the scores are going to be released and there was an automated message that said " they anticipate mailing out the exam scores in Sept. 2009." I dont understand why it takes so long to score an exam. gotta love it.


----------



## Hush

btoc343 said:


> i called the human resources division today to ask when the scores are going to be released and there was an automated message that said " they anticipate mailing out the exam scores in Sept. 2009." I dont understand why it takes so long to score an exam. gotta love it.


 Because its Massachusetts. It takes someone's cousin/nephew/in-law to score the test, another person to put it in the envelope, another to address it, and another to put the stamp on it, and yet another to put it in the mailbox....dont kill the job!


----------



## Paul Revere

Patients is a virtue


----------



## Hush

Paul Revere said:


> Patients is a virtue


 Maybe if you're a Doctor.........


----------



## prvt. pyle

I heard from a reliable source that exam results will be out by the end of this week. Good luck too all.......


----------



## bowski_77

prvt. pyle said:


> I heard from a reliable source that exam results will be out by the end of this week. Good luck too all.......


i heard from a reliable source that the exam results are all being loaded on to fed ex trucks as we speak.....good luck to all!!!


----------



## WaterPistola

loaded onto fed ex trucks...NOW? figures the state finds the cheapest contractor around to score the tests. What is it one guy in Nashua?


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

I just called the Civil Service hotline, the recording says the latest update as of 08/25 that results for the trooper/municipal exam will be released in September, not early September like the last online update states...so the usual hurry up and wait deal!!!


----------



## NICO918

Wait and wait and wait.


----------



## bmwmccop

Now the site says on or before October 1st. The wait continues.


----------



## davejoyce2000

As soon as the scores are out, there will be a new test.


----------



## Eagle13

The civil service test scores typically come out in September, at least for the last 3 times.


----------



## Hush

Uhhh WTF, over


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Is it just me or does anyone else have the uneasy feeling that the scores are being yet again delayed because something is off with the test scores??? I don't recall the test scores being delayed like this unless there was a serious issue with the scoring system...


----------



## Hush

Uh-oh...could it be conceivable that a "wise latina" might have decided the scores werent..._diverse_ enough and decided to dump the whole lot?


----------



## WaterPistola

can you stop posting in this damn thread with stupid comments? The next email i get saying this thread has been added to should say "THE SCORES ARE OUT"


----------



## MB720

The scores are not out! :NO:


----------



## Hush

MB720 said:


> The scores are not out! :NO:


In the words of the great Joe Wilson: YOU LIE!


----------



## davejoyce2000

*THE SCORES ARE OUT *soon


----------



## dracheritter

davejoyce2000 said:


> soon


Well that depends on the what your definition of the word 'soon' is :up:


----------



## redemption05

Anyone else taking the military makeup on 26 Sep?? The HRD website says the notices were sent but I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## Paul Revere

Didn't get mine.


----------



## 94c

I've known a few people that have been around a while and have never seen a civil service score come out within 6 months.

Just sayin...


----------



## Badwillhunting

dracheritter said:


> Well that depends on the what your definition of the word 'soon' is :up:


I know this game its called HURRY UP AND WAIT!!


----------



## EOD1

it is odd that they are not out yet. Not suprising but odd. I am doubt anything will roll around for me this time around in this state, but now I am just flat out curious how i did.


----------



## L4G81

I forgot that this test even took place back in April ... hahaha. 

Who knows ... maybe by Christmas time they'll give out the scores as presents.



EOD1 said:


> it is odd that they are not out yet. Not suprising but odd. I am doubt anything will roll around for me this time around in this state, but now I am just flat out curious how i did.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Every time I see a new post in here, I go check to see what someone has posted... and STILL... NO FRIGGIN' SCORES!! I'm going nuts!! Can we put a padlock on this thread until October 1? Or whatever date the Supreme Civil Service Chancellor Wizard Master of planet BandScoring desides to bequeath us with our economically deemed insignificant numerical worthiness?


----------



## L4G81

PVT - I do the SAME thing and laugh everytime it's NOT. 



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Every time I see a new post in here, I go check to see what someone has posted... and STILL... NO FRIGGIN' SCORES!! I'm going nuts!! Can we put a padlock on this thread until October 1? Or whatever date the Supreme Civil Service Chancellor Wizard Master of planet BandScoring desides to bequeath us with our economically deemed insignificant numerical worthiness?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

L4G81 said:


> PVT - I do the SAME thing and laugh everytime it's NOT.


This is getting worse than the "Next RTT" thread. At least people have come to realize that there will NOT be a class anytime soon... But in here... It's like someone just threw a 5 year-old in a shark tank.

Score?!? How about now?!? Now?!?! How about now?? NOWWW!?! Now now!!??? How about... NOW!?!?

FUCKKKKKK. People... must... stop... posting... in... here. Go post in the "Bored" thread... LMAO.


----------



## L4G81

LOL!



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> This is getting worse than the "Next RTT" thread. At least people have come to realize that there will NOT be a class anytime soon... But in here... It's like someone just threw a 5 year-old in a shark tank.
> 
> Score?!? How about now?!? Now?!?! How about now?? NOWWW!?! Now now!!??? How about... NOW!?!?
> 
> FUCKKKKKK. People... must... stop... posting... in... here. Go post in the "Bored" thread... LMAO.


----------



## niteowl1970

Kinda like this....


----------



## MB720

hey 5 months isn't bad right!? riiiight? i wonder if the HRD will offer a new service like this: "Pay an extra fifty for the exam and you can have your scores before anyone else! In just three and a half months time!"


----------



## Eagle13

I am going to take an educated guess here....
The military make-up is September 26th, this Saturday. I am willing to bet that the scores won't be out before that. They are probably waiting to get those scores into the mix and put the list together once.


----------



## 94c

Gee, back in April 1982 I took my first and only civil service entrance exam. I got my results back in October.

Keep crying boys.....


----------



## niteowl1970

Everyone is waiting for scores for a chance at jobs that don't exist.

You'd be better off following this guy's lead.


----------



## Eagle13

94c said:


> Gee, back in April 1982 I took my first and only civil service entrance exam. I got my results back in October.
> 
> Keep crying boys.....


I really don't remember them coming back any earlier than late September / early October, despite what people have been told.


----------



## po-904

94c said:


> I've known a few people that have been around a while and have never seen a civil service score come out within 6 months.
> 
> Just sayin...


I don't know what people are talking about, I took not the latest test but the 2 before that and the scores definitely came out around November 1st for both of them, even though yes, originally they always claimed they would be out earlier.


----------



## 94c

po-904 said:


> I don't know what people are talking about, I took not the latest test but the 2 before that and the scores definitely came out around November 1st for both of them, even though yes, originally they always claimed they would be out earlier.


We are dealing with the "ME-NOW" generation that is not only faster, smarter, more agile, can leap tall buildings, and solve crimes faster than an hour long CSI-MIAMI show.

BUT THEY CAN'T GET HIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These are the same great contributions to police work that spend their entire days on cellphones, Facebook, IM, AIM and everything else you can think of. (Even on road jobs)

One more thing, I learned the streets by driving around for hours on the midnight shift learning every nook and cranny. These guy who think they are going to save the world overnight, toss a GPS on the dashboard and drives right by a guy trying to steal a car because it didn't show up on his GARMIN.

I get a God Damn Hard On interviewing these guys for a job.

Just sayin....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

94c said:


> faster, smarter, more agile, can leap tall buildings


That's true... I can do quantum physics while running at Olympic speeds and have cleared the Prudential building once before. My left sneaker DID touch the top of the building after takeoff... Not sure if that will lower my score... And yeah, I'm pretty sure I won't be on the job in Mass anytime soon. Just sucks because I really wanted to try out my heat vision during a foot pursuit.

:BNANA:


----------



## 94c

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's true... I can do quantum physics while running at Olympic speeds and have cleared the Prudential building once before. My left sneaker DID touch the top of the building after takeoff... Not sure if that will lower my score... And yeah, I'm pretty sure I won't be on the job in Mass anytime soon. Just sucks because I really wanted to try out my heat vision during a foot pursuit.
> 
> :BNANA:


Ya, you kind of fit the bill of most of the candidates I've interviewed. The only guys that ever seem to have an ounce of having their shit together are the military guys.

AND I NEVER SPENT A SINGLE DAY IN THE MILITARY IN MY LIFE.

Years ago, I would have questioned my own philosophy.
But after that last 5-10 years or so, my mindset has changed dramatically.

For everything the computer age has done for us, it has also ruined us.

(add the blue dancing banana here also since when I speak I can't get one of those out of my mouth)


----------



## Badwillhunting

94c said:


> Ya, you kind of fit the bill of most of the candidates I've interviewed. The only guys that ever seem to have an ounce of having their shit together are the military guys.
> 
> AND I NEVER SPENT A SINGLE DAY IN THE MILITARY IN MY LIFE.
> 
> Years ago, I would have questioned my own philosophy.
> But after that last 5-10 years or so, my mindset has changed dramatically.
> 
> For everything the computer age has done for us, it has also ruined us.
> 
> (add the blue dancing banana here also since when I speak I can't get one of those out of my mouth)


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
IM???:blink::blink::blink:8O#-o


----------



## 94c

We have laid off punks, who instead of kissing the ground for getting their jobs back, are crying about their forced assignments.

Not all, but some.

Oh ya, one of them has a father who is a high ranking officer in the sheriffs department.

Go figure...


----------



## smd6169

Scores typicallly come out in October/November. Glad I don't have to go through this anymore. Best of luck to all....


----------



## spmack9

I cant remember when the scores came out last year but I know that the lists were established around early Nov.

I dont know why everyone is worried about the scores, it is the list that matters. If you get a 10/10 than great, but it doesnt mean you'll get on the job. And if you dont have Vet Status, it doesnt matter at all.
I moved up from 145 without Vet status to 15 with it, they didnt process my paperwork when the list first came out.


----------



## BRION24

Vet status is not the end all be all for getting hired. I have been hired by 3 different departments without vet status.


----------



## WaterPistola

The trick is getting hired the first time and getting the FT academy under your belt. That's the real ticket


----------



## 94c

BRION24 said:


> Vet status is not the end all be all for getting hired. I have been hired by 3 different departments without vet status.


Exactly. That's why the internet will be the closest that some people ever get to becoming cops.


----------



## spmack9

Of course there is more to it than Vet status.
But everyone who is concerned about the scores and list being released are looking to be hired. Vet status does not automatically give you a job but when it comes down to your position on the list, it seems to help.
the 19 others who were called in for interviews with me last Dec. all had Vet status. I understanding what you are saying that it does not make or break it


----------



## MB720

Does Veteran's Status apply to the MBTA like the cities/towns or is it just an extra few points like the State Police?


----------



## spmack9

the MBTA list that is out now, is segmented into disabled vet, vet and non vet. There is no residency preference, Ive been told that the state trooper test has been changed to the same format but maybe someone else can verify that.


----------



## DEI8

As for anyone pissing and moaning about someone getting a couple of points for a veterans status. Take your ass down to the recruiters office, sign up for 4 years. Then spend 4 years over seas, putting your life on hold.

The men and women that have served has been out of the loop for the years they served. To give them a few points to their advantage is a return for their sacrafices. 

To every one who did not serve you have four or more years of education or what ever the hell you wasted your time on. You should be thankful someone else put their life on the line so you could be fat, dumb and happy bitching about your freedom.

I am tired of hearring the bitching. Everyone has an equal opportunity to serve this country in the Armed Forces. 

Rant over. 




Yes I served 10 years and I am proud of it, and proud of all who served, and continue to serve!!!!!!


Now the rant is over!!!


----------



## PBiddy35

AFAIK, the State Police are maintaining their ranking system. Awarding 4 (I think) points in addition to passing scores of Veterans.


----------



## fra444

Ya know DEI I never look at this thread. But I gotta say after reading your rant I'm thrilled I did!!! OUTSTANDING!!!

HEY!! Not Even Noobs Yet!! Settle down because there are still laid off fully trained officers who are going to get those jobs!! There were three just taken from that list!!

Congrats to my brothers and sister officers by the way!


----------



## mpr4601

PBiddy35 said:


> AFAIK, the State Police are maintaining their ranking system. Awarding 4 (I think) points in addition to passing scores of Veterans.


It is 2 points added to the score for vets.


----------



## niteowl1970

LawMan3 said:


> Well, it's now October 1st. Where is my score?!


unk:

The hits on this site are gonna go through the roof... Expect posts like :

_My friends buddies cousin told me the scores will be out tomorrow_

_Should I call and ask if the scores are ready ?_

_Does this mean the 80th RTT will be starting ?_


----------



## NICO918

October is a long month.


----------



## sean37

Trick or Treat!


----------



## Eagle13

Why don't people research this kind of shit?!!!!! I had these questions that are posted up here myself at one time or another. It is all available online if you take 5 minutes to go digging for it you will find it. Use some initiative.

But then again, you are the type of people I want to go up against in the hiring process if you make it that far! Carry on! (End of Rant)

Just got an email from Human Resources Division and it reads:



> Dear 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examinee,
> 
> The Human Resources Division (HRD) is working to release the scores as soon as possible and apologizes for the delay. Exam scores will be mailed and posted to a candidates Standings & Online Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS) account. Candidates are encouraged to establish their on-line account and review their contact information for accuracy.
> 
> If you have never accessed SOARIS before you will need to create an account as a first-time user.
> 
> If you have lost your account information you should visit our SOARIS UserID & Password Retrieval System.
> Detailed information pertaining to the release of the exam scores will be posted on the Civil Service News and Updates page as it is becomes available.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Human Resources Division - Civil Service Unit
> [email protected]


----------



## RJC

Same email here....


----------



## dracheritter

Notice how they don't even bother putting an eta this time?


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

I just called over there, instead of the usual recorded update someone actually picked up the phone! I asked if the scores may be released by the end of the week and the response I received was "I would be surprised if they were going to be released by the end of the week".


----------



## Eagle13

OfficerBeyotch said:


> I just called over there, instead of the usual recorded update someone actually picked up the phone! I asked if the scores may be released by the end of the week and the response I received was "I would be surprised if they were going to be released by the end of the week".


aka "I just work here, not my problem.:2up: Have a Nice Day!"

The military make-up was last Saturday, so you have to think that those tests have to be scored before they release them all.


----------



## Irishpride

I hate to sound bitter....BUT with a lay off list with 100+ names, and the state is so broke its doubtful that they're going to be putting a class through anytime soon. Its not like you're going to get your score and the next day be standing in a formation at a MPOC or RTT.


----------



## Eagle13

Irishpride said:


> I hate to sound bitter....BUT with a lay off list with 100+ names, and the state is so broke its doubtful that they're going to be putting a class through anytime soon. Its not like you're going to get your score and the next day be standing in a formation at a MPOC or RTT.


I agree and I don't mean to sound positive ...But for anyone trying to get in somewhere, this is the first step of many. If you think about it, 100 PO's is not a huge list for the state and towns are not required to hire from the layoff list.


----------



## NICO918

Maybe we all have a chance at it same day.:-k


----------



## Eagle13

NICO918 said:


> Maybe we all have a chance at it same day.:-k


Maybe we will all have that chance someday. I know I will, whether it is here in MA or in another state. I am going to do everything I can to get on here in MA before I exit to a hiring state.

Or I could just pity myself and the situation and hope they come looking for me.....that is not happening.


----------



## Hush

GOT MY EMAIL FROM HRD TODAY!!!!!

to let me know that the scores will be delayed


----------



## Hush

Dear 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examinee,
The Human Resources Division (HRD) is working to release the scores as soon as possible and apologizes for the delay. Exam scores will be mailed and posted to a candidates Standings & Online Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS) account. Candidates are encouraged to establish their on-line account and review their contact information for accuracy. 

Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Eagle13

Hush said:


> Dear 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examinee,
> The Human Resources Division (HRD) is working to release the scores as soon as possible and apologizes for the delay. Exam scores will be mailed and posted to a candidates Standings & Online Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS) account. Candidates are encouraged to establish their on-line account and review their contact information for accuracy.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah.


This is old news! lol It was posted yesterday. We already bitched about it.


----------



## sean37

eagle,. any update since 1 minute ago??


----------



## Eagle13

sean37 said:


> eagle,. any update since 1 minute ago??


??? No I am waiting for a letter or an email...then we will have answers. I will not be holding my breath and I am not in a rush.


----------



## Hush

Bah! Not only is it delayed, I'm the last to get the email too!!!!


----------



## sean37

i stepped away from my computer.....anything now????


----------



## dracheritter

sean37 said:


> i stepped away from my computer.....anything now????


ya, the state is even more broke than original estimates. be prepared for the possibility of further cuts #-o


----------



## davejoyce2000

dracheritter said:


> ya, the state is even more broke than original estimates. be prepared for the possibility of further cuts #-o


OH NO!! that means there's a possibility the state will announce a new exam. The score from the new exam will merge with the May 09 exam #-o


----------



## johnjohn

Not sure why everyone is so eager for scores when the state isn't so eager to hire you in the first place. And word on the streets, in this case Capital Hill, more layoffs are on the way.


----------



## Badwillhunting

sean37 said:


> eagle,. Any update since 1 minute ago??


hurry up and wait!!!\\:d/\\:d/


----------



## OfficerNimtz9

Does anyone know when the next C. S. is I still havent taking it, and I was in at academy the day they had the last one


----------



## sean37

A buddy of mine just talked to his cousin who knows a girl who works at a diner near HRD. She said that the reason that scores are delayed is because they were outsourced to India. Anyone else hear that? She also said today is 2 for 1 pancakes.


----------



## davejoyce2000

I heard from a reliable source that they were first outsourced to India. But then they decided to outsource to Mexico due to cheap labor. So that is causing the delay in the score.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9

LawMan3 said:


> You still havent taking it? Wowza guyza.


Yeah Yeah I know.. It sucks, i tried to take the last one, but i had an exam at the academy that day so I couldnt miss that.

But Does anyone know when the next one is scheduled for. I got an emai, back from someone who works for the schedule committy and they said not until 2011.! Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Eagle13

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> Does anyone know when the next C. S. is I still havent taking it, and I was in at academy the day they had the last one


Every two years my friend. Not sure if the MSP portion will continue with it, but CS Test (Municipal and Transit) has been every 2.


----------



## AdamJ1984

Not quite true my friend, there have been tests in 2007, 2008 and 2009, so the every two year test has taken a back seat for additional revenue.


----------



## Eagle13

AdamJ1984 said:


> Not quite true my friend, there have been tests in 2007, 2008 and 2009, so the every two year test has taken a back seat for additional revenue.


The civil service exam for municipal police officer? 2003, 2005, 2007, 2009 are the recent tests I remember. Can someone clarify for my pride her. lol


----------



## OfficerObie59

Irishpride said:


> I hate to sound bitter....BUT with a lay off list with 100+ names, and the state is so broke its doubtful that they're going to be putting a class through anytime soon. Its not like you're going to get your score and the next day be standing in a formation at a MPOC or RTT.


 I don't think you sound bitter at all.

As long as those test takers postsing are mindful of those on the layoff list and don't slam a policy to designed to employ returning veterans, I take no issue.

I remember when I wanted to get on so bad I could almost taste it. To say otherwise would be to forget where I came from.



Eagle13 said:


> The civil service exam for municipal police officer? 2003, 2005, 2007, 2009 are the recent tests I remember.


 Yup, tests are administered every other year. I have no idea what that guy is talking about.


----------



## mpr4601

There was an exam held in June 2008. Those scores were merged with the 2007 exam. You never know what they're going to do next.


----------



## NICO918

I give up. This thread is out of control.


----------



## dracheritter

We keep this up and we can surpass the Next RTT thread


----------



## 94c

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> Does anyone know when the next C. S. is I still havent taking it, and I was in at academy the day they had the last one


God forbid you get on the job and get involved in a serious felony case with your atrocious spelling and sentence structure. The lawyer that sues you will have a field day with your reporting.

You'll get indicted not out of your actions but out of your stupidity.

In short, a guy pulls a weapon out, you shoot him and justifiably so, and your report is written like a second grader.


----------



## sean37

sounds about right. they dont have the exams on leap years though; keep that in mind.



LawMan3 said:


> If you haven't noticed, your spelling AND your comprehenion are terrible. I give up....





OfficerNimtz9 said:


> Yeah Yeah I know.. It sucks, i tried to take the last one, but i had an exam at the academy that day so I couldnt miss that.
> 
> But Does anyone know when the next one is scheduled for. I got an emai, back from someone who works for the schedule committy and they said not until 2011.! Anyone else hear this?


----------



## johnjohn

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> Yeah Yeah I know.. It sucks, i tried to take the last one, but i had an exam at the academy that day so I couldnt miss that.
> 
> But Does anyone know when the next one is scheduled for. I got an emai, back from someone who works for the schedule committy and they said not until 2011.! Anyone else hear this?


If the commonwealth could, they would give the exam out every other month. The exam is becoming more of a money maker than an actual entry exam because the commonwealth have NO intention of hiring anyone.


----------



## sean37

I just talked with someone from HRD. To login and view your scores you will need the serial number that was on your plastic bag that you were given at the exam. Apparently they were logged in with our names at the test.


----------



## Gchan159

OH NO, I used that to cleanup after my dog (just trying to recycle). That is the most ridicules tidbit of information I've herd thus far. I herd "the scores aren't coming out till they find ****** Bulger and the only one who is eligible to find him&#8230;&#8230;would be Secret Squirrel", So hurry up and wait like everyone else.


----------



## davejoyce2000

I heard that the exam scores will be out on December 21, 2012, which is the Mayan's proposed end of the world date. You see the HRD knows they won't hire anyone for this exam due to the budget. They will release the scores when everyone perishes so they won't be blamed for the useless exam.


----------



## BRION24

It's called a quip, not a slooooppe.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: Sgt exam questions*

Anyone have questions on today's Sgt exam?


----------



## Hush

Yeah, when do the results come out?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: mopeds, MCs and all terrain vehicles?*



Hush said:


> Yeah, when do the results come out?


What's the answer to the NCIC entry one involving mopeds, small MC's, large MC's and all terrain mvs? Which one is not to be entered as a vehicle for NCIC purposes? I had a brain fart on that one..........


----------



## Kem25

MOPED in its Sheft's book


----------



## HuskyH-2

Met two guys in Australia waiting on these damn results, its an International Crisis


----------



## L4G81

*The scores!!!*

.... are STILL *not* out.

(hahaha ... sorry. had to do it)


----------



## Guest

*Re: The scores!!!*

OUCH..........


----------



## MB720

wel to be fair its only been half of a year to find out how we did on an exam that cost 100 bucks and that will almost result in no hirings for a few years. like c'monz! ](*,)


----------



## dracheritter

Happy six month anniversary civil service :alcoholi:


----------



## BscBandit09

dracheritter said:


> Happy six month anniversary civil service :alcoholi:


hahah:t:


----------



## jmestano

At this point, the score delays might help- if the lay-off list thins out by the time these scores go active, maybe more test-takers will end up getting hired.

Or maybe I am just deluded and overly optimistic. :BNANA:


----------



## nikc12

jmestano said:


> At this point, the score delays might help- if the lay-off list thins out by the time these scores go active, maybe more test-takers will end up getting hired.
> 
> Or maybe I am just deluded and overly optimistic.


I'd have to go with the overly optimistic. But, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## onetime

Not that we will be able to anything with our scores, but cmon, wtf! Are you serious? Six months? It's kinda frustrating. I just want to know how I did!


----------



## davejoyce2000

I can see it now for the next exam. The HRD civil circus will be offering a $75 optional fee if you want your exam scores to be expedited:BNANA:


----------



## RodneyFarva

davejoyce2000 said:


> I can see it now for the next exam. The HRD civil circus will be offering a $75 optional fee if you want your exam scores to be expedited:BNANA:


Don't give them any ideas.....:ermm:


----------



## dracheritter

davejoyce2000 said:


> I can see it now for the next exam. The HRD civil circus will be offering a $75 optional fee if you want your exam scores to be expedited:BNANA:


They already do that for the MTEL :-k


----------



## Paul Revere

What a JOKE....... You take a STACK of answer booklets, place the STACK on the read-o-matic intake bay... said STACK is scored INSTANTLY... and yet the exam standings won't be available until *april 1st* 2010


----------



## RDtrooper

If you log into the HRD standings, it looks like they've changed the formatting of how they will show the scores. One score for state trooper/officer combined and then two other separate scores for trooper score and then officer score.... Maybe they're getting ready to release the scores. Deval patrick isn't helping the situation by cutting 600mil out of the state budget, it might delay our scores just that much longer....


----------



## irish2886

Whats the point after Deval's gigantic cuts it's not like anyones going to hire anyone anyways. Deval is a joke...


----------



## sean37

RD, 

not sure about that. i have been logging into SOARIS for a while now and it looks the same to me. i dont see anywhere where it distinguises state trooper.


----------



## irish2886

If you click the second tab down under your name and info previously there was one box of info regarding the exam and whether it was held or mark sent there's now 3 boxes including on that says state trooper. Depends on what you put your preferences as whether or not you have more boxes I believe could be wrong.


----------



## sean37

i stand corrected. thanks for the info. irish.


----------



## RDtrooper

irish2886 said:


> Whats the point after Deval's gigantic cuts it's not like anyones going to hire anyone anyways. Deval is a joke...


DEVAL IS A JOKE..... COULDN'T BE MORE RIGHT ON WITH THAT. He's done nothing but destroy this state and pave roads that didn't need to be paved.


----------



## Eagle13

I see what you are talking about as far as the announcement number. But last test results came out on 11/01/2007 for CS test , so I would expect the test results to come out around the same time again. Just a week or two more. It's not a big deal especially with Devoid Patrick's recent announcement of more cuts.


----------



## irish2886

Guys is a poor mans Obama...correction..a welfare aids ridden whore's Obama...and I don't think I need to go into how much Obama sucks..Ill leave it at that.


----------



## soxrock75

irish2886 said:


> Guys is a poor mans Obama...correction..a *welfare aids ridden whore's Obama*...and I don't think I need to go into how much Obama sucks..Ill leave it at that.


Hey Irish, don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.............


----------



## irish2886

I tried ...


----------



## sean37

Lets hope the same people scoring the tests are not the ones coming up with a strategy for afghanistan!


----------



## NICO918

The scores may come out today. Trick a Treat


----------



## RDtrooper

NICO918 said:


> The scores may come out today. Trick a Treat


NICO, I think you might be right but i know better enough than to get my hopes up... im still smart enough to realize its massachusetts that we're dealing with


----------



## nikc12

irish2886 said:


> If you click the second tab down under your name and info previously there was one box of info regarding the exam and whether it was held or mark sent there's now 3 boxes including on that says state trooper. Depends on what you put your preferences as whether or not you have more boxes I believe could be wrong.


Hmm, now there are two boxes where there were 3 this morning. It was:

Police Officer
State Police Trooper
Police Officer & State Police Trooper

Now it is only the first two. Maybe scores are getting ready to be released soon.

But, then again, probably not.


----------



## Paul Revere

Any good news?


----------



## HuskyH-2

LawMan3 said:


> If there were any reports of good news, this thread would have about 1000 new posts in a matter of 7 seconds. Does that answer your question Mr. Revere?


Lol, too funny


----------



## dracheritter

Paul Revere said:


> Any good news?


Ya, I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching over to Geiko!


----------



## Paul Revere

comedy gold!


----------



## sean37

The DA is saying Paul Langone was justified in the shooting at MGH. And damn is it nice out today! theres 2 things.



Paul Revere said:


> Any good news?


----------



## johnjohn

LawMan3 said:


> Ok...so it's officially November 1st. WHERE'S THE F*CKING LIST?!


Yeah and it's also Sunday?


----------



## MB720

you know inmate canteen forms and the answer sheets do look somewhat alike. i wonder if they have accidently sent our scores to the bottom feeders of the commonwealth and in turn we are going to get things inmates ordered from canteen. oh boy, i can't wait for my ramen, squeeze cheese, and ho hos! :icon_hum:


----------



## daxxkid

^^:baby01: lol


----------



## midwatch

MB720 said:


> oh boy, i can't wait for my ramen, squeeze cheese, and ho hos!


thats about what you're going to get out of this test anyways


----------



## bjoyceson

*November 1, 2009 Update
*Because of an ongoing legal issue, the release of marks from the 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examination will continue to be delayed. The list resulting from this exam will not be established until the marks have been released. At this time, no dates have been set for marks to be issued or for the list to be established. As soon as these dates are finalized, the information will be posted on this website.
The existing Police Officer list will remain active until the new list is established.
We apologize for these delays and for any inconvenience they may cause.


----------



## RDtrooper

Does anyone know what the law-suite is or what legal issues are causing this delay?


----------



## Eagle13

bjoyceson said:


> *November 1, 2009 Update
> Because of an ongoing legal issue*, the release of marks from the 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examination will continue to be delayed. The list resulting from this exam will not be established until the marks have been released. At this time, no dates have been set for marks to be issued or for the list to be established. As soon as these dates are finalized, the information will be posted on this website.
> The existing Police Officer list will remain active until the new list is established.
> We apologize for these delays and for any inconvenience they may cause.


So Gatehouse Media got to them too!


----------



## po-904

Didn't a group of people sue the Civil Service Commission over the new banding of the scores and win a preliminary injunction against them preventing the banding, at least for now?

If I were a betting man I would say it probably has something to do with that...


----------



## soxrock75

po-904 said:


> Didn't a group of people sue the Civil Service Commission over the new banding of the scores and win a preliminary injunction against them preventing the banding, at least for now?
> 
> If I were a betting man I would say it probably has something to do with that...


I know that there was an issue with promotional exams:

http://www.ibpo.org/pdf/temp injunction civil service banding.pdf

Perhaps the HRD wants to wait fo the dust to settle on this one as it would certainly have a domino effect if bading is ruled unfair.......


----------



## RDtrooper

soxrock75 said:


> I know that there was an issue with promotional exams:
> 
> http://www.ibpo.org/pdf/temp injunction civil service banding.pdf
> 
> Perhaps the HRD wants to wait fo the dust to settle on this one as it would certainly have a domino effect if bading is ruled unfair.......


I remember going into the test that the exam would not be banded, it was going to be a raw score. I believe that had to do with the state police, but im sure the CSD had something to do with it also. I think there must be some other law-suite going on besides the banded score issue because as far as I know, from the very start of this exam they had every intention to put our raw test scores instead of the banded results. Who knows... it just sucks.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

bjoyceson said:


> *November 1, 2009 Update*
> Because of an ongoing legal issue, the release of marks from the 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examination will continue to be delayed. The list resulting from this exam will not be established until the marks have been released. At this time, no dates have been set for marks to be issued or for the list to be established. As soon as these dates are finalized, the information will be posted on this website.
> The existing Police Officer list will remain active until the new list is established.
> We apologize for these delays and for any inconvenience they may cause.


They have GOT to be kidding... What a Mongolian Clusterfuck.

They pretty much just stated that they have NO CLUE as to when the scores will be released, and a big sugar coated "Sorry, but we got your money now bitches!!"


----------



## L4G81

Guys ... honestly? No money = no jobs. The longer the test scores take to come out then the longer the scores are applicable in terms of time. Relax, take a seat, make some popcorn and come to terms with the fact we may not see any results of anything to do with civil service till 2010.....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

L4G81 said:


> Guys ... honestly? No money = no jobs. The longer the test scores take to come out then the longer the scores are applicable in terms of time. Relax, take a seat, make some popcorn and come to terms with the fact we may not see any results of anything to do with civil service till 2010.....


True... But I think at this point it's somewhat of a mental thing. I spent this money back in April... and I still haven't received anything tangible for it.

In reality, I hope the tests spontaneously combust. I, like many other 95'ers on this board... are still keepin' the faith.

That's right HRD... Draggggg it out longer... :BNANA:


----------



## uspresident1

I got a 10 of the last test and never even got close to getting a card. That's why I said "Fuck Massachusetts" and moved.


----------



## Eagle13

uspresident1 said:


> I got a 10 of the last test and never even got close to getting a card. That's why I said "Fuck Massachusetts" and moved.


A ten and no call, you must not have had residency or vet status then huh? There were few 10's last time around on most of the towns I had listed. I got a card with a 9.

Or you picked the wrong city/town.

But I agree it is easier to find positions elsewhere.


----------



## uspresident1

Eagle13 said:


> A ten and no call, you must not have had residency or vet status then huh? There were few 10's last time around on most of the towns I had listed. I got a card with a 9.
> 
> Or you picked the wrong city/town.
> 
> But I agree it is easier to find positions elsewhere.


This was off the 2008 test right when Governor Fuckface started his anti-cop crusade. I got a 10 and had residency in the city I applied, however no vets status. Last time I checked I'm still sitting at number 18 right now but the city where my residency is just laided off 3 straight out of the academy. I speak pretty fluent spanish and filled out that "language form" on the test and still couldn't get a card. I honestly think if Kerry Healey got elected I would of at least had a chance. Thanks Deval!...

However, I rolled the dice, moved out of state, and now I got a good LE job. It was the best move I ever made, so I have no right complaining especially with the way things are going for the cops back in Mass......A new governor can't come soon enough. Once again...fuck you Deval


----------



## sean37

whens the next meeting for the 95' ers? :clock:



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> True... But I think at this point it's somewhat of a mental thing. I spent this money back in April... and I still haven't received anything tangible for it.
> 
> In reality, I hope the tests spontaneously combust. I, like many other 95'ers on this board... are still keepin' the faith.
> 
> That's right HRD... Draggggg it out longer... :BNANA:


----------



## OfficerBeyotch

Shit, to be honest I don't remember whether this test was banded or a raw score and it looks like they don't remember either...the test was prob scored one way then they said shit and scored it the other way! Either way, I say throw this test out and have everyone take it again because these test scores, if they ever see the light of day, will be fu*#ed...


----------



## 94c

po-904 said:


> Didn't a group of people sue the Civil Service Commission over the new banding of the scores and win a preliminary injunction against them preventing the banding, at least for now?
> 
> If I were a betting man I would say it probably has something to do with that...


That lawsuit only applied to the promotional exam...


----------



## MJP18

*Police Officer,
Cities and Towns & MBTA Transit Police
&
Trooper, State Police Dept.
Open Competitive Entry-Level Exam*

Exam date: April 25, 2009​*November 1, 2009 Update
*Because of an ongoing legal issue, the release of marks from the 2009 Police Officer/State Trooper Examination will continue to be delayed. The list resulting from this exam will not be established until the marks have been released. At this time, no dates have been set for marks to be issued or for the list to be established. As soon as these dates are finalized, the information will be posted on this website.
The existing Police Officer list will remain active until the new list is established.
We apologize for these delays and for any inconvenience they may cause.


----------



## Hush

What the fuck, over? What are the legal issues? Doesn't anybody on here know somebody on the inside??


----------



## davejoyce2000

The legal issue is the exam cost too much. There is now way on earth it should cost $100 to take a civil circus exam.


----------



## aran isle

Maybe the suit has somthing to do with you 95 test scorers.
Why would you complain about NOT getting your scores when you might have the opportunity of getting a JOB.


----------



## BobNorthShore

95er's, I would say that you had a chance due to this new test score delay thanks to the bureaucratic mess that we have all come to know as HRD, however our wonderful governor just cut 5 million dollars from the State Police operations budget in his relentless crusade against law enforcement...... Keep the faith but don't hold your breath, my only regret is that I took the test in 2009 and not in 2002 :-(


----------



## sniper223

I believe the "on going legal issues" are from some people suing the company that administered the test. They give tests through out the country and are always getting sued because they are found biased for some reason or another. If I was a betting man I would bet on this being the problem. This company administered a test years ago and highly decorated veteran officers scored very low on the test almost failing it, while 19 yr old kids aced the exam. All types of legal appeals came from that test to say the least believe it was in New York Suffolk County.


----------



## jmestano

Was the test given by a company? I believe it was given solely by the state.


----------



## soxrock75

jmestano said:


> Was the test given by a company? I believe it was given solely by the state.


The test was administered by the State but the actual development of the test was done by a private company.


----------



## jmestano

I might give up my dream of being a cop and become a community organizer.


----------



## jdayala

Can you fill a complaint b/c of the delay on the scores???

Can someone tell me why the state decided to hire a private company to run the tests? ......why the tests are not given by the particular city?


----------



## RDtrooper

jdayala said:


> Can you fill a complaint b/c of the delay on the scores???
> 
> Can someone tell me why the state decided to hire a private company to run the tests? ......why the tests are not given by the particular city?


Because of the format of the test, and the particular questions that are being asked, the state needs a professional private company to compile these questions with the help of personality specialists and psychologists. As you noticed when you took the test, very little on the test had to do with law or certain police situations. It's more of a personality-history, and behavior test than anything. Because of this the state would not know enough about what the proper questions to ask are and how to ask them. Besides all that.... in every situation you're going to have politics and your cry babies everywhere you go, no matter how fair the test is.


----------



## sean37

Since no one has stated the obvious-

I blame GEORGE BUSH!


----------



## johnjohn

The legal issue is...johnjohn v. Commonwealth of Massachusetts. I filed a lawsuit demanding a refund of my $100. I based my claim on the State's failure and negligence to satisfy my patience. I also filed damage claim for post traumatic stress; after taking the test I endured endless nights of no sleep while awaiting for my test scores. I also asked the judge to to place a judgment that guarantees a job within the Massachusetts State Police.


----------



## RodneyFarva

johnjohn said:


> The legal issue is...johnjohn v. Commonwealth of Massachusetts. I filed a lawsuit demanding a refund of my $100. I based my claim on the State's failure and negligence to satisfy my patience. I also filed damage claim for post traumatic stress; after taking the test I endured endless nights of no sleep while awaiting for my test scores. I also asked the judge to to place a judgment that guarantees a job within the Massachusetts State Police.


I'm with you johnjohn!! lets try to make its a class action lawsuit. whos with us??


----------



## niteowl1970

jdayala said:


> Can you fill a complaint b/c of the delay on the scores???
> 
> Can someone tell me why the state decided to hire a private company to run the tests? ......why the tests are not given by the particular city?


WTF is wrong with you ? File a complaint ?

Why would any department want to hire you after you come off as a complainer. I love the feeding frenzy that follows postings of tests and employment listings. It's the same questions by the same people..

"does any one have any intel on this department ?"

" Do they have Chap 90?"

"What kind of sidearms do they carry?"

Who the fuck cares ? It's a sworn officer position. The things you learn at the academy and more importantly from you're FTO will follow you you're entire career.
*
Then after 2 weeks you start to see posts like this..*

"I applied but haven't heard anything yet."

"Any info on the hiring process ? Where does it stand?"

I've been through hiring processes and sometimes you don't hear anything at all after applying. Other times it's month's between communication.

This it the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. It's slow by nature and good things can come to those who wait patiently. I've seen gung-ho job applicants annoy my captain and chief so much the application ended up at the bottom of a bird-cage.

So in this economy just chill out.. hit the gym, run and study for when that call comes instead of pacing around worrying about test scores and chapter 90.


----------



## BobNorthShore

He is right, civil service, HRD and the entire state of Massachusetts for that matter are a convoluted mess. HRD is such a bass ackwards bureaucracy and the civil service process and law guaranteeing so many protections and exemptions for employees and potential employees that all it takes are a few people filing petition against a particular question on the test, someone claiming that the test was discriminatory or that the test hurt their feelings to slow down the whole process. Because of civil service every cry baby is guaranteed their due process, this is not the first time that this has happened and it surely will not be the last. I was lucky enough to be hired through civil service and have it take less than a year, many people wait for years even after the test results are released. I guess that is just the natures of the beast.

Anyone but Deval 2011!


----------



## jdayala

*niteowl1970*

.....I believe that I as everyone who paid 100 bucks for the exam has the right to know his/her score on time. What happens if you dont register on time for the exam? They charge you 50.$$ more, so Why cant they go by the same rules? But of course, I cant complaint b/c if i do i have to read the crappy posts. We paid for the exam, so dont come with the bs that i cant complaint. BTW half of what you wrote has nothing to do with the question i posted, if you dont have a positive contribution then let other ppl answer.


----------



## jdayala

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm with you johnjohn!! lets try to make its a class action lawsuit. whos with us??


keep me posted.....



LawMan3 said:


> I'd like to *complain*t about how terrible you are at using the English language. At this rate, you would never make it through any kind of report writing. And what does it matter if you get your score on time? Nobody is hiring so it doesn't make a difference! Be patient and stop whining.


you are right......sorry teacher I'll pay more attention to my grammar next time.......


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> *niteowl1970*
> 
> .....I believe that I as everyone who paid 100 bucks for the exam has the right to know his/her score on time. What happens if you dont register on time for the exam? They charge you 50.$$ more, so Why cant they go by the same rules? But of course, I cant complaint b/c if i do i have to read the crappy posts. We paid for the exam, so dont come with the bs that i cant complaint. BTW half of what you wrote has nothing to do with the question i posted, if you dont have a positive contribution then let other ppl answer.


He is not saying you can't complain in general....look at 2 out of 3 posts on this thread you knob. He is saying that if you act like a moron and make yourself look like a dick by bitching to the CSC on how they operate, you will make yourself known as a problem starter before you have a toe in the door.

Use some common sense and quit yer bitchin'. Most people on here bitch about the situation and yeah it sucks, but they are not seriously considering a class action lawsuit over $100. Go ahead and call them, ask them to give you the cash back and not to post your scores. Try that.

Niteowl gave you sound advice and you decided it was an attack on you and that the members here were going to rip you apart. Smarten up.

It is apparent that you are a little hot-headed and maybe need some time to grow up before you try to take to the streets with Ch 90, a gun and a hat. If you don't like the advice you hear here then take a hike. Six Flags will be hiring in a couple of months.


----------



## jdayala

Eagle13 said:


> He is not saying you can't complain in general....look at 2 out of 3 posts on this thread you knob. He is saying that if you act like a moron and make yourself look like a dick by bitching to the CSC on how they operate, you will make yourself known as a problem starter before you have a toe in the door.
> 
> Use some common sense and quit yer bitchin'. Most people on here bitch about the situation and yeah it sucks, but they are not seriously considering a class action lawsuit over $100. Go ahead and call them, ask them to give you the cash back and not to post your scores. Try that.
> 
> Niteowl gave you sound advice and you decided it was an attack on you and that the members here were going to rip you apart. Smarten up.
> 
> It is apparent that you are a little hot-headed and maybe need some time to grow up before you try to take to the streets with Ch 90, a gun and a hat. If you don't like the advice you hear here then take a hike. Six Flags will be hiring in a couple of months.


I'm not disregarding the advice, in fact, i believe it was very helpful.


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> I'm not disregarding the advice, in fact, i believe it was very helpful.


Okay I don't see how you can say that and be disrespectful toward the guy:


jdayala said:


> *niteowl1970*
> .....I believe that I as everyone who paid 100 bucks for the exam has the right to know his/her score on time. What happens if you dont register on time for the exam? They charge you 50.$$ more, so Why cant they go by the same rules?* But of course, I cant complaint b/c if i do i have to read the crappy posts. We paid for the exam, so dont come with the bs that i cant complaint. BTW half of what you wrote has nothing to do with the question i posted, if you dont have a positive contribution then let other ppl answer.*


But I guess this is just another crappy post from this a-hole (me) sticking up for another a-hole (niteowl).

Maybe I should excuse all that because you are so young, as shown by your text messaging shorthand message that reads like a retard wrote it.


----------



## jdayala

Eagle13 said:


> Okay I don't see how you can say that and be disrespectful toward the guy:
> 
> But I guess this is just another crappy post from this a-hole (me) sticking up for another a-hole (niteowl).
> 
> Maybe I should excuse all that because you are so young, as shown by your text messaging shorthand message that reads like retard wrote it.


Thank you.


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> Thank you.


Great so let's get back to bitching about the list not be established yet!!!!
:baby01:B::jestera:unk:\\/:jump::BNANA::baby13::icon_hum::GNANA:


----------



## jdayala

Eagle13 said:


> Great so let's get back to bitching about the list not be established yet!!!!
> :baby01:B::jestera:unk:\\/:jump::BNANA::baby13::icon_hum::GNANA:


Did you take the exam?


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> Did you take the exam?


Yes. It is not the first time either. The last time the scores came out and the list was established by 11/01/07. I had a card by December for the town I lived in at the time. The exam was also in May.

The scores are a bit late but it is not time to get crazy yet. I am confident we will see them within the next few weeks (or months, or years).


----------



## nikc12

Eagle13 said:


> The scores are a bit late but it is not time to get crazy yet. I am confident we will see them within the next few weeks (or months, or years).


or decades, or centuries or millenia...


----------



## jdayala

Eagle13 said:


> Yes. It is not the first time either. The last time the scores came out and the list was established by 11/01/07. I had a card by December for the town I lived in at the time. The exam was also in May.
> 
> The scores are a bit late but it is not time to get crazy yet. I am confident we will see them within the next few weeks (or months, or years).


But correct me if im wrong, when you receive a card is b/c you will be interviewed by an agency......and consequently a job offer?


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> But correct me if im wrong, when you receive a card is b/c you will be interviewed by an agency......and consequently a job offer?


Yeah you get the opportunity to get an interview. Some towns do it differently. One town I got an application and no call, they hired off of the reserves. Another town I got an interview with the chief and Lt to determine if they wanted the candidates to apply. Once that happened there was an orientation to tell all 30 guys and girls about the process, the application and the training. That time around I had some personal issues going on and was unable to apply, because I would not have been able to go to academy at that time and was moving out of town. This time around I have school under my belt, some certs, residency and a lot more contacts.

So we will see. Civil Service is not the end all, and for anyone that is just coming out of college, just don't get discouraged for your sake, but get discouraged for my sake!


----------



## Vindicated

In case any are interested this is from September 2009:

Obdulio Rodriguez and Jose Araujo

v.

BPD

Chances are it's going to be a long time before your list will be certified and established. Basically they challenged the banding system and have won so far, also using the "Pratt Action" from the promotional exam earlier in the year in their argument. The important part basically states that Civil Service is being lazy so they don't have to do as much work, the powers that be that ruled on this didn't like that, so now they have to go back to the drawing board and come up with a specific banding system, or possibly do away with it entirely. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## jdayala

Vindicated said:


> In case any are interested this is from September 2009:
> 
> Obdulio Rodriguez and Jose Araujo
> 
> v.
> 
> BPD
> 
> Chances are it's going to be a long time before your list will be certified and established. Basically they challenged the banding system and have won so far, also using the "Pratt Action" from the promotional exam earlier in the year in their argument. The important part basically states that Civil Service is being lazy so they don't have to do as much work, the powers that be that ruled on this didn't like that, so now they have to go back to the drawing board and come up with a specific banding system, or possibly do away with it entirely.
> 
> Good luck to you all.


I'm going to keep my faith that God will open a door for me......


----------



## aran isle

I expect full escrow interest for my held up 100 bucks, it's that goods for services thing. Must say these few pages have been a chuckle.


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> I'm going to keep my faith that God will open a door for me......


Does He work for the Civil Service Commission? Or MSP? lol



aran isle said:


> I expect full escrow interest for my held up 100 bucks, it's that goods for services thing. Must say these few pages have been a chuckle.


Good luck with that. You got serviced for your $100, don't you feel it when you sit down?


----------



## Paul Revere

Thanks for the updates everyone.

Is the new banding system much different from the "old" way?


----------



## Eagle13

Paul Revere said:


> Thanks for the updates everyone.
> 
> Is the new banding system much different from the "old" way?


It used to be a numerical score 1-100. But since they incorporated the personality/life experience section, there really isn't a right or wrong answer to that section. Some answers score higher than others and put you into a specific type of person. So they had to come up with a way to "grade" or "rate" that and incorporate your score on the academic portion of the test.


----------



## davejoyce2000

The HRD civil circus is being sued due to the discriminating treatment of the exam candidates. We were treated like criminals at the exam site. We had to put all our personal belongings in a clear plastic zip bag and sign in/out to use the restroom :HS: I'm sure we will have to take the next exam naked :moon:


----------



## dracheritter

jdayala said:


> I'm going to keep my faith that God will open a door for me......


God never closes a door without presenting a window for you to jump through...right? ](*,)


----------



## Eagle13

davejoyce2000 said:


> The HRD civil circus is being sued due to the discriminating treatment of the exam candidates. We were treated like criminals at the exam site. We had to put all our personal belongings in a clear plastic zip bag and sign in/out to use the restroom :HS: I'm sure we will have to take the next exam naked :moon:


I hope you don't think that is what the issue is.


----------



## RDtrooper

davejoyce2000 said:


> The HRD civil circus is being sued due to the discriminating treatment of the exam candidates. We were treated like criminals at the exam site. We had to put all our personal belongings in a clear plastic zip bag and sign in/out to use the restroom :HS: I'm sure we will have to take the next exam naked :moon:


Seriously....??? You're a moron.


----------



## davejoyce2000

Dead serious:yes:


----------



## Eagle13

davejoyce2000 said:


> Dead serious:yes:


Okay but now you are being sarcastic right?



davejoyce2000 said:


> The HRD civil circus is being sued due to the discriminating treatment of the exam candidates. We were treated like criminals at the exam site. We had to put all our personal belongings in a clear plastic zip bag and sign in/out to use the restroom :HS: I'm sure we will have to take the next exam naked :moon:


You understand that they try to run a test that is free from any dip-shits cheating. So they make you put your personal belongings under the desk in a bag and make you sign in/out to use the bathroom to keep a record of who left the room. Pretty standard for most tests. Toughen up if you think that is rough. How will you last in an academy?


----------



## uspresident1

Is the 2009 list going to be merged with the 2008 list?


----------



## Eagle13

uspresident1 said:


> Is the 2009 list going to be merged with the 2008 list?


The 2008 list is the active list right now, until they straighten their shit out at the CSC.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Alright, this thread blows. The jokes regarding the ziplock bags were good... *IN APRIL.*

There will be no more information, or scores, until further notice. The next time we see ANYTHING relating to CS, will be when the press puts out the verdict of any possible pending lawsuits/injunctions/gag orders/pinky swears etc... At that point, we will THEN be notified of our completely USELESS score, via mail, with which we will continue to use as a trophy of worthlessness saying in this thread, "Hey, I got a 9, will I get called?" Ad naseum.

For those of you living under a large rock for the last year, Massachusetts will NOT BE FUCKIN' HIRING ANY OF US, ANY FUCKIN' TIME SOON! Look at the guys who got hired to Worcester PD in 2008... They did well on the CS exam, lucky them huh!?

You can file the HRD letters delivered containing your score in the junkmail category, as that will be exactly what it's worth.

*GO. SOUTH.*

Or Federal...


----------



## RodneyFarva

Well thanks captain downer! ...whats next, Santa Claus is dead and the Easter Bunny taste like chicken?


...but you are right


----------



## Hush

Why don't you just pop the balloons and spit in the punch.


----------



## aran isle

Fletc chicken does taste like the easter bunny. Fed jobs are the way off this sinking ship, 100k+, with Annual increases, 6500+ in the pocket retirement check in 20 years can't be beat..


----------



## davejoyce2000

Eagle13 said:


> Okay but now you are being sarcastic right?
> 
> You understand that they try to run a test that is free from any dip-shits cheating. So they make you put your personal belongings under the desk in a bag and make you sign in/out to use the bathroom to keep a record of who left the room. Pretty standard for most tests. Toughen up if you think that is rough. How will you last in an academy?


I'll last just as long as the time it takes the HRD to post the exam scores and thats for sure unk:


----------



## jmestano

These scores, when they are finally released, will be good for two years. Maybe if we're patient, and if the economy irons itself out a little more this year, this list will ultimately lead to some hires. You never know.


----------



## AdamJ1984

A better option for the younger crowd would be to enlist in the military, gain some valuable experiences that will last a lifetime, then worry about getting a job. Some of the kids on this site are too impatient, not seeing that people have been taking test after test, waiting year after year. Sometimes people wisen up and leave because if you truly do want to work in this field, it shouldn't matter where you go. And in regards to the military, it should be something all Americans are forced to do. The moral of the story is, be patient, weigh your options, and have a backup plan.


----------



## spmack9

Will the new list be merged with the current list? I have heard contradicting news.

I only took the test for the MSP, not for the cities, incase I scored lower on the exam and lost my place on the list.


----------



## RDtrooper

spmack9 said:


> Will the new list be merged with the current list? I have heard contradicting news.
> 
> I only took the test for the MSP, not for the cities, incase I scored lower on the exam and lost my place on the list.


Not so sure that was a good idea by you... To my understanding when this test comes out, the last CS test results will expire. Not totally positive on this but that is what I've been told. I almost did the same thing as you because I scored a 9 on the 2007 CS test and didn't want to screw up my score.


----------



## Eagle13

spmack9 said:


> Will the new list be merged with the current list? I have heard contradicting news.
> 
> I only took the test for the MSP, not for the cities, incase I scored lower on the exam and lost my place on the list.


The list for the cities & towns is established by the current test. Your old score doesn't carry to the new list. So your name will not show up on the next list.

You will only be on the MSP list.


----------



## spmack9

RDtrooper said:


> Not so sure that was a good idea by you... To my understanding when this test comes out, the last CS test results will expire. Not totally positive on this but that is what I've been told. I almost did the same thing as you because I scored a 9 on the 2007 CS test and didn't want to screw up my score.


Thanks for the help, I contacted the Civil Service Dept and got my answer from them.
The people who took the test in 2007 will be taken off the list.
The people who took the test in 2008 will stay and the lists will be merged. I didnt not ask if the best score will be taken or the most current scores so that might cause a problem for some people.


----------



## OfficerObie59

dracheritter said:


> They already do that for the MTEL :-k


 And the LSAT.


aran isle said:


> Maybe the suit has somthing to do with you 95 test scorers.
> Why would you complain about NOT getting your scores when you might have the opportunity of getting a JOB.


 Yup. Those 95'ers got screwed if you ask me.


BobNorthShore said:


> Anyone but Deval 2011!


 He's up for reelection next year. For the love of god, don't give him any extra time.


jdayala said:


> BTW half of what you wrote has nothing to do with the question i posted, if you dont have a positive contribution then let other ppl answer.


 Who the hell do you think you are? What, are we here to cater to your every question? 


jdayala said:


> But correct me if im wrong, when you receive a card is b/c you will be interviewed by an agency......and consequently a job offer?


Debating whether I should answer you...after all more than half my post has nothing to do with this question you posted.

Just b/c you get a postcard means you have a shot. Keep in mind however, the department you're interviewing with may just want the guy below you on the list and has to go through you to get to him; initial hiring bypasses are ususally granted with minimal review. Civil service isn't a 100% political insulator.



Vindicated said:


> Chances are it's going to be a long time before your list will be certified and established. Basically they challenged the banding system and have won so far, also using the "Pratt Action" from the promotional exam earlier in the year in their argument.


The main problem those who took the entry officer test face is that the banding has already been through an entire cycle without a serious challange, whereas the promotional exam was challenged immediately. Second, while there is no doubt some politics involved, the politics surrounding promotions can't hold a candle to the politics affecting entty positions....which is really what the badning system is all about---departments having more leeway to pick who they want. 


jdayala said:


> I'm going to keep my faith that God will open a door for me......


While I would never shit on anyone's faith, good luck with that.

Instead of praying, take you destiny in your own hands and join Uncle Sam's Hooah Club.


davejoyce2000 said:


> The HRD civil circus is being sued due to the discriminating treatment of the exam candidates. We were treated like criminals at the exam site. We had to put all our personal belongings in a clear plastic zip bag and sign in/out to use the restroom :HS: I'm sure we will have to take the next exam naked :moon:


 WAH!!!! Dude, that's nothing.

If the only other major test you've taken was the SAT and MCAS, than sure, it's a big deal. But for any of us that have taken any graduate test, its the norm. The ziplock bag thing is common for almost every standardized test after high school. So is bathroom monitoring. When I took the LSAT, the proctor had to send his aid to accompany me to the bathroom to watch me piss. On top of that, the girl in front of me jumped ahead when we were filling out the admin information (name, address, ssn) and got whacked with an "Testing Irregularity Notice" that goes into her file...even though the test booklets hadn't even been passed out yet.

You think the CS proctors were ball busters? Take the LSAT at BU...


uspresident1 said:


> Is the 2009 list going to be merged with the 2008 list?


 There was an '08 test?


spmack9 said:


> Will the new list be merged with the current list?


A full merge? Not a snowballs chance in hell.


spmack9 said:


> Thanks for the help, I contacted the Civil Service Dept and got my answer from them.
> The people who took the test in 2007 will be taken off the list.
> The people who took the test in 2008 will stay and the lists will be merged. I didnt not ask if the best score will be taken or the most current scores so that might cause a problem for some people.


What is with this '08 test??? Was there a full administration of the test on an even year? Granted, there are always military make-ups that get thrown on to the list mid cert, but their time on the list ends when the list normally expires.


jmestano said:


> These scores, when they are finally released, will be good for two years.


I doubt it. I think this delay is simply going to eat into the amount of time that your list will be active.

Keep in mind, many departments do wait until new lists are posted to start hiring, because they either want the top candidates or don't like all the prospects who would get postcards if they were to take who's next.


AdamJ1984 said:


> A better option for the younger crowd would be to enlist in the military, gain some valuable experiences that will last a lifetime, then worry about getting a job. Some of the kids on this site are too impatient, not seeing that people have been taking test after test, waiting year after year. Sometimes people wisen up and leave because if you truly do want to work in this field, it shouldn't matter where you go. And in regards to the military, it should be something all Americans are forced to do. The moral of the story is, be patient, weigh your options, and have a backup plan.


Words of a wise sage.


----------



## soxrock75

OfficerObie59 said:


> And the LSAT.
> 
> There was an '08 test?


Yup - and that test was then merged with the test in 2007.

http://www.mass.gov/Eoaf/docs/hrd/cs/posters/po/2008poxm.rtf


----------



## OfficerObie59

soxrock75 said:


> Yup - and that test was then merged with the test in 2007.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/Eoaf/docs/hrd/cs/posters/po/2008poxm.rtf


 Well I'll be damned.

While they'll merge this test with the new '09 test, I wouldn't be the least but surpried if they unmerge and cancel the scores at two year anniversay of the orginal score cert.


----------



## soxrock75

I have a sneaking suspicion that the state will actually keep the "merging" trend and start offering the test ever year. It would be a decent revenue maker as thousands of people will want to "better" their scores from the year before..........


----------



## jdayala

I heard that the current lawsuit that the civil service has is b/c of a by pass issue.....
Where can i find more info about the status of the case?


----------



## niteowl1970

jdayala said:


> I heard that the current lawsuit that the civil service has is b/c of a by pass issue.....
> Where can i find more info about the status of the case?


There is info and court documents online at

http://www.privateofficer.com


----------



## jdayala

niteowl1970 said:


> There is info and court documents online at
> 
> http://www.privateofficer.com


where exactly???


----------



## niteowl1970

jdayala said:


> where exactly???


That must be the wrong site.. Sorry


----------



## MetrowestPD

jdayala said:


> I heard that the current lawsuit that the civil service has is b/c of a by pass issue.....
> Where can i find more info about the status of the case?


"The" current lawsuit? There are several bypass challenges every year.



niteowl1970 said:


> There is info and court documents online at
> 
> http://www.privateofficer.com





jdayala said:


> where exactly???


You may have difficulty, because this job requires common sense.


----------



## niteowl1970

MetrowestPD said:


> "The" current lawsuit? There are several bypass challenges every year.
> 
> You may have difficulty, because this job requires common sense.


:L: :L:


----------



## jdayala

:jestera:


niteowl1970 said:


> :L: :L:


----------



## jdayala

Vindicated said:


> In case any are interested this is from September 2009:
> 
> Obdulio Rodriguez and Jose Araujo
> 
> v.
> 
> BPD
> 
> Chances are it's going to be a long time before your list will be certified and established. Basically they challenged the banding system and have won so far, also using the "Pratt Action" from the promotional exam earlier in the year in their argument. The important part basically states that Civil Service is being lazy so they don't have to do as much work, the powers that be that ruled on this didn't like that, so now they have to go back to the drawing board and come up with a specific banding system, or possibly do away with it entirely.
> 
> Good luck to you all.


Does someone knows what's the status of this case?


----------



## Eagle13

jdayala said:


> Does someone knows what's the status of this case?


DO A QUICK GOOGLE SEARCH!

http://www.mass.gov/Eoaf/docs/csc/decisions/bypass/rodriguez_araujo_091009.pdf


----------



## WaterPistola

so....basically HRD cannot prove that they were bypassed for good reason...since it's been over 30 days. THere was a part in there that said all applicants must see their position on the list within 6 months of the exam...and get notice of results within 60 days of the exam. Did that rule just fly out the window with the last two (07, 08 )exams?


----------



## Hush

Oh dios mios. Thanks hombres.
More good news:
"Finally, while the current economic situation does not mean that all original police and firefighter entry-level hiring is necessarily at a stand-still, it is safe to state that relatively few requests for certifications for original appointments can be expected in the near future or before the rule-making changes necessary to properly integrate banding into the Massachusetts civil service system become known."


----------



## L4G81

Glad I'm not the only one who thought that, LM!



LawMan3 said:


> Hush......you really need to change your avatar. It's freaking me out.


----------



## jdayala

What do u mean???



Hush said:


> Oh dios mios. Thanks hombres.
> More good news:
> "Finally, while the current economic situation does not mean that all original police and firefighter entry-level hiring is necessarily at a stand-still, it is safe to state that relatively few requests for certifications for original appointments can be expected in the near future or before the rule-making changes necessary to properly integrate banding into the Massachusetts civil service system become known."


----------



## Hush

LawMan3 said:


> Hush......you really need to change your avatar. It's freaking me out.


Good, it should. Have you seen this fucker with a beard lately?? If that's not freaky enough, he gets an open forum in NYC thanks to our pussified AG and Brobaba. Hasn't NY been through enough?

(Im sure you already know, but for those that don't its a blend of Khalied Sheik Mohammed and Rosie O'Donell...you wouldnt believe how many people on other forums think that is an actual picture of me)


----------



## kwflatbed

This is what Hush looks like now.









Photo by AP file 
ALLEGED MASTERMIND: Khalid Sheik Mohammed, seen in July


----------



## sean37

i guess if your a terrorist all you have to do is grow a beard to look like bin laden.

oh, and hush. dont change a thing, you look beautiful!


----------



## Hush

Not to get off topic, but my avatar is what he looked like when he was grabbed from his house in the middle of the night. That beard and headdress are what he looks like now, and will look like in court, thanks to us and how we treat these murderous fucks. He should be in court in an orange jumpsuit and a shaved head like every other common killer. But no, grow your dirty beard, heres a copy of the koran, and here's a comment card if you have any suggestions for how we could improve your stay.


----------



## Eagle13

3 WHole days and no CS posts?! Ooops.


----------



## jdayala

Eagle13 said:


> 3 WHole days and no CS posts?! Ooops.


 patiently waiting.......:clock:


----------



## WaterPistola

Scores are out!!!


----------



## Gchan159

^^^^that's funny^^^^^


----------



## sean37

ya right....im not falling for that one again!



WaterPistola said:


> Scores are out!!!


----------



## WaterPistola

hey come on, someone had to bring this thread back! I can't think of a better way than announcing the fact although it's a few months late.


----------



## fra444

So is this where we post about the upcoming CS Sgts exam?? I say we take the thread over!!


----------



## cc3915

fra444 said:


> So is this where we post about the upcoming CS Sgts exam?? I say we take the thread over!!


You been hitting the books???


----------



## fra444

cc3915 said:


> You been hitting the books???


LOL this is test number 4. I didn't care and failed the first two and now I care and got a 78.9 on the last one. Time will tell about October's exam.


----------



## cc3915

fra444 said:


> LOL this is test number 4. I didn't care and failed the first two and now I care and got a 78.9 on the last one. Time will tell about October's exam.


Sometimes that's the way you eventually score big on on the promo exams. As long as your score keeps going up, you'll make it eventually. BIG sacrifice though on family and lifestyle. What's the lowest score your dept. has reached down to for Sgt.?


----------



## mvgravel25

*Re: civil service scores MA*



johncop said:


> Hey guys i was checking my score and i'm confused how the scores go. I know the test was different this year and there were suppose to put people in bands. Can somebody tell me how the bands (scores go)
> 
> Thanks.


nnnn


----------



## Deputydog522

*2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

*APPLICATIONS ARE BEING ACCEPTED*
*FOR THE 2011*​*POLICE OFFICER
CITIES & TOWNS and MBTA TRANSIT POLICE*

*EXAMINATION*​*














*

OPEN COMPETITIVE EXAMINATION
EXAM DATE: APRIL 30, 2011
APPLICATION DEADLINE: MARCH 15, 2011***
*EXAMINATION FEE: $100*​**PLEASE NOTE: There will be an additional $50 dollar processing fee for applications filed after this date. Applications WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED after APRIL 1, 2011.*
This examination is being held to establish an eligibility list from which to fill *Police Officer* vacancies in civil service cities & towns and the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA). The eligibility list may also be used to fill police officer vacancies in non-civil service jurisdictions.
_NOTE: If you took the 2009 Police Officer examination for civil service cities & towns and the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA), eligibility will expire on March 16, 2012 in accordance with Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 31, Section 25. To ensure that you are eligible for appointment after that date, individuals should strongly consider taking the 2011 examination._
*BEFORE APPLYING* Applicants are required to *read the entire*examination announcement.
· POLICE OFFICER CITIES & TOWNS and MBTA TRANSIT POLICE EXAM ANNOUNCEMENT (.doc)
· ABOUT THE EXAM & THE EXAM ASSESSMENT PREPARATION GUIDE (.pdf) - Updated 3/11/2009 
· POLICE DEPARTMENTS COVERED BY CIVIL SERVICE (.doc)
· ONLINE APPLICATION 
*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS *

*Q:* Do I have to be a US Citizen to take the examination?
*A:* No, you do not have to be a US citizen to take the examination. However, you must be a US citizen to obtain a valid Massachusetts firearms permit/license.
*Q:* I took the 2009 Police Officer test. Do I have to take the 2011 Police Officer test?
*A:* If you want your name to remain on the Police Officer eligible list beyond March 16, 2012, you must take the 2011 Police Officer test.
*Q:* I took the 2009 test for State Trooper; do I have to take the 2011 test if I still want to be a State Trooper?
*A:* No, the eligible list for State Trooper will not be affected by the results of the 2011 Police Officer exam.
*Q:* I took the 2009 Police Officer test and plan to take the 2011 test. What happens to my 2009 Police Officer score?
*A:* If you take the 2011 Police Officer exam, your 2011 exam result will replace your 2009 exam result on the Police Officer list when the 2011 list becomes active on November 1, 2011.
*Q:* Is there an age requirement to take this examination?
*A:* Yes. To take this examination, you must be at least 21 years of age on or before April 30, 2011. While there is no upper age limit to take this examination, some departments accept only candidates who meet certain age requirements. Candidates are encouraged to review the age requirements of the Police Departments Covered by Civil Service before applying.
*Q:* Is there a minimum education requirement for this examination?
*A:* While there is no education requirement to take the examination, as of the date of appointment, candidates must have either:
· a high school diploma or equivalency certificate approved by the Massachusetts Department of Education OR
· three years experience in the armed forces of the United States with last release or discharge under honorable conditions.
*Q:* What do I need to do in order to claim residency preference in my city or town?
*A:* In accordance with Massachusetts General Law, residents are placed on the list above non-residents. To qualify for residency preference, a candidate must have lived in a city or town covered by civil service from April 30th, 2010 until April 30th, 2011. Candidates who apply online will be asked to provide this information as part of the application. Candidates who apply with a paper application must contact HRD to request a Residency Preference Claim Form. 
​


----------



## niteowl1970

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

This is wicked awesome !!! This means that they'll be a substantial amount of positions available ! All that take this test are guaranteed a job by the end of the summer.

Anyone heard anything yet ? Any intel or recommended departments ?


----------



## tf4101

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*


I know the towns have residency preference, but what about the MBTA? Is there any type of residency preference there? How often and how many do they typically hire? I know with this economy probably not as much as they should.


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

What a scam....what's next, a $200 per year "service fee" to be notified the next time they decide to on revenue enhancement....I mean have the civil service exam?

The last time I took the CS exam, it was a $25 fee, check or money order only; I remember finding this out at Ashburton Place as I tried to sign up for the exam, then trudging back down the hill to the First National Bank across from the Park Street MBTA stop to buy a money order. That was a reasonable fee....now they're just shameless about it being a money maker.

What really aggravates me is that they're playing on the dreams and aspirations of decent people....not many scumbags take a police entrance exam. If I were still in the job market, I'd be burning up my credit card signing up for the test every 3 months if that's what I needed to do to stay eligible.


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

I am not surprised. They boosted it up to $100 with the add-on of the MSP option, and we all knew it would stay there with or without MSP! Hopefully no minority cry babies sue over the exam process this time around and results will actually be good for a full two years.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



USMCMP5811 said:


> No residency preference for the T. .


Think about it, had you said there was a RESIDENCY REQUIREMENT; just how much fun would it be to see people planning to move to subway platforms and rail yards? The HOMELESS would be eligible!

DATELINE: BOSTON, MA. "As part of the Commonwealth's attempt to put the homeless back in charge of their own lives through full time employment, Governor Patrick, Transportation Secretary Mullan and Civil Service Commission Chairman Bowman have elected to make ONLY those actually living on MBTA property elegible for the MBTA, or Transit Police, thus instituting a Resident*T*s Preference standard on the coming civil service police test. "_Residen*T*s Only_ is a new program designed to put street people, back in the street, but with a job and a gun," stated Sect'y Mullan. "We don't want them hanging around only to be thrown out by the police. This way they still hang around, but they ARE the police. It's a win/win for the Commonwealth. We're going to wave the fee we would normally charge these bums and make up for their _free_ test by adding a $25 'assistance fee' to the current exam extort...ahem, fee."

The Transit Police union was not asked it's opinion by state officials and when asked for a statement by this reporter, the diatribe of filthy language made it impossible to print that statement. In short order he stated, "We don't really like the idea all that much."

Your honesty is commendable, but you blew a chance to really screw with some people!  There are some who just might believe it!


----------



## USMCTrooper

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Deputydog522 said:


> *APPLICATIONS ARE BEING ACCEPTED*
> *FOR THE 2011*​*POLICE OFFICER
> CITIES & TOWNS and MBTA TRANSIT POLICE*
> 
> *EXAMINATION*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> OPEN COMPETITIVE EXAMINATION
> EXAM DATE: APRIL 30, 2011
> APPLICATION DEADLINE: MARCH 15, 2011***
> *EXAMINATION FEE: $100*​**PLEASE NOTE: There will be an additional $50 dollar processing fee for applications filed after this date. Applications WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED after APRIL 1, 2011.*
> This examination is being held to establish an eligibility list from which to fill *Police Officer* vacancies in civil service cities & towns and the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA). The eligibility list may also be used to fill police officer vacancies in non-civil service jurisdictions.
> _NOTE: If you took the 2009 Police Officer examination for civil service cities & towns and the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA), eligibility will expire on March 16, 2012 in accordance with Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 31, Section 25. To ensure that you are eligible for appointment after that date, individuals should strongly consider taking the 2011 examination._
> *BEFORE APPLYING* Applicants are required to *read the entire*examination announcement.
> · POLICE OFFICER CITIES & TOWNS and MBTA TRANSIT POLICE EXAM ANNOUNCEMENT (.doc)
> · ABOUT THE EXAM & THE EXAM ASSESSMENT PREPARATION GUIDE (.pdf) - Updated 3/11/2009
> · POLICE DEPARTMENTS COVERED BY CIVIL SERVICE (.doc)
> · ONLINE APPLICATION
> *FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS *
> 
> *Q:* Do I have to be a US Citizen to take the examination?
> *A:* No, you do not have to be a US citizen to take the examination. Illegal aliens who falsely obtained a valid Massachusetts firearms permit/license are eligible.
> *Q:* I took the 2009 Police Officer test. Do I have to take the 2011 Police Officer test?
> *A:* If you want your name to remain on the Police Officer eligible list beyond March 16, 2012, you must take the 2011 Police Officer test because we need your $100, the Commonwealth is broke.
> *Q:* I took the 2009 test for State Trooper; do I have to take the 2011 test if I still want to be a State Trooper?
> *A:* No, the eligible list for State Trooper will not be affected by the results of the 2011 Police Officer exam since The Governor intends to eventually reduce the State Police to nothing and abolish them through attrition.
> *Q:* I took the 2009 Police Officer test and plan to take the 2011 test. What happens to my 2009 Police Officer score?
> *A:* If you take the 2011 Police Officer exam, your 2011 exam result will replace your 2009 exam result on the Police Officer list when the 2011 list becomes active on November 1, 2011. You'll notice we did not hire anyone from the 2009 list. It was just a way to generate revenue.
> *Q:* Is there an age requirement to take this examination?
> *A:* No. To take this examination, you only need to pay us. There is no upper age limit to take this examination since we have no plans to hire anyone this time either. Don't you know the Commonwealth is broke?
> *Q:* Is there a minimum education requirement for this examination?
> *A:* Yes. Everyone must have attended a State College or University for 4 years. You didn't need to graduate, just prove you paid four years worth of fees, tuition and have no outstanding loans. We needed that money.
> *Q:* What do I need to do in order to claim residency preference in my city or town?
> *A:* What difference does it make, nobody is getting hired by a city or town anyway. The Governor has cut local aid funding. Cities and towns will be laying off police officers, not hiring them.
> ​


Fixed it!!

*The above is purely for humorous purposes and does not reflect in any way the actual views of Civil Service, Masscops or the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.*


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



USMCTrooper said:


> *The above is purely for humorous purposes and does not reflect in any way the actual views of Civil Service, Masscops or the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.*


I think I might disagree with that disclaimer.


----------



## Ross.C.Avery

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

If I score a 100% on this, I honestly have a feeling that is still won't mean anything in the end. It probably is because I don't live in Massachusetts & not a Veteran. I might as well just do it for the experience and keep at New Hampshire to take exams or Rhode Island. My best shot is at the MBTA apparently. Anyone know if there is any non-residency preference based departments within Massachusetts that will be on this exam?


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

MBTA is the only agency that does not have residency preference on the exam


----------



## Macop

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Delta784 said:


> What a scam....what's next, a $200 per year "service fee" to be notified the next time they decide to on revenue enhancement....I mean have the civil service exam?
> 
> The last time I took the CS exam, it was a $25 fee, check or money order only; I remember finding this out at Ashburton Place as I tried to sign up for the exam, then trudging back down the hill to the First National Bank across from the Park Street MBTA stop to buy a money order. That was a reasonable fee....now they're just shameless about it being a money maker.


Yup, lol. The good ole days.


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Ross.C.Avery said:


> If I score a 100% on this, I honestly have a feeling that is still won't mean anything in the end. It probably is because I don't live in Massachusetts & not a Veteran. I might as well just do it for the experience and keep at New Hampshire to take exams or Rhode Island. My best shot is at the MBTA apparently. Anyone know if there is any non-residency preference based departments within Massachusetts that will be on this exam?


Yeah I prefer that non-residents don't take it at all!


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

With residency in my town I was top ten. Without residency in another town I was in the top one hundred, popular town. In a less popular town I was in the top 30. The only problem is that all the towns I put either did not hire or hired laterally.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Think im 16th in my town with residency and a 94. I have a feeling my town is going to hire off this upcoming one. If i didnt have residency I probably wouldnt even bother.*

Think on my non res lists im well into the hundos.


----------



## The Bad LT

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

Your wasting your time if you select the MBTA and your not a vet. I scored a 99 and was in the hundreds. Your *ONLY *chance if your a non vet, is residency pref.


----------



## WaterPistola

anyone get any cards lately?


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

All in all, I'm actually very pleased not to ever take another exam. I'm in a job I'm very comfortable in, making a very nice wage and have little pressure from outside of the department (inside, eh, could be worse). The stress of that whole exam thing is all behind me now and it feels so damn good.

Plus, I can't afford $100 fee. OY VEY!


----------



## cc3915

*Seminar Scheduled For Police Officer Exam Applicants*

Pursuant to a noticesent from the City of Lowell's Human Relations Department:

The City of Lowell, in conjunction with the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Human Resources Division; will be holding a test orientation seminar for applicants who have signed up to take the April 30, 2011 Police Officer Examination. This seminar will be held on Tuesday, April 19, 2011 at 6:00 p.m. at the Pollard Memorial Library located at 401 Merrimack Street in Lowell, MA.

Representatives at the seminar will provide applicants with an overview of the examination process and discuss the roles and responsibilities of being a Police Officer. City officials will be at the seminar to discuss the appointment process, academy training and to answer questions on personnel issues such as benefits and salary.

Seminar Scheduled For Police Officer Exam Applicants


----------



## WaterPistola

I got my notice for the 4/30 exam at a High School. Are they not doing the test at the Boston Convention Center anymore?


----------



## Tanker86

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

Getting ready to separate from active duty in like a month, with residency, where will that put me?


----------



## clarkie152

Tanker86 said:


> Getting ready to separate from active duty in like a month, with residency, where will that put me?


If I can remember correctly, you'll have to wait for the next civil service test in 2013 (potentially).

Thanks for your service.


----------



## Eagle13

Anyone get their score back yet??????? 

(Figured I would stir the pot and be the first this round of testing!)


----------



## 7.62mm

LawMan3 said:


> Well....That was the most expensive plastic baggie I've ever bought.


LOL I'm surprised they didn't collect them up for next time.


----------



## Eagle13

:I was surprised by the process this time around. No check in, just a sign in sheet. I got to my testing site and the doors weren't open yet. It is amazing the ass-bags that drag themselves to these things. This is my last go at CS...the age thing.

---------- Post added at 14:52 ---------- Previous post was at 14:51 ----------



7.62mm said:


> LOL I'm surprised they didn't collect them up for next time.


Nope, just another reason to raise the fee by another $20-25.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

I cant believe some of the tools that were taking the test I mean seriously at least take out your 00 gauge studs in your head. and I swear there was a group of guys that were all stoned out of their gourd. Did anyone els take their test at 1 ashburton today?


----------



## sean37

Dont forget everyone you were instructed to not throw out those bags at the testing center. If and when you get called by a department they will ask you if you still have possession of your bag. Hopefully you all were paying attention!


----------



## HuskyH-2

*I had a sort of check in. They just looked at your ID and than at your announcement. Overall, this time around it seemed a little less painful.*


----------



## Hush

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

Thought I'd share my observations of the 2011 Police Officer Civil Service Exam, and do a little compare/contrast to the exam I recently took in NH.

The first thing I realized as I walked up to the door at Wakefield Voc Tech: Man, I could have parked a hell of a lot closer.

Looking at the line, and those around me in the classroom the demographics were pretty much what I remember from the last time, and about the same as NH. 80% TWG (typical white guys) in their early 20's. 10% minorities, 10% women. The women were predominantly cute, and they are lucky they have reduced height and PAT standards. They were average 5'5" 120lbs or so. A few of the usual wildebeasts to round them out. Out of all the applicants I saw, right off the bat about 30% probably wouldnt pass the physical, and 20% would probably fail the drug test or BI.
The test itself was the usual, administered by civil circus hacks with ONE Trooper present. I figured I'd be a smartass and bring my enormous ziplock belongings bag from the last test. I was instructed to place it inside the NEW enormous ziplock belongings bag, with NO EXCEPTIONS. In contrast the NH test was completely staffed by LEO's, with ONE school administrator present. While the NH test was 90 questions about spelling, basic math, and "Is this a word" the MA test seemed to assume you already knew how to read and write and focused on reading comprhension. Dont know what to make of the Work Habits and Life Experience sections or how they are scored, so can't comment on those. Took about 2hrs to complete, relatively painless.

Value for the price: 
MA-$100, I walked out with a ziplock bag, writers cramp, and the good feeling that the scores will take 9 months to be released, and longer with the ensuing "_me can't test good_" lawsuits from those that felt it was too challenging. Which none of which matters because there are no jobs anyways, and by the time jobs do open....it will be time for ANOTHER TEST!
NH-$40, got 2 calls for interviews before I got the scores in the mail 2 weeks later.

Advantage: NH

Overall todays test left me with a seething resentment for Massachusetts, goverment, the civil service system, and bureaucracy in general. Oh well, get to do it all again in another 2 years, a month shy of the dreaded 32:skull:


----------



## Guard Hard

Took the exam at a high school in Springfield. The trooper and SPD officer were shot only a few blocks away, while the testing was in session. You could hear the whole city lighting up as we were sitting in the classroom. Myself and likely most others drove by the scene of the shooting on the way home, as it was on the same street as the high school. Wishing a speedy recovery to the officers, and may the shithead die screaming. Sobering stuff.


----------



## tms1989

Mass really needs to start doing the PAT before the written exam, alot of folks seemed to be having trouble making it up the hill to the exam site! Lol, whatever though it's their 100 bucks


----------



## sean37

i actually walked by a guy smoking a cig on his way in.



tms1989 said:


> Mass really needs to start doing the PAT before the written exam, alot of folks seemed to be having trouble making it up the hill to the exam site! Lol, whatever though it's their 100 bucks


----------



## wwonka

Maybe they should do the psychological eval before hand also but then they would lose all the revenue from the test takers who have no shot? 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle13

sean37 said:


> i actually walked by a guy smoking a cig on his way in.


Guy in the classroom, who kept laughing when the proctor was talking to everyone, tossed his butts in the clear plastic bag.


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Tanker86 said:


> Getting ready to separate from active duty in like a month, with residency, where will that put me?


There.


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

Good luck to everyone who took the exam.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*


Delta784 said:



Good luck to everyone who took the exam.

Click to expand...

I took the test in quincy delta, I tried to spot a shiny new crusier.*


----------



## Hush

They tell you to put all your belongings into the bag. There was more than one idiot in my room who put their pencils in the bag too.


----------



## canhockjmg

Hush said:


> They tell you to put all your belongings into the bag. There was more than one idiot in my room who put their pencils in the bag too.


Happened in my room too at Quincy H.S.

I thought the test was less challenging as 2009 though. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

Hush said:


> They tell you to put all your belongings into the bag. There was more than one idiot in my room who put their pencils in the bag too.


HAHA well they follow orders well.


----------



## trueblue

tms1989 said:


> Mass really needs to start doing the PAT before the written exam, alot of folks seemed to be having trouble making it up the hill to the exam site! Lol, whatever though it's their 100 bucks


These are the same morons who think the academy is going to get THEM in shape! Then want everyone's sympathy because "they have heart" as they drag their sorry ass behind the platoon. Take a hike, CVS is accepting applications.....


----------



## Foxy85

USMCMP5811 said:


> Are you sure it was a cig and not a blunt?????


Its only a $100.00 fine now, and you can't even take me out of my car anymore if you smell it on me! So there! :tounge_smile:

:banghead:


----------



## csauce777

Foxy85 said:


> Its only a $100.00 fine now, and you can't even take me out of my car anymore if you smell it on me! So there! :tounge_smile:
> 
> :banghead:


Never mind that $100 fine Foxy...you were driving and appeared to me to be OUI-Drugs. I hope you have $5-10K you don't mind parting with for your defense. So There! ;-p


----------



## clarkie152

Isn't it also true that the officer can still order a person out of the vehicle for the smell of fresh marijuana? It's only for burnt marijuana that is not allowed. 

That's Massachusetts for ya!


----------



## Big.G

sean37 said:


> Dont forget everyone you were instructed to not throw out those bags at the testing center. If and when you get called by a department they will ask you if you still have possession of your bag. Hopefully you all were paying attention!


Yes, they did say not to throw away the bags anywhere at the test site. They also said to dispose of the bag elsewhere. No department is going to be asking if you have your bag. I'm sure you had a couple of people for a little while.

The funny thing is, at the Sullivan Middle School in Worcester, they had a big trash barrel in the lobby that was full of those bags that people had thrown away.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

Much luck to all who took it. *Hush*'s words should be heeded in that you will be waiting for a bit, but don't be discouraged.


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



HuskyH-2 said:


> *I took the test in quincy delta, I tried to spot a shiny new crusier.*


I was nowhere near Quincy when you were standing in line, and was probably having a liesurely lunch when you finished. :smug:

The new high school is pretty nice though, huh? I took the test from which I was hired right next door at the old high school.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

*Hahaha. Yes!!, the new h.s. is really nice. I believe I almost went to the old highschool thinking it was my testing site. Is it called collington or coddington school? Pretty sure the place I mistook for the H.S. was right next door.*


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



HuskyH-2 said:


> *Hahaha. Yes!!, the new h.s. is really nice. I believe I almost went to the old highschool thinking it was my testing site. Is it called collington or coddington school? Pretty sure the place I mistook for the H.S. was right next door.*


If you're looking at the new HS, the old HS is directly to the left (they just filmed a Kevin James movie there), and the next building to the left is the old Coddington School, which was Quincy Junior College/Quincy College for many years until they moved to North Quincy about 6-7 years ago. Both the old HS and the Coddington School/Quincy College buildings are currently in limbo as far as final dispositions.


----------



## Ross.C.Avery

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

I thought the test was extremely easy especially if you reviewed the practice exam, my score was 75 on the practice one at first but then I keep hitting 100 after understanding how the setup works. I took my exam at the Springfield Scientific HS building. I however felt the supervising staff were extremely unorganized. They told my group, "Room 407". There was no proctor in there, we ended up landing in a room down the hall with a older guy who was a teacher at a university. Also, there was police officer fired at in Springfield around the time I just got there and helicopters flying around not too far from the high school. Then they had part of the road blocked off to the high school most likely for security purpose of the testing candidates although there was music playing from the cruiser from the late 70's or early 80's. Those police officers were fine though that had shots fired at them in Springfield (thanks to the vest.) 
In any case the staff was unorganized and seems overwhelmed by the bodies. Seemed like a zombie fest and honestly most of the people just by looking at them seemed very unqualified for any position in policing (no offense.) If they were not childish, they were out of shape. If they were not cocky, they were nervous and scared around the wolves. 
Doesn't matter if people are a resident or not in my opinion although I am from New York. They are going to get filtered out by the scores, PAT, interview process, background investigation and/or fail out of the academy. I still have a slim shot at the MBTA and there were 2-3 departments I have a good shot of getting into although I don't have any networking to any badges within those departments. Anyway I wish everyone the best of luck, just stay in shape, stay sharp and stay smart. If you want it bad enough you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Dazy5

trueblue said:


> These are the same morons who think the academy is going to get THEM in shape! Then want everyone's sympathy because "they have heart" as they drag their sorry ass behind the platoon. Take a hike, CVS is accepting applications.....


ouch..... haha


----------



## po-904

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

The number of trolls that show up to take the test never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## Dazy5

I have never seen seen a ziploc bag that big! I bet the test money went to having them special ordered. hahaha


----------



## po-904

The test seems to have become a lot more calm over the years...I remember the first time I took it (about 5 years ago) there were several Troopers/officers walking up and down the line of people waiting outside, telling them to have their ID's and announcements out and nothing else, as well as to wait in line quietly...

I distinctly remember them pulling several of those who couldn't follow those simple instructions and/or were dressed like assbags out of the line and booting them from the test...

Only 1 trooper this time and only saw 1 person get booted...


----------



## niteowl1970

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



po-904 said:


> The number of trolls that show up to take the test never ceases to amaze me...


Kinda like Beantown here....


----------



## MTA2010

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

While I was waiting in line to get in, there was a kid in front of me with baggy jeans, t-shirt, hat on backwards, scruffy beard and piercings. You don't want to judge a book by its cover but that kid looked like he should be waiting in line to get into the Alice n Chains concert.


----------



## 263FPD

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



MTA2010 said:


> While I was waiting in line to get in, there was a kid in front of me with baggy jeans, t-shirt, hat on backwards, scruffy beard and piercings. You don't want to judge a book by its cover but that kid looked like he should be waiting in line to get into the Alice n Chains concert.


Sadly, he will probably be a Chief some place.

---------- Post added at 08:47 ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 ----------

Ross,

I like your sig. line, but you aren't there yet.

Besides, where are the icons for working details, not getting new contracts, getting fucked with the new health coverages, haveng your cases dismissed by liberal judges, being governed by a Governor who hates you, having the public critiquing your every move, Thhe SJC creating new cse laws that work directly against you?

Not a very accurate sig line after all, ha?

But a very presumtuous sig line for a guy who doesn't even have the job yet. Do your self a favor, don't assume anything about the job. Yuo might find yourself slightly disappointed.


----------



## tms1989

po-904 said:


> The test seems to have become a lot more calm over the years...I remember the first time I took it (about 5 years ago) there were several Troopers/officers walking up and down the line of people waiting outside, telling them to have their ID's and announcements out and nothing else, as well as to wait in line quietly...
> 
> I distinctly remember them pulling several of those who couldn't follow those simple instructions and/or were dressed like assbags out of the line and booting them from the test...
> 
> Only 1 trooper this time and only saw 1 person get booted...


What a shame the times have changed. The only person giving directions at my testing location was the school's security officer, there were 2 troopers there but they were just kind of . . . there. Despite some of the ridiculousness people were wearing nobody got booted, guess it was a waste of time/money to actually get out of my PJs, shave and get a haircut for this . . .


----------



## kemosabe

Everyone relax about the bags. Wakefield testing site offered to take them for us as we walked out.


----------



## canhockjmg

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



263FPD said:


> But a very presumtuous sig line for a guy who doesn't even have the job yet. Do your self a favor, don't assume anything about the job. Yuo might find yourself slightly disappointed.


"Slightly disappointed," would be an understatement haha.

Also- Ross, you are going to be very surprised at the scores and ranking system. I hope you have Mass. residency, if not you'll be ranked pretty deep on the lists for the 4 choices you picked.

As for the scoring, you'll need between (imho) 95-100, congrats on the practice exam hundo though.


----------



## POSD

Luckily, I don't have to take these tests anymore. What are/were these bags all about? Best of luck all!


----------



## Gizzard Burger

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

i would love to be on the T police, i bet they do tons of cool stuff, i see them around south station with machine guns all the time


----------



## 263FPD

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Gizzard Burger said:


> i would love to be on the T police, i bet they do tons of cool stuff, i see them around south station with machine guns all the time


I am not with the Transit Police so this is just a guess. The guys you see with the long guns, are part of a specialty unit. Got to get the job first, than you can worry about what you will and will not be doing. There are plenty of guys on that and every other job, who already paid their dues and are more entitled to such assignments. Then again, you can come work where I work and as long as you suck up to the right people, you will find yourself in an assignment that you haven't earned in no time.:redcarded:


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



263FPD said:


> Then again, you can come work where I work and as long as you suck up to the right people, you will find yourself in an assignment that you haven't earned in no time.:redcarded:


We had someone go directly from field training to detectives.

Yup.


----------



## 263FPD

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Delta784 said:


> We had someone go directly from field training to detectives.
> 
> Yup.


I am guessing under special skills, the résumé reads "able to dislocate jaw to accommodate all shapes and sizes"


----------



## Eagle13

kemosabe said:


> Everyone relax about the bags. Wakefield testing site offered to take them for us as we walked out.


Don't tell me to relax about what amounts to a purchase of a $100 plastic zip-lock bag, this was the second year of this (or was it the third).


----------



## sdaigle85

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*

what you wear to the civil service test is not an issue... its not an interview


----------



## kemosabe

Eagle13 said:


> Don't tell me to relax about what amounts to a purchase of a $100 plastic zip-lock bag, this was the second year of this (or was it the third).


I was referring to those worried about removal of bags from the site, not to those questioning the monetary value of them.


----------



## niteowl1970

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



sdaigle85 said:


> what you wear to the civil service test is not an issue... its not an interview


Maybe not... But it should be a sign of self respect.


----------



## Seethe

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



niteowl1970 said:


> Maybe not... But it should be a sign of self respect.


Agreed. I dressed business casual, and was surprised to see how many people showed up in jeans and t-shirts. While I appreciate people's need to stay comfortable, and that a lot of them feel like this exam is a joke, I suppose one still has to answer to themselves at the end of the day. It's unfortunate that HRD doesn't take photos of each applicant at the site 

That being said, I wish everyone the best of luck, regardless of your choice of attire.


----------



## 263FPD

People need to worry about them selves only. Never mind what the other guy/girl looks like. They might look like slobs but test way better then others. I will agree with the self respect issue. I am a firm believer in that. This being said, who gives a shit how everyone looked. At the end of the day, it will be your scores that count. As I have said before, that little weirdo in front of you in line with all his peircings and scrubby clothes, will probably make Chief someplace. 

What you all should be hoping for, is jobs. Even a 100 on that test means nothing without Cities and Towns hiring. This isn't 1990's when Police Departments were hiring like mad. It's 2011, and in this state, we have become unimportant to the Governor and his cronies.

Good luck to all of you because you are all going to need it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Seethe said:


> Agreed. I dressed business casual, and was surprised to see how many people showed up in jeans and t-shirts.


I wore jeans and a t-shirt to the exam from which I was hired, and.........I was hired. There were no representatives from the PD there, other than the detail officer who couldn't have possibly cared any less what I was wearing.

Once I got my card and was called in to get my fingerprints done, etc., then I wore a suit and tie, but it doesn't matter a lick what you wear to the test. I took the test in the summer at the old Quincy High School, which had no air-conditioning, so I would have been dying if I wore a suit.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



niteowl1970 said:


> Maybe not... But it should be a sign of self respect.


I took the test nude one year and with a multi colored wig. I Also screamed obscenities throughout the exam. I'm still at my campus job. Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## 263FPD

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Kilvinsky said:


> I took the test nude one year and with a multi colored wig. I Also screamed obscenities throughout the exam. I'm still at my campus job. Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


You probably claimed having Tourettes and got hired because they feared a law suit.:redcarded:


----------



## niteowl1970

*Re: 2011 Cities and Towns,Transit Police Officer Examination*



Delta784 said:


> I wore jeans and a t-shirt to the exam from which I was hired, and.........I was hired.


I'm more talking about the people that show up looking like extras from a DJ whacky Cream Puff video...


----------



## kemosabe

I wore my "legalize now" shirt with a big marijuana leaf on the back. Hopefully nobody noticed...


----------



## Eagle13

I get more of a kick out of the dudes who show up in suit, tie, shined shoes. One test I went to there was a kid in a Securitas suit.


----------



## theGUNshow

Delta784 said:


> There were no representatives from the PD there, other than the detail officer who couldn't have possibly cared any less what I was wearing...
> ... but it doesn't matter a lick what you wear to the test.


Exactly. I don't dress like a slob to begin with but I definitely wasn't getting dressed up.


----------



## theGUNshow

263FPD said:


> Even a 100 on that test means nothing without Cities and Towns hiring.


Definitely. I was tied for number 1 with one other person on my town's list for the last 2 years...


----------



## 263FPD

Being patient isn't easy. Took me a while, but here I am.


----------



## officerbob

Unless it is a small test it does not really matter what your wearing as long as its respectable. What cracks me up are the people that can't follow simple directions that the proctor is giving. Never knew a plastic zip-lock bag could be so confusing for some people.


----------



## po-904

officerbob said:


> Unless it is a small test it does not really matter what your wearing as long as its respectable. What cracks me up are the people that can't follow simple directions that the proctor is giving. Never knew a plastic zip-lock bag could be so confusing for some people.


Following simple directions?
Sounds like the girl in my testing room that was complaining to the proctor that she "didn't know she had to bring a pencil" or any other sort of writing apparatus...


----------



## Eagle13

po-904 said:


> Following simple directions?
> Sounds like the girl in my testing room that was complaining to the proctor that she "didn't know she had to bring a pencil" or any other sort of writing apparatus...


...because it only says it right on the notice, along with the no electronics line, and yet there were still half a dozen morons with their phones.


----------



## po-904

Eagle13 said:


> ...because it only says it right on the notice, along with the no electronics line, and yet there were still half a dozen morons with their phones.


And that is exactly why I am not so worried about who showed up to take the test or what they were wearing...

They (or their BOP's) will weed themselves out very early on in the process should they be even remotely so lucky enough as to ever get a card!


----------



## officerbob

Eagle13 said:


> ...because it only says it right on the notice, along with the no electronics line, and yet there were still half a dozen morons with their phones.


I am surprised no one argued with the proctor that they were on call 24/7 and at a moments notice they may be called out of the testing room to hop into their wholesale french and electric CVPI so they can whacker their way to a 3 car MVA with no PI.


----------



## Gizzard Burger

got in the eightys last time so this time i hope for better, i did some extra practice tests beforehand this time. if u go into it with a positive attitude wanting to change your life for the better anything can be possible. i know my goals: i want to become an officer and do K9 one day. noone can take my goals away and i can make them happen, whether or not cities and towns hire on this test i will just keep taking it, also keeping an eye on non-CS and campus stuff. 

does anyone know if the T police ever hire off the non-vets? i see them at south station a lot, seems liek a great outfit to work for, good equipment and so on, i dont know if i should send one of my 4 scores to them this time


----------



## Guest

> if u go into it with a positive attitude wanting to change your life for the better anything can be possible.


Gizzard and Beantown when they finally get on the job...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q86Rn4jETVk&NR=1"]YouTube - The Other Guys Jump, Aim for the Bushes[/nomedia]


----------



## wolf9848

I would say getting hired for the Transit PD is tough, even for veterans. They seem to mostly recruit only disabled veterans, or non-vets who speak a foreign language.


----------



## rnv547

*Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

Why is there such a delay in issuing the scores??? The test was done on scantron sheets which takes no time in feeding through the machine.


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

Depends on how many questions are contested, and, its the state.... come on


----------



## rnv547

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

i dont think any questions should be contested it was a fair test a little different then the one i took in 2008...but still fair at least issue us the scores so we know how we did and then merge the lists whenever they can


----------



## sean37

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

rnv547, did you remember to save the plastic bag from the test?


----------



## rnv547

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

yes, i took the bag with me


----------



## canhockjmg

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

You need to give the plastic bag back in order to receive your score in November.


----------



## PPD54

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

1) They need to carefully check your test against their records to make sure that they received their $100.

2) Put the plastic bag over your head so people that got a lower score than you can move up on the list.


----------



## Guest

rnv547 said:


> i dont think any questions should be contested it was a fair test a little different then the one i took in 2008...but still fair at least issue us the scores so we know how we did and then merge the lists whenever they can


Fair means racist in the Commonwealth. Also, many future civil servants are in contact with lawyers for the obligatory lawsuits.


----------



## Hush

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

Remember who is feeding in the scantron sheets, and compiling the scores. Its a wonder they get them out at all. MA civil service hacks, your tax dollars at work.









---------- Post added at 12:38 ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 ----------

Ive got my plastic bag with sharpened pencils standing by, ready to go for 2013.


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: Why the long delay to issue the test scores?*

Two things here...

A: Is this a serious thread? Really? A delay? It hasn't even been a month, talk to me in November.

B: There is already a very large thread about the civil circus test!


----------



## cc3915

Threads merged.


----------



## southy88

A few buddies of mine and I Tried logging into https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/ SOARIS and got the following message:

*You are no longer in the system or are not authorized for this request.

This system is only accessible by those on current ACTIVE eligible lists and or those who have APPLIED to take an upcoming scheduled examination.
If you previously were able to log into this system either you did not pass the test and your name does not appear on the active eligible list OR you have been appointed from an eligible list/selected for a position AND your eligibility on the list has been flagged OR your eligible list has expired/been revoked.

If you recently applied for an upcoming test please wait 5 business days before attempting to log into the system.*

Seeing as how theres been no test results yet. I'm going to assume the state is just gonna take our money and run? Fail us all and take the cash.... nice.


----------



## 7.62mm

southy88 said:


> A few buddies of mine and I Tried logging into https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/ SOARIS and got the following message:
> 
> *You are no longer in the system or are not authorized for this request.
> 
> This system is only accessible by those on current ACTIVE eligible lists and or those who have APPLIED to take an upcoming scheduled examination.
> If you previously were able to log into this system either you did not pass the test and your name does not appear on the active eligible list OR you have been appointed from an eligible list/selected for a position AND your eligibility on the list has been flagged OR your eligible list has expired/been revoked.
> 
> If you recently applied for an upcoming test please wait 5 business days before attempting to log into the system.*
> 
> Seeing as how theres been no test results yet. I'm going to assume the state is just gonna take our money and run? Fail us all and take the cash.... nice.


I just tried myself and got the same message, When I clearly logged in about 2 days ago to see what was up......


----------



## Eagle13

My shit is working.


----------



## kemosabe

I got the same thing...e-mailed them, hopefully they work it out tomorrow. There is no way they've scored these tests yet.


----------



## theGUNshow

southy88 said:


> A few buddies of mine and I Tried logging into https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/ SOARIS and got the following message:
> 
> *You are no longer in the system or are not authorized for this request.
> 
> This system is only accessible by those on current ACTIVE eligible lists and or those who have APPLIED to take an upcoming scheduled examination.
> If you previously were able to log into this system either you did not pass the test and your name does not appear on the active eligible list OR you have been appointed from an eligible list/selected for a position AND your eligibility on the list has been flagged OR your eligible list has expired/been revoked.
> 
> If you recently applied for an upcoming test please wait 5 business days before attempting to log into the system.*
> 
> Seeing as how theres been no test results yet. I'm going to assume the state is just gonna take our money and run? Fail us all and take the cash.... nice.


I just tried and got the same message. I was just on about 2 weeks ago, because Im on the DOC list as well. Might just be a server error or something on that end...


----------



## WaterPistola

southy88... I believe this is the first time you have taken the exam? This is my 4th attempt and I have never received results in less than 6 month (I think it was close to a year last time). The state will give you your score and then you can continue to wait like the rest of us. They are not going to take your money and run, you paid for a score and that is what you will get in October. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Eagle13

WaterPistola said:


> southy88... I believe this is the first time you have taken the exam? This is my 4th attempt and I have never received results in less than 6 month (I think it was close to a year last time). The state will give you your score and then you can continue to wait like the rest of us. They are not going to take your money and run, you paid for a score and that is what you will get in October*, OR November, OR December, OR January 2012, so on and so on!)*. (fingers crossed)


FIFY


----------



## Jonesy

I and two other people I know got this message as well. Glad to see Massachusetts is running like a well-oiled machine.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*I haven't even bothered looking. Will be at least 6months before I even start to think about HRD, after last time.*


----------



## kemosabe

My SOARIS account is back up, everyone else's should be as well. Keep those plastic bags on stand-by.


----------



## Hush

kemosabe said:


> Keep those plastic bags on stand-by.


Standing by!


----------



## Eagle13

Standby to standby


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Standing by!


You brought batteries to the exam? You're hard core man...


----------



## HuskyH-2

*


Pvt. Cowboy said:



You brought batteries to the exam? You're hard core man...

Click to expand...

He finished the test so quick, there was time for battery operated recreational activities. *


----------



## southy88

WaterPistola said:


> southy88... I believe this is the first time you have taken the exam? This is my 4th attempt and I have never received results in less than 6 month (I think it was close to a year last time). The state will give you your score and then you can continue to wait like the rest of us. They are not going to take your money and run, you paid for a score and that is what you will get in October. (fingers crossed)


Waterpistola, just thought I'd make the observation after everyone else has also suggested that due to the current economic situation the test is a rip off. I'm expecting my scores by 2013 and i'll probably have to pay to view them anyway.


----------



## Eagle13

southy88 said:


> Waterpistola, just thought I'd make the observation after everyone else has also suggested that due to the current economic situation the test is a rip off. I'm expecting my scores by 2013 and i'll probably have to pay to view them anyway.


If you don't take it you have 0 out of 0 chances of getting on with Civil Service towns.


----------



## WaterPistola

I can assure you that it is not a waste of time...for some people. There's still time to make the October academy. Oh wait no...not off the new exam :stomp:


----------



## soxrock75

Eagle13 said:


> If you don't take it you have 0 out of 0 chances of getting on with Civil Service towns.


You will miss 100% of the shots you don't take...........


----------



## Eagle13

soxrock75 said:


> You will miss 100% of the shots you don't take...........


said by Wayne Gretzky


----------



## WaterPistola

ok so 4 months has just about passed since the April 11 police officer CS exam. Anyone have a clue on when the results may come out?


----------



## 9319

After I take the test on 24SEP


----------



## mpguy

WaterPistola said:


> ok so 4 months has just about passed since the April 11 police officer CS exam. Anyone have a clue on when the results may come out?


Give there HR dept a call. Keep em busy!


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

WaterPistola said:


> ok so 4 months has just about passed since the April 11 police officer CS exam. Anyone have a clue on when the results may come out?


November! I E-mailed them asking when my EMT certification would show up on my account and this was the response. 

"If you successfully submitted your EMT certification information to us, you will see your EMT status when the list is created on or about November 1[SUP]st[/SUP]. It will be listed next to your name, and will be viewable on your SOARIS.

Sincerely,
Civil Service "


----------



## POSD

Like every other time, about November.


----------



## WaterPistola

fair enough. thanks...I should have known, I've took the test enough. the 09 test was a hairy one though...1 year later the results were out.


----------



## Eagle13

WaterPistola said:


> ok so 4 months has just about passed since the April 11 police officer CS exam. Anyone have a clue on when the results may come out?


Pot stirrer! lol


----------



## WaterPistola

hey, there were no new posts in here for 3 months and the Next RTT was silent for over a week! Gotta do something


----------



## 51st MPOC#110

A little bird told me that the scores are out, go get them.... good luck to all.


----------



## WaterPistola

good call. now the countdown to the list starts and then til a card.


----------



## theGUNshow

51st MPOC#110 said:


> A little bird told me that the scores are out, go get them.... good luck to all.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 51st MPOC#110

theGUNshow said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


No problem, hope that your score will help you achieve your dream. Good luck


----------



## RCS

Looks like they went back to the old scoring system.


----------



## tms1989

I got a 98! Pretty good for my first time if I do say so myself :shades_smile: How'd everyone else do?


----------



## Eagle13

Scored the highest I have since starting these god forsaken tests, either way this will be the last Civil Service test I take!


----------



## kemosabe

96! First one ever. Crossing my fingers. Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## WaterPistola

yeah this is my best one yet as well...lets see how the next two years go with dope in office.


----------



## HuskyH-2

95, 1 point higher than last test. Was hoping to do better, but what can you do?


----------



## Hush

Am I correct in assuming that the paper letters have been sent but SOARIS hasn't been updated.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Hush said:


> Am I correct in assuming that the paper letters have been sent but SOARIS hasn't been updated.


exact opposite, No idea if the letters have been sent up but scores are up on soaris


----------



## Hush

Hrm, my SOARIS hasn't been updated yet


----------



## WaterPistola

don't worry, expect the letter today or Monday.


----------



## HuskyH-2

they got em out quick this year


----------



## tms1989

I'm sure they were sent out faster than in years past but 4 months to score a scan-tron test isn't exactly quick lol


----------



## Guest

*The Police Exam*

Can any of you explain the scoring process of the police exam? For example, if you are a veteran do they add points to your overall score and then queue you up with everyone else based on scores or do vets just get the score they get and then get preferred treatment in the hiring process? Would a non-vet need to score very close to 100% to get the job? I realize this varies based on locations.

Would any of you be willing to divulge what your scores were both as veteran and non-veteran? I'm just curious where I stand and if I should be happy with my score or just consider it a wash.

Thank you.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

*Re: The Police Exam*



Anything said:


> Can any of you explain the scoring process of the police exam? For example, if you are a veteran do they add points to your overall score and then queue you up with everyone else based on scores or do vets just get the score they get and then get preferred treatment in the hiring process? Would a non-vet need to score very close to 100% to get the job? I realize this varies based on locations.
> 
> Would any of you be willing to divulge what your scores were both as veteran and non-veteran? I'm just curious where I stand and if I should be happy with my score or just consider it a wash.
> 
> Thank you.


Have you met Google?


----------



## theGUNshow

tms1989 said:


> I got a 98! Pretty good for my first time if I do say so myself :shades_smile: How'd everyone else do?


99, but it's my 3rd test, highest I've received.


----------



## HuskyH-2

tms1989 said:


> I'm sure they were sent out faster than in years past but 4 months to score a scan-tron test isn't exactly quick lol


took a year last time


----------



## 9onThebreak

first time taking it and got a 93. im not sure how i feel about that. any thoughts?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

theGUNshow said:


> 99, but it's my 3rd test, highest I've received.


Great job, good luck to you. I scored a 93, its my first time taking the test I hope that's not to low. 
Is anyone an EMT that gave their certifications at the exam? It still says I don't have any certifications and I was just wondering if anyone else has theirs posted on soaris yet?


----------



## Guest

*Re: The Police Exam*



Anything said:


> Would any of you be willing to divulge what your scores were both as veteran and non-veteran? I'm just curious where I stand and if I should be happy with my score or just consider it a wash.


The actual score for a veteran doesn't change, but veterans go ahead of non-vets. IOW, if you score a 100 as a non-veteran, the veteran with a 70 goes ahead of you.


----------



## Eagle13

9onThebreak said:


> first time taking it and got a 93. im not sure how i feel about that. any thoughts?


I hope you have residency.


----------



## tms1989

Would a non-resident vet be ranked higher on a town/cities list than a non-vet resident? Assuming both selected said town/city for the test


----------



## Serge3

Got a 98...would putting down MBTA be a good idea?


----------



## WaterPistola

Serge3 said:


> Got a 98...would putting down MBTA be a good idea?


If you are a vet, yes. Otherwise don't even bother.


----------



## NoSoupForYou

tms1989 said:


> Would a non-resident vet be ranked higher on a town/cities list than a non-vet resident? Assuming both selected said town/city for the test


If the polce test is done the same as the fire test a non vet resident will be higher than a non resident vet in their hometown


----------



## OfficerObie59

tms1989 said:


> Would a non-resident vet be ranked higher on a town/cities list than a non-vet resident? Assuming both selected said town/city for the test


Yes.


----------



## NoSoupForYou

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yes.


So it's different for the police list? The fire list puts all residents above non residents regardless of vet status. Also I don't see my results on SOARIS, do I need to make a separate account for the police CS test from the account I made for the fire list? I'd think not...


----------



## tms1989

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yes.





NoSoupForYou said:


> So it's different for the police list? The fire list puts all residents above non residents regardless of vet status. Also I don't see my results on SOARIS, do I need to make a separate account for the police CS test from the account I made for the fire list? I'd think not...


Guess it's time for me to call Civil Service on this one


----------



## Hush

WTF, went down a point! The questions themselves aren't exactly rocket science...Im guessing I took a hit in the BS "work experience/Psych" sections. Someone told me AFTER I took the test, to make sure to never fill out anything in the middle, stick to the extremes of "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree" and to never mark anything "unsure". Not sure how accurate that advice is, but its gonna cost me another $100 and 7 months to find out. This state is a joke, too bad its at the expense of all of us.


----------



## NoSoupForYou

tms1989 said:


> Guess it's time for me to call Civil Service on this one


You and I both.


----------



## Eagle13

No need to call....you need to click on the "2. Scores & Public Safety Promotional & Non-Public Safety Applicant Exam Informationhttps://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/applicantExams.asp?s=-1" too see your score. They haven't established a new list yet.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> WTF, went down a point! The questions themselves aren't exactly rocket science...Im guessing I took a hit in the BS "work experience/Psych" sections. Someone told me AFTER I took the test, to make sure to never fill out anything in the middle, stick to the extremes of "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree" and to never mark anything "unsure". Not sure how accurate that advice is, but its gonna cost me another $100 and 7 months to find out. This state is a joke, too bad its at the expense of all of us.


Pretty sure that's where I lost points the last time too... The first section is a JOKE, basic math and reading comprehension. Asking me if I've ever been late to work... Or had a verbal confrontation with a co-worker? Whaaaa...?? Pretty sure that's why cowboy is on the outside looking in.

That's alright... About 2 years before I'm financially able to self sponsor full time without putting myself in the poor house. Eff CS.


----------



## theGUNshow

tms1989 said:


> Would a non-resident vet be ranked higher on a town/cities list than a non-vet resident? Assuming both selected said town/city for the test


How it was done last time, the order was:

Disabled Vet Resident
Vet Resident
Resident
Disabled Vet Out of Town
Vet Out of Town
Out of Town

I dont think it has changed.

---------- Post added at 17:51 ---------- Previous post was at 17:48 ----------



9onThebreak said:


> first time taking it and got a 93. im not sure how i feel about that. any thoughts?


How big is your town? The first time i took the test I was tied for number 1 with 1 other person in my town and that was with a 95... and in the 2 years they didnt hire anyone haha.


----------



## Bloodhound

theGUNshow said:


> How it was done last time, the order was:
> 
> Disabled Vet Resident
> Vet Resident
> Resident
> Disabled Vet Out of Town
> Vet Out of Town
> Out of Town
> 
> I dont think it has changed.


Add in son/daughter of officer killed in the line of duty at the top and that's the correct order


----------



## Eagle13

theGUNshow said:


> How big is your town? The first time i took the test I was tied for number 1 with 1 other person in my town and that was with a 95... and in the 2 years they didnt hire anyone haha.


I was in the top 10 of my own town and in the top 25 in another...they both hired laterally.


----------



## Guest

Bloodhound said:


> Add in son/daughter of officer killed in the line of duty at the top and that's the correct order


Children of police officers AND firefighters who died in the line of duty get absolute preference for both tests, as they should. One of my co-worker's father was a firefighter who dropped dead of a heart attack at a fire scene, and he got absolute preference for the police exam, and the reverse would be true.....a child of a police officer who died LOD would get absolute preference on the fire exam.


----------



## Herrdoktor

HuskyH-2 said:


> 95, 1 point higher than last test. Was hoping to do better, but what can you do?


Leave Massachusetts


----------



## Lima760

*2011 civil service discussion*

So I know there is one big post about Civil Service but its all over the place with posts. Let's start this new post talking about the 2011 Test. Your score, and the towns you applied to!


----------



## cc3915

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*



Officer9788 said:


> Let's start this new post talking about the 2011 Test.


No, this one is fine. Threads merged.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*



Officer9788 said:


> So I know there is one big post about Civil Service but its all over the place with posts. Let's start this new post talking about the 2011 Test. Your score, and the towns you applied to!


I guess reading comprehension is not one of your best traits.

CS Marks and Testing (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)


----------



## Lima760

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*



kwflatbed said:


> I guess reading comprehension is not one of your best traits.
> 
> CS Marks and Testing (All Discussions Here No Need For New Threads)


No my comprehension is superb. That came out exactly the way I wanted it to.


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*



Officer9788 said:


> So I know there is one big post about Civil Service but its all over the place with posts. Let's start this new post talking about the 2011 Test. Your score, and the towns you applied to!


You go first.


----------



## Lima760

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*

I scored a 97. Towns are Ashland, Natick, Milford, Medway. You?


----------



## 9319

:smug:


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*



Officer9788 said:


> I scored a 97. Towns are Ashland, Natick, Milford, Medway. You?


I don't give out that info online. I try to keep a low profile on the internet.


----------



## niteowl1970

*Re: 2011 civil service discussion*



Eagle13 said:


> I don't give out that info online. I try to keep a low profile on the internet.


Why not ? There's no possible way that anyone on a search committee would be able to match up actual candidates to posters on this site. :shades_smile:


----------



## Mwiggz36

I scored a 98, places are Boston, Methuen, Lawrence, and Lowell.


----------



## Lima760

nice man! good luck!!


----------



## Mwiggz36

Thanks man! you too.


----------



## Eagle13

Officer9788,
You aren't on the hook for *two counts of assault and battery, domestic assault and battery and felony breaking and entering into a building at night*, are you?


----------



## Guest

Mwiggz36 said:


> I scored a 98, places are Boston, Methuen, Lawrence, and Lowell.


Unless you're a resident of Boston, that pick is a waste. Change it to Transit, and you might want to consider changing your other non-resident picks to towns which are affluent and hire permanent-intermittents.

As a matter of fact, anyone within reasonable commuting distance of Boston should choose Transit as one of their picks. While it's technically a statewide position, many from out West aren't going to pick it due to distance, leaving less competition, and they're a big department that hires frequently.


----------



## niteowl1970

USMCMP5811 said:


> I scored a 69 with Beverly, Chelsea, lynn, and Shirley......... :smug:


They tore up my test right in front of me because after I was done I threw out the plastic bag they gave me. I've regretted my actions ever since.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> I scored a 69 with Beverly, Chelsea, lynn, and Shirley......... :smug:


Sucker....I got a 70 and chose the Metropolitan Police, Capitol Police, RMV Police, and CMPSA.

I'm thinking of changing a couple of my picks to Dana and Enfield, since I heard from the friend of a friend of mine who works in the office next to civil service that they might hire permanent-intermittants soon. He told me I should be scuba-certified....not sure what that's about.


----------



## Mwiggz36

I'm Constantly back and forth, I lived there for 15 years then moved to Methuen. I moved back to Roxbury, but then moved back to Methuen because i got a job here. I still got my room in Boston though so it's really no big deal to move back. Should I still change it And does anyone know how too?


----------



## fra444

Wiggz what Delta is saying is if your not a resident of Boston at exam time your probably not gonna be hired by them. Although they do hire lat-transfers now.


----------



## Bhaggs

Delta784 said:


> Sucker....I got a 70 and chose the Metropolitan Police, Capitol Police, RMV Police, and CMPSA.


How is The CMPSA? I hear they hire often, offer great pay, have a wonderful Chief that is very well connected across the State and even have an marine patrol? Anyone have any insight on them?


----------



## SullyMass

99 - Billerica, the others I forget.


----------



## ecto1

Got a 96. How do I choose specific cities or towns? I don't remember doing that.


----------



## Natewsc

First time taking the Civil Service exam..got a 97 live in Chelmsford, not sure what other towns I picked. Is there anyway to find out?


----------



## SullyMass

_WHEN_ the lists are established, I believe you'll be able to see/edit your town selections within SOARIS. Unless things have changed, which very well may of happened.


----------



## theGUNshow

ecto1 said:


> Got a 96. How do I choose specific cities or towns? I don't remember doing that.


You should have picked up to your 4 towns when registering online to take the exam... Otherwise you'll be able to once the lists are out


----------



## Guest

Bhaggs said:


> How is The CMPSA? I hear they hire often, offer great pay, have a wonderful Chief that is very well connected across the State and even have an marine patrol? Anyone have any insight on them?


CMPSA is the premier public safety agency in Massachusetts! However, I just remembered that their chief gave me a no-trespass order to their HQ, so I'm going to have to change that pick.


----------



## fra444

I got a 78 and I'm on a list in SE Mass but I don't want to jinks myself by saying which city. I'm SURE I'm #1 for that city right now!


----------



## cc3915

fra444 said:


> I got a 78 and I'm on a list in SE Mass but I don't want to jinks myself by saying which city. I'm SURE I'm #1 for that city right now!


You're a genius. :teeth_smile:


----------



## fra444

cc3915 said:


> You're a genius. :teeth_smile:


Considering the 80% fail rate for that exam state wide last year I'm gonna FORCE MYSELF to agree with you!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WaterPistola

fra444 said:


> Considering the 80% fail rate for that exam state wide last year I'm gonna FORCE MYSELF to agree with you!! HAHAHAHAHA


80% fail rate for the Police CS exam??? Must have been Deval supporters.


----------



## Lima760

no that shit was dismissed.


----------



## tms1989

For all those posting theirs scores/towns you may want to post if your vet, dvet, 402A/B, etc as thats what really seems to determine your ranking


----------



## Eagle13

Officer9788 said:


> no that shit was dismissed.


Be sure to be upfront and honest if you ever do get called about that.


----------



## Lima760

oh of course. i've had dispatcher interviews about it. i had an internship with a local department and i told them about it and they said its ok as long as when the time comes to get hired you disclose it in full and be up front about it.


----------



## WaterPistola

Officer9788 said:


> oh of course. i've had dispatcher interviews about it. i had an internship with a local department and i told them about it and they said its ok as long as when the time comes to get hired you disclose it in full and be up front about it.


did i miss something? what are you talking about?


----------



## ecto1

Thanks for the replies. I have a couple more questions since everyone here seems extremely knowledgeable on the topic. Is a 96 a good score for the exam? I am not considered a resident because I lived out of state the year prior for school. Does anyone know the total amount of people who took the test? What if I really don't care what department I work for, I really have nothing tying me to the area I'm in now so i would be willing to travel to / move to whatever area I'm needed. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Guest

ecto1 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have a couple more questions since everyone here seems extremely knowledgeable on the topic. Is a 96 a good score for the exam? I am not considered a resident because I lived out of state the year prior for school. Does anyone know the total amount of people who took the test? What if I really don't care what department I work for, I really have nothing tying me to the area I'm in now so i would be willing to travel to / move to whatever area I'm needed. Thanks for all the help everyone!


It's impossible to say if a 96 is a good score until the range of scores is known, since every test is different. For the test I was hired from, you pretty much had to get a 98 or higher to be considered, but in other years, a 95 would make the cut.

As far as residency, there is an exemption for military where your home of record is considered your residency, and there may be something similar for full-time students. Call civil service and explain that while you were at school, you considered your Massachusetts address to be your permanent residence, and see if they'll grant an exemption.


----------



## theGUNshow

ecto1 said:


> What if I really don't care what department I work for, I really have nothing tying me to the area I'm in now so i would be willing to travel to / move to whatever area I'm needed.


I'd suggest looking down south. If you don't get the residency thing figured out and you're not a veteran, you aren't going to be at the top of any lists...even though a 96 is a good score.


----------



## Lima760

how long do you guys think it will take (approx) for the state to make the up the lists?


----------



## SullyMass

Officer9788 said:


> how long do you guys think it will take (approx) for the state to make the up the lists?


Whenever someone within CS figures out how to click "In descending order" within Excel; I'm assuming another 5 months.


----------



## Lima760

SullyMass said:


> Whenever someone within CS figures out how to click "In descending order" within Excel; I'm assuming another 5 months.


can we be a little more optimistic??


----------



## Lima760

USMCMP5811 said:


> He's actually being serious. I've never seen a certified list come out prior to Nov.


put me up in that office and i will have your lists ready tomorrow....i guess i'm going to have to be patient. i would think they would come out quicker because of how fast the test results came out. i feel like they were on their game this year...tho this was my first time taking it.


----------



## Hush

You can be optimistic, the rest of us will continue to be realistic.


----------



## WaterPistola

i say before the 80th RTT assembles on Oct 3...


----------



## theGUNshow

I heard today from a Captain of a department that the new lists arent going to be "active" until around March...


----------



## Eagle13

WaterPistola said:


> did i miss something? what are you talking about?


see post #1593: http://www.masscops.com/f16/civil-s...ed-new-threads-39299/index160.html#post618397


----------



## WaterPistola

hey anyone else NOT get their results via mail yet? Are they even sending out the results that way? You know this state, take the $100 and run.


----------



## bmwzr3

I’ve seen my score on the website but nothing by mail yet.I’ve seen my score on the website but nothing by mail yet.:stomp:


----------



## WaterPistola

bmwzr3 said:


> I've seen my score on the website but nothing by mail yet.I've seen my score on the website but nothing by mail yet.:stomp:


Hey Jimmy two times, you get the papers yet?


----------



## theGUNshow

Score in the mail today, in the letter it says lists should be out around Nov 1st


----------



## bmwzr3

WaterPistola said:


> Hey Jimmy two times, you get the papers yet?


Haha something went wrong during the moderator post approval. Today i finally got my test score in the mail also it stated the eligibility list would be posted around November 1st.


----------



## BostonScrew

My score on the soaris website is not.the.same as the one that came in the.mail. Anyone else run into this? And if so, which score should I think is mine? Hopefully the higher one lol


----------



## eashe

94 - Boston Residency - non-vet. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lima760

eashe said:


> 94 - Boston Residency - non-vet. Wish me luck!


Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hush

My turd in an envelope arrived today.


----------



## Voodoo50

97 Lowell resident non vet wish me luck!


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> My turd in an envelope arrived today.


Not good?


----------



## OfficerObie59

For the record, here's how the lists break down by category:

1) Minority/Special Class Applicant (if consent decree community)
OR 
1) Chapter 534/310 Applicant (meaning they won a previous appeal or had special Beacon Hill legislation passed to place them at the top of the list)
2) Resident Child of Line of Duty Death (402A) 
3) Non-Resident Resident Child of Line of Duty Death (402A) 
4) Resident Disabled Veteran, Scores 100-70 (Resident)
5) Resident Child of Line of Duty Permantly & Totally Disabled (402B) 
6) Non-Resident Child of Line of Duty Permantly & Totally Disabled (402B) 
7) Resident Veteran, Scores 100-70
8) Resident Civilian, Scores 100-70
9) Non-Resident Disabled Veteran, Scores 100-70
10) Non-Resident Veteran, Scores 100-70
11) Non-Resident Civilian, Scores 100-70

With all that said, most lists will not have any applicants from categories 1, 2, 3, 5, and 6. A list, depending on the size of the municipality, will usually only have a very few Disabled Veteran applicants. Thus, usually, the resident vets start within the first 5 ranked applicants, though that number will likely grow with each exam that passes for the next decade or two.


----------



## SullyMass

99 - Billerica - non-vet


----------



## bcleaver

99 on exam. Resident non vet. What are my chances?

what about my chances in towns i am not a resident in that i sent scores to?


----------



## Eagle13

bcleaver said:


> 99 on exam. Resident non vet. What are my chances?
> 
> what about my chances in towns i am not a resident in that i sent scores to?


Depends on the towns, but you won't know until list are established, and even then you won't know because you could be sitting up on the top of the list and they either do not hire or hire laterally. Those variables determine what anyone's "chances" are. The chance you are talking about is also only a chance to get a card and sign a piece of paper at the city/town clerk's office. Anyone's actual chances are based on the above mentioned variables combined with their own personal variables, such as experience or lack of and how to present that to an interview panel, personality and how you carry yourself, and if you are actually built mentally for policing.


----------



## theGUNshow

bcleaver said:


> What are my chances?
> 
> what about my chances in towns i am not a resident in that i sent scores to?


Contrary to popular belief, I don't think any members of MC have a crystal ball or ESP...


----------



## Wildcard

95 - Non-vet. All towns in Western mass. Pretty disappointed with the score. Assuming I lost most or all of my points on the psych section since the first section is almost too easy. But it is better than the 93 I scored the last time I took the civil service nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## WaterPistola

so much for the NOV1 list coming out...


----------



## 7.62mm

WaterPistola said:


> so much for the NOV1 list coming out...


Yeah I've check the site 3 times today.....hoping...I still am having a hard time understanding why it takes so long with all the technology we have today???


----------



## SullyMass

> This message is to inform you that there will soon be a new eligible list being established. We anticipate this action to occur *on or around* November 1, 2011.


Not making excuses for them, but...


----------



## Kentucky Gold

What a shock.....no list today. Hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## rnv547

Always add a few weeks to whatever date they say


----------



## Agent Stan Smith

Just checked and they have posted the standings on the HRD site.

Mine don't look that great unfortunately, but hopefully others did well.


----------



## SullyMass

Lists have been released.


----------



## tms1989

I'm ranked 4th in my city of residence, too far up in the other towns I picked to every get called. I really hope they actually hire sometime in the next couple of years! lol


----------



## BostonApplicant

Anyone know how far they get down on the Boston list typically?


----------



## WaterPistola

It went from 1 resident vet in my town to 7...welcome home.


----------



## bmwzr3

So far one town that i selected has posted my standing. The other 3 towns say none selected is there an error and i need to reselected the towns on the website or have those towns just not established a list yet? Thank you


----------



## tms1989

WaterPistola said:


> It went from 1 resident vet in my town to 7...welcome home.


That's going to be an ever increasing trend over the next few years


----------



## Mwiggz36

Does anyone know how to set your resident town? I guess I didn't select it right while setting it up. SMH


----------



## canhockjmg

Mwiggz36 said:


> Does anyone know how to set your resident town? I guess I didn't select it right while setting it up. SMH


You will need to e-mail Human Resources and they will change it for you.


----------



## Mwiggz36

Thank You sir! I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

tms1989 said:


> I'm ranked 4th in my city of residence, too far up in the other towns I picked to every get called. I really hope they actually hire sometime in the next couple of years! lol


For that municipality, 4th is a pretty good spot to be in.


----------



## rugga

A couple of questions...anyone hear anything about cities that will be hiring more than others. I got a 98 and residency is Holbrook so i am #7 there, but looking at surrounding areas. Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## realdealholyfield

Does anyone know if any towns or cities are looking for any language preferences? Specifically Cantonese-Chinese?


----------



## tms1989

Delta784 said:


> For that municipality, 4th is a pretty good spot to be in.


Good to hear, why specifically for that town?


----------



## mayhem988

same here 4th for my town only topped by vets.


----------



## Guest

tms1989 said:


> Good to hear, why specifically for that town?


Most towns in MA have very small populations, so by default they have small police departments that don't hire often. Yours is on the larger side when compared to most other municipalities.


----------



## Seethe

Not having residency really messed up my hopes for every town I applied to.

Oh well... Looks like I'll be hoping for another non-civil service agency and looking outside of this state for something.


----------



## mayhem988

Seethe said:


> Not having residency really messed up my hopes for every town I applied to.
> 
> Oh well... Looks like I'll be hoping for another non-civil service agency and looking outside of this state for something.


Don't get down you would be surprised how many people turn it down or just can't hack it. Ive heard of towns out in western ma calling as far as E bridgewater. You'll have your shot.


----------



## SullyMass

Has anyone else tried making a town selection change? I made a change on Wednesday, however, as of today the change was reverted back to the original selection.

---------- Post added at 13:21 ---------- Previous post was at 13:14 ----------



mayhem988 said:


> Don't get down you would be surprised how many people turn it down or just can't hack it. Ive heard of towns out in western ma calling as far as E bridgewater. You'll have your shot.


That and the fact that the folks in front of you Vet or not, still need pass through PT, Medical, and BI... which can/will eliminate a few.


----------



## rugga

Yes I did and the same thing happened to me. I did it a second time and it worked



SullyMass said:


> Has anyone else tried making a town selection change? I made a change on Wednesday, however, as of today the change was reverted back to the original selection.


----------



## Guard Hard

I scored a 94 and didn't even crack the top 200 in any of my towns. Not a resident in a CS community. The lottery ticket analogy is a good one. It's a cool surprise if you win something; just don't budget for it.


----------



## F23

How do you guys know that they are veterans in front of you, it just shows Im #5


----------



## F23

How do you guys know they are veterans in front of you I'm #5 in my community and am kind of interested to know


----------



## Eagle13

I was in the top 15 in one, top 50 two others, and in the top 1100 for MBTA. It does not matter though. :smug:


----------



## Seethe

mayhem988 said:


> Don't get down you would be surprised how many people turn it down or just can't hack it. Ive heard of towns out in western ma calling as far as E bridgewater. You'll have your shot.


Thank you for the advice.

For now I'm just going to keep my head up and my fingers crossed.


----------



## MC83

On the initial page where it shows your rank for the 4 towns you picked... look underneath the town... it will say *Total Police Standings for YOURTOWN*, click the link...


----------



## MC83

I have a question... on SOARIS, when you view your town's specific list with all the names (the spreadsheet type chart), is there a way to know the total number of people on the list without literally counting them allllllllllllllllllllll one by one? I know my rank but I'm curious out of how many in total. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Agent Stan Smith

MC83 said:


> I have a question... on SOARIS, when you view your town's specific list with all the names (the spreadsheet type chart), is there a way to know the total number of people on the list without literally counting them allllllllllllllllllllll one by one? I know my rank but I'm curious out of how many in total. Thanks for any help!


Highlight the whole list from SOARIS, then copy and paste in Excel or another spreadsheet program. Each row will be numbered so then you won't have to count.


----------



## WaterPistola

MC83 said:


> I have a question... on SOARIS, when you view your town's specific list with all the names (the spreadsheet type chart), is there a way to know the total number of people on the list without literally counting them allllllllllllllllllllll one by one? I know my rank but I'm curious out of how many in total. Thanks for any help!


Just count them...you will have more than enough time while you wait for that coveted card.


----------



## MC83

WaterPistola said:


> Just count them...you will have more than enough time while you wait for that coveted card.


I'll get right on that....... didn't really need a smart aleck answer though a few days after someone already answered the question....


----------



## Mwiggz36

Had to straighten out a few things, but all in all I did alright. I'm 19 on the list for my residency town, which is Methuen . I got top 50 for 2 of the non-resident towns and the other I'm 284 :stomp:. 

Good luck though fellas!!!!!!!!


----------



## niteowl1970

MC83 said:


> I'll get right on that....... didn't really need a smart aleck answer though a few days after someone already answered the question....



View attachment 3265


----------



## WaterPistola

MC83 said:


> I'll get right on that....... didn't really need a smart aleck answer though a few days after someone already answered the question....


I wouldn't over analyze these lists unless you are near the top but anything is possible. Brett Favre said it best, there's still hope...


----------



## MC83

USMCMP5811 said:


> And you want to get on this job? Better get yourself some thinker skin there junior.
> 
> Now go grab your fuckin shine box!


Oh, I wasn't offended, I have "thick skin" and know that this field (and life in general) is tough... I was just trying to politely tell him STFU cuz somone else had already answered my question days earlier :shades_smile:


----------



## MC83

Haha, somebody call the waaaaambulance.... but my comment you quoted was meant in a completely sarcastic tone :wink_smile:


----------



## 9319

contest


----------



## 7costanza

Why does the Go get your fuckin shinebox fit in so well ...its my favorite saying by far.


----------



## Alan

I got a 97 rank 525. So does that mean there are 525 people who scored above me and what are the chances of me getting called for an interview.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Alan said:


> I got a 97 rank 525. So does that mean there are 525 people who scored above me and what are the chances of me getting called for an interview.


525 people in front of you for a town with 20 officers is not good. If your on the list for Boston PD, you might stand a chance.

Common sense, junior. Give us some context--we're not mind readers here.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Mwiggz36 said:


> Had to straighten out a few things, but all in all I did alright. I'm 19 on the list for my residency town, which is Methuen . I got top 50 for 2 of the non-resident towns and the other I'm 284 :stomp:.
> 
> Good luck though fellas!!!!!!!!


 Ranked 19 for town like Methuen would be a good place to be during a good economy. Though right now, even being in the top 10 will be tough.


----------



## mayhem988

Just got the holy card....Luckily I am already a non-civil service special and the hiring process won't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob

When are the Sgt exam results coming out? A month late already. Any idea where I can find out who is appealing what from this exam?


----------



## afk146

90 day mark just past. So we should be seeing something soon.


----------



## cousteau

Its all a waiting game, obviously. Everyone is anxious and needs a job. But if you get hired, the years will pass so fast it will make your head spin. Its a different but good lifestyle, but the time absolutely flies once you're on. Enjoy your time while you still have some.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Lookinforacopjob said:


> When are the Sgt exam results coming out? A month late already. Any idea where I can find out who is appealing what from this exam?


*Got my Sgt score on 1/14/2012.........the highest score I have heard so far is 80. Any one hear higher?*


----------



## topcop14

I can tell you I didnt get an 80.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob

83....


----------



## MTA2010

I was checking my score and where I stand on the Soaris website. What does "*total ties within rank" *mean? I scored a 99 on the exam. Next to my score it shows where I stand then beside that it says "*total ties within rank."* Not sure what that means. Can anyone clarify that for me?


----------



## HuskyH-2

MTA2010 said:


> I was checking my score and where I stand on the Soaris website. What does "*total ties within rank" *mean? I scored a 99 on the exam. Next to my score it shows where I stand then beside that it says "*total ties within rank."* Not sure what that means. Can anyone clarify that for me?


Amount of who also scored 99 (tied your score)


----------



## MTA2010

Thanks HuskyH-2


----------



## Pats1616

Got a 100 on the exam, non-vet residency in Boston. Ranked 287 with only 7 civilians tied with me. Any chance i get an opportunity at the application process?


----------



## mayhem988

MTA2010 said:


> I was checking my score and where I stand on the Soaris website. What does "*total ties within rank" *mean? I scored a 99 on the exam. Next to my score it shows where I stand then beside that it says "*total ties within rank."* Not sure what that means. Can anyone clarify that for me?


hypothetically if you're a resident and you got a 99, and your rank is 3 but there are 10 total ties within rank it means you and 9 other people that are residents scored and ranked the same.


----------



## WaterPistola

Pats1616 said:


> Got a 100 on the exam, non-vet residency in Boston. Ranked 287 with only 7 civilians tied with me. Any chance i get an opportunity at the application process?


I thought you had to be a resident to work for BPD? Or does that mean establish residency by the time you go in the academy?

I am also curious about Boston going through 287 people.


----------



## HuskyH-2

WaterPistola said:


> I thought you had to be a resident to work for BPD? Or does that mean establish residency by the time you go in the academy?
> 
> I am also curious about Boston going through 287 people.


Hes a nonvet resident. But yes you need residency to be a boston oolice officer by appointment. You can still choose boston without residency as one of your 4 munis.

I think his chances are pretty good if they hire and aren't looking for something specific.


----------



## Lima760

Why is it that when a department calls for a CS list you will be on the list before someone because your name is alphabetically higher, even w same score?

IE. Ben Adams 99
Zach Williams 99 

Ben would show up on the list before Zach just because of his name...


----------



## Guest

Officer9788 said:


> Why is it that when a department calls for a CS list you will be on the list before someone because your name is alphabetically higher, even w same score?
> 
> IE. Ben Adams 99
> Zach Williams 99
> 
> Ben would show up on the list before Zach just because of his name...


Both would be called.....if they based your position on the list by name, there would be thousands of MA residents changing their name to Aaron Aardvark.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Delta784 said:


> Both would be called.....if they based your position on the list by name, there would be thousands of MA residents changing their name to Aaron Aardvark.


*When you get on however, seniority within your score goes by name (at least at my job). I have been screwed by that way of doing things at my last two jobs. I think it should be based first by score, then by overall academy standing (isn't that how the MSP does it?)....*


----------



## Guest

*


SgtAndySipowicz said:



When you get on however, seniority within your score goes by name (at least at my job). 

Click to expand...

* 
*Oh....no, no, no.....seniority at our place is historically based on whatever criteria is favorable to the candidate with the most political connections. I was hired with a lateral (always go to the bottom of their class) who was related by marriage to the then-mayor, and they tried a sneaky move where he suddenly appeared at the top of our class on the seniority list after a couple of months. It turns out they snuck him into city hall the morning of the day we were sworn in, and had him sign the book about 5 hours before everyone else. The rest of my class had to collectively threaten a lawsuit to get it straightened out.*

*They also pulled a cute move by calculating the sergeant's exam scores in a completely different, bizarre manner than usual in order to place the relative of another political big shot ahead of everyone else.*


----------



## cousteau

Yeah, Delta is right. He's got some years ahead of me and has seen a lot more crap at the department than I. The BS that goes on behind the scenes there to get someone in the job the admin wants them in is likely criminal, if not at least highly unethical and unfair. It puzzles me how it can still go on unless there are a lot of people in the state house who go along with it. But we know that couldn't happen.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Delta784 said:


> * Oh....no, no, no.....seniority at our place is historically based on whatever criteria is favorable to the candidate with the most political connections. I was hired with a lateral (always go to the bottom of their class) who was related by marriage to the then-mayor, and they tried a sneaky move where he suddenly appeared at the top of our class on the seniority list after a couple of months. It turns out they snuck him into city hall the morning of the day we were sworn in, and had him sign the book about 5 hours before everyone else. The rest of my class had to collectively threaten a lawsuit to get it straightened out.*
> * They also pulled a cute move by calculating the sergeant's exam scores in a completely different, bizarre manner than usual in order to place the relative of another political big shot ahead of everyone else.*


I stand corrected, and I now recall another way of doing things that occured a few years back. A large class was sworn in. When it came to shift picks they decided to "pull straws" instead of the way I mentioned etc. Interestingly, one of the recruits was a close relative of a very high ranking officer. From what I have been told this recruit would have been at the bottom if things were done the way I mentioned. That recruit got a much better shift pick via the straw pulling way of picking. We don't have it that bad overall, but the politics in Quincy are like no where else (in my opinion).......PS: maybe Chicago has us beat.......


----------



## WaterPistola

So...only in Massachusetts would they take down the system that tracks applicants in civil service without the new one being ready. https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/

Oh well the joke's on us, they aren't hiring anyone anyway!


----------



## HuskyH-2

WaterPistola said:


> So...only in Massachusetts would they take down the system that tracks applicants in civil service without the new one being ready. https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/
> 
> Oh well the joke's on us, they aren't hiring anyone anyway!


I noticed that, pretty silly. Cards have gone out though, in a few communities at least.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Anybody know whats up with SOARIS? it says there streamlining it (usually never a good term) but it says that the list will be held state wide removing limited non-resident locations selection- what in the holy hell does that mean?. Im a disabled vet i am 2 in brockton with residency preference and crossing my fingers for a card am i gonna have to compete with all the other disabled vets on the list now and lose my spot?


----------



## Goose

This gem of a thread apparently accidentally got deleted four years ago. I restored it but I'm locking it down since it's so old and there are other newer threads. It's here for posterity. Hope you all enjoyed it.


----------

